#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-09
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: no harm from that last idiot
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Well, not really, but do we want to wait until he figures it out more?
<nalioth> tonyyarusso: nope
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> hmh, laaag
<ubotu> jhutchins called the ops in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> that's mine
<Tm_T> hmh
<nalioth> Tm_T: come back to #kubuntu please
<Tm_T> I wonder what was remove message, still can't see them
<Tm_T> and I really _hate_ remove
<nalioth>    /ar Tm_T does this highlight?
<nalioth> Tm_T: why didn't you ask to be tested in HERE
<Tm_T> stupid me
<Tm_T> I have slow day today, sorry
<nalioth> Tm_T: type /j #kubuntu <enter>
<Tm_T> yup, in a second
<nalioth> just trying to help you during your slow time
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> should kiss you
<nalioth> be careful or i'll help you down the stairs (head first)
<nixternal> haha
<ubotu> In ubotu, getisboy said: what is ubuntu?
<nalioth> !ubotu > getisboy
<cables> sorry about that
<cables> my friend's new to IRC
<nalioth> cables: not a problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Minataku said: ubotu, sigsegv is Signal 11: Segmentation Violation. The program in question attempted to access memory that did not belong to it, and was terminated as this is almost always an error in the program which recieved it.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v xyr]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
* mneptok got it
<Mez> mnepptok pidgin ?
<Madpilot> Mez, the chat client formerly known as Gaim
<mneptok> aLeN: /me nods
<mneptok> rceko;xdcu;o
<Pumpernickel> Used by the user formerly known as PuMpErNiCkLe.
<mneptok> i need nicotine.
<mneptok> and prolly another lobotomy.
<Pumpernickel> I think everyone won by the namechange. o.o
<Madpilot> mneptok, sudo apt-get install lung_cancer, you mean?
<mneptok> i would have called it "Advanced Open Linux Messenger"
<mneptok> everyone would have called it AOL Messenger.
<mneptok> and as long as the project didn't call themselves that, there's nothing AOL could do. ekcept admit GAIM isn't a problem any more. ;)
<mneptok> *except
<elkbuntu> why is it nobody has hired you to do marketing, mneptok?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: they consult with lawyers first? ;)
<elkbuntu> oh. right/
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, cellojoe said: !Gobby Gobby is a free collaborative editor supporting multiple documents in one session and a multi-user chat. It runs on Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and other Unix-like platforms.
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, cellojoe said: !Gobby is a free collaborative editor supporting multiple documents in one session and a multi-user chat. It runs on Microsoft Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and other Unix-like platforms. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobby
<LookTJ> May you please approve the Gobby factid on ubotu?
<cellojoe> thanks LookTJ
<LookTJ> You're welcome cellojoe
<cellojoe> i was timid, and shy
<Fujitsu> !gobby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gobby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fujitsu> !info gobby
<ubotu> gobby: collaborative text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<LookTJ> thank you
<Fujitsu> I guess your factoid does say something more useful.
<Fujitsu> I don't have permissions to add it, I was just looking at what the current ones were.
<LookTJ> not my factoid, it's cellojoe's
<cellojoe> Fujitsu: i just copied from the wiki
<cellojoe> does !info have more factoids?
<Fujitsu>  !info just gets the package details from Edgy.
<ubotu> Package just does not exist in edgy
<Fujitsu> Like that.
<LookTJ> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<LookTJ> :(
<LookTJ> oh well
<cellojoe> ah
<LookTJ> thank you for your kind support
<cellojoe> it is much appreciated
<LookTJ> I have a problem
<LookTJ> (12:21:13 AM) ubotu: A country song about Jack Bauer would still kick ass.
<LookTJ> why the A word?
<elkbuntu> that word is hardly a problematic one.
<elkbuntu> why is it causing you a problem?
<LookTJ> A word is a swear word to me
<elkbuntu> LookTJ, oh ok. now i'm not a religious person at all, but i wouldnt expect any word in the bible to be a swear word, and the A word is in the bible a number of times
<LookTJ> proof?
<LookTJ> nope
<elkbuntu> yes, let me find reference
<elkbuntu> since i am not religious i cannot spout bible passages on demand
<LookTJ> you mean unicypedia?
<elkbuntu> no
<LookTJ> give me passages that have the A$$ word
<elkbuntu> ctrl+f this page http://www.bartleby.com/108/11/13.html
<mneptok> "His ox, his ass ..."
<elkbuntu> mneptok, will take over from here. he has a wealth of worldly literary knowledge
<mneptok> http://www.bartleby.com/cgi-bin/texis/webinator/sitesearch?FILTER=col108&query=ass&x=0&y=0
<LookTJ> that's not the christian version
<mneptok> go nuts
<mneptok> the KJV is a standard Biblical translation
<LookTJ> no
<LookTJ> the niv version is what christian use
<mneptok> no, that's what Jehovah's Witnesses use
<elkbuntu> could you expand the acronym so that i may search?
<mneptok> there are Christian sects besides Watchtower groups. even if you don't thiny they'r Christian.
<mneptok> King James Version
<elkbuntu> not that acronym
<mneptok> New International Version
<elkbuntu> ah ok, one sec
<mneptok> it's the only translation of which the Watchtower approves
<LookTJ> http://www.studylight.org/desk/?l=en&query=1+kings%3A13&section=0&translation=niv&oq=1%2520kings%3A13&new=1&sr=1
<LookTJ> can't find it
<mneptok> but that does not make the KJV "not Christian"
<LookTJ> that site is fake
<mneptok> oh, i was wrong. it's not the NIV the JWs use.
<elkbuntu> bartleby is by far not fake
<LookTJ> yes it is
<mneptok> LookTJ: please proselytize elsewhere
<mneptok> LookTJ: Ubuntu is open to those of any faith.
<elkbuntu> LookTJ, you may find better solice in mixing with the Christian Ubuntu crowd. i'm not sure if they conform to your specific brand of christianity though
<mneptok> LookTJ: it's great your faith isn a source of support and comfort for you.
<mneptok> LookTJ: i would submit that if Jesus was among us now He would want you doing something with your energy other than complaining about the word "ass" on the Internet. like feeding the hungry. housing the homeless. witnessing His gospel. *shrug*
<mneptok> but if you think the word "ass" on the Internet is one of the most important problems facing Christians today, that is your right. good luck fixing it.
<mneptok> yeah, thought so.
<elkbuntu> hehehe
<mneptok> O:)
<Fujitsu> Fantastic
<elkbuntu> i was so tempted to respond with 'yes, i agree, you have a problem'
<mneptok> to him or me? ;)
<elkbuntu> him
<mneptok> You will not be saved by the sign of the cross. You will not be saved by the Holy Ghost. You will not be saved by the God Plutonium. In fact, YOU WILL NOT BE SAVED!
<elkbuntu> ha
<elkbuntu> bwahaha.. btw... the fellow, who complained about the word 'ass' hangs out in of all places #ubuntuforums
<mneptok> In fact, YOU WILL NOT BE SAVED!
<mneptok> (x2) ;)
* Fujitsu thinks we should implement a rule that makes existence in #ubuntuforums mutually exclusive with the rest of the Ubuntu channels. Nothing good can come from #ubuntuforums, surely?
<mneptok> Fujitsu: it's a nice heat source on cold days ....
<Amaranth> Hey, I'm a regular in #ubuntuforums
<mneptok> exactly.
<Fujitsu> Burn!
* Amaranth smacks mneptok
<Amaranth> They worship me ;)
<Fujitsu> Even worse.
<Seveas> Amaranth == arnieboy?
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> thus the ;)
<mneptok> hehehe ... Amaranth as arnieboy ....
<mneptok> "Amaranthix failed to retrieve package gnome-desktop from http://www.gnome.com"
<mneptok> >:)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wizard called the ops in #ubuntu+1
<Fujitsu> mneptok: Rejoice, for Automatix for Feisty has been released.
<mneptok> Fujitsu: explains the fiery horsemen in the sky ....
<mc44> phew, I was worried I might not be able to break feisty all by myself
<Fujitsu> In all its closed-source glory.
<Fujitsu> I wonder why it's really necessary with Feisty anyway.
<mc44> its closed source?
<Fujitsu> Crap, it's up to #7 on the Digg front page.
<mc44> oh yippie
<Fujitsu> I believe they only distribute Python bytecode.
<Fujitsu> However, the site is down, so all is not lost.
<mc44> hah the website appears to be suffering from digg
<Fujitsu> Exactly.
<elkbuntu> automatix for debian was released recently, no?
<mneptok> elkbuntu: Warty came out a *long* time ago.
<Fujitsu> elkbuntu: I hope you're not serious
<elkbuntu> Fujitsu, http://www.google.com.au/search?q=automatix+for+debian&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
* Fujitsu sobs.
<Fujitsu> Some people have no decency.
<elkbuntu> it was bound to happen
<mc44> well at least that will surely get very little use
<mneptok> or, rather, we know most users will only be able to use it once.
<mc44> but I'd love to see someone try and get support in #debian after using it :)
<elkbuntu> mc44, fire up a clone and go for it. logs plz
<mc44> "I installed automatix on woody and now my machine is making beeping noises"
<mneptok> "Automatix broke my Explorer!"
<elkbuntu> i wouldnt go that extravagant, you wouldnt be able to deduce if they were laughing at you for using woody or for using DebCentral
<mneptok> at least we know if a LOT of Debian users use Automatix the Debian community will foot the bill for the assassin.
<Fujitsu> mneptok: True, true.
<mc44> didnt the guy who won the DPL run on a platorm of making Debian sexy again? I blame him
<elkbuntu> aj? dont think so
<mneptok> "again?"
<mc44> elkbuntu: no, Sam Hoceaver
<elkbuntu> DPL is Anthony Towns
<mc44> http://www.debian.org/vote/2007/vote_001#outcome
<elkbuntu> but hoceaver did run for it
<mc44> he won it yesterday
<elkbuntu> ah
<elkbuntu> that might be why aj didnt yet respond to my 'congrats :)' yesterday
<mc44> hahah
<mc44> we should loan them Hobbsee for a release to help them get sexy again
<elkbuntu> but... as for that link... who the *heck* can follow that
<elkbuntu> (not the actual link, the stuff on the page)
<mc44> It made perfect sense, the schwartz cycles were aligned with jupiter, so Sam won
<elkbuntu> lol
<mc44> hmm from his platform "Ubuntu is not evil only in a Google kind of way, we wont get patches from them out of pure philanthropy"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mc44> so we are as evil as Google
<Fujitsu> I was going to quote that too, you evil mc44.
<Fujitsu> The thing is, all of are patches are forwarded to Debian within 24 hours.
<elkbuntu> mc44, that is a compliment imho
<mc44> Fujitsu: sorry, next I'll be censoring in china
<mneptok> mc44: we have Google's pitchfork, but not their wallet. souds like we got shafted.
<ompaul> mc44, you are personally evil why bring the rest of the people with you? ;-) or actually can you tell me what it was that people were saying just before I arrived?
<mc44> ompaul: the new DPL thinks Ubuntu is a fantastic as Google or something
<ompaul> mc44, obviously I was not quick enough to give the new dpl their opinion ....
<ompaul> :)
<ompaul> classic misquote - if I want your opinion, I'll give it to you
<mneptok> "If I wanted your opinion I'd be in the toilet with rubber gloves."
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> mneptok, while I would be thousands of miles (yes miles, remember them?) away
* ompaul notes the gap in irc allows the conversation to be disjointed and at once almost a continious stream of thought
<mneptok> remember miles?
<mneptok> where i live they're still somewhat used.
<elkbuntu> meh, mneptok predates miles
<mc44> mneptok's units are all nautical
<elkbuntu> indeed
<mneptok> IN MY DAY OUR CARS GOT FOUR RODS TO THE HOGSHEAD AND THAT'S THE WAY WE LIKED IT!
<ompaul> mneptok, todays cars don't measure up to that standard
* ompaul exhales having managed to escape that near fatal trap set by  mneptok 
<ubotu> intelikey called the ops in #kubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> im on way out the door when someone informed me to keep eye on geggam im thinking in #kubuntu. he hasnt done anything yet but the person knows him/his actions
<gnomefreak> he seems ok atm
<gnomefreak> later ;)
<ubotu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> remember, you can't spell Hobbsee without "EE!"
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, superkirbyartist said: The party is at http://www.stepmania.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=2690
<PriceChild> I'm almost sure I recognise that nick...
<Hobbsee> heh
<Seveas> yuck
<Seveas> superkirbytroll
<Hobbsee> annoying git, for a start.
<ubotu> In ubotu, mneptok said: the party is in my mouth!
<mneptok> IT'S A CAVALCADE OF FLAVOR!
* Hobbsee no parties for mneptok!
* Seveas soooooo misread the r for an n....
<PriceChild> ouch :S
* Fujitsu drops things on Seveas.
<Seveas> have been listening to mneptok too much
* mneptok spreads to the shower tiles
* Hobbsee thumps Seveas 
* ompaul wonders if mneptok has a good reconnection script
<Fujitsu> Seveas: You're a lost cause now, I'm afraid.
<Fujitsu> ompaul: Test!
<Seveas> Fujitsu, yeah 
<ompaul> Fujitsu, even Seveas can be found
<ompaul> on irc most days
<Seveas> ompaul, horrible joke :p
<Fujitsu> Seveas: I preferred tsu.
<ompaul> mneptok, have you got a well crafted irc client
<Seveas> Fujitsu, tsu got boring
<mneptok> ompaul: irssi
<mneptok> ompaul: if you scratch it, it will never heal.
<ompaul> mneptok, I gotta find out though
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas, you missed he is over there --->>
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> he don't :-(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you should talk to mneptok, about keeping it down
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Wha?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: automatix
* Hobbsee is sure he's good at DDOS'ing things
<Fujitsu> Ah.
<Seveas> hehe
<Seveas> Hobbseevil
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> <Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you should talk to mneptok, about keeping it down
<Seveas> <Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Wha?
<Seveas> <Hobbsee> Fujitsu: automatix
<Seveas> * Hobbsee is sure he's good at DDOS'ing things
<Seveas> <Fujitsu> Ah.
<Fujitsu> That reminds me of an incident back in January :-/
<Seveas> <Seveas> hehe
* Hobbsee notevil
<Seveas> <Seveas> Hobbseevil
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: it's only bad if you get caught.
<Seveas> Hobbsee very evil :)
<Seveas> Hobbsee, that's mneptoks motto
<Hobbsee> Seveas: this *is* automatix we're tlaking about here, which breaks things.
* Fujitsu thinks the `This channel is for operator/abuse questions only' should be changed to `This channel is for operator abuse/questions only'
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I'll help ddossing :)
<Seveas> Fujitsu, heh
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> Seveas: excellent :D
* Fujitsu wonders what people would do if some popular package got some DDoS stuff put in the installation scripts and uploaded to the archive... That's evil!
<Seveas> Fujitsu, all packages from my repo do that
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i suspect that uploader would get removed from the keyring very quickly.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: You think?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Fujitsu> Seveas: Good to hear. <3 3rd-party repos.
<mneptok> Seveas: and the embedded ASCII mole-porn
<Fujitsu> mneptok: That's... unique.
* Fujitsu heads off to bed.
<Fujitsu> Goodnight all.
<Hobbsee> night Fujitsu
<ubotu> In ubotu, Pici said: thanks is <reply> You're welcome; but keep in mind, I'm just a bot.  Search my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> odd
<Pici> nevermind then.
<Hobbsee> Pici: why odd?
<Pici> Someone just said "ubotu, thanks." in #ubuntu and the bot replied that it didnt know what thanks was.  Maybe because of the period?
<LjL> yep
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> !thanks. is <alias> thanks
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !thanks.
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LjL> !thanks! is <alias> thanks
<ubotu> But thanks! already means something else!
* Hobbsee would have thought that should strip punctuation
<Hobbsee> !thanks!
<Fujitsu> ubotu, thanks.
<LjL> !-thanks!
<ubotu> thanks! is <alias> thanks - added by bimberi on 2006-11-10 04:34:55
<Pici> I thought it ignored some punctuation, but my brain might just be fuzzy from the long weekend.
<LjL> Pici: only the punctuation *before* the factoid
<LjL> !.!.???;thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> Ah..
<mneptok> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mneptok> ubotu: skanks.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skanks. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> oh, i think you do.
<mneptok> don't be shy. we're all friends.
<elkbuntu> !skanks
<ubotu> Yeah, I know about mneptok.
* elkbuntu whistles innocently and goes back to messing with debian
<Seveas> ROFL
* Hobbsee ROFL's
<Seveas> !-skanks
<ubotu> skanks has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2007-04-09 16:20:17
<Seveas> !no skanks is <reply> see !mneptok
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<elkbuntu> !mneptok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mneptok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !mneptok is <reply> see !skanks
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<elkbuntu> rofl
<elkbuntu> Seveas, have i ever told you i love you?
<Seveas> yes
<elkbuntu> well i really mean it this time
<Seveas> my fiancee is asking me 'who is elkbuntu?'
<elkbuntu> ;p;
<Seveas> what shall I say? :)
<elkbuntu> lol*
<Seveas> someone in dangr of bing tickled to death
<mneptok> Seveas: "skanks for te memories?"
<mneptok> +h
<elkbuntu> no, someone in danger of forgetting to breathe because they're's laughing so hard
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> breathe, elkbuntu!
<mneptok> or at least pee your pants so we can all laugh.
<elkbuntu> that will happen upon death anyway
<mneptok> oo! or pee someone *else's* pants!
<Hobbsee> you volunteering there, mneptok?
<elkbuntu> who says the pants im wearing are mine?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ugh... that would involve proximity
<Hobbsee> who says she's wearing any pants at all?
<mneptok> Hobbsee: i will buy a new pair of generic boxers. i will wear them once. i will send the (now laundered) boxers to UDS, where elky will pee in them. on the condition you frame and hang them (unlaundered) in your home.
<elkbuntu> im hurting.. stop teh funny
<mneptok> otherwise, elkbuntu and i must decline to play.
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> i'll be right...
* Hobbsee will let Seveas frame them.
<mneptok> he'll cheat.
* Seveas won't touch elkbuntus pants with a 10foot pole...
<mneptok> see?
<Hobbsee> poor elkbuntu, all rejected...
<elkbuntu> oh dear... i hurt so bad now... stop making me laugh
<elkbuntu> afk for a smoke to try regulate my breathing a bit
* Hobbsee hands Seveas  a 12 foot pole
<Seveas> Hobbsee, bring the long pointy stick and I'll consider it
<Hobbsee> that *wont* regulate your breathing, elky :P
* elkbuntu now knows hobbsee has never been a smoker
<Hobbsee> indeed.  i just sell the things that kill people, instead of killing myself off.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, you sell mneptoks?
<Hobbsee> well, depends.  some of the people i see smoke definetly dont have their breath regulated after it
<Hobbsee> Seveas: heh.  nope
<mneptok> Seveas: you'll want that +o ...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mneptok is in Aisle 6
<mneptok> i come in a box!
* mneptok waves
<Seveas> ompaul, cleanup in aisle 6!
<Seveas> bring th flamethrower
* ompaul looks
<ompaul> Seveas, you have the kit for that
<ompaul> Fire in the aisle?
<Seveas> yeah, burn it down completely
* Hobbsee tries to stop laughing at teh thought of the sellable mneptok 
<mneptok> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=box
<mneptok> i come in a box!
* mneptok waves
<Hobbsee> oh dear....
<mneptok> yeah. terrible joke.
<elkbuntu> well to be expected from you :
<elkbuntu> um... is that someone's attempt at join-spamming -ops?
<Hobbsee> no ide
<Hobbsee> a
<ikonia> give thevault a nudge please he keeps asking about fesity in #ubuntu
<elkbuntu> ikonia, he left #ubuntu+1 like 10 minutes ago because he wasnt getting helped
<ikonia> now he's taken it to ubuntu
<elkbuntu> because he wants to be helped, not ignored and palmed off
<ikonia> why was he being ignored ?
<elkbuntu> and because asking in #ubuntu got him what he wanted, he *is* now being helped in +1 because he asked
<ikonia> if he'd join me in #ubuntu+1 I'd talk about him
<ikonia> talk to him
<ikonia> but he wouldn't join
<elkbuntu> ikonia, not /ignored just not getting attention
<elkbuntu> he's back there now, as of 2 mins ago
<ikonia> but is joining hte wrong channels and constantly asking the right way to get attention ?
<ikonia> he's being helped by the answer now
<ikonia> genuine question
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> ikonia, that might help
<ikonia> yes, thats what I thought
<ikonia> well, my interperation too
<ikonia> an interesting few lines on "be helpful when helping"
<ikonia> thats quite a good wiki page
<ikonia> short and too the point but good info
<ompaul> so does it need an alias or some other page
<Hobbsee> a
<ompaul> Hobbsee, out with it
<Hobbsee> sorry.  was supposed to be apt clamav
<ikonia> ompaul: no - thats a good page
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> !helping and getting help is <alias> patience
<ompaul> maybe it needs a little more text
<ompaul> the your is very confrontational in there
<ompaul> !no patience is People here are volunteers, attitude determines how fast you are helped. Not all answers are available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ompaul said: !no patience is People here are volunteers, attitude determines how fast you are helped. Not all answers are available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> I don't recognize you.
<ompaul> you don't hu?
<ikonia> ompaul: I still think it was a good read, to the point and the info is solid
<GazzaK> I don't either
<ompaul> it ain't changed and believe it or not I can't parse what you were saying
<ompaul> @login
<ompaul> @whoami
<ubotu> ompaul
<elkbuntu> :)
<ompaul> elkbuntu, thanks
<ompaul> so does the factoid get stronger with this or is it less strong but more all encompasing
<ompaul> or forget it
<elkbuntu> something like 'not everyone is available all the time'
<elkbuntu> would be good also
<ikonia> ahh yes, a nudge in that direction is a nice touch
<ompaul> People here are volunteers, attitude may determine the how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likelwise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> ikonia, elkbuntu GazzaK ^^ what think ye?
<elkbuntu> +
<ompaul> mindful of the typo
<ompaul> People here are volunteers, attitude may determine the how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> any offers for improvement before I commit it?
<ompaul> !no patience is People here are volunteers, attitude may determine the how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that ompaul
<ompaul> okay I am out of here for a bit
<GazzaK> sounds good ompaul
<ikonia> I like the mention of ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> possibly a mention of ubuntu loco ?
<ikonia> so that people are aware of their own language channels?
<ikonia> ahhh there is a link there, but perhaps a mention on loco
<ikonia> I like it as a page
<elkbuntu> ikonia, it is a wiki. anyone registered on launchpad can edit
<ikonia> yup, I've got a few pages up
<ikonia> but if someone is working on it and asking for feedback - I'm just providing my feedback
<ikonia> I'm happy to edit it but would rather ompaul finished what he was doing first
<ompaul> I am not touching the wiki
<ompaul> just the bot
<ompaul> ikonia, put your suggestions to the foot of the guidelines page as an additional advice
<ikonia> okey dokey
<ompaul> ikonia, be aware that the likes of that maybe 1 in 500 uses of !patience will bring about reading of the web page
<ikonia> yes, but the 1 person who read it like myself may find it useful
<ikonia> I could leave it be as you do have a link on languages under the "language and subject" section
<ompaul> hmm
<ikonia> am I doing over kill ?
<ompaul> !search irc
<ubotu> Found: logs-#ubuntuforums, tor-gpg, doesn't work, ircmeetings, guidelines-#ubuntuforums, irssi, patience, ircguidelines, tab, forums
<ompaul> I think ! search wiki might cause me to regret dendum
<ompaul> that
<ompaul> dendum? what was I typing
<ikonia> I have no idea what dendum was meant ot be
<ikonia> to
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !no patience is <reply> patience is People here are volunteers, attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> I'll remember that PriceChild
<PriceChild> arg
<PriceChild> done
<nalioth> PriceChild: wtf is that?
<PriceChild> nalioth, fixing the extra "the" that was added somewhere as well as the <reply> that went missing
<PriceChild> fixed in pm so as not to spam here more :)
<nalioth> patience is <reply> patience is ?
<PriceChild> yeah, copied and pasted a reply from ubotu, added the <reply> then forgot to remove the prefix. I said "arg" and fixed it in pm
<PriceChild> Its better than it was!!! :)
<nalioth> arg
<PriceChild> You ok with what I've done now? :S
<PriceChild> You're always around when I mess up :)
<GazzaK> same here
<ubotu> preaction called the ops in #ubuntu
<Seveas> nalioth, jenda, ompaul: either of you here?
<ompaul> yes
<Seveas> ompaul, igama wants an ubuntu/member cloak
<ompaul> Seveas, ^^
<ompaul> k
<XblackFire> hello, i got a question, once approved a locoteam, the locoteam contact has to contact the Ubuntu to get resources like a webpages, ircbots, forums ?
<nixternal> XblackFire: #ubuntu-locoteams is where you want to ask that one
<XblackFire> sorry, wrong channel
<nixternal> no problem, it happens to us all :)
<atoponce> nixternal: did you see the link posted by artificial?
<nixternal> can't say that I did
<atoponce> 'twas porn... :)
<Seveas> atoponce, had a good time?>
<atoponce> heh
<atoponce> not really
<mc44> you want to repost the link just so we can confirm? :p
<atoponce> i'll let you /lastlog
<Seveas> ;)
<nixternal> atoponce: who is artificial? and where did he post it?
<atoponce> nixternal: about an hour ago
<atoponce> in #ubuntu
<atoponce> he was in 'n out. just to post the link
<ompaul> atoponce, for what its worth banned
<atoponce> ok. it was just an fyi
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> ompaul: thx
<ompaul> atoponce, say nothing and I will too
<ompaul> :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, xipietotec said: !Mirth is get a dictionary tsmithe
<tsmithe> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Mez: ping?
<nalioth> Seveas: pong
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-10
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: iirc thats not offtopic as much as it is malicous
<PriceChild> yeah i wasn't talking about its offtopic'ness :)
<gnomefreak> ah
<gnomefreak> do we ban him now or wait until someone runs that command or he does it again
<gnomefreak> ^^^ hard question
<PriceChild> It came out of no-where as well
<PriceChild> its not like it was in a conversation
<gnomefreak> he did it hoping someone would run it
<gnomefreak> IMHO thats a troll that doesnt need to be given a warning
<PriceChild> That's what I'm thinking... when i gave the warning I hadn't read above for any history...
<PriceChild> agreed
* gnomefreak would let nalioth or someone decide because im not sure how long is too long before ban
<nalioth> has anyone spoken with him?
<PriceChild> he did it in -offtopic as well
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: told him not to type that command in channel
<PriceChild> just before Lj.L's kick of mc.44
* gnomefreak looked in other channels those are only 2 i have seen
<PriceChild> he's only in those two (and windows-offtopic)
<PriceChild> I say we ban in #ubuntu at least before he tries anything else?
<gnomefreak> that makes me think he uses windows and is being a troll
<gnomefreak> im tempted to agree
<gnomefreak> i think the "dont do that in THIS channel needs to be changed to dont do that in ANY channel
<gnomefreak> mc44 just stated "this channel" also
<PriceChild> hehe yeah
<gnomefreak> ok well lets hope noone is stupid enough to run it. im off until this bs is built
<ubotu> In ubotu, jrib said: matlab is MATLAB can be installed on Linux by following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<PriceChild> * Veronica-Bot (n=zayawaka@201.164.193.199) - Has joined and parted a few times this evening...
<nalioth> PriceChild: /version next time
<PriceChild> Ok
<ubotu> cafuego_ called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Shall we +r ?
<PriceChild> ah a staffer got it.
<Firefoxman_> hello
<PriceChild> Hi Firefoxman_
<Firefoxman_> how can i get ubotu sorce?
<PriceChild> its a supybot
<Firefoxman_> btw, firefoxman=firefoxmsln
<Firefoxman_> firefoxman=me
<PriceChild> and the extra plugin is here: http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/code/
<Firefoxman_> supybot?
<PriceChild> !info supybot > Firefoxman_
<Firefoxman_> !info kqemu
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<Firefoxman_> boo hoo...
<Firefoxman_> thanks!
<Firefoxman_> are channel logs indexed in google?
<PriceChild> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
* Firefoxman_ knows that much.
<PriceChild> * crazy_monito is now known as thepumpkin1979
<Firefoxman_> but r they indexed
<jrib> Firefoxman_: some certainly are, I've come across them on google searches
<Firefoxman_> ooo
<PriceChild> Firefoxman_, they're public so yes?
<Firefoxman_> not good 4 me...
<jrib> how come?
<PriceChild> check the robots.txt i suppose
* Firefoxman_ prefers what happens in irc stay there.
<tsmithe> search google with site:<url> ?
<Firefoxman_> shouldntthe fact that the r public be in topic?
<Firefoxman_> public
<Firefoxman_> logged
<Firefoxman_> people may say things they otherwize would not say.
<Firefoxman_> had they known it was logged.
<tsmithe> meh.
<tsmithe> watch your words, then
<tsmithe> it's public enough with 40 people in the channel; what would you be saying?
<Firefoxman_> good thing for hostmasks.
<tsmithe> meh
<tsmithe> i acknowledge publicity by using my real name
<Firefoxman_> what ubuntu hostmasks are there?
<PriceChild> Only for ubuntu members
<tsmithe> member, and, err.
<PriceChild> (and the bots of course)
<tsmithe> just member
<tsmithe> PriceChild, pah :P
* Firefoxman_ likes to be private, for now.
<Firefoxman_> so what do you needt o APply
<tsmithe> Hello world, my name is Toby Smithe, and I'm banned from ubotu
<tsmithe> !member > Firefoxman_
<tsmithe> pah :P
<Firefoxman_> why are you band?
<tsmithe> PriceChild, cover me
<tsmithe> Firefoxman_, i get picked on :P
<Firefoxman_> umm..m /me has no webbrowser...
<tsmithe> err ok
<Firefoxman_> so /me cant view page in !member
<Firefoxman_> can you pm me the contents
<Firefoxman_> so /me can look it over
<tsmithe> it's very large
<tsmithe> why don't you have a browser?
<Firefoxman_> on ds
<Firefoxman_> no computer near.
<tsmithe> .... oh ok
<tsmithe> can i ctcp version you?
<Firefoxman_> yes... whats that?/
<jrib> why do you agree before learning what it is...
<Firefoxman_> i trust tsmithe not to kill my ds
<tsmithe> DSOrganise IRC 2.41; eh
<tsmithe> it tells me what your client reports as
<Firefoxman_> ah
<Firefoxman_> it is alpha 3 of 2.4
<Firefoxman_> support at #dsorganize
<tsmithe> i really should get a supercard
<tsmithe> but i digress from topic
* Firefoxman_ just has a crappy mmd.
<Firefoxman_> mml/mmp
<Firefoxman_> ooo, sorry.
* Firefoxman_ sends himse
<Firefoxman_> a !offtopic
<tsmithe> hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<ajmitch> jenda: you wouldn't happen to be around, would you?
<ajmitch> hm, it *may* have stopped (issue in a non-ubuntu channel)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LongPointyStick]  by ChanServ
<cables> I have a question about the botabuse factoid
<cables> I think msgthebot/fishing should be separate from botabuse, because fishing isn't exactly "abusing the bot" as it says in the factoid.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mneptok> i can almost feel you bleed. you've been falling in too deep. i can almost hear you say, but the words get in my way.
<mneptok> why wait? there's a world outside.
<Mez|OnAir> mneptok, been on the special 'erb again ?>
<mneptok> PsyFurs, dude
<mneptok> PSY FURS!
<mneptok> i can see clearly from my diamond eyes. i'm going to the mountain with the fire spirit.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<_Neil> Hey guys, are there any requirements to get a #ubuntu hostname cloak? If not, is there any chance someone could please give me one? :)
<elkbuntu> _Neil, ubuntu/member/name cloaks are for significant/long-standing contributors only, but you can get unaffiliated cloaks from your nearest freenode staffer
<elkbuntu> the command /stats p will show one you can ask
<_Neil> ok :) thanks
<GazzaK> and super special colchester-lug ones can be bought off me for a small bribe :p
<mc44> GazzaK: I dont live in colchester, but I do want to be in your cult, so does that mean I can get a cloak :p
<GazzaK> no
<mc44> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-ops.log
<pleia2> another delightful fellow trolling in #ubuntu-women: < Buckminster> Lay bear thy bosoms or leave post haste!
<Hobbsee> ugh
* Hobbsee avoids it, for that reason
<pleia2> left on his own, luckily
<Hobbsee> :)
<mc44> Points for shakspearian dialog though
<Hobbsee> pleia2: and he's bragging in -offtopic about it
<pleia2> heh, and that's why I don't go to -offtopic
<Hobbsee> [00:35]  <Buckminster> Aye!!
<Hobbsee> [00:36]  <Hobbsee> hrm?
<Hobbsee> [00:37]  <Buckminster> OR, perhaps I refrain from taking things too seriously and enjoy the several advantages of the inconsequential activities available to an internet persona?
<Hobbsee> [00:37]  <Hobbsee> if you're trying to hit on women on the internet...you're just a sad freak.  and you wont get what you want.
<Hobbsee> [00:37]  <Hobbsee> plus people will find it offensive, hate you, and probably ban you.
<Hobbsee> [00:38]  <Buckminster> no u
<Hobbsee> was the query
<Hobbsee> moron
* Hobbsee wont get banned - me has the banning power, moron!
<Hobbsee> [00:35]  <Hobbsee> Buckminster: you just labelled yourself as an immature idiot, and no one rose to yoru bait.  tough luck <-- was -offtoipc
<mc44> aww he left
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> right after he said no u
* Hobbsee wonders why people who are behaving like jerks keep playing the "oh, but if you werent so uptight, you could have had a good friend" line...
<atoponce> heh
<nalioth> wtf is poohter doing in #ubuntu ?
<poohter> what?
<nalioth> poohter: what was that you just did in #ubuntu ?
<poohter> idk
<nalioth> you don't know?
<nalioth> 1176223063 11:37 < poohter> Ubuntu (IPA pronunciation: /u'buntu/) is a widely used Linux distribution predominantly targeted at DCC SEND personal computers. Based on Debian GNU/Linux, Ubuntu concentrates on usability,        AlinuxOS
<nalioth>  regular releases, ease of installation, nd freedom from legal restrictions. Ubuntu is sponsored by Canonical Ltd., a private company founded by South African entrepraeneur Mark Shuttleworth
<nalioth> ring any bells, poohter ?
<poohter> oh right
<poohter> that
<poohter> i failed
<nalioth> failed at what?
<poohter> i forgot that you need a long, continuous unbroken string
<poohter> ya dig
<poohter> the spaces don't work
<nalioth> <sigh>
<nalioth> nobody caught that?
<elkbuntu> i wasnt looking, sorry
<nalioth> idjit was trying to sneaky-pete an exploit
<elkbuntu> what i find more amusing is his casual dismissal of incident
<atoponce> what a moron. he didn't even get it right
<atoponce> n00b
<atoponce> :)
<nalioth> he got it right enough to grab my attention . . .
<mc44> it was nice how he explained his mistake though
<atoponce> that's all that matters
<elkbuntu> hehe
<elkbuntu> anyway, bedtime for teh elkbuntu
<nalioth> night elkbuntu
<atoponce> g'nite
<gnomefreak> now i see it :(
<nalioth> if they're gonna exploit, let em exploit like real Men
<nalioth> not sneaky petin' it like that
<nalioth> bbl
<dinamizadortede> hola<
<dinamizadortede> la nueva version de debian
<dinamizadortede> esta lista
<dinamizadortede> que os parece
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<atoponce> i'm thinking Jocke is just there to troll in #ubuntu
<ompaul> @login
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-11
<PriceChild> Hey there are several people in #ubuntu saying that ubuntu  mentors aren't at something they need to be for ubuntu to do Google SoC...
<mc44> PriceChild: someone is sorting it on -devel, never fear
<PriceChild> ah ok cool :)
<PriceChild> I just joined to try ther e:)
<mc44> not that it will do much good considering they seem to have given about 3 minutes notice, and the right people are unsurprisngly not around
<PriceChild> :)
<Flannel> I know this is completely inappropriate for this channel, but apparently the Google Summer of Code guys are missing some mandatory meeting right now.  *I* have no idea who any of them might be.  Some of you might.
<mc44> Flannel: it was brought up in -devel, dont worry
<mc44> not that they are actually around, but anyhoo
<Flannel> heh
<Flannel> Alright, sounds good.  Just wanted to make sure someone knew about it
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> bruenig called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Lunar_Lamp called the ops in #ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jrib: congrats on op
<gnomefreak> .win 3
<ubotu> In ubotu, dejenji said: where is the Alternate CD?
<jrib> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: partimage is Partition Image is a Linux/UNIX utility which saves partitions in many formats to an image file. The image file can be compressed in the GZIP/BZIP2 formats to save disk. More information at http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: xdvdshrink is XDVDShrink is a project in BASH and Perl-Gtk2 that allows you to create fair-use archival copies of DVD content on single-layer writable DVDs. More information at http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Vorian said: !scoobysnack is Yuck!
<Elder_Dvorak> nalioth: how'd you set your timestamp to the unix epoch?
<atoponce> i assume you're using irssi
<atoponce> just curious
* atoponce likes
<atoponce> question: what is necessary to have chanserv forward users to another channel?
<atoponce> just +f <channel>?
<atoponce> seems to me, there is something else to add, in case services are reset
<tonyyarusso> atoponce: Forward on what condition?
<atoponce> anyone who joins
<LordVorian> +if <channel>
<tonyyarusso> +if <channel> then
<LordVorian> :)
<tonyyarusso> The i will block them - f only takes effect when someone's already blocked for some other reaosn
<tonyyarusso> *reason
<atoponce> +i for invite?
<atoponce> oh. i see
<tonyyarusso> "invitation only", yeah
<atoponce> cool
<atoponce> thx
<ubotu> mjbrooks called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> We need an "<ubotu> tonyyarusso took care of it - go back to sleep"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, that would still require interaction from one of us. the bot isnt *that* smart. there's little diff between /msg ubotu done or saying done in here
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: It's supposed to be omnicient, duh.
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, anees said: ubotu: is there any terminal command to check whcih package is installed and how to remove it from terminal
<Madpilot> is that msg from Ziandia legit or not?
<mneptok> opers?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ...
<mneptok> Madpilot: "Ziandia" sending fake !wallops
* mneptok wants opers, not ops ;)
<Madpilot> not cool. I assume the staff will take a dim view of this
<mneptok> agreed.
<elkbuntu> heh, and they thought they'd get away with it? cute
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jenda> mneptok: you might soon be getting a canonical/something cloak...
<jenda> mneptok: I can't bear watching you walking around naked any longer.
* LongPointyStick tries not to picture mneptok naked...
<mc44> @lart 37 jenda
* ubotu shows mc44 a photo of mneptok: http://tinyurl.com/yv5q8h
<jenda> aaaahh
<jenda> nooo
<mc44> my eeeeeeyyyyyyeeeeeeeeesssssss
<GazzaK> yum yum :p
<GazzaK> sorry I had to comment
<GazzaK> but that pic is a bit rough :p
<Myrtti_> zomg this farbrausch demo :-O
<elkbuntu> ugh... i have *just* eaten too
<elkbuntu> i hate you jenda
<jenda> How sweet :)
<gnomefreak> that pic reminds me of the early 80's
<jenda> elkbuntu: I take that as a 'welcome back. How was your vacation?'
<jenda> Fine, thanks :) You?
<gnomefreak> lol
<gnomefreak> jenda: ive seen you almost everyday (did you go on vacation?)
<elkbuntu> jenda, hehe
<jenda> gnomefreak: I haven't even touched IRC the past 6 days.
<gnomefreak> oh oops
<jenda> gnomefreak: it's sweet that you've been imagining me, though :)
* jenda hide
<jenda> s
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> sorry my mind has been on vacation for a few years now and it doesnt want to come back
<jenda> :)
<gnomefreak> ok off for a bit
<jenda> gnomefreak: smoking kills ;)
<mc44> jenda: no seeing mneptok naked kills
<jenda> muhehe
<mneptok> jenda: i wouldn't object. i just haven't bothered to ask for a cloak. :)
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> that's what they all say
<jenda> mneptok: there were no cloaks till a while ago, and I'll get you all sorted once kiko comes back.
<jenda> So far, we did all the launchpad folks.
<mneptok> and i'm waiting a good long time before applying for Ubuntu membership. both to set an example and avoid calls of favoritism.
<jenda> righty-o
<jenda> :)
<jenda> as long as you're not naked, you have my support ;)
<mneptok> oh. uhhh ...
<mneptok> 06:14 <+jenda> mneptok: you might soon be getting a canonical/something cloak...
<mneptok> let's go with Canonical. your idea of "something" makes me uneasy.
<jenda> mneptok/something/canonical? :)
<jenda> it's up to kiko to decide that.
<mneptok> i was imagining /asshat/maximus
<jenda> I think it'll be canonical/support/mneptok
<jenda> if that's what you do.
<jenda> (because we have canonical/launchpad/everyone-there)
<mneptok> it's what i do, who i do it for, and what i call myself
<mneptok> THREE TASTES IN ONE!
<jenda> O.o
<mneptok> i'm a sexy lollipop
<mneptok> or ... something.
<mneptok> but yeah, in the Canonical org chart i would be "support" if kiko is "launchpad"
<jenda> cool
<jenda> I'll still have to wait for kiko to tell me that ;)
<mneptok> right.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak though all canonical employees were promised membership (promised == garrentied but as you can see spellings a bit off today
<gnomefreak> )
<mc44> na they have to go through the membership process the same as everyone else
<gnomefreak> ah
<tsmithe> that's silly
<mc44> why?
* gnomefreak was thinking the guy i work with was hired by canonical and all he had to do was show up for meeting to get main upload rights and membership at once
<gnomefreak> i dont remember him having to apply
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<gdb> Hello, I'd like to have my nick unbanned again in #ubuntu.  Where's the channel I go to for one of you to do you test thing?
<gdb> My router does not have the DCC issue that I'm banned for, I simply forgot to put -p 8001 at the end of my irssi command the last time I connected.
<Pici> Just wait for an op to notice your message, they seem to all be AFK at the moment.
<gdb> Thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> gdb, Hey there
<PriceChild> gdb, Sorry for your wait. Still need a test?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
<Pici> I'm suprised that you two didn't ban Auschwitz in #ubuntu, any particular reason?
<micahcowan> PriceChild, the ban on daverocks wasn't for his signoff, was it?
<PriceChild> It was yes.
<PriceChild> Am I being silly? :)
<micahcowan> I'm pretty sure that was shell code for "all your base belong to us", not an actual dangerous command per se
<PriceChild> ah.
<micahcowan> :)
<gdb> PriceChild: Yes, sorry, I was doing something else.
<jenda> mneptok: check your host :)
<PriceChild> please join #pricechild :)
<mc44> jenda: damn, no more naked mneptok
<PriceChild> gdb, please join #pricechild :)
<tsmithe> mc44, damn?!!!
<jenda> :)
<PriceChild> gdb, You can rejoin #ubuntu :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<gdb> Thank you very much!
<gdb> And ah before I do that, I am going disconnect for a bit as I need to reboot this machine. ;-)  Thank you again!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, xtknight said: !custom is <alias> customlivecd
<ubotu> In ubotu, tonyyarusso said: nvu =~ /is not the/is not in the/
<tonyyarusso> %login
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<mago_oscuro> buenas
<mago_oscuro> soy nuevo en esto
<mago_oscuro> alguien con kien ablar
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Vorian said: !werd is You Go Girl!
<tsmithe> Vorian, "werd"?
<Vorian> tsmithe, its a ebonics thing
<Vorian> an*
<tsmithe> ahhh
<tsmithe> i have no idea what that is, so i'll rtfs
<tsmithe> *rtfm
<Vorian> you go tsmithe =] 
<Vorian> ebony+phonics
<Vorian> ebony= African American
<Vorian> hence "ebonics"
<tsmithe> uhuh
<tsmithe> so "werd"?
<Vorian> werd tsmithe
<Pici> its street slang
<Vorian> pronounced "word"
<Vorian> with a ghetto tang
<Pici> And when you say 'you go girl' you need to shake your head side to side
<tsmithe> oh "word"...
<tsmithe> i always thought it was spelt like word
<Pici> Its not normally spelt at all
<tsmithe> true
<tsmithe> but obviously Vorian decided it should
<Vorian> :)
<aljmrojasvela> hola  a todos
<Pici> k
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<LordVorian> 1
<Madpilot> 2
<Pici> 3
<tsmithe> 4
<ompaul> 6
<ompaul> gap analysis
<ompaul> #ubuntu has crossed the line - I don't know what the line is called but it has crossed it
<tsmithe> line eh...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ompaul, the line from 'busy' to 'unusably chaotic'?
<ompaul> Madpilot, ahh thats the one
<Madpilot> actually, #u isn't that busy right now. Just lots of joins/parts cluttering the place up...
<ompaul> it was
<ompaul> where is the dutch man?
<ompaul> I got a job for the bot
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> ompaul, there
<ompaul> Seveas, yo I want your brain cells for a moment
<ompaul> have you got such a thing to share with me?
<Seveas> ompaul, they're all on vacation
<Seveas> just got back from a 5 hour traintrip from paris
<ompaul> fun
<ompaul> chuck chug
<ompaul> Seveas, so there I was thinking that the bot should remove people for nick changes in #ubuntu
<ompaul> think about it
<Seveas> ompaul, Closed, Rejected
<ompaul> okay
<mc44> the bot should remove ompaul when he makes "helpful" suggestions :p
<tsmithe> pah. even the bot gets more privileges than me
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, dyrne said: sip is SIP clients (Ekiga, KCall, KPhone, Minisip etc.) have several advantages to closed networks such as !skype. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-12
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: staffers is <alias> staff
<ubotu> Factoid 'staff' does not exist
<tonyyarusso> Oh reallY?
<Hobbsee> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> exists in here
<tonyyarusso> Ah, nvm
<Hobbsee> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about staff yet, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> But staff already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !-staff
<ubotu> staff-#ubuntu-ops has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2007-02-04 18:31:04
<Hobbsee> !delete staff-#ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> !remove staff-#ubuntu-ops
<Hobbsee> !forget staff-#ubuntu-ops
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> !staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> But staff already means something else!
<alindeman> Hahaha
<Hobbsee> !-staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about staff yet, Hobbsee
<alindeman> !no, staff is <reply>Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, alindeman said: !no, staff is <reply>Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: your bot is screwed.
<alindeman> Hmpf, yah
<Jucato> !-staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> !literal staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about literal staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> bah.
<mneptok> howuninfobotesque
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> hi mneptok
<mneptok> arrr!
* Jucato had a hard time decihpering howuninfobotesque :P
<mneptok> and i have a hard time decyphering "decihpering" ;)
<mneptok> we suck.
<Jucato> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jenda> huh
<atoponce> ok jenda
<jenda> O_o
<jenda> :)
<jenda> atoponce: type ubuntuforums.org in your browser and tell me what you see ;)
<jenda> look to the right...
<atoponce> i'm trying to connect to the gpg tor servers, and i seem to either be mistyping my password, or, i've forgotten it
<atoponce> ok
<atoponce> look to the right?
<atoponce> what am i looking for?
<atoponce> the ubuntu weekly newsletter?
<atoponce> or the locoteam forums?
<atoponce> jenda: am i looking at it?
<jenda> yep :)
<jenda> the UWN
<atoponce> ahh. nice
<jenda> Now all that remains is for it to make it to the News dropdown menu on ubuntu.com
<atoponce> so, apparently, i've forgotten the pass to the gpg-tor server password
<atoponce> any way to redo it. :)
<atoponce> " >>> Hmmm, that wasn't the right password"
<jenda> no idea
<atoponce> crap
<atoponce> i really wanted to connect to that tonight
<atoponce> jenda: and staffers avail tonight that can help me with it. mike mattice helped me last time
<atoponce> no one on /stats p
* Hobbsee makes a note to do monkey business in seville...
<elkbuntu> o.O
<Hobbsee> http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.devel.announce/263
* Fujitsu sobs.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee starts pushing the info around, a bit
<Hobbsee> who wants to be the first to dump it on the forum?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: I bet it's already there.
* Fujitsu checks.
<Fujitsu> Not there yet.
<atoponce> jenda: sent email to staff at freenode.net
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: not there yet.
<Hobbsee> [16:54]  <Toma-> gibbons fling poo at each other
<Fujitsu> I'll be interested to see the response.
<Fujitsu> Where'd you see that? -offtopic?
<atoponce> the gutsy gibbon? oh no
<Fujitsu> atoponce: Uh, yeah :(
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1
<Hobbsee> havent put the link into -offtopic yet
<atoponce> even 'glossy gnu' is bad...
* Jucato misread that as glassy gnu the first time :)
* Fujitsu realises he can now join such channels, due to getting the limit removed a couple of days ago.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yay!
<Madpilot> Gassy Gnu?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah, glassy would have been great!
<atoponce> gorgeos giraffe
<Jucato> hehe.. but then people might interpret that as "breakable" :D
<atoponce> gimpy god
<atoponce> giddy gadfly
<atoponce> ok. i'm done
<Jucato> heh
<Fujitsu> 40 minutes and it's still not on the fora...
<atoponce> oooh. no more binary firmware, eh? interesting
<atoponce> taking after gnewsense, i see
<Hobbsee> atoponce: i'm presuming they're integrating, or something
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the forums people dnot read the dev mailing lists
<atoponce> yeah. probably a new repo?
<Hobbsee> or announce
<elkbuntu> it's still under discussion afaik
<atoponce> "Ubuntu 7.10 will feature a new flavour"
<elkbuntu> that bit isnt the part under discussion
<atoponce> no. i'm just curious what he means
<elkbuntu> "This work will be done in collaboration with the folks behind Gnewsense." != integrating with
<Hobbsee> hence presuming
<Hobbsee> i doubt we'll be doing it separately to them, or something
<elkbuntu> gnewsense is under the fsf umbrella. rms & mrs do not see eye-to-eye
<atoponce> it'll be interesting, but i'm looking forward to it
<atoponce> wasn't grumpy groundhog supposed to be released, as a 'debian sid' of sorts?
<atoponce> what happened with that?
<Hobbsee> and the toolchain will be done quickly, yay :)
<Hobbsee> atoponce: a canonical thing, it seems
<atoponce> huh. so, only for canonical employees?
<Fujitsu> Grumpy is going to happen when Soyuz isn't too broken to support it.
<Fujitsu> Which is a couple of years away, I guess.
<atoponce> interesting
<Madpilot> atoponce, not just for Canonical ppl, the bits I've heard (in passing) indicate it'll be a public thing, for anyone brave/adventurous/insane enough to try it
<elkbuntu> ooh.. this means it's sketch time
<atoponce> Madpilot: sweet. i doubt it would be any worse than debian sid, which actually, isn't half bad
<Hobbsee> presumably when they have enough people to run it, too
<jenda> atoponce: sorry about that
<jenda> atoponce: I have no clue about gpg-tor
<atoponce> jenda: np
<ubotu> pavs called the ops in #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> moron.
<GazzaK> morning to you too :-)
<Hobbsee> hi GazzaK!
<GazzaK> mneptok, what swear words were they?  my spanish is not so good
<mneptok> mierda
<mneptok> "shit"
<GazzaK> ahh, cool, I'll remember that
<elkbuntu> heh cool.. only took me half an hour to sketch that
<Seveas> !no staff-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, Seveas said: !no staff-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> !no staff-#ubuntu-ops is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about staff-#ubuntu-ops yet, Seveas
<Seveas> funky
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !unforgt staff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unforgt staff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> restart time
<Seveas> !unforget staff
<ubotu> I suddenly remember staff again, Seveas
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob or SportChick! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Seveas> !no staff is <reply> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
* GazzaK looks at Seveas 
<Seveas> @lart GazzaK
* ubotu splats GazzaK with a large hammer
* GazzaK stops looking at Seveas 
<GazzaK> damnit, that was my lart too :p
<jenda> huh
<jenda> !GazzaK
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gazzak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> hmpf
<GazzaK> phew
<GazzaK> jenda, I meant that I suggested that lart to se\/eas
<jenda> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v GutsyGibbon]  by ChanServ
<GutsyGibbon> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/66/Weisshandgibbon_tierpark_berlin.jpg/800px-Weisshandgibbon_tierpark_berlin.jpg
<Fujitsu> Aw, isn't it cute...
<Fujitsu> I hate the name.
<GutsyGibbon> Frowning Fujitsu :)
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
<Seveas> @channel #ubuntu-accessibility plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer
<ubotu> False
<Seveas> @channel #ubuntu-accessibility plugins.bugtracker.bugsnarfer True
<ubotu> OK
<Fujitsu> bugsnarfer? Is that the thing that responds to `bug X'?
<Seveas> yes
<jenda> Seveas: is that the decided name?
<Seveas> yes
<jenda> gah
<jenda> it'll take some getting used to :-D
<Seveas> !gutsy is <reply> Gibbon! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Seveas
<mneptok> gorgeous gigolo
<Mez> Amaranth, around ?
<Seveas> mneptok, I don't think sabdfl would a) name a release after you b) think you're gorgeous :p
<Mez> Seveas, mneptok it's not going to be "g" though
<Mez> "g" is already taken
<Seveas> !gutsy | Mez
<ubotu> Mez: Gibbon! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<Mez> wtf? so they're just forgetting about grumpy? that's BAD news
<elkbuntu> no, grumpy is the cvs version mez
<Mez> elkbuntu, grumpy is a bit more than that.
<Mez> it's the whole backbone for HCT
<tsmithe> they can't have two of the same letters, though. it's just not done!
<Mez> I know
<Mez> this is why I'm wondering if this is an update regarding HCT
<tsmithe> same...
<Fujitsu> I hope HCT still happens :(
<elkbuntu> http://www.geekosophical.net/?p=85
<Fujitsu> Not the dreaded sketch?
<Seveas> <Johnny Bravo>DO THE MONKEY WITH ME!</Johnny Bravo>
<Mez> apparently HCT has been radically re-engineered, and will not be using "grumpy" as it was percieved to be, hence the G being free
* GazzaK does the Monkey with Seveas 
<GazzaK> erm HCT?
<Mez> hypothetical changeset tool
<tsmithe> Mez, was this from your chat with Keybuk?
<Mez> tsmithe, indeed
<tsmithe> ok
<GazzaK> yep, still lost :p
<GazzaK> is that like a leatherman multitool?
<tsmithe> basically it's a rolling archive of the latest everything
<Mez> https://launchpad.net/hct
<tsmithe> elkbuntu, your Grue link is borked
<mc44> You know everyone is going to spell it gusty
<tsmithe> and lucky you going to Sevilla
<tsmithe> stupid "age" thing
<GazzaK> I wanna go :'(
* Mez wants to go
<tsmithe> i should be going!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, apokryphos said: !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<apokryphos> ubotu: login
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, apokryphos said: !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<apokryphos> @login
<imbrandon> apokryphos, %login ( in a query )
<imbrandon> ubotu, whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> ubotu: whoami
<imbrandon> !whoami
<apokryphos> imbrandon: it's not % anymore, it's @ now
<imbrandon> %whoami
<ubotu> imbrandon
<apokryphos> gah, it must've been changed again :/
<apokryphos> %login
<apokryphos> %whoami
<ubotu> apokryphos
<apokryphos> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that apokryphos
<imbrandon> !no gutsy is <reply> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
<imbrandon> whoops
<ubotu> I'll remember that imbrandon
<apokryphos> ubotu: gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon will be the next release name of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* Mez|OnAir larts Seveas 
* Mez|OnAir pokes everyone
<tsmithe> ow!
<Mez|OnAir> tune in :d
<tsmithe> where?
<Mez|OnAir> http://iron.slserver.com:8008/listen.pls
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, whats the irc server name?
<Mez|OnAir> irc.subnova.com #gamerpowered
<jenda> How does one apply for UDS-sponsorship?
<jenda> The wiki won't say...
<GazzaK> on your knees?
<jenda> well, that much I figured... :)
<Mez|OnAir> jenda, usually by adding your details to the wiki
<Mez|OnAir> thats how i did it
<jenda> hmm, ok.
<Mez|OnAir> but that was UBZ
* Mez|OnAir would love to go to another, but I'd nee to be spnsored and they dont give me enough notice to book time off work if i do get sponsored
<GazzaK> I'd be able to
<GazzaK> but they'd never sponsor me
<mc44> yes, they are reasonably sane
<Mez|OnAir> hey, they sponsored me... back before i was an official Motu
<Mez|OnAir> and backpors was unnofficial
<tsmithe> jenda, that's how you do it. or you get offered it
<jenda> hmm
* tsmithe is still annoyed about not being able to go
<Mez|OnAir> Can someone please bitch at Mr Shuttleworth and tell him I'm waiting for my key to be signed by him still
<jenda> haha :)
* Mez|OnAir has been waiting since july
<Mez|OnAir> and it's scary, Mark looks so different in his passport photo
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> passportgpg?
<Mez|OnAir> verification of who he is
<GazzaK> is it like 9 years old?
* Mez|OnAir shrugs
<Mez|OnAir> dont remember the date
<Mez|OnAir> think it was like 3 or 4
<Mez|OnAir> (his UK passport, not his SA one!)
<GazzaK> is he sexy :p
<mc44> oh I didnt realise he was a UK citizen
<GazzaK> mc44, yep
<mc44> who did he bribe for that eh? :p
* jenda kicks mc44
<Amaranth> yay, good music
<jenda> mc44: once Ubuntu rules the world, you could be busted for life for that.
<GazzaK> Amaranth, mez?
<Amaranth> yeah
<GazzaK> he is good, mumbles a lot though :p
<mc44> jenda: he is a *benevolent* dictator :p
<GazzaK> will he punish us personally then?
<jenda> mc44: the 'for life' applies to the 'appointed', not the 'benevolent'
<mc44> hahaha
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, yeah, someone was knocking the window, had to deal with that
<Mez|OnAir> bad timing
<mc44> jenda: when the revolution comes I will be first against the wall :)
<jenda> hehe
* jenda hopes for the position of Minister of Propaganda
<mc44> Minister of Happy Truth you mean
<jenda> No. Minister of Propaganda.
<jenda> :)
<tsmithe> Minitrue!
<jenda> SABDFLAMoPFL
<tsmithe> ???
<tsmithe> oh
<jenda> SABDFL-Appointed Minister of Propaganda For Life
<tsmithe> yes
<tsmithe> i worked it out :P
<elkbuntu> drat, where's hobbsee.. i need to talk to her
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> does anyone know anyone at shipit?  would could put in a nice word for my recent request :p
<PriceChild> And why would we want to do that? 8-)
<GazzaK> 'cos I am trying to convert my LUG members to it :p
<GazzaK> and they want a load for the next meet
<GazzaK> and we have the Uni here too, so Cassi wanted like a load to take there
<jenda> hehe
<Mez|OnAir> ooh, cassi ? is she hot ?
<Mez|OnAir> !coc-jbj | Cassi
<ubotu> Cassi: a/s/l?
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, hehe
<GazzaK> coc-jbj???
<tsmithe> joel bryan juliano
<tsmithe> or something
<tsmithe> as they said to me, read teh logs
* Mez|OnAir thought it was "Jon bon jovi"
<GazzaK> Mez|OnAir, she is a freefaller, and a student and female, and a geek
<mneptok> is she into Cambodian horrorporn? or camping?
<Mez|OnAir> GazzaK, sounds hot
<GazzaK> mneptok, dunno, ask her on #colchester-lug
<mneptok> nah, i just wanted to say "horrorporn"
<GazzaK> okay
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, since when is ##ubuntu-totally-offtopic a channel?
<GazzaK> since a few naughty people got annoyed with the CoC
<elkbuntu> but it falls under the ubuntu namespace, surely?
<Hobbsee> tlel them abotu ##offtopic
<GazzaK> yep, it has been mentioned to them too
<Hobbsee> with a ## its' not official, iirc.
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, afaik anything *ubuntu* is ubuntu's (but I'm normally wrong)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: true that
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: as in, we claim it
<elkbuntu> either way, aoirt^&*(^*(& or whatever the idiot's name is is *so* a troll
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  that one
<GazzaK> troll?  but it's not friday
<Hobbsee> wasnt that the one who was trying to tell about all of his girlfriends?
<GazzaK> his right hand?
<Hobbsee> and who i kickbanned with the message "and that's why you're not getting any?"
<GazzaK> why would he do that?
<Mez> Amaranth, around?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, around ?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i dont know, but he and hoxer just had a convo about getting raped by girls
<Hobbsee> ugh
<GazzaK> I thought Am aranth was a bit sausage shaped, not round
<Hobbsee> probably was, then.
<elkbuntu> and darthbobo
<Hobbsee> the one in #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<elkbuntu> yeah
<elkbuntu> sec
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, read up between 23:14 and 23:15
<Mez> apokryphos, ?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ugh
<elkbuntu> i should have kb'd rather than k'd
<Hobbsee> heh
<elkbuntu> now you're being trolled
<Hobbsee> oh i'll just get a rise out of them, and kb them.
<Pici> He tried to pull the same thing on me, but I was kinda going back and forth between irc and real work so I wasn't sure what was happening.
<Fujitsu> <zyth> gibbons fling poo.
<Fujitsu> Oh no, not again.
<GazzaK> just do a blanket ban :p
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, they aske dfor it
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: indeed
<PriceChild> i joined ##ubuntu-totally-offtopic to have a look... the channel isn't registered and they gave me ops...
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, people desperate for attention are like that
* PriceChild resists
<Fujitsu> PriceChild: Do it!
<Hobbsee> yay, 2 gone :P
<PriceChild> Fujitsu, but its mean :(
<elkbuntu> ban him so he cant come back
<Hobbsee> who registered it?
<elkbuntu> isn't registered
<PriceChild> ah he just registered it :(
<jenda> PriceChild: it's not mean, its... careful
<jenda> argh
<elkbuntu> drat
<jenda> :)
<Hobbsee> darn.  he just beat me
<Hobbsee> jenda: that's our namespace, isnt it?
<jenda> unfortunately, not :/
<jenda> lemme ask about the exact policy for that
<elkbuntu> please
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i hate to say it, knowing we have people from many countries around here, but that sounds an awful lot like communism
<Hobbsee> and we know how that turned out
<Mez> hmm,  Network policy  states that projects and organizations are entitled to own channels bearing their names.
* Hobbsee contemplates kb'ing both of htem
<Hobbsee> well, banforwarding
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, where?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: from -offtopic
<jenda> ok, there's nothing.... ugly... we can do about that.
<Hobbsee> jenda: hrm?
<elkbuntu> jenda, put it to nalioth to manouver, he's awfully skilled
<elkbuntu> ;)
<jenda> hehehe
* Hobbsee still wants to banforward them, just so she doesnt have to deal with them again
<PriceChild> Then do it? :)
<GazzaK> can we throw eggs first?
<Hobbsee> but i dont really have a reason to, apart from them not really obeying channel rules, and not caring
<Hobbsee> and being general bastards.
* Fujitsu heads off to bed.
<Fujitsu> Good troll-kbing, everyone.
<Hobbsee> bye Fujitsu :P
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, which unfortunately is why i only k'd before
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yeah :(
<gnomefreak> i have banned him before iirc for posting youtube crap in +1 and i warned him 3 times to stop and he started with the ban me than. so i did
<gnomefreak> hes seems to like to push buttons
<Hobbsee> heh
<GazzaK> I like pushing buttons too though?
<GazzaK> does it depend on the context?
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, i've banned him once before too i think
<Fujitsu> I like to push buttons too, or so I was told at the TB meeting
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: yeah
* Fujitsu -> bed now.
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: i mean, if you're being a right arsehole, then it's different to just pushing buttons sometiems
<gnomefreak> night Fujitsu
<elkbuntu> oh lordy... he's hoxer is like a finnish yipe
<elkbuntu> s/he's//
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> well, if he starts talking about porn and such too much, i'll kb
<Mez> kinda scary i know policy better than a member of staff *looks pointedly at jenda*
* jenda thwacks Mez
<jenda> I don't memorize the thing ;)
<GazzaK> well you should
<Hobbsee> jenda: careful, he might like it
<elkbuntu> what a great lawyer you're going to make then
* GazzaK hides (again)
* Mez whistles through the no missing tooth
<Mez> Hobbsee, only from you
<Hobbsee> Mez: ahh.  why me?
<Mez> Hobbsee, You're pointy :D
<GazzaK> it's a perversion of his
<GazzaK> he is into pointyness
<Mez> :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Mez: no.  i'm an alien.  i'm not pointy.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
* jenda thwacks elkbuntu 
<jenda> :)
<Mez> @lart Mez 28
* ubotu files Mez under the L for lame
<Mez> @lart Mez 38
* ubotu splats Mez 38 with a large hammer
<GazzaK> 36 mez
<Mez> @lart 36 Mez
* ubotu spanks Mez with a pink tutu
<GazzaK> lol
<Mez> @lart 28 Mez
* ubotu thwacks Mez with a BIG POINTY HOBBS OF DOOM
<Mez> there we go
<Mez> eventually
<GazzaK> I pity you
<Mez> Hobbsee = pointy
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
* Pici runs
<Mez> @t
<ubotu> When Mr. T fought Stallone in Rocky III, Mikey died.  That wasn't in the script.  Mr. T just hit Stallone so hard he killed his fictional trainer... and Rocky never fought another black man.
<Mez> /cs lart Pici
<Mez> :P
<Mez> nice, I auto-rejoin on /removes
<Hobbsee> pity we cant use /cs clera in there
<Hobbsee> Mez: true
<GazzaK> clera?
<Pici> cs?
<Mez> wipes the channel clean :d
<Pici> Ah.
<Hobbsee>  /cs == /msg chanserv
<GazzaK> Pici, cs is a launcher for a chanserv.py script most of the ops use
<Pici> Aha
<elkbuntu>  /cs also means /msg chanserv if you use xchat ;)0
<Hobbsee>  /cs is globally done across the network
* Hobbsee uses /cs
<Hobbsee> (and konvi)
<elkbuntu> all good irc clients ;)
<elkbuntu> and even some crap ones
<elkbuntu> such as mIRC ;)
<Mez> chanserv.py ftw :D
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee wishes she could get used to a python-decent irc client
<Mez> mirc's a semi-decent client actually, it just needs to be free :D
* GazzaK laughs at Mez 
<elkbuntu> ha, he's now made a chan after his own name
<GazzaK> is it # or ## ?
<Pricey> ##
<GazzaK> thats fine then
<elkbuntu> ##
<Pricey> why wouldn't # be ok?
<Mez> Pricey, it would, he's legally the entity of his own nick
<Pricey> zyth's starting up a bit in #ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> Pricey: dont be scared hes been removed from a few channels in last couple of weeks
<gnomefreak> :)
<tonyyarusso> Mez: I'm around now
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Oh, btw is anyone here good with Perl?  I need to change one of my scripts from doing ChannelAction nick1 nick2 nick3 to doing ChannelAction nick1 <enter> ChannelAction nick2 <enter> ChannelAction nick3 instead.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: The pastebin thinks I'm a spammer again - JS is on though
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, do you have a nick in the nick box?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: The nicks are being gathered from parameters passed earlier - the full script is at http://www.pastebin.ca/436468
<GazzaK> erm, what happens to the bantracker logs?  do I get a prezzie if I am the most kicked after a year or something?
<tonyyarusso> GazzaK: what about them?
<tonyyarusso> They're just used to look up historys of people when deciding what to do with them in other incidents, pretty mcuh
<GazzaK> but if like after a year I top the list for the amount of pages of kicks I have gotten, due to our lovely trigger happy Ops :-)  do I get a fluffy tux of something? ( http://bugbot.ubuntulinux.nl/bans.cgi?query=gazzak&kicks=on )
<GazzaK> s/of/or
<tonyyarusso> hehe, don't know - you should
<GazzaK> I blame coffee
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: you like that far too much...
<GazzaK> like what?
<GazzaK> it's nto me doing the horrid kicking innit? :-)
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: there's more for me than there is for you
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> I see it as a community spirited thing, if I sacrifice myself it might help safe some poor innocent
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (so let's kick you some more!!!)
<Hobbsee> sure sure
* GazzaK was kicked off #ubuntu-ops by Hobbsee (you just like it)
<GazzaK> I laugh at you <hahahaha>
<Hobbsee> didnt think i banned that much, y'know...
<GazzaK> every day, 12 times, soon adds up y'know
<Hobbsee> i dont ban people 12 times :P
<Hobbsee> besidse, i was looking in the non-removed bans
<GazzaK> erm, okay
<GazzaK> oh, not me specific ones then
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> GazzaK: nope.
<elkbuntu> heh, i've had 2 comments mourning the missed Grue naming opportunity already
<GazzaK> yeah damn it, it should be a grue
<ubotu> In ubotu, frederific said: popey is god
<GazzaK> lol
<GazzaK> naughty frederific
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: yes, grue would have been fun :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, schwuk said: !popey is elvis (thankyouverymuch)
<elkbuntu> lol
<mc44> elkbuntu: you know I thought the exact same thing about hoxer :)
<GazzaK> postban him :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Burgundavia]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, HymnToLife said: ubotu, dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: dhcp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> !dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ubotu> I'll remember that, tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Oh, wait.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: dhcp =~ /Protocol a/Protocol, a/
<ubotu> I'll remember that tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Pici called the ops in #ubuntu
<Pici> thanks
<ubotu> In ubotu, ardchoille said: ubuntuforums is If you don't get an answer in #ubuntu, you might want to consider posting your issue in http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ubotu> _Neil called the ops in #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Dangit - phone call while the troll was returning
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> who here is from vancouver again?
<holycow> errr
<holycow> victoria b.c. even?
<holycow> Burgwork, *ping*
<Burgwork> holycow: pong
<holycow> oh hey dude
<Burgwork> at a tradeshow
<Burgwork> keep it short
<holycow> are you located in victoria by any chance?
<gnomefreak> nalioth: you around?
<holycow> for some reason i thought maybe it was you i spoke to a while back
* gnomefreak might need a kline on someone
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: marienz is stats p now
<gnomefreak> ty
<tonyyarusso> We must be getting new users in anticipation of Feisty release - that was more exploit victims than usual (9)
<gnomefreak> spaceinvader > i abused you ;p
<gnomefreak> 15:58 <    spaceinvader > and su sacater, screen -x isnt exactly "taking over"
<gnomefreak> is that klineable
<holycow> sorry don't mean to ask private questions, i am looking for a member of the community located in victoria
<holycow> was hoping to hire them to fix something for me at our office over there on an ubuntu machine
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Maybe - how'd they get in?
<Burgwork> holycow: fire me an email
<tonyyarusso> If they had the password or something silly, then no, but if they did an illegal entry, then probably.
<holycow> ah i did remember right ... whats your email addy?  damn can't pm i forgot my nickserv pass
<Burgwork> corey.burger@gmail.com
<holycow> sending thx
<holycow> hey Corey, sent.
<holycow> thx for taking a look at that
<holycow> email me if you get a chance, i would like to get this problem fixed and then kinda have someone over there we can use to help out if we mess up.
<gnomefreak> ty tonyyarusso i got in touch with him
<Burgwork> holycow: not back until monday, however
<tonyyarusso> Oh, btw if anyone cares, I changed e-mail addys, as noted on my Launchpad profile and the From of messages I've been sending lately.
<tonyyarusso> (just s/earthlink/comcast/ and you're done)
<holycow> Ah okay.  Do you know anyone over there that has basic experience and can troubleshoot this issue by Fri?
<holycow> Note: would still like to hav eyou on our contact list if you are interested
<holycow> or available
<Burgwork> I would post to the vlug discuss list, or I can tonight
<tonyyarusso> holycow: Could also check the Marketplace for your area
<holycow> Burgwork, *nod* ... hmm
<Burgwork> nobody, afaik
<Burgwork> on the marketplace, that is
<holycow> tonyyarusso, marketplace is where? i'm looking at findapartner dealie
<tonyyarusso> holycow: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/commercial/marketplace/northernamerica
<holycow> ah neat
<holycow> Burgwork, don't post to vlug just yet, i msgd you because i would rather use you than someone i don't really k now
<holycow> okay irc isn't the best place to find help but its a start :)
<holycow> Burgwork, if i can't fix it by monday i'll set something up with you, is that okay?
<Burgwork> sounds good
<holycow> thx corey
<holycow> email me your consulting rate tho
<Burgwork> will do
<ben__> test me
<Pricey> ben__, /join #pricechild please
<Pricey> Wait... you never entered -read-topic ?
<ben__> i did but i reconnected
<Pricey> ahhh Jump86
<Pricey> please /join #pricechild
<ben__> oh yeah, new nick i guess
<Pricey> ben__, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<shooters> I've been banned from #ubuntu, redirected to #ubuntu-read-topic and now I want to be tested
<Pricey> shooters, /join #pricechild please
<Pricey> shooters, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<shooters> thanks
* tonyyarusso needs a script that removes his hilights after someone else unbans them
<Pricey> argh livingdaylight got hit by the dcc attack again... it was hard enough trying to get him to fix things last time.
<gnomefreak> hasnt he been banned for a while due to other reasons?
<Pricey> not that I knew...
* gnomefreak thought that was the guy Seveas kept banned for a while 
<ompaul> he is
<ompaul> the same
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<Pricey> just reading the bantracker :)
<ompaul> Pricey pm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<TheSilentW> hi
<TheSilentW> can i be tested?
<TheSilentW> against the bug that got me banned
<TheSilentW> router bug
<Pricey> hey
<Pricey> #pricechild please
<TheSilentW> ?
<Pricey> /join #pricechild
<Pricey> I will test you there :)
<Pricey> TheSilentW, you may rejoin #ubuntu :)
<TheSilentW> :)
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-13
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> tonyyarusso, apokryphos please message me when you're aaround
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, bokey said: pdf 2 text is pdftotext @ http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/pdftotext.1.html. Can be downloaded from universe Packages
* PriceChild is just going to ignore Balzac in channel, pm him, and ask other users to ignore also.
<Tm_T> PriceChild: no, ignore is NOGO
<PriceChild> not /ignore
<Tm_T> ah good
<PriceChild> hmm he's stopped... :)
<PriceChild> ah moved to -offtopic
<mc44> woo!
<Tm_T> I'm now going to sign CoC
* mc44 resists CoC jokes
<Tm_T> eh, I'm op, and no CoC signed
<Tm_T> mc44: ha ha
* mc44 stabs Balzac with a rusty spoon
<Tm_T> mc44: how about you, signed?
<mc44> Tm_T: ages ago. doesnt seem to stop me being an idiot though :)
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> aww, there's jokes in CoC
<Tm_T> how cute is that
<Tm_T> (none)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> NotAmaranth called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<ffm_> help
<ffm_> i need to kontact a staffet
<ffm_> r
<ffm_> and stats p dosnr work
<ffm> nvmd
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> hey there jenda  :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> good day there Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T
<xblackfire> !info bot
<ubotu> Package bot does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<xblackfire> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xblackfire> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<xblackfire> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> xblackfire: if you're only for playing with bot, /msg ubotu
<Madpilot> xblackfire, if you're looking for tech support, please join #ubuntu. If you've got a question or issue for the ops, this is the place
<xblackfire> ok, i just testing only
<Pumpernickel> Your test of my patience... fails.
<nalioth> xblackfire: yes?
<xblackfire> yes
<xblackfire> hi nalioth
<nalioth> xblackfire: you rang.  how can i help you?
<xblackfire> i was checking de bot  usage
<nalioth> please use another factoid to check next time
<nalioth> something like !ping, perhaps.
<xblackfire> ok
<Tm_T> nalioth likes
* Mez spams tonyyarusso 
<tonyyarusso> indeed
<Mez> hey, your stuffs there :D
<tonyyarusso> ty
<Mez> you have the username and password and stuff
<Tm_T> hmh, people doesn't like to turn off awaynicks
<Madpilot> no - but persistent or irritating awaynicks or /away msgs will earn a kick, esp. from #ubuntu - it's got a high enough srollrate as is
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: #ubuntu+1 in question, actually
<Madpilot> given that 7.04 is so close, I imagine it's busy there. Kick/ban/whatever - just keep telling people not to spam.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: That's the thing - we need you to.
* tonyyarusso can't
<Madpilot> hmm... used to be that anyone with #ubuntu ops automatically had +1 & -offtopic ops too - no longer the case?
<tonyyarusso> I got offtopic, but it didn't seem necessary for +1 I think.  Dunno, never really thought too hard about it.
<Madpilot> just joined, but not really paying attention to the channel - ping me here if someone needs oply attention. And bug the mad Dutchman about getting ops there.
<Tm_T> I'm op only in few channels
<Tm_T> but I do bother annoyancees everywhere =)
<ubotu> Toma- called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> sorted. no fire.
<Seveas> mad dutchman!?
<Seveas> @lart Madpilot
* ubotu enrolls Madpilot in Visual Basic 101
* Madpilot feels his point has just been proven. ;)
<Seveas> :p
<Myrtti> /me wants to launch everybody using awaynicks to the solar orbit
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: 'though he does have a point, so I'm a bit curious - why was it again that not everyone is op in +1?  Just not usually needed I'd assumed?
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, administrative backlog and people don't ask for it
<tonyyarusso> gotcha
* tonyyarusso half-heartedly asks, in the it-would-be-handy-for-occasional-topic-changes sort of way, then goes back to before-bed web comics
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [tonyyarusso]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu+1 with level [10] 
<tonyyarusso> :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Ilokaasu> "...and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested"
<Ilokaasu> bang me plz :)
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu: ?
* Tm_T bangs Ilokaasu 
<Ilokaasu> Your router is affected by a bug. Please follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to fix it, and then join #ubuntu-ops and ask to be tested".
<Tm_T> I see
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu: kahotaas
<Ilokaasu> updatesin firmwaret
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu: btw I have no idea what's that about :p
<Ilokaasu> plz somebody do the DCC trick to me so I can see if the firmware update help or not
<Tm_T> Ilokaasu: keep your pants up ;)
<Madpilot> Ilokaasu, please join #madpilot - we don't run the tests in this channel
<Tm_T> Madpilot: :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Ilokaasu, you're clear - give me a minute to find your ban in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> Ilokaasu, ban should be gone in #ubuntu now
<Madpilot> thanks
<Ilokaasu> thanks
<Madpilot> no problem.
<Ilokaasu> and i quess this is not place for me to be, so bye :P
<Tm_T> shoosh!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<filleokus> any op here
<filleokus> my router had a exploit for dcc
<filleokus> but i've fixed it
<filleokus> can u let me in?
<filleokus> Amaranth: Amaranth BearPerson elkbuntu fdoving gouki gnomefreak imbrandon jenda jrib LongPointyStick nalioth Mez
<elkbuntu> filleokus, nickspamming is likely to get you into trouble
<elkbuntu> s/nickspamming/pingspamming/
<filleokus> ohm, well, i think this system sucks.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> ...
<elkbuntu> !patience | filleokus
<ubotu> filleokus: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<filleokus> sorry about that
<filleokus> i just got so frustrated
<elkbuntu> someone who knows the testing trick will get to you soon
<filleokus> again sorry, i know u guys do a great job
<filleokus> thanx elkbuntu
<Hobbsee> mate...two minutes?
* Hobbsee waits on chanserv...
<Hobbsee> filleokus: you should be able to join now
<filleokus> np, i have all the time in the world
<filleokus> thanx again everyone
<filleokus> !
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Amaranth, everything ok?
<Amaranth> Mez: Looks like it's all working great
<Mez> yeah, Amaranth I just managed to get the zone transfers working
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> how do i make dev.realistanew.com work again?
<Mez> login to your webmin, and add a new virtual server (under that choose subdomain of realistanew.com at the top)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> Would a kind staffer please reset my nickserv password?
<Mez> crimsun, did you not set an email address?
<crimsun> I did
<Mez> isnt there a sendpass command?
<crimsun> I simply need the pass reset, since I no longer have the previous email from last year-ish resetting my pass
<Mez> ah
* Mez pokes jenda 
* jenda is poked
<jenda> Mez: no setpass command
* Hobbsee pokes Mez and jenda 
<jenda> hey, Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> heya
<jenda> crimsun: you have no email adress set :|
<crimsun> jenda: err, there was one set last time it was reset...
<crimsun> and I haven't unset it or the like
<crimsun> it->my nickserv pass
<jenda> f'course... but there is no email there :(
<jenda> I'll think of some way to find out if it's really you ;)
<crimsun> my gpg pubkey is on lp/~crimsun
<jenda> crimsun: why don't you have your ubuntu/member cloak?
<jenda> (it can be combined with the pdpc one)
<crimsun> jenda: because I never bothered.
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> ok :)
<jenda> Check your mail.
<jenda> Wolud you like the cloak?
<jenda> (ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.silver.crimsun)
<crimsun> jenda: "Here we go again"
<crimsun> jenda: and no, a cloak addition will not be necessary, but thank you.
<jenda> oki :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Mez> Amaranth, you got that setup yet ?
<atoponce> i don't get it
<Pici> hm?
<atoponce> what is so hard about ejecting the cd
<Pici> I think its the language barrier here.
<atoponce> he wants to use the physical cdrom on another computer
<atoponce> so, i tell him to physically remove it, and he says 'no'
<atoponce> *sigh*
* Hobbsee wonders if we'll put dapper, edgy, and feisty people in together
* Hobbsee suspects most wont run edgy, though
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, i'm suspecting #ubuntu-lts or something might be warranted though eventually
<Pici> Hobbsee: You mean #ubuntu- channels?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's an idea
<Hobbsee> Pici: yeah.  #ubuntu
<Hobbsee> #ubuntu+1 will be gutsy
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, the chan exists already, but i guess locked and fwd'd by dennis
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> smart
<Pici> Perhaps it would be a good idea to make #ubuntu-$codename channels, distribute those as 'official' and then forward as the load shifts from one release to the next
<Hobbsee> preferably not - they keep changing, and it's hard to get at what's already released
<Pici> Just an idea ;)
<Hobbsee> but a decent one, yes
<atoponce> #ubuntu-1
<Hobbsee> atoponce: ?
<Hobbsee> oh
<atoponce> for helping shift the load
* Hobbsee read that as #ubuntu+1
<atoponce> :)
<atoponce> the -lts channel is a good idea, actually
<atoponce> i suspect many are running dapper on their servers
<atoponce> as i am
<effie_jayx> I still run it on my desktop too :D
<atoponce> when feisty hits stable, though, i can't imagine that a lot will be running edgy...
<effie_jayx> spmetimes it's hard on the new people joining Ubuntu and FOSS in general
<effie_jayx> they get their systems up and running wih help of friends
<effie_jayx> then 3 months pass and they feel like they should move
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: prepare to repeat yourself lots
<gnomefreak> i know i thought about putting it in topic but too lazy
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, which kernel is borked?
<PriceChild> 2.6.20-14.23
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: the latest feisty one (was put in yesterday)
<Hobbsee> !breakage | elkbuntu
<ubotu> elkbuntu: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/82314 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106063  - A fix will be published Real Soon Now
<elkbuntu> it was already known?!
<GazzaK> whats b0rked about it?
<gnomefreak> ata or ati or something like that
<elkbuntu> ooh... so this is our 'nearly release time' ati borkage. rightio
<gnomefreak> i dont remember the full notice but im sure i will be getting another email on it soon
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: exactly
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: some fix borked something else, which borked something else, etc.
<elkbuntu> is it with the supplied ati driver, the one from the website, envy or what?
<Hobbsee> i hought it was sata/pata drives or something
<Hobbsee> on that bug report
<gnomefreak> its on the devel-announment ml
<mc44> its ata not ati
<gnomefreak> thats what i said either ata or ati i couldnt remember :(
<elkbuntu> that just makes it all the more cute
<mc44> yeah, i can see the release being pushed back if its not all super soonish
<elkbuntu> that'd be great. last week: "Feisty's going so great we're going to bump the release date up! :D" .. this week: "Stupid kernel. Release date's pushed back to the original release date :("
<elkbuntu> wasnt this joker asking in #ubuntu before? --> <MarcN> I just tried to update from us.archive.ubuntu.com and get a 403 forbidden tryin to get linux-image-2.6.20-14-generica_2.6.20-14.23_i386.deb
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: ugh.  tlel him it's deliberate
<elkbuntu> i think he's finally got it
<elkbuntu> he asked for the topic to be updated regarding it, hehe
<Hobbsee> ffs.  done.
* Hobbsee is finally sick of them asking
* Hobbsee made teh factoid, now i'm changing the topic
<mc44> Hobbsee: set up an autoban script for anyone mentioning kernels :)
<Hobbsee> heh
* GazzaK runs off to ask whats all this about kernels?
<elkbuntu> yeah. keep running
* GazzaK runs with a little skip every now and then
<Hobbsee> oh ffs....really...
<Hobbsee> can i just keep responding stupidly?
<Hobbsee> "stupid questions deserve stuipd answers"
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, change your nick to 'feistybroken_stfu' :
<GazzaK> LOL
<Hobbsee> hehe
<mc44> there is a typo on the chanserv message in +1 btw
<elkbuntu> shes ops in there, and the first thing idiots do is look for an op to harass
<GazzaK> where?
* GazzaK runs off to harrass an op
<mc44> Escpecially
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: :P
<Hobbsee> mc44: ah, thanks
* Hobbsee cant see especially
<mc44> Hobbsee: in the chanserv on join message
<Hobbsee> mc44: there isnt one
<Hobbsee> at least, not one that i set
<mc44> it comes up when I join. not really important anyway :)
<PriceChild> Hobbsee, maybe you should deop and we just point people to mc44 for all future questions...
* mc44 eeks
<gnomefreak> that is just ignorant. complain about the error message but dont complain abou tthe breakage
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: haha
<mc44> I can take them
<mc44> their only users
<mc44> whats the worst that could happen
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: unfortunately, they're mostly being morons, seeing as this seems to repeat every 5 min or so
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: i thought about starting to mute them but its not worth the time
* PriceChild sets mode +mz on #ubuntu+1
<PriceChild> mc44, woo you handled your first, now repeat for a few hours :)
<mc44> \o/
<gnomefreak> just send them to /topic
<mc44> if GazzaK starts causing trouble Im going to kick him :p
<gnomefreak> no need in repeating they wouldnt understand if you told them what in kernel was broken so no need to explain it
<GazzaK> OMG who gave HIM zee op powas?
* Hobbsee did
<mc44> Im on kernel patrol!
<GazzaK> madness :p
* PriceChild gives mc44 a badge
* mc44 puts actual toy sheriff badge on
* PriceChild gives mc44 a hat and fake moustache
* mc44 looks like GazzaK now
<GazzaK> oi
<gnomefreak> lol
* gnomefreak gices GazzaK +o in #ubuntu-ops
<gnomefreak> gives even
<GazzaK> yeah right
<GazzaK> it'll never happen
<GazzaK> seveas would leave :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o GazzaK]  by ChanServ
<GazzaK> it's odd though, I reinstalled this morning, as I was bored, and it works fine
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o GazzaK]  by GazzaK
<GazzaK> too temping gnomefreak
<apokryphos> reinstalling always appears like a good idea but it's a pain after
<gnomefreak> GazzaK: i didnt do it
<gnomefreak> ;)
<apokryphos> still, I guess the configuration part can be fun sometimes
<GazzaK> apokryphos, I tried an install of opensuse, got bored waiting for it to install
<apokryphos> depends on what you have to do
<apokryphos> GazzaK: doesn't take that long. Old machine?
<GazzaK> so this breakage cannot effect all then?
<GazzaK> apokryphos, no, it was just a internet install, but was taking soooooo long
<GazzaK> so I powered off and re did uby
<apokryphos> GazzaK: slow mirror then?
<apokryphos> I just recommend using the torrent or metalinks to grab the dvd, generally
<GazzaK> yeah, must be.  t'was the kent one
<GazzaK> but anyways, I like ubuntu too much
<GazzaK> I might go play on the PC upstairs with opensuse though
<elkbuntu> to reaffirm your ubuntu love?
<GazzaK> erm
<GazzaK> define love?
<GazzaK> :p
<elkbuntu> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<GazzaK> yeah, like that
<GazzaK> pretty weasel
<apokryphos> love is a smoke made with the fume of sighs ;)
<mc44> aww
<Pici> Great Matt Groening quote there ^^
<Pici> Suggestion from someone in #ubuntu is to say something about the channel being english only in the topic
<mc44> Pici: in how many lanugages? :p
<Pici> mc44: A breif version of...
<Hobbsee> Pici: it's in the FAQ.
<Pici> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> Hobbsee: I told the person that no one reads the topic anyway...
<Hobbsee> Pici: *grin*
* Hobbsee contemplates a +m with someone printing "read the bloody topic" repeatedly
<Hobbsee> on #uubntu+
<Hobbsee> 1
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, walk away from the computer and take a break or something
<elkbuntu> or sleep, since it's almost 2am
<Pici> The problem is, as soon as you join (at least in irssi), the listing of all the usernames comes in and the topic scrolls out
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: that's what i should do.   i have to work tomorrow :(
<GazzaK> Hobbsee, breath....
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, ninite then dear
<Pici> Hobbsee: Goodnight!
<Hobbsee> that requires movement
<GazzaK> or lots of alcohol
* Hobbsee giggles at the thought of going into work drunk
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, sumigamer said: ubotu, then what is XGL??
<elkbuntu> bedtime. night all.
<mc44> could someone kick ophiobot
<mc44> from -offtopuic?
<mc44> ohiobot rather
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> f0gles called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> jhutchins called the ops in #kubuntu
<ubotu> f0gles called the ops in #kubuntu
<gnomefreak> mc44: while your oped in +1 keep eye out for f0gles please
<mc44> gnomefreak: np
<gnomefreak> y
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> mc44: its not you but every channel went offtopic at the same time #ubuntu +1 #kubuntu
<mc44> haha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v alindeman]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> mc44: Do you know how to hilight a user if you want to see every line they say?
<PriceChild> I'm going to give a last warning to roland_ about offtopic chatter and adhering to the CoC in #ubuntu...
<mc44> tonyyarusso: normal highlights dont work?
<Pici> PriceChild: I'm suprised you havent removed him yet
<PriceChild> Pici, yeah.... but last resort kind of thing
<tonyyarusso> mc44: Default hilights are usually on words, you can also set them for nicks / nickmasks, and even make it so you get a hilight when they join or part too.
<Pici> I know ;)
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: where is he?"
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu?
<PriceChild> #ubuntu
<PriceChild> he's quiet now, talking to him in pm
<mc44> tonyyarusso: in xchat?
<tonyyarusso> mc44: I don't know the XChat syntax, but you can.  In irssi it's things like /hilight -mask *!*@ubuntu/member/tonyyarusso (or /help hilight for details)
* gnomefreak has it set in config for irssi
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> irssi <3
<gnomefreak> they really are working thier butts off on the kernel thing
<mc44> there was a second bug
<gnomefreak> all morning its been that way
<Tm_T> hmm
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak: Who's going to need a pat on the back and a cookie later?
<Tm_T> 0:40  20:40:52 up 13 days, 22:36, 156 users,  load average: 1.01, 0.53, 0.36 <- almost like counter has been gone around
<gnomefreak> all of them pitti, cjwatson, benc and a few others
<tonyyarusso> noted
<gnomefreak> there are about 5 others working on it
<mc44> it wouldnt be a release if the kernel didnt go horribly wrong a week before hand
<tonyyarusso> lol, true
<gnomefreak> feisty has been fairly smooth the whole time
<gnomefreak> this is the biggest showstopper ive seen in feisty devel
<Tm_T> hm, evil
<fdoving> about time.
<fdoving> it's not friday 13th for nothing.
<gnomefreak> :)
<gnomefreak> ok im gone for a bit.
<tonyyarusso> So I should not reboot today, basically...:P
<Pici> or dont dist-upgrade
<Pici> Unless its too late
<tonyyarusso> I did last night (like 12 hours ago) - how long has this been going on?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: well, effected package is 2.6.20-14.23 I think
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: and fix released :)
<tonyyarusso> Too late
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Wait, really?
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> same Candidate here still - what's your source?
<Tm_T> my mailbox
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> that means it might or might not be yet built
<tonyyarusso> Oh, -changes list?  Ya, give it 20 minutes to two hours.
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: well, it's some hours ago
<mc44> there was a second bug they were fixing, dont know if they will release both kernels
<Pici> The fix will be version 14.24?
<mc44> no 15
<Tm_T> I assume
<Tm_T> mc44: ?
<Tm_T> ah yes
* Tm_T is blind
<Pici> Why 15? If you dont mind me asking?   I partially recall something about odd numbered versions, but my brain is fuzzy at the moment./
<mc44> abi bump
<Pici> abi?
<mc44> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Application_binary_interface
<Tm_T> application binary interface or what it was, binary compatibility
<Tm_T> mc44: new kernel has been uploaded, what, 4 hours ago?
<mc44> Tm_T: no there is a newer one
<Pici> aka, there was another fix, they bumped up the version.
<Tm_T> mc44: hm?
<mc44> fixing a sata_nv problem
<mc44> if i understand correctly
<Tm_T> libata: Re-add the tracking of n_sectors_boot
<Tm_T> hmm, so not that one
<mc44> right that was the main problem with 14
<Tm_T> and that was uploaded 4 hours ago
<Tm_T> bah, for someone who is used to get stuff fro svn, this is slow ;-P
<Tm_T> mc44: do I get launchpad-karma if I cause some panic?
<mc44> hehe
<Tm_T> come on come on come on...
<mc44> @pont Tm_T
<mc44> @pony Tm_T
<mc44> rather
<ubotu> No Tm_T can't have a pony, mc44!
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> come on come on come on...
<Tm_T> oh sloooooooooow
<Tm_T> crap, only partially now
<Tm_T> anyway, looks like new kernel is crawling to repositories
<Tm_T> first binary package installed :)
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> I want a... a... polar bear!
<mc44> knute!
<Tm_T> Myrtti: hmm, I'm as pale, is that enough?
<Myrtti> are you hairy?
<Tm_T> very
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Tm_T> deal, where I first go eat children?
<Tm_T> whops, wrong contract
<Myrtti> you don't look that hairy on irc.fi
<Tm_T> Myrtti: it's hidden
<Tm_T> hair that is
<Myrtti> mmm I don't know
<Myrtti> I think I'll stick to my current teddy bear for now
<Tm_T> you should :)
<Myrtti> we'll see
<mc44> http://www.estadao.com.br/banco/img/livre/2007/03/2352007032318335015ursinho31.jpg
* Pici counts down to kevlar_soul getting removed
<Tm_T> mc44: where did you get my pic?
<mc44> :D
<Tm_T> aww, not even pants, oh come on!
<Tm_T> that wasn't fair
<mc44> oh ubuntu has turned into a fun little argument
<Pici> Fun? Little?
<PriceChild> cables, we know ;)
<cables> PriceChild ?
<cables> PriceChild: sorry, nevermind
<PriceChild> Hehe nothing :)
<cables> PriceChild: I could have sworn you said something to me on this channel... but I'm new to IRSSI. I just wanted to see if there was any discussion going on in here about you-know-who
<PriceChild> Not discussing yet
<cables> ok :)
<PriceChild> I want to ban him for trolling
<cables> I'll quit trying to eavesdrop on the ops
<cables> PriceChild: has he been here before?_
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild beat me to the other one by _nanoseconds_, I swear
<PriceChild> hehe :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> PriceChild: is this guy trolling ?
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, one more and I'm just going to remove him....
<mc44> as long as he doesnt go into #ubuntu+1 :p
<cables> He denied using Feisty, said he was using Edgy... lying = troll?
<tonyyarusso> mc44: Consider yourself heads-upped
<tonyyarusso> cables: Or just nuts
<PriceChild> haha
<PriceChild> Nah I think he's done for a while now
<cables> tonyyarusso: he then said he pulled down the later version of xchat-g himself, which is more lying... not nuts, just ass.
<cables> omfg
<cables> that sounded
<cables> really
<cables> wrong
<cables> sorry, didn't mean it that way
* cables is leaving you guys alone
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: I'm going to go enjoy the nice day for once, so if he returns (and behaviour is the same) I vote a +b ...!#ubuntu+1 in #ubuntu and make it mc44's problem ;)
<ikonia> why does no one read the topics
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: b/c irssi does /names _after_ /topic, so it scrolls off the screen :(
<ikonia> I know, but I normally do "/topic" just to check out motd or the rules
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso, if he comes back I don't think I'll set the forward :P
<ikonia> or faq links etc
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: 'k
* tonyyarusso gets on the newly-overhauled bicycle - see y'all later
<Seveas> ikonia, you're far too sane for IRC :)
<ikonia> most people I know do it
<ikonia> as some of the channels have odd names, and some of them have strict rules
<mc44> wow, you obviously dont know enough internet people :p
<ikonia> always best to check
<ikonia> perhaps I mix with the wrong crowds
<Seveas> no, we do that :)
<Seveas> #ubuntu is the wrong crowd when it comes to internet ethics. Mostly due to inexperience
<ikonia> probably
<mc44> and sheer numbers
<ikonia> would a firmer hand on that not benifit the community - I appriciate ubuntu is the friendly distro though
<PriceChild> kevlar's back :(
<PriceChild> Seveas, its a kernel problem, the package was pulled while its fixed, details in +!
<Seveas> ok :)
<PriceChild> He's been basically trolling, refusing to go to #ubuntu+1 for support, CAPS, etc. etc.
<ikonia> just ban him
<ikonia> don't ruin the channel again
<Pici> Banforward him to #ubuntu+1? Not going to fix his attitude though.
<Seveas> jeez, I go out for a day and someone fucks up the ubuntu kernel :)
<jenda> O_O
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<Pici> ohmy
<jenda> Seveas: you too?
<mc44> Seveas: its Friday 13th :)
<PriceChild> Pici, I'm not going to forward him :P
<ikonia> Seveas: it needs a firm hand on the rails
<jenda> Seveas: mine doesn't boot :-D
<Seveas> mc44, ROFLOLPIMP
<Pici> PriceChild: hehe
<Seveas> jenda, I didn't update :)
<jenda> Seveas: damn!
<jenda> ahah
<Seveas> I was spreading ubuntu!
<PriceChild> Seveas wins :)
<Seveas> to teachers who want to use it in classes!
<jenda> you knew knew about it before you could update?
<jenda> damn you! :D
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> well, when was the update?
<Seveas> I did do an update early this morning
<Seveas> but I rebooted, so that's not it
<mc44> its hw specific
<ikonia> Seveas: I think I may love you
<Seveas> don't
<Seveas> I'm engaged already
* mc44 humps Seveas 
<ikonia> ha ha ha
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44!##unavailable]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Seveas: Dont worry, hes fixed.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-b *!*@unaffiliated/mc44!##unavailable]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> Pici: thanks !
<mc44> ##unavailable :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ok, updated kernel is there?
<PriceChild> I don't see it yet
<Tm_T> hmmh
<Tm_T> I got first bits
<Tm_T> linux-restricted-modules-common 2.6.20.5-15.20
<Tm_T> :)
<ubotu> cables called the ops in #ubuntu
<jenda> ompaul: damn you're fast
<ompaul> hehe
<Myrtti> /me sits and waits
* GazzaK looks at mc44 and Seveas getting frisky, woooo
<PriceChild> hmmm i'm being too generous in #ubuntu... need to find a balance :)
<Seveas> balances are best found with a large poking device
<PriceChild> :)
<GazzaK> just +m the channel and go to the pub?
<GazzaK> it's Friday \o/
<ompaul> haha
<Seveas> ROFL
* GazzaK rebooted his server at 2pm today
<Seveas> "This channel will be taken down temporarily for maintenance of the ops. *HIC*"
<GazzaK> it was like "go home you losers I want beer"
<PriceChild> rofl rofl
<GazzaK> am I a bad sysadmin?
<Seveas> yes
<GazzaK> but they deserved it
<Seveas> you're stil bad
<Seveas> you should have taken it down during lunch break and blame it on them
<GazzaK> (honestly, it's easter, we have 1/4 staff in)
<Seveas> and don't bring it back up
<GazzaK> Seveas, I was at the pub then
<GazzaK> 12->2pm @ pub :-D
<Seveas> you can't log in from the pub?
<GazzaK> Seveas, I'm not doing that, i'd delete everything
<Seveas> we set up wifi in the pub across the street so we could log in in case of emergencies
<GazzaK> lol
<Seveas> it's 30 meters walking, but then you'd miss the beer
<GazzaK> yeah
<GazzaK> Seveas, I've decided to stay in the UK for a bit btw
<Seveas> good thing. Amsterdam is scary enough without you :)
<GazzaK> hehe, thanks
<Myrtti> wth
<Seveas> Myrtti, quoi?
<Myrtti> just replaced fi with us in my sources.list and upgraded and I'm seeing strange stuff, but anyway, time to boot and see if ubuntu works or not
<Seveas> Myrtti, DON'T REBOOT
<Seveas> see #ubuntu+1 topic
<Seveas> <cjwatson> ok, so the current state is:
<Seveas> <kylem> we're all groovy.
<Seveas> <kylem> :)
<Seveas> <cjwatson> -15.24 is in the archive and built everywhere
<Seveas> <cjwatson> except possibly ia64, and if not that's on its way
<Seveas> <cjwatson> -15.24 should work for everyone except people using sata_nv
<Seveas> <cjwatson> for sata_nv, -15.25 has been uploaded
<Seveas> (from -devel)
<mc44> i dont the meta package has been uploaded yet
<Myrtti> I did and didn't work
<Myrtti> but it really doesn't matter because I'm all nicely tired and a teenyweeny bit tipsy
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> eth01 called the ops in #ubuntu
<mc44> woo meta package is there too now
<GazzaK> mc44, rebooted yet? :p
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Pricey]  by ChanServ
<mc44> GazzaK: na :p
<GazzaK> still playing op in +1 then
<mc44> GazzaK: I changed the topic!
<GazzaK> well done :p
<Myrtti> yay it works
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-14
<ubotu> In ubotu, dunstabulos said: !jar is Java Archive
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v _jason]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<arch_> I have no clue what on earth just happened
<tonyyarusso> Did you read the topic?
<mjgxtc> I got booted by #ubuntu and it wont let me back on.  The motd said something about an exploit. I followed the directions and am not loggin on through 8001 port
<arch_> yea, I was hijacking an unprotected wireless signal, I'm connected to my LAN now
<tonyyarusso> Why are you not using 8001?  You should, and then we'll let you back in.
<mjgxtc> now loggin in via 8001
<tonyyarusso> Ah, ok.
<arch_> I suppose I should ask to be tested
<mjgxtc> typo, sorry
<tonyyarusso> Please both join ##tonyyarusso for a bit
<mjgxtc> so can I get back on now?
<tonyyarusso> I'll test you there.
<mjgxtc> ok
<tonyyarusso> mjgxtc, arch_: You should both be able to re-enter #ubuntu now
<arch_> tonyyarusso: thank you, sorry for any inconvenience
<tonyyarusso> Please make sure that 8001 is set as the default for your client so you don't forget to use it.
<mjgxtc> done
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
<effie_jayx> evening all
<tonyyarusso> hey
<effie_jayx> sup tonyyarusso  :D
<tonyyarusso> effie_jayx: Not too much - fixing teh blog and being frustrated by not knowing PHP
<elkbuntu> awww what's got you stuck?
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  I know my abc in php.
<effie_jayx> pick up a book on php for dummies :D
* tonyyarusso goes and fetches the error
<tonyyarusso> Warning: mysql_connect(): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) in /var/alternc/html/w/wirelizard/tony/blog/wp-content/plugins/wp-email-notification/index.php on line 45
<tonyyarusso> Warning: mysql_select_db(): supplied argument is not a valid MySQL-Link resource in /var/alternc/html/w/wirelizard/tony/blog/wp-content/plugins/wp-email-notification/index.php on line 46
<effie_jayx> line 45 says?
<elkbuntu> show me code please
<tonyyarusso> http://www.pastebin.ca/439079
<effie_jayx> off goes elkbuntu  the almighty :D
<tonyyarusso> (those line numbers don't line up - ignore the whitespace when counting)
<elkbuntu> although this is going to be fun without the tables to compare with
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  the error seems to be in the db
<elkbuntu> #
<elkbuntu>         $dbh = mysql_connect("$dbhost", "$dbuser", "$dbpass");
<elkbuntu> #
<elkbuntu> 
<elkbuntu> #
<elkbuntu>         mysql_select_db("$db", $dbh);
<elkbuntu> are these the guilty lines?
<effie_jayx> it does not select the right db perhaps?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: yeah
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, where is it getting the variables from?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I have no idea.  DB_NAME, DB_HOST, DB_PASSWORD, and DB_USER are defined in wp-config.php though.
<elkbuntu> do you know what you need to do to connect to mysql?
<elkbuntu> as in, thru phpmyadmin or whatever
<tonyyarusso> No
<elkbuntu> where is this site being hosted, pray tell?
<tonyyarusso> Koumbit, on Madpilot's space.
<tonyyarusso> http://blog.tonyyarusso.com/
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, troubleshoot with madpilot then. he's going to need to work through your database login details with you
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: But the database login itself must work (or the posts wouldn't show up), it's only this plugin.  I suspect it's not using the right names?  (ie, dbhost instead of DB_HOST)
<elkbuntu> because what's happening, is the wrong db name, probably wrong db user name and probably wrong db password are being piped through. it cant find the db, which is the first error, the second error is saying it hasnt connected
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, try changing, yes
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<elkbuntu> case is critical
<tonyyarusso> That was the next q
<elkbuntu> it's hard to debug someone else's situation without being able to see all parts of the situation ;)
<effie_jayx> elkbuntu,  worpress creates a new user and password for its databases doesn't it?
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Oh!  I found it.  The stupid thing had it's own redundant config file.
<effie_jayx> tonyyarusso,  hell yeahhh bro ... way to go ..
<tonyyarusso> Note to self: assume idiocy...
<effie_jayx> heh
<tonyyarusso> sigh, not quite there yet
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: I need to alias them, so the two are the same.  DB_HOST is already defined by wp-config.php.  How do I make the variable dbhost equal to the value of DB_HOST ?
<elkbuntu> $dbhost = $DB_HOST; doesnt work?
<tonyyarusso> didn't seem to, or else it did and I have another issue
<elkbuntu> try $dbhost = echo(DB_HOST);
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Parse error: parse error, unexpected T_ECHO in /var/alternc/html/w/wirelizard/tony/blog/maillist/wpemn_config.php on line 9
<elkbuntu> which is line 9?
<tonyyarusso>   $dbpass = echo(DB_PASSWORD); if you don't count blank lines
<elkbuntu> ah... i forgot the $
<elkbuntu> try with $DB_PASS
<tonyyarusso> still there
<elkbuntu> bah... take it up with brian
<tonyyarusso> harumph, ok
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: ftr, if I manually fill in the same details as are in wp-config.php, it's fine, so the info is right
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: rob1n got it for me :)
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> heh, Madpilot just avoided being nagged by fractions of a second
<Madpilot> hmm? Someone ping the ops?
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, good to hear. i didnt have enough concentration span to help you debug it. doing too many things at once
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: No, I'm mucking with my blog
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: np
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyy]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<m0nk_> uhm...i think i got banned from offtopic
<m0nk_> like a month ago
<m0nk_> think someone can check for me?
<m0nk_> i keep getting redirected here when i join
<GazzaK> tue march 13th you got banned, by nalioth
<m0nk_> ...wow:|
<m0nk_> i dont think saying i swear i will behave will fix that will it?
<GazzaK> dunno, ask nalioth?
<GazzaK> nalioth is marked as away at the moment though, so you might have to wait
<m0nk_> i will when i get the chance
<m0nk_> longstory involving my ass hole self....and an IT class:|
<Seveas> .
<m0nk_> seveas....be silent:P
<Seveas> hmm, I was going to unban you
<Seveas> I reconsidered that now :)
<m0nk_> lol
<m0nk_> :(
* m0nk_ cries a bit
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> orbin called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jrib> hi, what's up with:
<jrib> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (whether you get a response there or not). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter.
<jrib> that used to provide a link to a site that listed support options
<Amaranth> that should be only for -offtopic
<Amaranth> !support-#ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu - Please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter
<Amaranth> !no support-#ubuntu-offtopic is <reply> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu (whether you get a response there or not). Please be aware that this channel is mainly for idle chatter.
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> !no support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> I'll remember that Amaranth
<Amaranth> jrib: better?
<jrib> Amaranth: thanks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Juhaz called the ops in #ubuntu
<Tm_T> hmh
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v nalioth]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> nalioth, please keep an eye on aubade aoirthoir and joshjosh for discussion disrespectful to women
<nalioth> elkbuntu: which channel?
<elkbuntu> -offtopic of course
<Tm_T> hi nalioth and elkbuntu
<elkbuntu> aoirthoir and joshjosh have been warned, and aubade got a /remove for witnessing their warning and being a dick anyway
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> hmh, now Jono did his record, maybe I should do too
<PriceChild> What is it with them calling each other "bra"/
<atoponce> bunch of cry-babies, aren't they?
<Tm_T> damn, I wan't a band
<Tm_T> hate playing alonwe
<Tm_T> -w
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> because there is a code of conduct and *every* user in *any* ubuntu channels are expected to abide by it
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> elk that isnt true
<elkbuntu> (in PM)
<Seveas> lol
<elkbuntu> btw, he approached me to chastise me for my decisions to 'tell him what he can and cannot say'
<mc44> It isnt! Woo! /me goes to insult various minorities
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> if it were i would abide it
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> but ive watched you guys talk..i watched for WEEKS before I started to talk
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> under other names
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> and ive watched you since i started to talk
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> and yall DONT say things to others
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> now my preference would be...that you did
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> *then* I would be totally cool with following the rules
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> cause they would be real rules.
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> try this then: /msg ubotu coc
<elkbuntu> <aoirthoir> elkbuntu  i know the rules
<tonyyarusso> aoirthoir's been borderline most of the time, but not often so clearly over it that I've removed them.
<elkbuntu> <elkbuntu> no, you clearly do not
<elkbuntu> next idiotic thing he will be earning a ban
<Tm_T> ban but don't kick, maybe learn something while watching others
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, he'll only cohort others to plead his case like he did tonight. if he's out of the channel he's less likely to do that
<Tm_T> cohort?
<Tm_T> btw when banned, he can't talk
<elkbuntu> Tm_T, he can PM still
<Tm_T> ah, true
<Tm_T> though kick doesn't stop that either
<elkbuntu> it decreases it dramatically
<Tm_T> true there
<Tm_T> don't know who to pm
<elkbuntu> yep
<Tm_T> I think I have to remove window_autoclose
<Tm_T> just in case
<Tm_T> doh, it's OFF already
<Tm_T> ok, now I wonder why... hmm, I think irssi is not freenode-compatible
<tonyyarusso> Excuse me?
<tonyyarusso> irssi rules...
<Tm_T> it does
<Tm_T> but if someone remove me, that window just disappears, so I have no idea what happened and why
<Tm_T> main reason why I hate remove
<atoponce> Tm_T: you should see why in the status window
<atoponce> window 1, by default
<Tm_T> atoponce: never seen it, and I know how irssi works ;)
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Oh yeah, I had that - fixed it though.
<Tm_T> or, I should know
<atoponce> :)
<Tm_T> used irssi since 2000 or so
<atoponce> you're talking when you get kicked from a channel?
<Tm_T> no, remove
<Tm_T> kick works just as it should
<Tm_T> remove is freenode specialty
<Tm_T> doesn't trigger autorejoin_on_kick and similar
<atoponce> ahh. well, i haven't experienced that, so i have no experience
<atoponce> interesting
<Tm_T> like to see? ;--P
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: tell me more :)
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: That's the thing...I don't remember what I did :P
<tonyyarusso> It is possible!
<Tm_T> ouch
<atoponce> Tm_T: depends. does it remove me from all my channels? if so, no. :)
<Tm_T> atoponce: just from one
<atoponce> so what's the difference between remove and kick, then?
<PriceChild> you're asking for it there aren' tyou :P
<atoponce> heh
<Tm_T> atoponce: join to #tm_t
<atoponce> heh. interesting
<Tm_T> atoponce: bah, clipped my message, join back ;)
<Tm_T> ok, still does it, forget it =)
<atoponce> :)
<Tm_T> you see, incompatibility, can't even take my whole remove message
<Tm_T> first " " cuts it
<atoponce> i didn't see anything, really. the window just disappeared, as you had mentioned, and it took me to the previous window i was viewing
<atoponce> i'm still curious, what the difference is between remove and kick, other than the lack of any info on the victim
<Tm_T> atoponce: well, kick is kick, remove is more silent and more in serverlevel IIRC
<Tm_T> 19:04 -!- atoponce [n=aaron@oalug/member/atoponce]  has left #tm_t [requested by Tm_T: ""go"] 
<atoponce> it obviously didn't trigger my auto-join script
<atoponce> s/-/-re/
<Tm_T> it's like you have left, not kicked ;)
<atoponce> cool
<atoponce> well, there you go. :)
<PriceChild> Haha just found Sevea.s's post to planet on gutsy...
<mc44> dancing bananananananas!
<tonyyarusso> Seveas went bananas, went went bananas...
<Tm_T> hmm
<atoponce> there should be a chant song to it, like the bagder badger badger ...
<atoponce> 'gutsty' 'gutsy' 'gutsy' ...
<Seveas> gibbon! gibbon!
<Seveas> An aaaappppee, nooooo it's an aaaaappeeeeee!
<atoponce> lol
<atoponce> perfect
<atoponce> if i were any good at flash, i'd make it
<Tm_T> AGH!
<Tm_T> thanks man, now I really do have an headache
<atoponce> Tm_T: it's just going over and over and over in your head, isn't it?
<atoponce> it'll be stuck there all day long. :)
<Tm_T> no, but that colour...
<Tm_T> I can handle one more trauma, but my eyes can't stand too bright colours
<Tm_T> especially rapidly moving/flashing ones
<elkbuntu> oh goodie. the conspiracy theories are back
<tonyyarusso> elkbuntu: Quick!  What's Hobbsee's MySpace URL?
<mc44> ewwww no please dont subject us to it again
<elkbuntu> tonyyarusso, check on planet.ubuntu.com
<elkbuntu> unless that's a diff one to what you're asking
<tonyyarusso> right
<elkbuntu> there was creamieroak.something.something, it might be the work of horror you're meaning
<tonyyarusso> yeah
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> jhutchins called the ops in #kubuntu
<PriceChild> nalioth, I gave russ_ several warnings this morning but he eventually quietenned down
<nalioth> and so we'll continue to enjoy the silence . . .
<PriceChild> I don't get it....
<nalioth> don't get what?
<PriceChild> What you meant about continuing to enjoy the silence...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> the silence from the troll . . . .
<PriceChild> ah ok... thought i'd missed you doing something.
<Tm_T> there's no factoid for breakage?
<apokryphos> like what?
<Tm_T> dunno, something
<mc44> Tm_T: well its not brokage any more
<Tm_T> mc44: I mean something general about the term
<Tm_T> not everyone understand it rightaway
<PriceChild> Tm_T, I thought the breakage was over in feisty?
<Tm_T> it is
<PriceChild> good good... I removed the breakage factoid a few hours ago.
<Tm_T> but why not have general factoid when there's nothing acute
<PriceChild> ah I getcha :)
<Tm_T> like, pointing out where to find info if there might be one etc
<Tm_T> nalioth: I'm waiting that russ_ to make wrong move so I can punish him
<nalioth> yes, if he does, he does.
<nalioth> he's been warned several times . . .
<Tm_T> I see that, and I don't wonder why
<jenda> Seveas: :D
<mc44> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<jenda> wow!
<tsmithe> PriceChild, OMGZ!!!
<Seveas> aiorthoir is annoying the hell out of me
<PriceChild> I couldn't resist :(
<mc44> Seveas: as many before you
<LjL> jrib: see backscroll, he's a troll, and probably lizwhatever is with him
<LjL> what talaman too
<LjL> watch
<LjL> Seveas: javier matches a previous kick, ftr
<PriceChild> ompaul, that guy's everything... :)
<PriceChild> He's had every experience you could ever dream of.
<ompaul> PriceChild, I hold a passport that says I am irish
<ompaul> :)
<PriceChild> and a few more I'm sure he will take pleasure in telling you about
<ompaul> ohh now
<ompaul> :)
* tsmithe glares at PriceChild 
* PriceChild wonders how long it could stay that way...
<mc44> PriceChild: what are you doing in ##windows anyawy :p
<PriceChild> A while ago some of my #ubuntuforum'ers were "visiting" that channel.
<mc44> :O
<tsmithe> hmm
<jenda> hehe
<tsmithe> visiting, eh
<ubotu> neozen called the ops in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2007-04-15
<effie_jayx> tsmithe,  como estas?
<ompaul> @now sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: April 15 2007, 09:52:52 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
<ompaul> @now boston
<ompaul> @now new_york
<ubotu> Current time in America/New_York: April 14 2007, 19:54:15 - Next meeting: Kernel Team in 2 days
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> any staff around?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-us, Vorian said: !werd is You Go Girl!  <---- come on guys, this factoid rocks!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v robotgeek]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> Is there an Indonesian Ubuntu channel? (what's the main Ind. language called, anyway?)
<nixternal> google? :p
<stiv2k> i can't join #ubuntu, even when connected to freenode on 8001
<Madpilot> stiv2k, you get forwarded to -read-topic?
<stiv2k> yeah
<stiv2k> (i did read the topic(
<stiv2k> )
<Madpilot> now that you've updated your settings, we need to check them, then we'll lift the ban in #ubuntu
<stiv2k> ok
<stiv2k> ready to be tested
<Madpilot> stiv2k, join #madpilot
<Madpilot> can't test in here
<Madpilot> stiv2k, you're good - give me a minute to kill your ban in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> done
<stiv2k> thanks
<Madpilot> no problem
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tritium_]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> wizard called the ops in #ubuntu
<Madpilot> dealt with
<Madpilot> ... and then the channel spins off into a flurry of ops-related offtopicness. And people wonder why we don't exercise our mighty powers very often...
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<LongPointyStick> tonyyarusso: myspace.com/creamier_oak
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> LongPointyStick, that is bad for the eyez!
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, cellojoe said: !hamburger is "Mhmm, this *is* a tasty burger!
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, c0ldfr3ak said: !hamburger is "Mhmm, this *is* a tasty burger!"
<cellojoe> how are the ops this fine morning?
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<cellojoe> I was wondering if one of you fine people would please consider approving the newly submited information about hamburgers. I submitted it to be similar to the !botsnack command. Thank you for your consideration.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cellojoe> howdy PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hey cellojoe
<cellojoe> I'm wondering if you could do me a favor
<tsmithe> s/favour/favour/ and he will
<cellojoe> haha, i typed it like that, and changed it :P
<cellojoe> I'm wondering if you could do me a favour
<cellojoe> i just submitted a comment to !hamburger
<PriceChild> :s
<cellojoe> and I was wondering if you would consider approving it, or changing it to !hamburgers are "The cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast"
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> I'll get eaten if I make useless factoids like that...
<gnomefreak> ;)
<jenda> O_O
<PriceChild> They'll go *chomp* and wolf me down in one
<jenda> cellojoe: I don't think so :)
<cellojoe> aw. ok...
<PriceChild> Sorry
<cellojoe> it's alright. i'd hate to see a fine person like yourself lose their voice over something sily
<cellojoe> :P
<jenda> s/voice/life/
<cellojoe> (HAHAH get it? lose their voice(mode -v)? yeah, i thought it was funny)
<jenda> :)
<jenda> PriceChild: I'm afraid I won't be able to make it to the UDS :(
<tsmithe> oh poor jenda
<PriceChild> tbh I didn't really want you to come anyway
* PriceChild runs
<tsmithe> k-line! k-line!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mc44> Seveas: no he wants a k-line, not just a kick
* tsmithe glares evilly
<Seveas> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<tsmithe> argh!
<Seveas> se above
* tsmithe was gonna correct Seveas but thought that may be a bad idea
<cellojoe> what's a k-line?
<PriceChild> tsmithe, Seveas is never wrong so how are you going to "correct" him without looking foolish?
<tsmithe> oh good point.
<tsmithe> now i look foolish
<tsmithe> foolisher
<Seveas> cellojoe, being banned from the network
<cellojoe> Seveas: ooh. thanks.
<ompaul> bing
<ompaul> Seveas, ..
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<ompaul> you called
<Seveas> did I?
<ompaul> 7 minutes ago
<Seveas> ah, the !staff
<Seveas> tsmithe wants a k-lin
<Seveas> k-line even
<ompaul> he wants to be k-lined?
<Seveas> yes
<tsmithe> no!
<Seveas> <tsmithe> k-line! k-line!
<mc44> ompaul: seems conclusive to me
<ompaul> so it appears, now I wonder
<tsmithe> hnnghs
<tsmithe> paste the line before!
<mc44> Seveas: perhaps just banning him from the bot would be adequate punishment
<tsmithe> that already happened
<Seveas> <tsmithe> k-line me!
<mc44> hah
<tsmithe> !!
<ompaul> well it can happen again
<tsmithe> :P
<ompaul> don't do that at me laddie, your being too cheeky now
<ompaul> ahhh
<tsmithe> uhoh
<ompaul> peace at last (and on my terms too)
<tsmithe> ..
<jenda> Seveas: shouldn't be a problem :)
<ompaul> tsmithe, I pronouce you shut up
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/tsmithe]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> ahhhh the quite
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
<tsmithe> he he hee
<mc44> hah
<ompaul> hmm
<tsmithe> the quiet indeed!
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> that should do it...
<ompaul> chanserv is my homie
<jenda> Chanserv rocks
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tsmithe]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v tsmithe]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-v tsmithe]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> MUHAHAHA
<Seveas> -ChanServ- [tsmithe]  has been added to the access list for #ubuntu-ops with level [-1] 
<gnomefreak> :(
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-z]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> what possesses people to look for a nick pm them asking if they know anything about ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+z]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gnomefreak, desperation?
<Seveas> or despair
<Seveas> my english is f'ed up today
<Seveas> too much alcohol :)
<mc44> Already?
<mc44> starting early eh
<Seveas> yesterday
<Seveas> effect still has to wear off
<gnomefreak> hes in #kubuntu-de.org #ubuntu-newmexico and im not lol he wanted to know ho to upgrade to edgy
<gnomefreak> s/ho/how
<gnomefreak> i am starting to think troll
<mc44> to defeat the troll, one must think like the troll
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> too early to think
<jrib> mc44: deep
<gnomefreak> he was in #edubuntu but i guess he didnt like kamping's answer
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: do i get the feeling i want to bash kevlar over the head with a large brick?
<gnomefreak> yes me too hes been like that for an hour
<Hobbsee> ugh
<PriceChild> whoa my god kevlar found #ubuntu+1? :O
* Hobbsee wonders about hte commercial repos thouguh
<Hobbsee> yeah.  unfortunately
<mc44> PriceChild: you told him to go there :p
<PriceChild> mc44, I did...
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: you bad, bad person....
<PriceChild> What? :O
<gnomefreak> from what i hear we are working on a way to support opera for gutsy
<gnomefreak> or letting linspire host it in thier thing that they have
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: yeah - wouldnt mind letting linspire handle all that messy sutff
<gnomefreak> but i do believe michael said we were working on it
<Hobbsee> michael meaning mvo, presumably
<Hobbsee> fair enough - then they are
<gnomefreak> yep sorry
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ohio, Vorian said: !werd is Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v LjL]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hola, gouki
<jenda> gouki: are your stats-pages up again?
<Mez> w00t
<Mez> my first blog in AGES!
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, chopp2010 said: ubotu: dont wish to add user wish to change a users groups as one is damaged
<lost> Hi to all
<Seveas> hi lost
<Seveas> what's up>
<Seveas> ?
<lost> just wondering here
<lost> Is it possible to get wwIIonline to work in ubuntu?
<LjL> lost: you're looking for #ubuntu, not this channel
<lost> Ok just asking if anyone here knows
<LjL> support questions are offtopic here, sorry.
<lost> Ok I change the chanell....
<nalioth> who needs some "K"?
<LjL> nalioth: i'll send you a line when i do
<LjL> btw, that guy doesn't match anything my logs have ever seen in #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v zenwhen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In ubotu, flubber said: when is ubuntu going to come out with 8.0
<ubotu> In ubotu, flubber said: when is the release of 7.04 stable
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<flubber> is there a way to apply to be an operator?
<elkbuntu> no
<mc44> sending elkbuntu chocolate and peanuts may help though
<elkbuntu> we select victims for the job from the irc community
<flubber> oh ok
<flubber> thanks
<elkbuntu> mc44, since i personally dont choose ops, not likely
<mc44> elkbuntu: didnt say it would help in becoming an op. Just help in general :)
<elkbuntu> heh. helping my hips grow
<elkbuntu> anyway... my hips and me are going to go snuggle under my doona for some snoozin'
* mc44 wonders what a doona is
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v jrib]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> mc44, feather-filled quilt thing
<mc44> ah :)
<elkbuntu> mine is polyester though. less sneezies that way
* elkbuntu goes off to snore
<Hobbsee> heh
<mc44> night
<Hobbsee> oh daer :P
<effie_jayx> jenda,  ping
<jenda> effie_jayx: pong
<effie_jayx> hey there jenda :D
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v Mez]  by ChanServ
<jrib> tonyyarusso: I just banned 62.84.12.26 in #ubuntu a few minutes ago for spamming the same link so he may come back
<tonyyarusso> jrib: noted
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> jrib: what nick?
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: posek
<tonyyarusso> (for mine)
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Drum for his
<nalioth> klined
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Mez> it's what gibbon o?
<Seveas> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<Seveas> !-gibbon
<ubotu> gibbon is <alias> gutsy - added by tonyyarusso on 2007-04-12 20:55:20
<nalioth> gibbon is a monkey
<Tm_T> nalioth: I heard it's not monkey but ape
<Tm_T> difference? no idea
<ompaul> different religions on a tuesday - acutally they are different http://science.howstuffworks.com/question660.htm
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Mez> apokryphos, ping
<apokryphos> hi Mez
<Seveas> Mez, when's the next Mez|OnAir?
<Mez> tueday
<PriceChild> Mez, is that with Tim Shaw?
<Mez> apokryphos, did you get the mail setup ? you've got quite a few ...TESTING A MESSSSSSAGE in your mailbox
<Mez> PriceChild, nope.
<apokryphos> Mez: that was ages ago (when I was setting stuff up originally)
<Mez> apokryphos, ah, kk,
* Mez deletes
<Mez> ah yes, 11/03/.
<apokryphos> Mez: where are those? Everything should forward to the mbox I have and that gets deleted every 30 seconds or so
<Mez> ~/Maildir :P
<Mez> lol - it was left from 11/03 :D
* Mez was checking th queues
<apokryphos> oh right, yeah; can remove the whole folder. Only using mbox now
<tonyyarusso> Tm_T: Monkeys have tails and apes don't, I think, but could be very wrong.
<Tm_T> tonyyarusso: yup, english terms are bit difficult to me sometimes
<mc44> Seveas: is that an autoban script? ;p
<Seveas> no, just me not liking flooders
<mc44> ah right
<ikonia> evening fella's
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, vox754 said: !leet this is wrong
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, HufflePuff said: !trogdor is http://www.homestarrunner.com/trogdor.html
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v mneptok]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> In #ubuntuforums, HufflePuff said: !trogdor is http://www.homestarrunner.com/trogdor.html
<Seveas> Mez, YOU ROCK
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v maxamillion]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> @quit Short downtime for maintenance
<ikonia> thats interesting ubotu is reporting on ubuntuforums - is that a channel or the actual forum website
<ikonia> I assume a channel
<Seveas> ikonia, ?
<Seveas> what do you mean with 'reporting on'?
<ikonia> ubotu is reporting <quote>> In #ubuntuforums, HufflePuff said: !trogdor is  </quote>
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> yeah, that's the #ubuntuforums channel
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, ikonia said: ubotu is reporting <quote>> In #ubuntuforums, HufflePuff said: !trogdor is  </quote>
<ikonia> what triggered that ?
<Seveas> 'ubotu is ...'
<ikonia> ah
<Seveas> @login
<Seveas> @part #ubuntu-programming
<ikonia> I've never noticed that channel before, and I wondered if ubotu now had a screen scaraping function
<Seveas> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<Seveas> @planetubuntu
<ubotu> Jeff Waugh: Major GNOME announcement next Thursday <http://perkypants.org/blog/2007/04/16/major-gnome-announcement-next-thursday/> | Martin Meredith: RSS, supybot and utf8 <http://www.sourceguru.net/archives/56> | Nik Butler: A silence that speaks volumes. <http://www.loudmouthman.com/2007/04/15/a-silence-that-speaks-volumes/> | Jeff Waugh: links for 2007-04-15 <http://perkypants.org/blog/2007/04/16 (3 more messages)
<Seveas> @list rss
<ubotu> add, announce, planetchicago, planetubuntu, planetubuntuchicago, planetubuntunl, planetubuntuuk, planetuk, remove, rss, and thefridge
<Seveas> @thefridge
<ubotu> Weekly News: Issue 35 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/857> | Weekly News: Issue 34 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/853> | New face of Launchpad revealed! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/852> | Community Question Time <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/840> | Weekly News #33 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/847> | Mark Shuttleworth: the interview with Jonathan Roberts <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/846> | (2 more messages)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> KDE4: An interview with Jonathan Riddell <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/845> | Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #32 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/838> | Ubuntu helping in the fight against AIDS <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/820> | Ubuntu conference in Croatia <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/819> | Feisty translations now open! <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/817> | Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #31 (1 more message)
<Seveas> @more
<ubotu> <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/816> | The French Parliament switches to Kubuntu <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/814> | Ubuntu Weekly News: Issue #30 <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/813> | Feisty Fawn Herd 5 Released <http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/812>
<ubotu> Qball called the ops in #ubuntuforums
<Tm_T> woohoohoo
* mode/#ubuntu-ops [+v gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-07
<LjL> grep for #ubuntu-cn in #ubuntu... not sure what's going on with icesword and that.
<emma> Hello Ubuntu ops and children. 
<Hobbsee> what a premise.  You should refrain from being so antagonistic, if you want to get something done for you.
<emma> I would like to say that I am extremely disappointed in your decision to welcome back the IRSeek corporation to record everyone who would like to participate in #ubuntu and publish it on their website for a profit.
<emma> After IRSeek was caught spying on channels against Freenode policy. And after it was k-lined, it seemed there was hope that this stain could be removed and some good will could be restored.
<emma> To the best of my knowledge it is not common for individuals who are k-lined to be welcomed back so easily. Why does IRSeekBot get special treatment?
<Hobbsee> Your views, as before, have been recorded.  Unfortunately for you, people have chosen not to move in the way that you wish.  The kline was because it was not operating correctly (excess flooding), and had nothing to do with policy.
<emma> This is a situation where Ubuntu gets absolutely nothing - No added value what so ever - from the IRSeekBot sitting there and antagonising a good many users.
<emma> The simplest possible argument for getting rid of it is that it is frankly just impolite.
<emma> Given the fact that IRSeekBot adds nothing, but hurts some. There is only one rational thing that a community who talks about being welcoming should do.
<Hobbsee> People who get klined for bad connections often get it removed when they have sent an email saying that they have fixed their connection, as klining them is more efficient than banning them from all their channels.  Again, this is about people without bad connections (which does happen), not about people who have abused the network.  Those who have abused the network don't get let in so easily, you are correct.
<emma> I enjoyed the time it was gone, and did my small best to be helpful while it was gone. I hope that eventually wisdom will prevail.
<emma> IRSeek has already abused the network since it was originally breaking the MOTD by logging without anyone knowing it. 
<Hobbsee> However, the decision has been made, and you repeating your previous objections will not be helpful.  If you continue to do so, I must ask you to leave.
<Hobbsee> emma: Freenode staff clearly made the decision to let it back in.  If you disagree with their decision, you should really take it up with them.  However, they are very likely to, as we have done, tell you that they will not revise their decision.
<emma> IRSeekBot adds nothing. Gives nothing. Contributes nothing that is not already available. All that it does is inflame and alienate.  I am not in some small minority in feeling this way.  Of those who know it exists, a majority finds it useless or at least impolite.
<emma> If people are not willing to revise their decision in light of reason then that calls into question what the motives really are. Goodnight.
<Hobbsee> emma: Again, this is repeating your previous objections.  I must now ask you to leave.
<emma> No I'm going to have to ask you to leave my screen.
<emma> --> part
<vorian> hmmm
<Hobbsee> I can make this channel leave her screen.  No problems there.
<vorian> werd
<vorian> that's one way to do it.
<nickrud> gahh
<emma> Let the record show I left on my own free will. Goodnight. 
<Hobbsee> strange.  emma has left this channel (requested by Hobbsee: " Goodbye, then.")
<Hobbsee> unsure of how tha'ts her own free will
<nickrud> she joined, then parted. Free will I guess
<Hobbsee> oh, so it's free will that she can still join.  got it.
<Fr|0z3n> hello
<Fr|0z3n> anyone here willing to help?
<jussi01> Fr|0z3n: you need to change your ident
<Fr|0z3n> ok
<Fr|0z3n> how do I change it?
<jussi01> Fr|0z3n: which client are you using?
<Fr|0z3n> mIRC 6.16
<jussi01> Fr|0z3n: Im not familiar with mirc, but I imagine its in the settings there somewhere. 
<Fr|0z3n> what do u want me to put in the ident thing?
<Fr|0z3n> blank or something?
<nickrud> something not profane ;)
<jussi01> yes :)
<Fr|0z3n> ok
<kahrytan> Remove me from ban on #ubuntu, i need some help. 
<Hobbsee> why?
<Hobbsee> did you try forums / other online resources?
<kahrytan> Didn't I make that clear?
<Hobbsee> You should refrain from being so antagonistic, if you want to get something done for you.
<kahrytan> I said I need some help
<Hobbsee> s/antagonistic/demanding/ perhpas.
<kahrytan> Respect is earned, not a given. So earn it.
<Hobbsee> ah, thanks.
<jdong> what on earth?
<jdong> REMOVE MY BAN NOW! I NEED HELP!
<Hobbsee> jdong: yes....
 * jdong gives up trying to understand the world...
<nickrud> jdong that's normal. Real courtesy is rare, in my experience
<Hobbsee> jdong: this is a special case, too.
<jdong> heh
<Hobbsee> funny thing is, kahrytan has previously said that i'm the only op who was in -offtopic who he actually respected.
<Hobbsee> so, go figure.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<Hobbsee> nalioth: er, wasn't kahrytan klined too?
<nalioth> he was, once
<Hobbsee> why is he back?
<nalioth> kkines are not eternal
<nalioth> you should have enjoyed the quiet time
<Hobbsee> i did.  But i'm not exactly enjoying what he's sending me now that he is back, either.
<Seveas> Hobbsee: freenode seems to be very troll-friendly nowadays. Quickly expiring k-lines and refusing to kill spammers
<Seveas> not good, not good at all
<elkbuntu> Seveas, i know :(
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yeah, i hate to say it, but all this has been quite illuminating.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: you forgot about the threats, too
<Seveas> Shall we just move ubuntu to oftc?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: do you know if they're any better?
<elkbuntu> Seveas, since it worked so well for Debian?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, it can't be worse
<elkbuntu> Seveas, yeah, it can be actually.
<Hobbsee> Seveas: yes it can.  
<Seveas> enlighten me :)
<Hobbsee> Seveas: they still kline people who run exploits in the channel, etc.
<Seveas> they don't
<Seveas> had to ban one a few hours ago, no k-line
<Hobbsee> i thought nalioth said he klined that one
<Seveas> maybe after a nice long delay to allow more abuse
<elkbuntu> Seveas, nalioth cant be around 24/7, the same as we cant
<Seveas> nalioth isn't the only staffer
<elkbuntu> and you're not the only ubuntu op
<Hobbsee> Seveas: the "klined" in here was a min after the floodbots complained about the exploit?  did it not work?
<Seveas> fortunately not, we need more ops to cope with all the freenode sloppyness
<elkbuntu> Seveas, we are gradually accumulating the people who prove trustworthy
<Hobbsee> Seveas: at some point, ops do not become effective, and you actually need network staffers for network-wide things.  This is the problem.
<Seveas> the exploit I was talking about was a few hours ago, not the most recent one
<Hobbsee> oh, i did'nt see that.  granted.
<Hobbsee> we can nuke people in our space, but we can't do it for other projects, etc.
<Seveas> Hobbsee, I know. network staff is proving to be more unreliable nowadays
<Hobbsee> is it fair that they have to get all the evidence for their spaces together, and it's not shared at all?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: how does debian find oftc?
<Seveas> even ubotu's host is more reliable, which is not a compliment at all ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Seveas> Hobbsee, to be honest: no idea. Last time I checked #debian on oftc was about as big as over here iirc
<Hobbsee> wow, /stats p there is certainly different.
<Seveas> as in, there are actually people listed?
<elkbuntu> yep
<Seveas> nice
<Hobbsee> Seveas: 15 names, and [17:47] [249] p 21 OPER(s)
<Seveas> wish we had that over here
<Hobbsee> unsure how that translates into names, though
<elkbuntu> Seveas, however, i do remind you that most of #debian stayed on freenode when they moved to oftc
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: presumably most people are using irc.ubuntu.com to connect, as its' the default.
<Hobbsee> then again, with the state that #ubuntu is, maybe a split channel wouldn't be so bad :)
<Seveas> elkbuntu, I know. But many moved over time
<elkbuntu> Seveas, do we really want to wait for that?
<Seveas> elkbuntu, it'd suck but its better than being on a network with staff that's too troll-friendly
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: what's the least worse evil?
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, im really not sure
<nalioth> Hobbsee: most networks list _all_ staff on /stats p
<nalioth> Hobbsee: they may be /away for weeks and still be listed there
<Hobbsee> nalioth: right.  
<Hobbsee> so, it's worth checking it out further
<Hobbsee> nalioth: got anything to say about the rest of it?
<nalioth> i can't be here 24/7
<Hobbsee> obviously.
<nalioth> and we've recently made changes to the way things work that negates my triggers
<elkbuntu> nalioth, something really does have to be done on one front or the other -- freenode is obstructive, it's simple as that
<elkbuntu> currently we are unable to provide a safe place for our users, 
<Seveas> trolls like emma and kahrytan simply get way too much freedom here
<nalioth> elkbuntu: there is no 'safe place'
<Seveas> and serial spammers aren't stopped by staff either
<elkbuntu> nalioth, well s/a safe place/as safe a place as possible/
<Seveas> nalioth, but having staff do something about problems helps.
<Seveas> but they just hide their hads in the sand.
<elkbuntu> currently the possibilities exist, but are not used.
<Seveas> silence as usual, how not suprising and how disappointing
<elkbuntu> and it is damaging to ubuntu when we plead for help in keeping our channels as clean as is sanely possible and get ignored on technicalities
<Seveas> bah, I'm out. got better things to do than getting ever more frustrated in here
<Seveas> work's calling
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: so, ignore freenode staff restrictions, and act as chanops anyway, until we find a better solution?
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: and ignore the alternatives :P
 * jpatrick finally get a new connect to find: "Irssi: 42 new messages in awaylog"
<elkbuntu> heh
<emma> Hello Seveas and nalioth
<nalioth> emma: howdy
<emma> Seveas - Is it being a troll to constantly inflame someone else?
<Hobbsee> emma: what is your point?
<emma> My point is that this channel is full of people who talk about 'codes of conduct' and 'trolls' when they are more guilty than I could be in two life times.
<emma> And it is all going on in this self same channel.
 * Hobbsee waits for proof, instead of mere allegations.
<emma> I wish for all of you to look up the concept of 'group-think'. I believe a great many of the people in here are suffering from it.
<Hobbsee> emma: again, please bring actual proof, instead of mere allegations.
<emma> This channel seems to shelter all of you and start to make you think that you are above others, or that everyone who is part of this 'team' does no wrong, and anyone who disagrees or points out flaws is a 'troll'.
<Hobbsee> third request.
<emma> When you sit in here and slag people what do you think you are going to accomplish?
<emma> 08:57	Seveas	trolls like emma and kahrytan simply get way too much freedom here
<emma> 13:59	Seveas	Hobbsee, emma does need an XXXXL tinfoil hat it seems :)
<emma> 21:44	Seveas	jpatrick, tell her you had to perform sexual activites with some of the operators
<jpatrick> emma: 'tis true :(
<emma> Who is the troll Mr. Ubuntu Leader? -- http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct
<nalioth> thoreauputic: when did you get promoted?
<thoreauputic> ?
<thoreauputic> I wasn't aware that I had been promoted :)
<nalioth> thoreauputic: you were asked a question
<nalioth> thoreauputic: we're waiting, Mr. Ubuntu Leader.
<thoreauputic> nalioth: you've lost me again...
<thoreauputic> How am I in nay sense an Ubuntu Leader ?
<thoreauputic> *any
<nalioth> thoreauputic: i guess your client joined after that message arrived
<nalioth> i saw the message arrive after you did
<thoreauputic> nalioth: ah no - I see it now :)
<ubotu> unop_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> ubotu: tell hackerlittle about privacy
<elkbuntu> nalioth, the unaffil one too?
<ubotu> emma called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jpatrick> eh?
<Mez> !tell gofree about msgthebot
<jpatrick> Mez: I'm sure he just "didn't know"
<Mez> jpatrick, hence a remove and factoid, not a kickban
 * jpatrick actually !msgthebot'ed him in teh channel but...
<Mez> oh, crap
 * Mez didnt notice that
<emma> This needs to be written in to the log:
<emma>  ChanServ gives channel operator status to elkbuntu
<emma> * You have left channel #ubuntu-ops (requested by elkbuntu: "please get your facts straight before wasting our time")
<emma> * Cannot join #ubuntu-ops (You are banned).
<emma> Because you do not log the bans or the ban messages. 
<emma> I am going to go to sleep now but I want you all to seriously think about how you can be antagonistic and the way you speak to people, and the things you say about people, those things matter. If you scroll up you will see I posted a link to the Ubuntu Code of Conduct for leaders.  Take a look at it some time.
<emma> (is now leaving on my own free will)
<PriceChild> that part message....
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: yeah, she does that in most channels.
<PriceChild> She said she would change it from something like "Please PM me"
<Hobbsee> she lied.  again.
<Hobbsee> does this surprise you?
<Daviey> Is that part message really a problem?
<PriceChild> she didn't lie
<PriceChild> Daviey: it is ridiculously cheeky
<Daviey> true
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: see the part about power tripping ops, too.
<jussio1> We do log the bans. :)
<PriceChild> jussio1: we do indeed
<PriceChild> I'm going to have another chat with her.
<Hobbsee> At this point, the only future I can see for her is a permaban, until sh elearns better.
<PriceChild> Will catch from irclogs. first.
<Hobbsee> in between the spam, and the threats, i really don't see many other possibilities.
<Hobbsee> at this point, i'm also inclined to believe that she will *not* learn better, as she does not appear to grasp that a threat is still a threat, whether it refers to the person calling it a threat or not.
<Hobbsee> If she cannot grasp that, i fear that she will grasp little else of what she's being told.
<Hobbsee> anyway, dinner time.
 * jpatrick pushs PriceChild's rt ticket about logging kicks to the canonical people
<Daviey> I just think we need to be careful and not pick her up on pedantic things - otherwise they won't stick :(
<PriceChild> wow kahrytan came back again this morning too?
<Mez> hmm... I cant view that ticket in RT 
<jpatrick> Mez: #608
<Mez> I just keep getting asked to login
<PriceChild> wow there's actually a ticket in there?!
<Daviey> Mez: ubuntu:ubuntu
<jpatrick> Mez: ubuntu/ubuntu
<Mez> hehe... 
 * Mez doesnt know
<jpatrick> PriceChild: yeah, it's Monday lunch time, let's see what they say
<PriceChild> jpatrick: how long has it been there?
<jpatrick> PriceChild: Date:  Thu, 06 Dec 2007 00:04:48 +0000
<Daviey> I've been waiting for canonical to punch an outbound hole in one of their servers for over a month now.. :(
<jpatrick> PriceChild: "< Ng> jpatrick: it's entirely possible that done to reduce the size of the logs, but I don't have any context to back up that hypothesis"
<jpatrick> PriceChild: it's in #canonical-sysadmin if you want
<Daviey> gah, then they would .gz them.. i suspect it's the logger just isn't set to log them
<PriceChild> grrr irclogs. isn't up to date with latest emma
<jpatrick> it updates hourly at the o'clock
<Mez> Daviey, you want an outbound hole for what? 
<Daviey> Mez: to connect to an outside service :)
<Daviey> (rsync)
<Mez> Daviey, tsk tsk... so that you can get random code onto their servers ?
<Daviey> anymore or less than scp/wget?
 * Mez shrugs :P
 * jpatrick goes home - later
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: ping
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: pong
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: see /query
<Hobbsee> jdong: ping?
<jussio1> good to see the bots info function is now working :)
<Pici> yes.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Pricey> j #ubuntu-ops-pvt
<Pici> ...
<Seeker`> that was...odd
<Pici> pricey is an odd duck
 * Seeker` wonders why it is taking so long for the bantracker to load
<LjL> it always does?
<Seeker`> not usually that long
<Pricey> Pici, I heard that
<Pici> Pricey: no you didnt.
<Seeker`> lo Pricey 
<Pricey> allo Seeker` 
<ubotu> In ubotu, jimcooncat_ said: jimcooncat is great
<jimcooncat_> oops
<jussio1> :)
<jussio1> jimcooncat_: its ok, happens quite often :)
<jimcooncat_> you saw I was playing with ubotu, huh?
<jussio1> yeah
<jussio1> jimcooncat_: dont worry about it. anything else we can help with?
<jimcooncat_> no, curiousity has been satisfied thanks
<jussio1> jimcooncat_: ok, great :)
<jussio1> !idle | jimcooncat_
<ubotu> jimcooncat_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> blippe, how can we help  you?
<ompaul> Pici,  PriceChild, can you id blippe ?
<PriceChild> Never heard of him
<Pici> nein.
<ompaul> hmm
<ompaul> can we get a bot to ask people to state their case on arrival?
<ompaul> if they don't answer 
<ompaul> nothing
<ompaul> if they do answer
<ompaul> nothing
<PriceChild> Could put that in the chanserv entry message... but who reads things like that?
<Pici> not me.
<ompaul> no one
<ompaul> so you got to make it in the channe;
<ompaul> channel
<Pici> 9 times out of 10, theres someone here.
<ompaul> Pici, we are getting random idlers
<Pici> we always have.
<ompaul> just getting a little more "formal" about them
<ompaul> ;-0
<ompaul> ) was the intended key
<emma> Good afternoon ladies and gentlemen. 
<PriceChild> Allo emma, how can I help you this evening?
<emma> I would like all of the Ubuntu ops to read this link --- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Group_think 
<emma> Pay close attention to the list of symptoms.  You may think I'm being provocative but in fact I am trying to be helpful. 
<emma> Also the list of causes is informative. Thanks that's really all. 
<PriceChild> Ok then, have a good evening :)
<emma> Will there be anything else?
<emma> No. 
<emma> (Leaves on her own free will)
<PriceChild> hmm?
<ompaul> hehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<PriceChild> That part message really gets my goat.
<ompaul> not here
<ompaul> it is at its most pointless here
<nickrud> I had a talk with emma about group think once already
<Seeker`> I think the "(Leaves on her own free will)" is to prove she wasn't kicked or something
<ompaul> na it is to get the part message in there
<ompaul> work it out
<ompaul> do the math
<ompaul> see the symptoms
<nickrud> Hobbsee asked her to leave  (yesterday?) and emma said no, you leave my screen (paraphrased) and hobbsee kicked her. 
<nickrud> proximate cause, anyway
<LjL> IMHO, someone should mention to emma that, as logged as this channel is, it's still "our" channel to freely exchange "our" opinions among ourselves
<ompaul> that was an insult - it was all i could do to say nothing 
<ompaul> I was going to give a reply but it might not have been friendly ;-)
<LjL> it should be kept in mind that we should be friendly when dealing with people coming here with complains
<LjL> *but* we should be free to exchange opinions among each other in an open manner
<Seeker`> does anyone here idle in -uncensored?
<nickrud> no, I have better things to do with my time myself
<LjL> this channel is not logged so that every single word we say *among ourselves* can be somehow turned against us
<LjL> it's merely logged for openness.
<nickrud> lets hear it for SUNSHINE !! :)
<ompaul> cheer cheer cheer
<Gary> LjL: shame it seems to be used against us then :p
 * ompaul uses Gary against Gary 
<jdong> in #ubuntu-ops, Gary uses YOU
<LjL> Gary: yes... i think that people reading the logs of this channel should mentally add a "the following is my personal, possibly unsubstantiated opinion, which i share with other ops as they might want to consider it"
<ompaul> jdong, nearly right
<LjL> which is, well, what the purpose of an ops channel is, after all
<ompaul> in #ubuntu-ops Gary represses you 
<LjL> if i want to actually go "officially" on the record saying something, i don't do that by saying it here
<Gary> LjL: agreed, ompaul jdong :p
<Seeker`> ompaul: not just in -ops
<LjL> i thought gary was the one being repressed
<ompaul> Gary, the represser
<nickrud> !offtopic | all :)
<ubotu> all :): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gary> more like Gary the repressed, help help, I'm being repressed! :p
<LjL> and where's the place where i kick you?
<jdong> cool, a conjoined emoticon!
<jussi01> !gary
<ubotu> Gary is as Gary does, on the other hand four fingers and a thumb!
<Gary> I hate that, it must have been written by an irishman
<Gary> translates into proper english really badly :p
<LjL> and jdong, i'm glad for both of you that gary uses you, but it kind of falls in the realm of !overshare
<Gary> lol
<jussi01> hahahah
<jdong> LjL: well... reduce reuse recycle!
<LjL> jdong: yes. reduce everything jdong says into a misquote that can be used against him; reuse other people's misquotes as if they were real quotes; recycle old quotes against him again, nobody will remember anyway
<jdong> :)
 * Mez joins the "bash jdong" group 
<jussi01> oooh, ooh, me also :D
 * Seeker` prefers the zsh jdong group
<Mez> Seeker`, good point
<Mez> /exec sudo apt-get install zsh-beta
<Mez> o_O
<ompaul> !jdong | this factoid needs updating for hardy
<ubotu> this factoid needs updating for hardy: <Hobbsee> jdong: yes, but you're FULL OF CRACK!
<jussi01> ompaul: you have a suggestion for an update?
<ompaul> you can never find Pici when you need him
<Mez> !mez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mez - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mez> woo
<ompaul> Pici, get a new jdong factoid together
<ompaul> please ;-)
<ompaul> !ompaul
<ubotu> ompaul is well ompaul, don't get me started about that guy
 * jussi01 goes to add a mez factoid...
 * Mez is deemed unimportant
<jussi01> !hobbsee | Mez 
<ubotu> Mez: I phear the stick so shhhhh
<ompaul> by no less a person than Mez hisself 
<Seeker`> !seeker`
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seeker` - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seeker`> :'(
<Mez> ompaul,  ?
<ompaul> there is no seeker
<ompaul> * Mez is deemed unimportant <ompaul> by no less a person than Mez hisself 
<Mez> !search seeker
<ubotu> Found: ops-#ubuntu-uk
<ompaul> Mez, now dies it work 
<ompaul> does even
<Mez> ompaul, excuse me, I'm lacking a brain of late
<ompaul> Mez, say less it will get you more ;-)
<Mez> ompaul, excuse ...
<ompaul> Mez, you are getting clue for the lack of brain
<Mez> ompaul, I know.
 * Mez has a lack of brain due a whole raft of reasons (hehe - raft)
<Mez> mainly due to being ill and tired
<ompaul> Mez, as you wish
<ompaul> ahh 
<ompaul> that ain't so good
<Mez> nope, never is, but whatcha gonna do
<Mez> (apart from infect the rest of the devs at work hehe!)
<ompaul> I think passing on a cold is not really in line with good human relationships
<mneptok> depends on how you pass it on
<Mez> hey - it's close quarters - they've infected me enough times
<Mez> and lol @ mneptok yeah - I think what your thinking might be how i got it
<Mez> wtf?
<jussio1> hahahah
<ompaul> hehehehehehehehe
 * Mez slaps himself for using the words "horizontal scalability" WRT ubotu
 * Mez needs to get off the crackwagon
<LjL> i'd slap yourself for using them about anything
<Mez> LjL, why? horizontal scalability is GOOD
<ompaul> you need to hit the person who thought you that phrase
<LjL> i don't want to know
<ompaul> Buzzword Bingo 
<ompaul> worse
<Mez> ompaul, - his nick on here is ScottMac
<ompaul> Buzzword Scrabble that has to be a 40
<Mez> LjL, it was due to a re-org of our servers
<ompaul> leave shelf 2 spare?
<ompaul> yeah we need it for HS
<Mez> ompaul, nah, make it so if we go overloaded, we can just plug in a new server
<ompaul> if you go overloaded install new rack and do the networking
 * ompaul needs a new rack
<Mez> ompaul, install new rack? get new servers? migrate everything to new servers?
<Mez> nah - horizontal is better... means we just plug something in, instead of havign to do loadsa crap
 * ompaul fails to grok the difference
<ompaul> depends on the comms room I guess
<Mez> ompaul, simply, when you have quad core servers, colocated in a datacentre the otehr side of the world, that are crammed to the max, and are still hitting the highest load
<Mez> you DONT have a vertical upgrade path
<ompaul> Mez, ahh that would be the cramp your style list
<Mez> ?
<ompaul> I was just reorganising your cabs in my head
<Mez> we have a half rack with... 4 servers on it :D
<Mez> if a server hits load, then to upgrade to a new, bigger server would mean we have to replicate everything across to it, set it up, and then start doing stuff like decomissioning the old ones etc
<Mez> we cant have downtime
<Mez> hmm... 
<Mez> blank emails ftw
<Mez> ompaul, did you see my blog post?
<Mez> <grifferz> Mez: I don't see the issue.  those are all well-defined technical terms
<Mez> <grifferz> if you had been busy leveraging a paradigm then yes, fuck you
<Mez> best response ever
<Mez> !ohmy | Mez
<ompaul> Mez, no
 * ompaul installs brain on water
<ompaul> now my thoughts can float by
<Gary> have you horrid ppl stopped playing with me yet? :p
 * Seeker` plays with Gary a bit more
<ompaul> Gary, the more the voice the more the pain ;-)
<ompaul> poor overworked chanserv
<ompaul> hehe
 * ompaul grins 
<Gary> what ya doing ompaul ?
<mneptok> not me. prude. :/
<ompaul> Gary, being silly
 * ompaul goes to be
<ompaul> d
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-08
<mneptok> so ... who here is going to Prague?
<Pici> not me?
<no0tic> me neither
<mneptok> :/
<Pici> are you?
<mneptok> yup
<LjL> then i'm not
<Pici> When is Edgy's EOL date?
<nalioth> Pici: it is long past
<nalioth> er, october 2008
 * nalioth must remember to use the proper settings on his time machine
<Pici> Are you sure that isnt feisty's?
<Pici> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<nalioth> actually, it expires this month  ( whacks time machine )
<Pici> I'm just wondering when this month...
<nalioth> Pici: when hardy releases?
<Pici> nalioth: Sounds good to me.
<AndrewB> hmmm 01:44 < *x0x> �HeLLo� �EvErY� �OnE� �� x0x �� �Iz� �BaCk� �To� �RoCk� �YouR� �HeArT� �AgAiN�   ABC Script
<LjL> told to disable
<jdong> haha, rule 1 of spambots: Find the right whitspace character for the intended language?
<LjL> jdong: i think that attempts to be colors... or bold, or something
<jdong> fascinating.
<mneptok> man, you guys need to learn to Google :)
<mneptok> Edgy's EOL date is April 25
<mneptok> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu610end-of-life
<LjL> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<LjL> why i google when i has bot
<mneptok> well, it *is* somewhat less masturbatory
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> you know, "the masturbatory" should really be the name of a room in large houses.
<mneptok> "Colonet Mustard, with the candlestick, in the masturbatory."
<jdong> mneptok: does that room have a large HDTV?
<mneptok> "heated duck that vibrates?" ask Jono.
<DanaG> That was odd: I pasted the [0001] box from here, and got banned from #ubuntu+1
<DanaG> http://www.steampowered.com/status/survey.html
<DanaG> It said I did "CTCP Version"
<mneptok> and you did
<mneptok> 21:06 DanaG [n=dana@71-9-52-25.static.snlo.ca.charter.com] requested unknown CTCP AAAuthenticAMD from #ubuntu+1: 
<DanaG> Not deliberately.
<DanaG> Apparently the ASCII 0001 is something odd.
<DanaG> s/ascii/unicode/
<LjL> ASCII 1 is what marks a CTCP
<DanaG> Aah.
<mneptok> DanaG: pasting anything at all on #8ubuntu* channels is prolly not a great idea
<DanaG> aah.
<Hobbsee> nickrud: removed, not kicked.
<nickrud> Hobbsee ? you lost me
<Hobbsee> nickrud: you said i kicked her earlier
<nickrud> Hobbsee ah, I was pretty loose with the terminology
<Hobbsee> nickrud: still, i wish she'd stop spreading her propaganda about group think in here.  The entire point of being in a group is acting cohesively in a group, once you have a quorum from the people.
<nickrud> Hobbsee anything that doesn't conform to her group is group-think ;)
<Hobbsee> nickrud: tasty.
<nickrud> had a discussion with her about it a couple days ago, her link here wasn't unexpected
<Hobbsee> hmmm, damn, i don't log #freenode
<tonyyarusso> Hobbsee: feel free to remove her for spam as soon as it appears she's trying to just dumb cruft into the log (the same log she hates, but hey)
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: perhaps.  I prefer another option.
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: gotta do the finishing touches on it first, though
<tonyyarusso> Well, so do I.  Not sure if it's the same "other", but whatever.
<Hobbsee> see /query
<Linux_OG> How long until my ban wears off?
<Seeker`> Linux_OG: Who banned you?
<Linux_OG> Ljl
<Seeker`> It will probably stay until LjL decides to remove it
<Linux_OG> No idea how long that would be?
<Linux_OG> Is LjL on?
<Seeker`> Depends on what you did wrong, although I believe it is 05:25am at the oment where he is, so I dont think it will be in the next couple of hours
<Linux_OG> Oh
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Linux_OG> ?
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> Linux_OG: ignore that
<Linux_OG> Ok
<Seeker`> Linux_OG: What was your nickname when you were banned
<Linux_OG> I_R_LEENUCKS_MAN
<Linux_OG> ?
<Seeker`> it would seem that wasn't your only nickname
<Linux_OG> ?
<Linux_OG> What?
<Seeker`> just looking at the ban logs
<Linux_OG> What do you mean that wasn't my only nickname?
<Seeker`> the log seems to show you connected as several people, having conversations with yourself
<Linux_OG> ?
<Linux_OG> Oh
<Linux_OG> that was the person on my router that caused the problem
<nalioth> your brother?
<Linux_OG> I tried to explain to LjL but he seemed to think I was lying.
<Linux_OG> No
<Linux_OG> My neighbor
<Seeker`> I can't unban you, and I believe that standard policy is that only the op that banned you can unban you, so you'll probably have to wait for him
<Linux_OG> My friend, who knew I was on, and decided to have some fun and mess with me
<Linux_OG> Well, LjL thinks I'm lying, so I guess I'm screwed
<Linux_OG> Shame, #ubuntu was a helpful channel.
<Linux_OG> Is there any other way I can log on?
<Linux_OG> Or do I have to grovel at LjL?
<tonyyarusso> Linux_OG: likely not so much grovel as wait.  Bans expire after varying amounts of time.
<Linux_OG> How long?
<Seeker`> If you try to get in while still banned, your ban will be extended
<Linux_OG> It's been two days.
<Linux_OG> Oh.
<Linux_OG> SO because some guy was fooling around on my network, I'm screwed.
<Seeker`> Not necessarily
<Linux_OG> ?
<Linux_OG> brb
<Linux_OG> Is LjL here?
<iMatter> Well im here on behalf of a friend
<iMatter> <emma> Why am I being banned from every channel, unilaterally by someone with a history of following me around and provoking me, in every channel (even channels i've never been in) and being banned from #ubuntu-ops so that I have no ability to bring this before ops who might be more mature?
<tonyyarusso> iMatter: bans are not a matter to be debated by third parties.  Is there an issue with you personally that we can help you with?
 * iMatter Runs before something bad happens
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Anyone in here?
<nalioth> Linux_Is_For_Gan: can we help you?
<emma> Why was I banned from every ubuntu channel that you could ban me from, including channels I have never spoken in, and channels I was not speaking in for hours?
<emma> I would like an account for this. I would like you taken before the Ubuntu IRC Council and I would like some kind of justice.
<emma> I think that you should be ashamed of yourself. I do not know your age but I believe you are quite young.
<emma> This is no way for anyone to behave.
<emma> What you have done is disgraceful and betrays your hateful obsession.
<nalioth> emma: the council reached a decision to follow this path.
<tonyyarusso> emma: Because after _much_ deliberation, the IRC Council concluded that your long, on-going pattern of spam, disrespect, and complete lack of any intention to follow the CoC and IRC Guidelines were not showing any signs of changing for the better.
<emma> Even as I was speaking to Freenode staff rather than reacting to your trolling you went and did this.
<emma> nalioth - you waited until I came in here to tell me that?
<emma> nalioth even though I was talking to you in pm that whole time?
<tonyyarusso> emma: As such, you have become too much of a drain on the Ubuntu Community's resources, and it was decided that everyone's time could be better spent without having you around to waste it.
<emma> and you do not play mind games?
<nalioth> mind games waste time, emma.
<tonyyarusso> emma: Therefore, the IRC Council made the decision to keep you out of our IRC namespace until further notice, and instructed myself to implement that decision tonight, which has been done.
<emma> You are just sick.
<tonyyarusso> Note that this decision has been long in discussion, and as such, given an extremely long-term and worsening pattern, is final.
<emma> I want to speak to PriceChild
<tonyyarusso> He can be reached through the IRC Council's e-mail address, which I believe you already know.
<emma> I want to speak to him here.
<tonyyarusso> I'm afraid he isn't here right now, so you'll have to use e-mail instead (it has the advantage of working across timezones)
<emma> how old are you tonyyarusso ?
<nalioth> emma: his age has nothing to do with this
<emma> Because you are the person who told me in ubuntu offtopic that Wikipedia cannot be trusted because people as stupid as Emma can edit it
<tonyyarusso> That is offtopic for this conversation.  Unless there is anything significantly different to address at this time, that is all that needs to be conveyed.
<emma> YOu are the person who has followed me all around Freenode going into channels you have nothing to do with to watch me
<emma> You have a pattern of obessive hate and trolling me 
<emma> No this is wrong
<tonyyarusso> Personal attacks are also offtopic for this conversation, channel, and community.
<emma> I have not done anything to hurt your channels
<emma> I have done nothing wrong in #ubuntu
<emma> I have done nothign wrong in #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> That is the decision of the IRC Council, not you.
<emma> I have done nothing wrong in #xubuntu nor even stepped foot in there
<nalioth> emma: did you have anything to ask about the decision he told you about?
<tonyyarusso> Do you have any _new_ information to raise?
<emma> I have done nothing wrong in any channel at all
<emma> I have done nothing to hurt anyone
<emma> I have hurt no Ubuntu users
<emma> I have broken no Ubntu channel rules
<emma> I have done nothing to deserve this treatment
<emma> This is happening because some very young Ubuntu ops have become obessesed in their desire to crush me
<emma> and I guess you probably feel very proud that you have done that?
<tonyyarusso> Yes, you have, and that is what the IRC Council has concluded after much careful deliberation.  There is full consensus on this.
<emma> I will tell you this tony. I am not crushed.
<emma> I have my dignity.
<nalioth> emma: do you have anything regarding what you were told here?
<emma> I have people who will read this log and will see what you and all the rest of you have done.
<emma> Everyone will read this log and everyone will see what a railroading process this is
<emma> With even nalioth keeping me in a pm, telling me to go to #ubuntu-ops so that I could get this treatment?
<tonyyarusso> emma: One last time: Do you have any additional questions to raise at this time?
<emma> So that he could send me in front of the self-same people I've been telling him about for weeks that have been harassing me?
<nalioth> emma: this was your official notice.  did you have anything else?
<emma> why would you do this to me nalioth?
<thoreauputic> emma: has it occurred to you that what has happened is extremely rare and happens only when there is clear evidence?
<emma> nalioth -- these are the self-same people who i have been telling you about for weeks have been playing games with me
<emma> and you send me before them so that this child can get the pleasure of telling me I am finnished?
<emma> People will read this log and people will see with their own eyes
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Emma, they're clearly in the right, judging by your previous few posts.
<thoreauputic> indeed... </irony>
<nalioth> Linux_Is_For_Gan: i do not believe you are involved in this.  may we help you with something?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> I was asking if LjL was around.
<Jucato> haven't you been told no much earlier?
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Yeah, I was wondering if he got on.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> "much earlier?"
<thoreauputic> [LjL] is away (Gone away for now.)  <-- do a /whois to see
<Jucato> when you were still Linux_OG
<tonyyarusso> Linux_Is_For_Gan: might I suggest around 16:00-02:00 UTC as a more likely time frame.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Ok.
<Linux_Is_For_Gan> Thanks.
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (r9k)
<jussi01> elkbuntu: hrm, did he do something I didnt see?
<thoreauputic> jussi01: anti semitic "jokes"
<thoreauputic> Personallyi think it warranted a ban
<jussi01> thoreauputic: yes, but he had been removed already once by tonyyarusso 
<thoreauputic> and came back defending himself
<thoreauputic> troll I'd say
<tonyyarusso> yeah, ban makes sense.  I, meanwhile, am going to bed.
<thoreauputic> in fact he came back twice, but then left
<jussi01> ok. 
<Piero_Scarufii> Hello
<Piero_Scarufii> i have a question 
<Piero_Scarufii> nalioth
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild
<Piero_Scarufii> any1
<jpatrick> hello Piero_Scarufii 
<jpatrick> what's up?
<Piero_Scarufii> i was banned in ubuntu by Seveas he never specified for how long
<Piero_Scarufii> he ruined my ubuntu experience
<Piero_Scarufii> by banning me in all his Loco channels
<Piero_Scarufii> also
<Piero_Scarufii> for something that happend in #ubuntu only
<Piero_Scarufii> and i think he isnt being fair by not telling me how long 
<Piero_Scarufii> i cant use ubuntu w/o the little voluntary support i receive from those channels
<Piero_Scarufii> my life line is cut here
<elkbuntu> there are also forums
<jpatrick> ...mailing lists
<Piero_Scarufii> why does irc exist then?
<elkbuntu> the irc channels are a privelege, not a right.
<Piero_Scarufii> injustice is allowed on this earth...this world is the 365th heaven Abraxas laughs at us.. we are the lowest of the heavens and now i realize why.. guess what you and I and the person who banned is a inhabitant of this hellhole so dont get cheeky with me
<Piero_Scarufii> warmongers are glorified and can get away with anything and yet i am at the other end fighting a useless battle for salvation ubuntu wasnt meant for this evil
<Piero_Scarufii> you are all corrupted
<Piero_Scarufii> people of debian were right
<Piero_Scarufii> i should have listened
<Piero_Scarufii> yeah ban me all you like but deep down inside your inner agrees with me
<Piero_Scarufii> i have justice on my side
<Piero_Scarufii> i fear no evil
<Piero_Scarufii> i will spread the message about this injustic this isnt the end
<Piero_Scarufii> :(
<jpatrick>  
<Piero_Scarufii> were are all the good people
<Piero_Scarufii> am i the last one
<Piero_Scarufii> where*
<Piero_Scarufii> Bill Gates and I all alone
<Piero_Scarufii> people who use windows at least sponsor the greatest philantropist of our time
<Piero_Scarufii> so i a way ubuntu is evil
<Piero_Scarufii> bu bye
<jpatrick> that was random...
<jussio1> wow, that was fun... 
<jussio1> :/
<no0tic> nice guy
<fotoflo> hey can i get unbanned on #ubuntu, i was banned like weeks ago
<fotoflo> appently Seveas set the ban, ive come on twice now and not seen him/her
<jussi01> fotoflo: Im sorry, you will have to wait for Seveas.
<fotoflo> i bet we are in way diffrent time zones
<elkbuntu> fotoflo, it's obviously possible to be on at the same time if he banned you
<fotoflo> I dont think I was on when he banned me
<fotoflo> he didnt kick me, anyway
<PriceChild> I have a lot in my backlog from emma.... *catches up*
 * jussi01 sends PriceChild coffee to get him through. you will need it :/
<jussi01> fotoflo: He was on at the same time as you. Please wait patiently for him to come. :)
<Seeker`> was there backlog anywhere else than here?
<fotoflo> err, im going home in 3 minutes, maybe next time
<PriceChild> Seeker`: oh yes, bear with me. And wow a lot of unban requests tonight.
<jpatrick> hi spb 
<spb> hi
 * Mez runs and hides from spb
<PriceChild> Hey Piero_Scarufii, lemme take a look.
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: which channel?
<Hobbsee> why does emma wish to descriminate on age?
<Seeker`> I think she means that people are being immature
<Hobbsee> even so, i'm sure she shouldn't be attempt to discriminate on it
<Hobbsee> either way, i'm glad she's gone.
 * Seeker`  -> uni
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LjL> !no logs is <reply> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<LjL> For transparency and to better follow freenode guidelines, channels ENTRYMSGs have been changed/added (where relevant) to specify that the channel is logged and the location of the official logs. Please inform us if any logged channels are lacking the message, and if you are a channel contact, consider adding it to your channel.
<beginnersmind> hi ive been banned from ubuntu-offtopic by Pici a long time ago, can i be unbanned now?
<Pici> beginnersmind: Howdy, how can we help you today?
<Pici> oh... okay.
 * Pici looks.
<Pici> beginnersmind: As this nick?
<Pici> beginnersmind: Do you remember why you were banned?
<Seeker`> LjL: Linux_OG was looking for you earlier
<beginnersmind> oh, hi. how ironic... :D
 * beginnersmind gives blank stare
<beginnersmind> so... uh... my username at that time was hk2999. it was long time ago, i put up a godwin's law-related post
<beginnersmind> and annoyed alot of people
<LjL> Seeker`: the guy i don't believe a word from?
<Seeker`> LjL: quite possibly
<beginnersmind> i was ignorant of the !coc at the time...
<Pici> beginnersmind: So you have read the Code of Conduct and the channel Guidelines now?
<beginnersmind> yes.
<Pici> beginnersmind: Can you give me a quick one line summary?
<Hobbsee> "be nice to people"
<Pici> "be conciderate" also works
<beginnersmind> ditto :)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I dont think he was asking you :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<LjL> i thought it was "don't anger the ops"
<Pici> beginnersmind: I'm going to remove this ban, but I want you to remember the guidelines.  If you think that something might be over the line, keep it to yourself, or ask an op if its an appropriate topic for the channel.
<Hobbsee> LjL: or "don't spread propaganda"?  :)
<beginnersmind> thanks Pici. i missed offtopic for a long time.
<LjL> tsss
<Hobbsee> there are many things that could be answered...
<Pici> beginnersmind: anything else?
<beginnersmind> none
<beginnersmind> im gone
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, evand said: !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<LjL> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<Hobbsee> !wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<ubotu> But wubi already means something else!
<Hobbsee> !no wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 currently in beta)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, evand said: !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it will be included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<LjL> and the difference is?
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, evand said: !wubi is wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Hobbsee> evand: diff?
<evand> sorry about the noise on that wubi change
<Hobbsee> ahh, so there was no diff
<Hobbsee> np
<Hobbsee> evand: is the wubi in beta or the hardy in beta?
<evand> Hobbsee: I don't follow.  Wubi has been included since the alpha builds, but I wanted to convey in that sentence that Wubi can already be found on the Hardy CDs, and will still be included in the final release.
<evand> As the question currently just points them at ubuntuforums and launchpad, which is great, but neither tells them how/where to get it.
<Hobbsee> evand: ahhh, your later change makes that clear.
<Hobbsee> evand: couldn't tell whether the "beta" referred to wubi, hardy, or both - statement was unclear
<Hobbsee> !no wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<evand> Yeah, I suck at making quick changes.
<evand> thanks!
<Hobbsee> y/w
<evand> oh
<evand> we don't own wubi.org
<evand> it's wubi-installer.org
<Hobbsee> !no wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<ubotu> I'll remember that Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> fixed.
<evand> thanks
<Mez> jdong, ping
<Pici> !jding
<ubotu> jdong
<Mez> lol
 * Mez is getting strange errors from prevu
<no0tic> lol
 * Hobbsee mutters something about crack, and expected results.
 * Mez pokes Hobbsee 
<Mez>     -> removing directory /var/cache/prevu/builds/10616 and its subdirectories
<Mez> cp: cannot stat `../<mhershberger@intrahealth.org>': No such file or directory
<Pici> Very weird.
<no0tic> Mez, escape < & > ?
<Mez> no0tic, I've no idea where they're coming from
 * Hobbsee boots Mez
 * Mez feels loved
 * Mez whistles and changes != to == temporarily
 * Hobbsee watches as Mez breaks the universe.
<Mez> nah, I can only break the backports pocket
<Hobbsee> ahem.  crackports.
<Pici> I'm sure jdong wont mind that.
<Mez> Pici, ;)
<Mez> Hobbsee, backports used to be, but I havent done much with them lately. Just want something available easily on my server
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> ppa?
<Mez> why when I can put it through backports
<Mez> aha
<Mez> it's that damned Original-Maintainer Field
<Mez> being tagged onto the end of the file
<jdong> Mez: oh you know that bug?
<jdong> Mez: it's filed against pbuilder
<jdong> Mez: backport pbuilder from hardy
<Mez> jdong, yeah, just came across it ;)
<jdong> Mez: pdebuild with certain flags mis-parse the dsc file
<Mez> have you already backported pbuilder? 
<Mez> jdong: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/214030 was what I was working on ;)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 214030 in gutsy-backports "Please Backport php-xdebug" [Undecided,New] 
<jdong> Mez: see bug 157867
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 157867 in pbuilder "pdebuild-internal broken when XSBC-Orig-Maintainer used because of faulty sed command" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157867
<Mez> jdong - why is the testing team setup as the bug contact for gutsy-backports?
<jdong> Mez: so more people get spammed by default for backports bugs
<jdong> Mez: and since backporters is a member we get spammed too
<Mez> hmmles...
 * Mez isnt getting spammed for it
<Mez> oh, wait, yes, I am
<Mez> just not my bug
 * Mez spams hobbsee
<ikonia> heads up on thebills in #ubuntu potential troll
<Mez> jdong, may i /msg you
<jdong> Mez: I might not respond for a bit but yeah
<jussio1> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Gary> lol
<ompaul> Gary, well you are now the channel pet methinks
<Gary> again!
<ompaul> aye
<Piero_Scarufii> How long my ban in #ubuntu?
<ompaul> Piero_Scarufii, is that your normal nick?
<ompaul> zenwhen, you got connection issues?
<zenwhen> switching themes around in my chat app
<zenwhen> sorry
<zenwhen> think I am done
<ompaul> np
<ompaul> !guidelines | Piero_Scarufii please read this stuff and then have a chat about why what you were doing might have been not in line with what went on
<ubotu> Piero_Scarufii please read this stuff and then have a chat about why what you were doing might have been not in line with what went on: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> !idle Piero_Scarufii 
<ompaul> !idle | Piero_Scarufii 
<ubotu> Piero_Scarufii: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<ompaul> so as you have not engaged with us please feel free to drop by when you wish to discuss something other than soccer
<ompaul> ;-)
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<ompaul> Seeker`, you seek it here you seek it there
 * ompaul is really evil
<ompaul> I have chosen to think this at any rate
<Seeker`> ompaul: Just checking, as he is in -uk
<ompaul> Seeker`, I know 
<ompaul> who is talking with him there
 * ompaul <---
<Seeker`> :)
<ompaul> but about something else 
<ompaul> ergo the soccer comment in the remove
<ompaul> sorry in the prep for the remove
<Myrtti> jussi01: tweet
<LjL> eaten by a grue
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> fine...
<Myrtti> LjL: I'm sorry
<Myrtti> what else can I say?
<LjL> Myrtti: in most places, +v is seen as something positive :P
<Myrtti> I don't consider it such if the topic says otherwise
<LjL> Myrtti: but then you can change the topic
<Myrtti> I sorta did
<Myrtti> then someone sorta changed it back
<Myrtti> you sorta remember?
<LjL> Myrtti: i sorta do
<Myrtti> i sorta thought you would
<LjL> Myrtti: perhaps you could stop whining and just kick me before i give you the +v
<Myrtti> I'm sorta getting bored with kickfests
<LjL> Myrtti: but seriously, i didn't even remember i still had that little script on.
<LjL> besides there are other people in the queue to be mocked too
<LjL> you can't have everything for yourself
<Myrtti> anyway, I'm sorry. This was about the first day in 5 months that I've worked for the current company that I considered resigning because I felt I had enough.
<Myrtti> I know venting my frustrations in IRC isn't exactly model behaviour, but that's the flipside of working from home with nothing else than a lonely guinea pig and the Interwebs to scream at
<Myrtti> and to
<LjL> that's why i try to avoid jobs.
<Myrtti> hah.
 * Seeker` needs to find a job :(
 * ompaul gives Seeker` the interweb
<ompaul> catalogue it in real time
<LjL> i think he meant paid
<Seeker`> LjL: yup
<ompaul> LjL, it is called google
<ompaul> hehe
<LjL> ompaul: it's also called april fools though
 * ompaul buys LjL a bottle of iced water and a bowl of ice cream
<Myrtti> hm
<Myrtti> I've apparently started to wein myself from IRC quite well
<Myrtti> adding these two channels added my anxiety again
<Myrtti> hrm
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<LjL> you tell me? i have (to have) unagi on highlight...
 * nickrud shudders
<Seeker`> Myrtti: which two channels?
<Myrtti> this and -irc
<LjL> [22:36:33] <pardy> Hi, are you a freelance?
<LjL> (not in any channels that i can see)
<ikonia> LjL: unagi is a known troll
<LjL> and you tell *me*?
<LjL> i banned him from -ot, and unbanned him too
<ikonia> ooh
<LjL> and the latter is why i have him on highlight
<ikonia> sorry, miss-read
<zenwhen> Is it possible to request a private forum with someone on the IRC council?
<LjL> zenwhen: what do you mean a private forum?
<nalioth> zenwhen: you can PM me, if you wish
<nalioth> or join the channel you'll get in a PM
<LjL> zenwhen: the irc council mailing list is private
<LjL> [00:13:53] --> dansnifpwo has joined this channel (i=tetois@gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat).
<LjL> (#ubuntu, muted)
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-irc, [NikO] said: uBOTu-fr is my bot, it was use on all #ubuntu-fr-* channels
<nalioth> that is interesting.  ubotu answers up for other bots, now . . . .
<Pici> ubotuijfewaiajewfoiwejfwaieea is test
<Pici> guess not.
<jdong> ubotu-test is test
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, jdong said: ubotu-test is test
<jdong> :)
<Pici> ubotu tends to discard non alphanumerics.
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: since when are spaces alphanumeric?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: since I wrote that sentence up there.
<tonyyarusso> Pici: ah, of course.
<Mez> LjL, is cat even a valid TLD?
<jdong> ubotu: someone set us up the bomb
<jdong> aww ,nothing interesting happens
<Mez> jdong, all your base
<Mez> jdong, get my /msg about the backports list earlier?
<jdong> is belong to us? :D
<jdong> Mez: yeah, did you get my msgs back?
<Mez> nope, probably logged at work though
<jdong> :D
<Mez> backlog didnt send anything
<LjL> Mez: i thought not
<Mez> LjL, it isnt im sure... so how is it poss to get tha ..... oh... bad Reverse DNS
<[NikO]> hi
<[NikO]> i have a request about /ubuntu/member/ and /ubuntu/bot cloack
<[NikO]> cloak
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: what sort of request?
<Pici> McPeter: How can we help you today?
<[NikO]> is it possible to have it for me ( /ubuntu/member/ ) and for uBOTu-fr ( /ubuntu/bot ) which is official bot of french channel
<McPeter> Pici, i follow [NikO] just to view his request for cloak (sorry for my english. i am french)
<Pici> [NikO]: Are you an Ubuntu Member?
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: ubuntu/member cloaks are for those recognized as members by the Community Council.  Link in a moment.
<[NikO]> Pici, i have an launchpad account
<McPeter> Pici, i leave just after :)
<Pici> McPeter: Okay
<Pici> [NikO]: Can you link to it?
<[NikO]> https://launchpad.net/~nicolas-coevoet i m also irc op on #ubuntu-fr
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: It looks like you have not gone through the new member process - take a look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember for details.
<Pici> !member 
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<tonyyarusso> Extra, extra!  Human beats bot (again)!
<[NikO]> it s sad that irc activity cannot be logged :)
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: bot cloaks are an IRC Council issue - perhaps you're lucky and LjL is still by his computer.
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: oh, it is.
<tonyyarusso> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<LjL> i am, but please, later, i'm pretty busy right now
<tonyyarusso> sure
<[NikO]> tonyyarusso, sorry but -fr channels are not listed
<tonyyarusso> [NikO]: ah, well, that could be remedied if the channel contact wished.
<[NikO]> ok
<[NikO]> i will ask him
<illovae> hello
<[NikO]> the bot need to sign the code of conduite too ? 
<[NikO]> ;o
<McPeter> bye all
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-09
<darkscript> voice test
<PriceChild> failed
<darkscript> =/
<Myrtti> epic fail
<Myrtti> multifail as we Finns say
<PriceChild> r
<Myrtti> ok, I ate my staw ... t ... star.... goddammit
<Myrtti> strawberries and cream and am off to bed
<Myrtti> nightey
<PriceChild> Myrtti: its alright for some.
 * Hobbsee eats the spam.  thanks, Mez!
<jdong> eew that stuff is all saturated fat, it'll go to your waist and coronary arteries... ;-)
<tonyyarusso> BUT, you should eat it anyway, because it's made in my state, and thus helps the local economy.
<tonyyarusso> Also, we have a museum.
<macogw> hey so there's this guy i used to date, and he came to #linuxchix (different server) yesterday and today and got himself "asked to leave" because of his attitude, abrasiveness, and sexism, and he came into #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu as htmljunkie about 20 minutes ago asking everyone to flood #linuxchix and basically torment them because he thinks they're man-hating feminists. its more like they just hate his attitude.  he just switched to osx5 (st
<jdong> breathe between your sentences macogw 
<jdong> they're gettin cut off :)
<Hobbsee> macogw:  osx5 (st
<macogw> Hobbsee: huh?
<jdong> macogw: your post was clipped at that point
<jdong> we are waiting suspensefully for the conclusion
<Hobbsee> i wish irssi had more sensible defaults, and so didn't cut off text.
<Hobbsee> konvi will just split the line, and keep sending on the next message
<macogw> oh
<macogw>  he just switched to osx5 (still in #ubuntu-offtopic) after i told the channel what was really going on, but now he's PMing me 
<macogw>                 non-stop and um just watch out for htmljunkie, osx5, or darkfate (the nick he used on #linuxchix to hide that he was the jerk from yesterday)
<macogw> i'm using irssi too...
<Hobbsee> macogw: i can tell.  sucky clients :)
<jdong> Hobbsee: pfft....
<jdong> :D
<macogw> hi elkbuntu 
<macogw> did you see last night's "excitement" in #linuxchix?
<elkbuntu> macogw, no?
<macogw> elkbuntu: my ex came really close to getting himself kb'd for trolling...and now he's ranting to freenode channels to go attack the man-hating linuxchix
<macogw> see above
<macogw> you can see him in your #linuxchix backlog as darkfate
<elkbuntu> macogw, my linuxchix backlog must be incomplete, i dont see anything bad from him in that channel...
<macogw> oh you werent in there last night
<elkbuntu> i see him arguing about asprin, but that's all
<macogw> ok there was a mess with him PMing Aishiko and lisa as part of it....called saz and Aishiko a manhater last night
<macogw> one of the others may have their client still open from then
<macogw> wait is htmljunkie in your backlog?
<macogw> he came as darkfate after they were gonna kick him as htmljunkie
<elkbuntu> oh i see it
<DJones> Hi, Can I suggest a factiod addition for ubotu for Avant Window Navigator?
<DJones> !awn is Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-ops, DJones said: !awn is Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<Hobbsee> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !awn is <reply>Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager is included in Universe for Hardy, installation instructions for Gutsy can be found here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-avant-window-navigator-awn-in-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon.html
<ubotu> I'll remember that, Hobbsee
<Pici> hm,.. I thought I added that one.
<DJones> I did a search on ubotu's web interface, couldn't see anything referencing awn or avant
<DJones> Thanks for that
<jdong> no, !awn is way too long (tm)
<HardDisk> good afternoon, I request an ubuntu cloak please.
<LjL> hello
<LjL> are you an ubuntu member?
<HardDisk> hi LjL, well I'm still not entirely sure what that means exactly.
<LjL> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<HardDisk> I am part of the ubuntu-eg team.
<HardDisk> alrighty.
<LjL> HardDisk: if you don't know what it means, then you're not one ;)
<HardDisk> fair enough :)
<HardDisk> I'll check the site out and see if I qualify.
<HardDisk> good day.
<Pici> Lots of that lately.
<vorian> Pici: about membership?
<Pici> vorian: Yeah.
<jpatrick> vorian: interesting mail you sent me
<vorian> jpatrick: yes, i know
<vorian> jpatrick: i am a tard
<vorian> I hope you deleted it
<jpatrick> vorian: +5000 from me
<vorian> thanks :)
 * PriceChild is curious
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici, Hi, my niece may be stopping in shortly to get her laptop setup to play DVD's I plan on checking in every now and then, but I need to go lay down for a bit.  I would appreciate it if you could keep an eye out for her.  Thanks
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: In which channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu
<Pici> As?
<Jack_Sparrow> No idea....
<Pici> Well, I'll try to helpful then.
<Jack_Sparrow> She is a ditz.. 
<Pici> uh oh.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks...
<Jack_Sparrow> I emailed her info on setting up medibuntu.. as she seems to have already nmessed that all up...
<Jack_Sparrow> Appreciate it.. back in a few..
<Pici> Sure
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<tonyyarusso> May I suggest a proactive campaign to urge legitimate users to register properly with nickserv if they haven't already prior to the 24th?
<Pici> tonyyarusso: How do you suggest we do that?
<Pici> besides changing the topic?
<tonyyarusso> Pici: perhaps a topic, or perhaps a once-a-day /notice.  Or just putting it in our quit messages, if any of us ever quit...  :P
<LjL> don't like notice
<tonyyarusso> 'k
<tonyyarusso> just thinking out loud really
<LjL> you'd figure the daily +rR's due to attacks would convince those who're ready to be convinced, besides :)
<tonyyarusso> You'd _think_, yes!
<LjL> well, if those don't, i doubt a notice will do much better
<tonyyarusso> true
<LjL> those at least *show* you the hassles of not being registered
<tonyyarusso> Also, any other brainstorming for any ways to make release day smoother that we haven't thought of already should probably start being tossed around shortly here.
<Pici> Perhaps a list of factoids to modify
<LjL> i'm starting to be for an #ubuntu-install for the first couple of days, for install and upgrade questions
<ubotu> In #kubuntu, Nirkus said: ubotu: thanks. there is no usb stick image then, i guess?
<Pici> handled.
<tonyyarusso> hmm, that's not a bad idea LjL 
<Mez> tonyyarusso, why prior to the 24th ?
<Mez> oh... release day :D hehe
<PriceChild> Mez: will attract nasties
<Mez> arent we going to do -release-party again ?
<LjL> think so
<LjL> but that won't stop #ubuntu from becoming unusable for a few day, as usual
<Mez> just set it +r and get Floodbot or similar to /msg users that arent ?
<LjL> hmmm
<Mez> or force unregistered to join a new channel during the release? (or even just -unregged
<LjL> not sure that'd be good
<tonyyarusso> That's a bit heavy-handed, and unfortunately, I think it would confuse too many people.
<tonyyarusso> I'd _like_ it to work, but know too much about users.  :P
<tonyyarusso> -release-party should still happen though, yes.
<LjL> !eeepc is <reply> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<Seeker`> all this planning would be easy if it wasn't for those pesky users
<PriceChild> Seeker`: I think that makes the solution obvious then.
<PriceChild> Seeker`: we go to the route of the problem and eliminate it there rather than working around
<Seeker`> +b *!*@*?
<LjL> someone's saying in #ubuntu that http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download defaults to the 64 bit version for them, any idea...? (doesn't for me)
<Seeker`> Defaults to x86 for me
<PriceChild> fine for me... tell them to make sure they've clicked the right one, or try a different mirror
<LjL> but the *checkbox* in the download page seems to default to 64bit for him
<Pici> What checkbox?
<PriceChild> LjL: well then he can check the other one?
<LjL> the ones on that page?
<Pici> I only see one for the alternate disc
<LjL> PriceChild: yes but he's just asking why on earth the site would default to 64 bit. and i agree: why on earth would it?
<LjL> Pici, under "What type of computer do you have?"
<PriceChild> file a bug? what browser?
<Pici> LjL: Those are radio buttons/selectors.
<LjL> meh
<LjL> whatever
<Pici> I'm guessing its some sort of residual form completion bug in his browser.
<sarah____> hello
<Pici> sarah____: Hello, how can we help you today?
<sarah____> hi  Pici
<sarah____> can you test me for the bug?
<LjL> vulnerable
<LjL> and has to be unbanned manually because i banned sarah_*
<Seeker`> quiet in here today
 * ompaul sneaks up behind Seeker` 
<ompaul> Seeker`  BOO!!
<Seeker`> :O
 * mneptok craps on the carpet
<DBO> ping Amaranth 
 * ompaul points
<ompaul> its a DBO 
<ompaul> hiya
<DBO> heya ompaul =)
<DBO> i was about to do my weekly whining about nvidia packages being bad =)
<ompaul> DBO, don't bother it is a well known fact
<DBO> yeah, i know
<DBO> but bothering Amaranth is something of a pass-time for me
<DBO> plus there are now people who seem to have solved it, so I am going to try a solution, brb
<nalioth> it's not a DBO
 * nalioth notes that that DBO was unidentified
<Seeker`> nalioth: That doesn't mean that it wasn't a DBO
<ompaul> well there were clues
<ompaul> but it was not an authed dbo this is true
<ubotu> MrObvious called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> WHEEEE! HAI DBO
<nalioth> howzitgoin!?
<DBO> not bad
<DBO> yourself?
 * nalioth is nalioth
<DBO> setting up LDAP proxies
<DBO> i guess so long as I am going to be on IRC, I may as well try to get my hands on that wonderful chanserv.py
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-10
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<mneptok> !staff 21:52 < fiN> DCC SEND asdadasdadasdasdasdasd
<mneptok> bah
<nalioth> klined
<mneptok> lurvely
<mneptok> thankee
<ubotu> DGFT called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> BLJUTRJCGN called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<Netham45> I think ubotu is getting packeted.
<mneptok> i think ubotu is getting deprecated.
<Netham45> I think ubotu is getting pwnt.
<jussio1> Netham45: what makes you say that?
<Netham45> jussio1, he's disconnected like 4 times right after reconnecting.
<Netham45> with the quit message, Excess Flood
<Netham45> hmm, /s/packeted/flooded.
<Netham45> might make more sense, heh.
<tonyyarusso> @btlogin
<tonyyarusso> doh
<jpatrick> Saint`Diamond [i=fyre@dfspflxa-as-1-209-208-77-3.dyn.atlantic.net] has quit ["FUCK OFF"]
<jpatrick> ....
<jpatrick> (in #ubuntu)
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild
<Piero_Scarufii> i was never told how long the ban is set for in #ubuntu
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: remember why you were banned?
<Piero_Scarufii> offtopic
<Piero_Scarufii> i was warned 2x
<Piero_Scarufii> and i was stupid enough to continue but i didnt mean to get banned
<Piero_Scarufii> i just want to be unbanned so i can use ubuntu again
<Pici> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: hey I'm back sorry.
<PriceChild> !guidelines | Piero_Scarufii 
<ubotu> Piero_Scarufii: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: please read it then tell me when done.
<Piero_Scarufii> done!
<PriceChild> That was very quick.
<Piero_Scarufii> i want my privilege back please :(
 * Hobbsee watches PriceChild hand out The Test.
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: Please don't call people noobs. Don't use the bot in #ubuntu if you don't know what you're doing, /msg ubotu instead. Use your common sense. #ubuntu is english speaking, a list of other languages channels can be provided if you ask politely.
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild?
<Piero_Scarufii> so how long is the ban for?
<Piero_Scarufii> thats all i wanted to know
<PriceChild> you've been unbanned, play nice
<Piero_Scarufii> ty :)
<Piero_Scarufii> i will part now then thanks again
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry i have one more question PriceChild
<Pici> He may not be around, is there anything I can help you with?
<Piero_Scarufii> the residual ban that i only got via the ban #ubuntu namely the ban in #ubuntu-nl hasnt been lifted yet and now that the ban i have in #ubuntu is lifted the sole cause for the residual ban in #ubuntu-nl still remains so if a ubuntu op would be so kind to ask Seveas to lift the residual ban also please
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: leave him a message in a query
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<Piero_Scarufii> Ok thanks i left him a query i hope he will be reasonable but i have my doubts well thanks again for the help
<LjL> he has his doubts, how come :)
<Pici> aschmack: Please fix your ident and realname to be more... family friendly  before joining #ubuntu. 
<aschmack> ah.
<aschmack> i was wondering why i couldnt join
<Pici> sigh
<ubotu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu (balls)
<LjL> [17:16:19] --> KiSZnonack has joined this channel (i=tetois@gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat).
<LjL> [17:17:09] --> poopshoote has joined this channel (i=beef@i.pay.for.my.dialup.with.food-stamps.org).
<LjL> setting +r after these two and the other imbeciles
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> ... ok, should have set +R too.
<Mez> its gone quiet all ov a sudden there :D
<Pici> We should do that more often :p
<Mez> how did it get made so quiet ?
<Pici> +rR
<Mez> that happens all the time though
<Mez> ubotu, set mode +m on #ubuntu :P
<LjL> in -unregged,
<LjL> [17:21:06] --> odin_anala_la has joined this channel (i=tetois@gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat).
<LjL> [17:21:10] <-- odin_anala_la has left this channel.
<LjL> [17:21:12] --> odin_anala_la has joined this channel (i=tetois@gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat).
<Mez> -ubotu- Access denied
<LjL> i can't believe this person is genuine, with all the nicks he's changing
<Mez> gay cat again ?
<LjL> i'm banning
<Mez> * odin_anala_la :There was no such nickname
<Mez> * odin_anala_la :End of WHOWAS
<Mez> .cat is a TLD o_O
<LjL> well
<LjL> he 1) joined right during an attack, just when another person (an attacker) with a very weird hostname joined
<LjL> 2) changed three nicknames in two days
<LjL> 3) is banned
<Mez> 69.42.219.138
<Mez> = the IP
<Mez> http://www.robtex.com/dns/gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.gay.cat.html
<Mez> however, tis freedns
<LjL> [17:25:10] --> anal_curtain has joined this channel (i=tetois@noo.bz). <- being abusive...
<Pici> *!?=tetois@*
<LjL> right
<Pici> bleh
<Mez> why do we need 4 bans for one person?
<LjL> because they're evading?
<Pici> staff then?
<Mez> *!?=tetois@* will get him for now
<LjL> no
<LjL> he just joined with another ident
<Mez> oh, never mind
<Mez> yeah, sorry, didnt see that
<LjL> before you removed the other bans
<Pici> seveas isnt even in here?
<Pici> or is my tab-complete broken?
<Mez> no, he's not in here
<LjL> ok we have no way to stop this idiot
<LjL> banning you-know-what
<LjL> which is a bit generic, but for now
<Pici> Netham45: Can we help you?
<Mez> where is he now ?
<Mez> !coc > Seveas
<LjL> (check bt)
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62734/
<Mez> [17:49:52] <FloodBot4> Piero_Scarufii: what the hell are you doing??
<Mez> oh, you as Floodbot4
<LjL> yes, before that, he said a lot of messages (that i couldn't see) causing the bot to reply "either say blah" a number of times
<Mez> ah, fair enough
<Seeker`> why are so many people wrong on the internet
<LjL> (#freenode) [17:57:26] <LjL> Piero_Scarufii: you won't be unbanned from #ubuntu even after fixing your router, because your attitude in this situation has been unacceptable. please type /msg ubotu etiquette, make sure you understand the whole of it, and come back tomorrow in #ubuntu-ops.
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> [17:58:07] <Piero_Scarufii> LjL unban me at once
<Seeker`> i'm just reading in #freenode 
 * Seeker` facedesks
<LjL> dfeuer: ah, it's that you're on a java client
<dfeuer> Oh, is that not cool?
<dfeuer> I would think identifying to nickserv would be enough :-/
<Mez> dfeuer, one sec
<Mez> * Bans matching dfeuer!n=DavidF2@wikimedia/Dfeuer (Java User)
<Mez> * Java?User
<Mez> it's the real name that's doing it, lemme add an exception
<LjL> [18:00:46] <Piero_Scarufii> his methods to get people to fix exploited routers is to rude for words
<LjL> [18:00:55] <Piero_Scarufii> unban me at once
<LjL> [18:00:55] [Notify] livingdaylight is online (ljlhead).
<LjL> [18:01:00] <Piero_Scarufii> LjL
<LjL> don't unban 
<Mez> dfeuer, can you try joining #ubuntu now ?
<dfeuer> Thanks, Mez.
<dfeuer> That worked.
<dfeuer> Whats it have against my real name?
<Mez> dfeuer, yeah, I added an exception for your hostmask, as you seem an actual person - just dont make me regret it
<Mez> dfeuer, it's showing your "real name" (GECOS field to be technical) as "Java User"
<Mez> which we've had some issues with
<dfeuer> I shan't.  If you want verification I'm real, just see how long I've been registered ;-)
<spb> i wrote a bot two years ago too
<Mez> dfeuer, the fact you have a wikimedia cloak ;)
<Mez> was actually the reason why I had no doubts :D
<Mez> enjoy dfeuer, sorry for the hassle.
<dfeuer> No problem.
<dfeuer> Thanks.
<Piero_Scarufii> LjL banned me after purposely exploiting my router in  #ubuntu-read-topic i saved the logs i didnt know what the heck was going on and confused and now i am banned from #ubuntu again while i was exploited
<Piero_Scarufii> and i am not tech savvy so i get banned for not being knowledgeable
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, please calm down one moment.
<Mez> just sit back, and listen to what I have to say - ok ?
<Piero_Scarufii> <LjL> Piero_Scarufii: you won't be unbanned from #ubuntu even after fixing your router, because your attitude in this situation has been unacceptable. please type /msg ubotu etiquette, make sure you understand the whole of it, and come back tomorrow in #ubuntu-ops.
<Piero_Scarufii> and then he said that in #freenode when i attempted to report him for it
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: You were banned originally from #ubuntu (along with others) because you were exploited by a malicious user.  
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, I know. but, let us talk for a moment
<Piero_Scarufii> my attitude wasnt disproportional i thought i was being hacked i didnt know he is a ubuntu staffer
<Piero_Scarufii> it was a channel filled with bots
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: Did you read the topic in that channel?
<Piero_Scarufii> ok i am listening
<Piero_Scarufii> i didnt have a chance the bots were spamming
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, the bots were giving you instructions in reply to you saying something other than what they were expecting
<Piero_Scarufii> how should i know that
<Piero_Scarufii> i am not used to dealing with bots
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, because of what they were saying, and because of what the topic of the channel says and what chanserv messages you when you join
<Piero_Scarufii> and i didnt trust the bots
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought it was a hackers channel
<Mez> * Now talking on #ubuntu-read-topic
<Mez> * Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic is:  Your router is buggy 1) Please follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit to FIX it, 2) and then type the two words « test me » in this channel,  3) If the automatic test FAILS, then type « /join #ubuntu-ops » and ask to be tested there by the operators
<Mez> * Topic for #ubuntu-read-topic set by ompaul at Tue Mar 11 22:59:58 2008
<Piero_Scarufii> its all too late now he banned me 
<Piero_Scarufii> and wont let me back in even when i fix it
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, maybe not today, but, he did say to fix yourself and come back tomorrow, and talk to us. LjL is a reasonable person, and your attitude, when he was trying to be helpful, wasn't very good. 
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought he was a hacker
<Mez> I understand that you may have been dubious regarding the channel, but, he did say, and you could have always joined here to confirm
<Piero_Scarufii> and he disconnected me on purpose in that channel
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you were asking to be unbanned.
<Piero_Scarufii> i didnt know the channels were affiliated i found out in #freenode
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, the information was available to you in the topic of the channel.
<Pici> How would you have even gotten into the channel had we not forwarded you there?
<Piero_Scarufii> anybody can make a channel with ubuntu in it
<Piero_Scarufii> on freenode
<Mez> If you didnt read that, that is our problem.
<Piero_Scarufii> the bots were spamming
<Pici> *not our problem
<Piero_Scarufii> i am just a confused user
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, however, the Ubuntu Team have the power to request the removal of any #
<Piero_Scarufii> and i get punished for it
<Mez> #ubuntu-* channel
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you were punished for your inability to listen. 
<Piero_Scarufii> i freaked
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought i was under attack
<Piero_Scarufii> so yes of course i couldnt listen i wasnt calm
<Mez> you were flooding the bots, who were giving you instructions. 
<Mez> [17:50:51] <FloodBot1> Piero_Scarufii: Either say « test me » after following the instructions, or consult the operators if unclear (did you read the instructions carefully?)
<Mez> LjL stepped in to try and help, and you wouldn't listen.
<Mez> plus, there's also the fact that you are still an exploitable user
<Piero_Scarufii> i saw a talking bot
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you will not be unbanned from #ubuntu tomorrow
<Piero_Scarufii> saying it was human
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you will not be unbanned from #ubuntu today *
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought it was some sham
<Piero_Scarufii> what does that mean Mez?
<Mez> however, if you follow the instructions to fix your exploitable router, then you MAY be allowed back in there in the future.
<Piero_Scarufii> so i will be banned for a long time because of this?
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, I don't have the power to overturn the ban. But, now you understand what happened, if you go fix your router, and come back tomorrow, apologise, and have a chat with LjL, without being rude, he should be kind enough to let you back in
<Piero_Scarufii> because you guys are incapable of creating a method of helping users without confusing them i thought ubuntu was for keeping things simple
<Piero_Scarufii> no he wont let me back in
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, everyone else has no problem with reading the instructions
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: How do you suggest we make it simpler? 
<Piero_Scarufii> and he did purposely disconnect me when i doubted him
<Piero_Scarufii> that shouldnt be allowed on freenode
<Piero_Scarufii> and he should apologize to me
<Mez> <LjL> Piero_Scarufii: you won't be unbanned from #ubuntu even after fixing your router, because your attitude in this situation has been unacceptable. please type /msg ubotu etiquette, make sure you understand the whole of it, and come back tomorrow in #ubuntu-ops.
<Piero_Scarufii> i will report it to the freenode staffers
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, feel free - the email address is staff@freenode.net
<Piero_Scarufii> i saved the logs as evidence
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, we also have logs, which *I* have already forwarded to freenode staffers
<Pici> You already have.  They understand and have sactioned the actions that we do in #ubuntu-read-topic
<Piero_Scarufii> i will go to higest freenode staff and i will do it in my own unique way he is rude and banned me and discourages me from fixing my exploit
<Piero_Scarufii> good
<Piero_Scarufii> very good
<Piero_Scarufii> he shouldnt be allowed to exploit and disconnect me
<Piero_Scarufii> not even to show me i am vulnerable
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, one moment, I'm trying to see if I can contact the person whos in charge of freenode for you
<christel> hi :)
<Piero_Scarufii> ikke sant prov igjen D:
<christel> hva skal man prove igjen? 
<Piero_Scarufii> :/ thats all the Norsk i know
<christel> well, 'not true, try again' is a good start i suspect
<Piero_Scarufii> this is a terrible mix up
<christel> was there anything i could help with? 
<Piero_Scarufii> i dunno but someone exploited my vulnerable router in #ubuntu-read-topic to show me i was vulnerable i didnt know it was a ubuntu affiliated channel
<Piero_Scarufii> its just a mix up if i fix my issue i should be let back in
<christel> generally you will find that all #ubuntu-* channels are affiliated with the ubuntu project :)
<Piero_Scarufii> i do apologize for being confused by ubuntu operators
<Piero_Scarufii> they are too good at it
<Piero_Scarufii> esp. LjL who adressed me under a bot nick
<Pici> He was in the process of maintaining the bots and it was the quickest way for him to get into the channel.
<christel> oh, they are very good at being confusing -- i have long since given up on trying to work them out, they generally mean well though :)
 * Mez -> smoke
<Piero_Scarufii> yeah but should i be discouraged to not fix my issue now because i cant get in #ubuntu in the near future
<Piero_Scarufii> can't win with hierarchies its the same allover the place the outsiders and third parties can never be right well i know i am right
<christel> i am not entirely sure what happened as i wasnt there
<Piero_Scarufii> i was disconnected by an exploit exploited by LjL a DCC exploit to show me i was vulnerable and that shouldnt be allowed on freenode not even by example
<Piero_Scarufii> he should have used words and not an exploit
<Piero_Scarufii> i saved the log
<Piero_Scarufii> as soon as i said i was going to report him i was booted out of the channel
<Piero_Scarufii> and he came with his announcement that i wouldnt get back in #ubuntu not even after i fixed the problem
<christel> i actually very much agree with that (in regards to the exploit)
<Piero_Scarufii> thank you
<christel> and i'm a bit surprised to hear that he'd use one as i am sure he is aware it's a offense which generally goes hand in hand with a network ban :o
<christel> and i certainly can understand if said action made you respond with somewhat of an attitude
<Piero_Scarufii> 00[17:51] <Piero_Scarufii> my connection is fine
<Piero_Scarufii> [17:51] <@FloodBot1> Piero_Scarufii: Either say « test me » after following the instructions, or consult the operators if unclear (did you read the instructions carefully?)
<Piero_Scarufii> [17:51] <@FloodBot4> then why will the following disconnect you?
<Piero_Scarufii> [17:51] <Piero_Scarufii> some hackers on here
<Piero_Scarufii> Session Close: Thu Apr 10 17:51:42 2008
<Piero_Scarufii> see i have proof
<Mez> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62734/
<Piero_Scarufii> that made me angry
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry Mez
<Piero_Scarufii> i am still a bit sad and angry i get treated this way
<tomaw> Piero_Scarufii: let us quickly read over that log :)
<Piero_Scarufii> sure i will post it on pastebin
<tomaw> ta, I'll quickly walk home while you do :)
<Piero_Scarufii> see
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, no, thats the log we have.
<Piero_Scarufii> he exploited me
<Pici> tomaw, christel: LjL prefixed his pasting of that pastebin link with this: 11:56:28 <LjL> yes, before that, he said a lot of messages (that i couldn't see) causing the bot to reply "either say blah" a number of times
<Piero_Scarufii> and then i get banned for an x amount of time
<Piero_Scarufii> thats not fair
<christel> backtrack please, did Piero_Scarufii get banforwarded to that channel?
<Pici> christel: Yes.
<christel> ok
<Pici> christel: We had an attack in #ubuntu and he and a number of users were forwarded there.
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought it was a hackers channel
<Piero_Scarufii> i didnt saw the forwarding
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: looking at that log it seems pretty clear that you have no idea why you ended up in said channel, and didn't really get a clear explanation when asking
<Piero_Scarufii> later i found out in #freenode
<christel> and i can understand that this will have been both confusing and frustrating, i would have felt the same
<Piero_Scarufii> it belonged to the ubuntu community
<christel> i don't think it was the ubuntu ops teams intention to annoy you though, and while i do believe they could have taken more care to try explain the situation, i also believee its one of those scenarios they walk through so many times a day that it probably is no longer 2nd nature to even think to do so
<christel> they wished to alert you to a router exploit your end after a dcc exploit attack on the main channel, you were in no way singled out, and they tried to help, educate and empower you
<Piero_Scarufii> yeah by sending me a dcc exploit
<Piero_Scarufii> thats not allowed on freenode
<Piero_Scarufii> he made a mistake and on top of it punished me
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: Unfortunately, thats the only way we know of to test if the fix has been applied.  
<tomaw> I don't see him requesting to be tested
<tomaw> Does it happen without requests too?
<Piero_Scarufii> in my case it did
<Pici> tomaw: I dont believe so, but LjL is the one to ask, he designed the bots.
<tomaw> It could be worth reviewing the code to ensure that that can't happen in future.
<Pici> Indeed.
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: i agree there, i am quite surprised and a bit shocked at that happening, and i will speak with LjL about that
<tomaw> It's one thing to have it test on request but quite another to have it happen at random
<Mez> tomaw, Floodbot4 in that log is LjL 
<Piero_Scarufii> oh wow he did it twice even
<tomaw> Mez: it's not clear from that paste which nick sent the test
<Piero_Scarufii> if he apologizes i will too but i am not the only one to blame there
<Mez> tomaw, the log is from a client, so I'd presume it was from LjL 
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: from what i can see it looks like it may have been somewhat of a misunderstanding, and i certainly dont believe you had any ill-intent at any point
<christel> however, LjL doesnt appear to be around to enlighten us :)
<Mez> christel, indeed, LjL had to leave
<Piero_Scarufii> how convenient for him
<Mez> <LjL> dfeuer: actually, i have to go, so join #ubuntu-ops and ask there
<Mez> (when dealing with another user
<Piero_Scarufii> and so i will have to remain banned from #ubuntu for a long time for a misunderstanding
<Myrtti> unfortunately we also have life outside IRC
<Myrtti> we haven't been pardoned from that burden
<Myrtti> a ha.
 * PriceChild looks in
<christel> hi priceywisey
<Myrtti> ompauls not here, bugger
<PriceChild> Hey christelleywistelleyy
<Seeker`> I think it can be very difficult to distinguish between people who dont know what is going on and people who like to pretend they dont know what is going on
<Myrtti> I don't know what you are talking about ^____^
 * PriceChild wishes he had remembered to op in the channel
<Myrtti> lol
<tonyyarusso> Seeker`: very true.
<Myrtti> hilarious
<Piero_Scarufii> so can i be unbanned from #ubuntu please
<Piero_Scarufii> the log proves my case
<Piero_Scarufii> i hope
<tonyyarusso> Piero_Scarufii: Did you fix your client yet?
<Piero_Scarufii> i dunno i am on the 8001 port but i am banned in the test channel so i cant test
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: if you've fixed things so you can't be exploited anymore, you can say testme in -read-topic, a bot will try, if it fails it will remove the ban.
<tonyyarusso> Piero_Scarufii: I can test you here, but you have to understand that doing so involves using the exploit to prove that you are no longer vulnerable.
<Piero_Scarufii> i am banned there
<Piero_Scarufii> by LJL
<Mez> PriceChild, also banned form -read-topic
<Mez> lemme fix that
<PriceChild> ah
<tonyyarusso> Piero_Scarufii: Also, please keep your statements on one line, rather than using the enter key as punctuation.
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<Piero_Scarufii> test me
<Piero_Scarufii> hmz
 * Floodbot5 is only temp on this nick so that he can unban you when he finds the password
<Piero_Scarufii> still banned there
<PriceChild> Floodbot5: why are you using that nick?
<Floodbot5> PriceChild, so I can unban Piero_Scarufii in -r-t
<Floodbot5> (as noone seems to have access
<PriceChild> Floodbot5: why don't you just ask someone who is active to do it?
<tonyyarusso> Nope.
<PriceChild> Floodbot5: I am currently +o in there..?
<Floodbot5> PriceChild, I thought only nalioth had access
<tonyyarusso> Piero_Scarufii: Looks like you are still vulnerable.  Please read the instructions again, more carefully.
<PriceChild> Mez: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-read-topic list
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: is all sorted and well for now? 
<PriceChild> Mez: all ubuntu/members have access, i don't think the floodbot passwords are public knowledge? or did you know them from working on them?
<Pici> christel: Sorry for dragging you into this, thanks for the help mediating the situation.
<christel> Pici: no worries, always happy to help where we can :)
<tonyyarusso> (Do the instructions clearly state to restart your client?  I haven't checked them out lately.)
<christel> it's simple maths really
<Piero_Scarufii> christel no i am banned in #freenode #ubuntu and the test channel i can test if i am on the right port now
<christel> happy users = happy staff = happy christel
<PriceChild> tonyyarusso: yes, in bold
<Myrtti> /me hugs christel 
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: I believe Mez is unbanning you now.
<Piero_Scarufii> LoReZ banned me in #freenode
 * christel hugs Myrtti 
<tonyyarusso> PriceChild: good, good.
 * tonyyarusso just waits then
<Pici> from #u-r-t at least.
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<PriceChild> christel: by that logic, does happy christel infer happy staff so happy users?
<christel> PriceChild: happy christel usually means frightened staff :/
<christel> i cant work that one out 
<PriceChild> "Hmm... something is wrong..."
<christel> i'll be all 'BOUNCE BOUNCE BOUNCE' and you're all like 'OK IM GOING ON HOLIDAY GOODBYE' and im sat here going 'whaa? :('
<no0tic> christel, could I bother you a second in query?
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: your #freenode ban is lifted
<Piero_Scarufii> i am not happy yet christel i have too many bans and i was going to ask for a cloak they will decline it when i have this many bans
<christel> no0tic: why but of course
<mez_> PriceChild: did you unban Piero_Scarufii from -r-t
<Piero_Scarufii> ty christel
<PriceChild> mez_: now i have.
<mez_> PriceChild: thanks, damned net died
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: np
<tonyyarusso> mez_ works for vbulletin?  Why then is it not yet open-source?
<Mez> tonyyarusso, cause i wouldnt get paid if it was
<tonyyarusso> bah, support!
<Mez> tonyyarusso, :P
<Myrtti> NOW I know WHO to attack with vbulletin problems!
<Myrtti> HÄHÄ!
<Myrtti> <evil laughter />
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you can now join #ubuntu-read-topic, where the bots will automatically test you if you say "test me" - but please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit first
<Myrtti> MWAHAHA
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<Piero_Scarufii> ty
<Mez> Myrtti, support@vbulletin.com - I'm a dev, not support staff :P
<Myrtti> Mez: wiggle alllll you want
<Pici> Mez: The evil laughter has the Ä's, right?
<Piero_Scarufii> the work around doesnt work for me :/
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: What irc client are you using?
<Piero_Scarufii> mIRCD
<Piero_Scarufii> MiRC
<Mez> just as proof it does work
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> capiCRimm has requested an exploit test
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> Piero_Scarufii has requested an exploit test
<Mez> <+FloodBot1> capicrimm has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<Pici> Piero_Scarufii: And you are connected to port 8001?
<Piero_Scarufii> is set 8001 as default yes
<Piero_Scarufii> and reconnected mirc
<Piero_Scarufii> it doesnt work for me
<Piero_Scarufii> the work around
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, /server irc.freenode.net 8001
<Mez> try that
<Mez> to reconnect to port 8001
<no0tic> Mez, afaik floodbot will test users only if they are in its list of vulnerable users
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<mez_> no0tic: yes...
<PriceChild> Mez: he should change it for all future connections, not just this one time.
<Mez> PriceChild, he says he's changed it by default.. but the click to reconnect button in mirc just uses the current settings
<Mez> PriceChild, if he hasnt changed by default, he'll just get kicked out next time someone tries it
<Piero_Scarufii> i am still banned from #ubuntu :/
<Piero_Scarufii> so it failed i think
<PriceChild> Mez: the guide tells him to "close and reopen your IRC client" in bold writing.
<Mez> PriceChild, ah.
 * Mez dissapears 
<Piero_Scarufii> bu bye
<Mez> am off home, may be able to get on later, but who knows with my home connection
<Piero_Scarufii> thanks for help Mez
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: please please please check your client settings to ensure it still says 8001.
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild the ban isnt removed from #ubuntu and i passed test i think since i didnt disconnect
<Piero_Scarufii> i did test me in ubuntu-read-topic and i am still banned
<Myrtti> that's because now we have to deal with your ban's secondary reason
<Piero_Scarufii> piero_scarufii: Try « /join #ubuntu » again (if that fails, see « /topic »). Please ensure that you keep using the correct connection settings.
<Myrtti> now the primary reason is gone
<Piero_Scarufii> something failed i think
<Piero_Scarufii> the autoremoval is broken
<PriceChild> Looks like there's another ban on you.
<Myrtti> ^
<Piero_Scarufii> :/
<Piero_Scarufii> why....
<PriceChild> I only unbanned you a few hours ago? *checks logs*
<Piero_Scarufii> then this happend: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62734/
<Piero_Scarufii> and i dont know why the ban wont be lifted even christel agreed with me
<Piero_Scarufii> not like i had bad intent
<Piero_Scarufii> there
<Mez> nah, bit far away for me to get there tonight, maybe some other time
<christel> !
<Mez> wrong window
<christel> haha
<Mez> night all
<Piero_Scarufii> night
<christel> bye byes Mez :)
<Piero_Scarufii> see PriceChild i was exploited twice i didnt know what that channel was
<Piero_Scarufii> until i went into freenode
<Piero_Scarufii> and LjL said he banned me
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu
<Piero_Scarufii> then i put the pieces together
<Piero_Scarufii> ok ty PriceChild
<Piero_Scarufii> let me test
<Piero_Scarufii> yes thank you
<christel> Piero_Scarufii: i dont actually have any say in the operation of project run channels, like #ubuntu etc unless there is a serious breach of network policy involved :)
<Piero_Scarufii> sorry for the confusion
<Piero_Scarufii> oh ok christel
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought sending exploit was just that
<Piero_Scarufii> thats why i went to #freenode
<christel> yeah, it is, thus my getting involved at all :)
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: Every so often, malicious users join #ubuntu, and do that exploit. It disconnects people who are vulnerable, and even flood others off the network if enough people are vulnerable. Ubuntu ops therefore seperate those vulnerable, and try to help you 'fix' your vulnerability.
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild i understand now i didnt know that channel was part of the ubuntu
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought it was hackers
<Piero_Scarufii> at first
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: This means that as well as being able to stop individual people from being kicked off the network, it can also minimise disruption in #ubuntu for others. We used to do the teaching and testing process manually, but have since got these bots to do it automatically.
<Piero_Scarufii> ok i understand
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: if you're ever in the same sort of situation again, I think its best not to panic.
<Piero_Scarufii> ok thank you
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: take a deep breath and look at what is happenning, what they are saying. The bots also had "ubuntu/bot" cloaks (which you can find from /whois floodbot1) which mean they are official ubuntu bots.
<Piero_Scarufii> i am a novice user i am new to this irc
<tonyyarusso> Which means you should be paying that much more attention to things like channel topics...
<PriceChild> I don't expect you to have whois'd them, but its something you know now, sometimes it does hold useful information.
<PriceChild> Yup, what is said in the topic, the first message when you join the channel, is also useful.
<Mez> did everything get resolved?
<Mez> I dont wanna have to /backlog
<Piero_Scarufii> hey :(
<Piero_Scarufii> can anyone help me please
<Piero_Scarufii> i was kicked from #ubuntu-offtopic
<Piero_Scarufii> for being offtopic
<Piero_Scarufii> nvm
 * PriceChild sighs
<Piero_Scarufii> PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hello there Piero_Scarufii, can I help?
<Piero_Scarufii> i just said: Seveas BOERUH (meaning=its a innocent term that means farmer its a chant for PSV Eindhoven football fans to cheer on the team) and i was booted
<Piero_Scarufii> from ubuntu-offtopic
<Piero_Scarufii> :(
<Piero_Scarufii> i thought offtopic was for those kind of jokes
<Daviey> Can BOERUH be considered an insult, or rude, in any way?
<Piero_Scarufii> only if you dislike football
<Piero_Scarufii> not really
<Piero_Scarufii> its never meant as an offensive term its used a chant to cheer on the team and psv is playing now
<Piero_Scarufii> so i was in a supportive mood
<Daviey> So it's the sort of language you would be happy to use around family members?
<Piero_Scarufii> yes
<Daviey> O_o
<Piero_Scarufii> my family members are proud psv fans :)
<Myrtti> for me who knows nothing about football...
<Myrtti> I don't know what BOERUH means and for that (and the capitalization of it) I'd suspect its something in a foreign language that I don't understand
<Piero_Scarufii>  http://www.effaces.com/2008/02/17/psv-eindhoven-supporters-shouting-2/ <-- see thats all it is
<Myrtti> and with liaison with the status that I have in Ubuntu IRC community (as does Seveas, and he surpasses me in many ways) the probabilities are that it would be an insult
<Piero_Scarufii> its not an insult
<Myrtti> and I might treat it as such
<Myrtti> Piero_Scarufii: but since I don't know anything about football, how could I know?
<Myrtti> that's the point
<Myrtti> yes, I could ask
<Piero_Scarufii> its not an insult its not
<Myrtti> that's why I put "I might"
<Piero_Scarufii> i guess i should ask JanC to help now
<Myrtti> Piero_Scarufii: I *now* know it's not
<Piero_Scarufii> to explain
<Piero_Scarufii> somebody familiar with football
<Myrtti> but *before* you explained it, I had no way of knowing
<Myrtti> see the difference?
<Piero_Scarufii> seveas knows its not an insult
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<Piero_Scarufii> i think he was just annoyed with me perhaps he is easily annoyed i guess
<Myrtti> that I couldn't know either
<Piero_Scarufii> i dont know him though
<Piero_Scarufii> oh noes :(
<Piero_Scarufii> my team is losing now
<Piero_Scarufii> you guys jinxed me
<Piero_Scarufii> i better part this channel now
<Piero_Scarufii> thanks anyways 
<dromer> Piero_Scarufii: you asked for me?
<Piero_Scarufii> dromer please tell them BOERUH isnt an insult
<Piero_Scarufii> yes
<Piero_Scarufii> please
<Piero_Scarufii> they dont understand lol
<dromer> eh .. depends on the context I guess ..
<dromer> brb
<Piero_Scarufii> i said : Seveas BOERUH in #ubuntu-offtopic cuz psv is playing tonight i dont know if he likes football or which team he supports it was a random thing
<Piero_Scarufii> and he booted me
<Piero_Scarufii> so now i want to explain its not offensive
<dromer> hmm, hehehe
<Piero_Scarufii> that cant possibly be interpreted as offensive
<Piero_Scarufii> but they dont know anything about football
<jussio1> Perhaps seveas is not a PSV fan...
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Piero_Scarufii> he is dutch and psv is the only team playing internationally it benefits all clubs if psv wins to keep the spots for UEFA tournemants entry for dutch teams
<Piero_Scarufii> tournaments*
<Myrtti> Piero_Scarufii: how about you discuss this with Seveas?
<Piero_Scarufii> haha
<Piero_Scarufii> no chance
<Piero_Scarufii> he doesnt like me i think
<Piero_Scarufii> i tried
<Myrtti> well I for one am not willing to step onto someones toes in a subject like this
<Piero_Scarufii> i just dont want you to think BOERUH belongs to the insult lexicon
<Piero_Scarufii> because it doesnt
<Piero_Scarufii> its harmless and innocent
<Piero_Scarufii> thats the point i am making here now
<Piero_Scarufii> not even the fact that he banned me for whatever personal vendetta
<Myrtti> I think the persons who can lift your ban have already understood that
<Myrtti> and right now what you are doing is making yourself look like an impatient person
<Piero_Scarufii> i am impatient when it comes to defending the honor of my team
<Myrtti> oh yay. a football fanatic
<Piero_Scarufii> its a dutch tradition/cultural characteristic
<Myrtti> woo.
<Piero_Scarufii> hehe
<Piero_Scarufii> fan yes
<Piero_Scarufii> w/o the atic
<Piero_Scarufii> and i did it in a offtopic channel
<Myrtti> yes, we know that too
<Piero_Scarufii> :)
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you
<Piero_Scarufii> hi Mez
<Mez> ve been causing trouble in many channels today it seems
<Piero_Scarufii> no not really
<Mez> my suggestion would be to stop, and come back another day
<Mez> as our ops cant spend all their time working with just one person
<Piero_Scarufii> the seems is what is fuzzy
<Piero_Scarufii> i was right on both accounts
<Mez> @btlogin
<Piero_Scarufii> well
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, its not a matter of what's right or wrong
<Mez> youve been causing trouble in more than one channel, and it has got to stop
<Piero_Scarufii> no i didnt cause problems
<Piero_Scarufii> Mez
<Piero_Scarufii> no this AD HONIMEM attack wont fly
<Piero_Scarufii> i was right 
<Piero_Scarufii> if certain ops wouldnt ban people blindly
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, so, ban from #ubuntu-nl, #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-read=topic
<Piero_Scarufii> i wouldnt have to be here
<Piero_Scarufii> thats not all in one day
<Myrtti> I still see a pattern
<Piero_Scarufii> and its a complicated story of how those channels are involved
<Piero_Scarufii> it all originated from ubuntu
<Daviey> yeah.. the pattern being #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-nl?
<Piero_Scarufii> yes ofcourse
<Mez> <Piero_Scaruffi> i guess the dutch never need to explain there actions sadly this is something i learned from studying the history about the things they did on their colonies they never do explain themselves and just buried the past... sorry i am getting emotional again i better leave now before i make matters worse
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Mez> attacking a nation isnt good either
<Piero_Scarufii> i was banned from a Loco channel just for being banned in the main channel without doing anything in the Loco -channel just because one admin happend to be an admin in the Loco channel also
<Myrtti> this whole discussion and participating in it makes me feel filthy
<Piero_Scarufii> Mez???
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, I may have been helpful earlier, but... I am NOT happy to spend my time working to your every beck and call.
<Mez> My suggestion (and please take it as more than a suggestion) is to leave here and come back in a week or so, and then we might be able to discuss unbanning you.
<Myrtti> Piero_Scarufii: come   back   tomorrow   or   better   yet,     next   week
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: When you've been banned. It isn't a good idea to appear in random other channels, and ping the opper who removed you, with or without random acronyms.
<Piero_Scarufii> i was frustrated with Seveas his inability to be fair
<Piero_Scarufii> yes
<Piero_Scarufii> i was emotional yes
<Mez> I don't often make statements like that, as anyone in here will attest.
<Daviey> Shouldn't Seveas be processing this?
<Piero_Scarufii> it was a emotional response yes for which i instantly apologized
<Piero_Scarufii> he isnt responsive to my queries
<Myrtti> Daviey: that's why I'm not going to touch the banlist even with a ten feet stick
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, please. Stop. Complaints can be taken to the irc council, however, you will not find an answer right here, right now.
<Piero_Scarufii> I stopped
<Piero_Scarufii> admins can get away with anything even when its not fair i suppose
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, we have policies - please take it to the IRC council - ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com would be the first Point of contact. Please, do so. Before I am forced to remove you from this channel for wasting our time and not listening.
<PriceChild> Mez: I don't think that is necessary, and wrong email address.
<Piero_Scarufii> and the other channel yeah the one with the DCC exploit i was totally in my right to come here for the blatent abuse i received while i was just confused trying to figure out what happend and i was correct the logs proved my case
<PriceChild> Piero_Scarufii: he is probably just afk, be patient and wait to discuss it with him in PM when he returns.
<Mez> /cs mute Piero_Scarufii 
<Myrtti> Piero_Scarufii: please
<Piero_Scarufii> i will leave i wont come back here ok Mez
<Piero_Scarufii> dont worry
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, you
<Mez> re welcome back, but at the moment, you dont seem to be listening
<Mez> we cannot do anything regarding this NOW. 
<Piero_Scarufii> ok
<Mez> we MAY be able to LATER
<Piero_Scarufii> fine thanks
<Piero_Scarufii> bye
<PriceChild> Mez: PM
 * Mez steps away from -ops for a few
<Myrtti> I would like to have your attention for a few seconds, while I mutely scream and yell and stomp my feet
<Myrtti> ...
<Myrtti> thank you.
<Mez> !coc
<Mez> do we have ANY working bot right now?
<PriceChild> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> !test
<Mez> !botsnack
<Mez> !wtf ?
<Myrtti> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Myrtti> you're being ignored
<Mez> mother...
<jdong> what's up with bot reliability recently? :-/
<no0tic> Mez, do you think they'll drop the bomb?
<jdong> rather, what's not up
<Mez> jdong, did you get my email yesteday
<jdong> Mez: yes, but no chance for a thoughtful response yet
<Mez> lol - basic thoughts - thumbs up or thumbs down (aka am I just going completely mad and making no sense?)
<jdong> Mez: rough thumbs-up on #1
<sarah_bear_> hey guys how do i fix it?
<Mez> not liking #2 ? :P
<jdong> Mez: a dedicated communications medium for backports is important but it will be low-traffic
<Mez> or you just think it'll be too much work
<sarah_bear_> how do i fix the xdcc exploit?
<jdong> Mez: number 2 seems a bit fecal ;-)
<Mez> jdong, indeed ;)
<jdong> Mez: as in really messy for not much return
<Mez> sarah_bear_, join #ubuntu-read-topic and read the topic
<no0tic> sarah_bear_, read the topic on #ubuntu-read-topic
<Mez> jdong, more organised though
<sarah_bear_> Mez when i type test me it logs me off
<sarah_bear_> how do i patch it?
<jdong> Mez: too organized for the level of traffic I anticipate
<jdong> Mez: the main problem before was (1) useless bugmail, -backporters shouldn't be getting them (2) more importantly, lack of people with access
<jdong> to the admin interface that is
<no0tic> sarah_bear_, change your connection port to 8001 and restart your client
<jdong> what do you gyus think of this suggestion: Stop suggesting flashing of firmware as a fix for DCC at all
<jdong> people think "exploit" and automatically jump to "patch"
<jdong> which often times is a wild goose chase in this case
<Myrtti> well
<Myrtti> the underlying problem *is* a router issue, isn't it
<Myrtti> and the 8001 is only a quick fix that still leaves the router vulnerable
<Myrtti> I do not know the details
<Myrtti> but that's the impression I've got
<Mez> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jdong> Myrtti: well the problem is almost NO router has a firmware update that affects this, though many routers of course have available firmware updates from the factory revision
<jdong> Myrtti: IMO for this case it leaves the user spending 30 minutes performing what could potentially be a risky hardware procedure, only to find out it didn't do anything
<jdong> Myrtti: while you're right the exploit is still working on 6667 after the 8001 fix, it does what we need it to do with 100% success
<sarah_bear> test me
<jdong> this should all be a non-issue per Hardy's default irc.ubuntu.com port
<sarah_bear> test me
<sarah_bear> hmm not working?
<jdong> sarah_bear: wrong room for that
<Mez> sarah_bear, wrong channel
<sarah_bear> it said to join ubuntu ops?
<sarah_bear> Mez, test me in #ubuntu doesnt work
<Mez> <FloodBot2> sarah_bear has requested an exploit test, but is not known as a victim
<sarah_bear> said to join here for help
<Mez> one sec
<sarah_bear> ok
<Mez> FloodBot3> Flagging sarah_bear as an exploit victim
<Mez> try now
<sarah_bear> ok
<sarah_bear> am i okay?
<Mez> <FloodBot1> sarah_bear has been removed from the exploit quarantine
<sarah_bear> thanks Mez :P
<Mez> * FloodBot1 removes ban on sarah_bear!*@*
<Mez> !chanserv.py
<ubotu> http://kaarsemaker.net/software/chanserv/
<PriceChild> jdong: you're probably right. I think probably its best to keep a little message somewhere saying "sometimes router manufacturers may fix things in updates, contact them to find out, and if they haven't, shout at them" at the bottom?
<JanC> weird exploit that only works on port 6667 ?
<JanC> or is it the routers that think IRC is only on that port?
<jdong> JanC: the latter. Some routers have very silly hardcoded attack signatures like that
<JanC> is it the DoS vulnerability with VxWorks-based routers that I find with Google?
<jdong> JanC: right, malformed DCC requests, both sent as DCCs and just in any plaintext stream over port 6667
<JanC> that one is more than 2 years old, responsible router manufacturers should have fixed this long time ago  :-(
<jdong> JanC: well the customer already paid for the product, why would they care at all to support it? :(
<sarah_bear> hey Mez
<sarah_bear> why cant i join #ubuntu?
<sarah_bear> says i have a connection problem
<PriceChild> sarah_bear: one moment
<sarah_bear> thanks PriceChild
<JanC> jdong: I guess that's why I'm preparing to run "third-party software" on my new router...   ;-)
<ubotu> In ubotu, avivi said: the defult is konqurer
<Mez> PriceChild, fine to unban, my code doesnt wanna work
<PriceChild> whoops, sorry you've been unbanned sarah_bear 
<PriceChild> did the unban but forgot to come back for you
<sarah_bear> thanks
<LjL> sarah_bear, not switching nicknames every time you join *does* help both us and the bots...
<ubotu> In #ubuntu+1, akleinho said: ubotu: this is the only line i get, hope it isn't too much?
<Mez> LjL, you
<Mez> 're a pain
 * Mez is bored so is rewriting floodbot
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/phMehn49.html is how far I've gotten
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-11
<nixternal_> nalioth: ping-a-ling
<nalioth> nixternal_: dong-a-long
<nixternal_> woot, you are here
<nixternal_> hey, what is the IP for nixternal?
<nixternal_> comcast is starting to piss me off switching my IP around
<nixternal_> I have my homework on the server my irssi is running at home, and I need to turn it in :)
<nixternal> thank you nalioth!
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<nalioth> klined
<jdong> could I get klined some time for fun and curiousity?
<jdong> I've always wondered what actually happens :D
<Seeker`> jdong: Imagine being banned from a channel, but with a network instead
<Seeker`> I suspect
<PriceChild> jdong: you get a little message, and can't reconnect?
<jdong> Seeker`: pfft it's no fun hearing about it...
<jdong> PriceChild: well I figure it's something like that
 * nickrud points nalioth at jdong 
<ubot3> In ubot3, ubotu said: protonchris wants you to know: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<nalioth> lovely
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<Seeker`> is Pelo no longer an op?
<tonyyarusso> not on the list
<LjL> he's not an op
<LjL> he'd rather concentrate on support
<tonyyarusso> good for him
<Seeker`> fair enough
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Seeker`> looks like it only got 1 person
<Seeker`> LjL: uppp just got muted by floodbot, cant really see why
<LjL> Seeker`: he repeated the same message ("yes") twice, that gives you three points instead of just one in the flood count
<nickrud> too many enters in a row
<Seeker`> ah, ok 
<Seeker`> fair enough
<LjL> but yes, that's probably overzealous
<LjL> i'll look at it
<Seeker`> how many "points" are you allowed?
<LjL> 4 lines before a warn, 6 before a mute
<LjL> line=point
<LjL> certain kinds of lines give you more points
<nickrud> not really, he'd had like 12 lines while all the rest of the channel had 5 0r 6
<nickrud> hyperbole , but still got his attention 
<LjL> nickrud: ok, but if you look at the timestamps, the actual "flood" really started at the "yes".
<LjL> the other lines were too far back.
<LjL> so it's simply not doing what i intended it to do
<LjL> in this case it might have done the right thing anyway, but if it's coincidence, that doesn't help
<nickrud> LjL ah, I thought it wasn't overzealous, but should have told him why
<tritium> Hobbsee: what's the background on the CC Agenda item?
<Hobbsee> tritium: paladine disagrees with emma's ban, as he disagrees with the general definition of spam, like emma does.
<Hobbsee> tritium: and they don't like the irc council decision about allowing irseek, so are appealing that to the CC too
<Amaranth> Whee
<Hobbsee> i can undersatnd them.  If you have such a strange definition of spam, and don't agree with ours, then sure, i could see how it could be an abuse of power
<Hobbsee> however, seeing as their definition of spam also allows all spam email to be classed as non-spam, i'm afraid we can't agree with their definition.
<tritium> Hobbsee: I see.  Thanks.
<Amaranth> It doesn't help that Paladine is feels like he is entitled to things because "he fights the good fight"
<Amaranth> But I'm going to get myself in trouble
<Hobbsee> i'm sure most people fight the good fight.
<Hobbsee> The crux of the problem is the different definitions of spam.
<Hobbsee> Once you actually define a correct definition of spam (or at least, what the CC regards as spam), it should all fall through pretty quickly.
<tritium> I'll try to attend to lend my support.
<Hobbsee> if it turns out that the irc council definition of spam *is* wrong, then i expect they'll throw out the council and start again.
<tritium> I'd not expect that to happen.
<nickrud> I see no date, is that correct or is it scheduled and the page not updated?
<Hobbsee> that's correct.
<Hobbsee> they're planning one at some point
<DBO> ping elkbuntu 
<elkbuntu> DBO, pong?
<Amaranth> DBO: bug fixed
<DBO> how active are you in Ubuntu these days?
<DBO> Amaranth, fantastic!
<DBO> Amaranth, you can help too =)
<Amaranth> well, the dh_strip stuff anyway
<elkbuntu> DBO, not terribly. why?
<DBO> you still doing the loco stuff?
<Amaranth> apparently they may be some other problem that is still breaking the shadows
<DBO> eep
<elkbuntu> DBO, on what level do you mean?
<DBO> well I was thinking to myself today, what a fine laptop I have.  It occurs to me the lot of us, not just me, owe System76 a thank you of sorts.  Not to mention that encouraging new users to get a 76 can't hurt the cause
<DBO> I was hoping with the help of my friends here, and the guys on the forum, as well as anyone who can post to planet.gnome or planet.ubuntu
<Amaranth> I'd rather tell them to get a Dell
<DBO> we could put on some kind of System76 appreciation day
<DBO> Dell doesn't directly get down and dirty like the 76 guys do though...
<Amaranth> Strategically it would be better if they got a Dell
<Seeker`> DBO: How much are System76 paying you?
<Amaranth> Even though System76 _is_ fucking awesome
<DBO> Seeker`, with love =)
<Amaranth> That was worth swearing, trust me :P
<DBO> they are!
<DBO> so anyhow, thats my idea...
<DBO> I wan't to try to make it happen somehow
<tonyyarusso> DBO: My sister needs a laptop for college, and I'm strongly considering recommending a system76 for her.  It's either that, a Dell with Ubuntu, or a Lenovo with SuSE (to be converted to Ubuntu)
<DBO> tonyyarusso, the 76 has been wonderful so far
<Amaranth> The System76 guys seem to bend over backwards to help too
<tonyyarusso> DBO: If you can get them to rectify doctormo's issue by the end of next week, I may be able to be talked into Planetifying something ;)
<DBO> they also do crazy things like overnight posters and stickers to loco parties
<tonyyarusso> yes, I need to put in my poster order this weekend
<tritium> DBO: which model did you get?
<DBO> tonyyarusso, fair enough.  I will come back when I have had a chance to talk to more people.  But I am hoping to get something organized for middle of May
<DBO> tritium, a Gazelle Performance
<tritium> Gazelle, or Serval?
<DBO> Gazelle
<tritium> Just checking, since their website now calls it the Gazelle "Value"
<DBO> the Performance is the version of the Gazelle with a nvidia card
<tritium> Ah.
<tritium> I wish they'd refresh their offerings.
<tonyyarusso> me too, although I'm sure rechecking all of the hardware is a pain.
<tonyyarusso> Maybe they'll have some new hardware to match the new software version.
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: bot is that? . I can't find a Renfield and send us the civilization. " "Okay " - The ord ers had to open my cd key was used too many assumprtions about HTML to parse excel csv's
<elkbuntu> o.O
<elkbuntu> ok, does *anyone* understand that?
<Hobbsee> no
<nickrud> what, you expect to understand everything ;)
<elkbuntu> no, but i expect people trying to get help to.
<nickrud> at least it was in /msg . And only a one time thing. Chalk it up to drugs, alcohol or experimentation
<nalioth> thunc is an automaton 
<nalioth> it is designed to troll channels
<nalioth> if it's not an automaton, it has scripts in it that make it appear as such
<nalioth> but 'troll' is a good description
<nickrud> hm. thunc was in the ubuntu channel but didn't seem odd, maybe it fastened onto ubotu by luck
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: is when i login. Cause there are thousands of dairies in the Xorg dri module in here the man said, and see an explaination of error code describing the problem helps when asking people to actually talk about shit
<nalioth> <sigh>
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: bot is confused. bot from hell
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: ubotu is a question.  but no, of course, sorry.
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: bot is confused.  "Annette! " he calls out, responding to his predicament.
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said: ubotu: bot is busted. I'm Jewish
<jussio1> oh, please... :/
<tonyyarusso> If Seveas were online, ubotu does actually have an ignore list.
<ubotu> In ubotu, thunc said:  "When is my sound is automatically muted
<jussio1> tonyyarusso: really?
<Hobbsee> yeha, it does
<tonyyarusso> jussio1: yup indeedy
<jussio1> seveas is online, just not here :/ (dont no if active though)
<tonyyarusso> prolly not, but it might be worth a msg?
<jussio1> actually, he was active 6 mins ago in offtopic... so eah
<tonyyarusso> good point
<tonyyarusso> Should be taken care of.  Going to bed now.
<jussio1> :)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu (pyguyy)
<Madpilot> why on earth isn't flannel an op yet?
 * jussi01 hates it when he gets his syntax wrong :/
<ubotu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> unop called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood)
<ubotu> _Andrew called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<nalioth> klined
<Jucato> whew
<jussi01> :)
<Mez> hehe, and good old floodbot sorted it out anyways
<Amaranth> FloodBot takes care of everything
<jussi01> wow, that was sme show :/
<Amaranth> Bot put us out of work :P
<Amaranth> All we have to do is pass things on to freenode staff and ban the occasional moron :)
<nalioth> somebody went for the trifecta
<Amaranth> ?
<Mez> and Amaranth with naloth here, we dont even need to pass it on
<nalioth>  #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu 
<Mez> ah
<Mez> hehe
<Amaranth> ah
<Mez> didnt notice the others
<hischild> sorry to bug you all, but can someone come over to #ubuntu?
<jpatrick> hischild: what's up?
<jpatrick> oh, I see
<hischild> 1 idiot giving useless advice and the other being annoying.
<jpatrick> looks like nal's on the case :)
<hischild> i have no idea who has ops there so i just came to bug you =)
<hischild> thanks
<jpatrick> hischild: see: /msg ChanServ access #ubuntu list
<jpatrick> but, here is a good place too
<hischild> those with access 10 are ops?
<jpatrick> yes
<jpatrick> 10 and above
<hischild> ok tnx
<ubotu> Chousuke called the ops in #ubuntu (pat5star)
<Amaranth> Known person?
<Amaranth> Oh, I see.
<Madpilot> general stupidity, esp with bash commands
<elkbuntu> nick does ring a bell...
<elkbuntu> @btlogin
<elkbuntu> and for a reason, he was around about a fortnight ago for trying to debate who started ubuntu
<jpatrick>  /whois sabdfl
<elkbuntu> heh
<stdin> Karl is apparently /msg'ing random stuff
<stdin> *Kral
<jpatrick> well, staff can be /msg'ed at any time
<jpatrick> and he quit
<jpatrick>  /whois pat5star
<jpatrick> "channels : #troll ##linux"
<Jucato> Born to Troll...
<jpatrick> popey: incidently does "Patrick Wallwork" ring a bell?
<Jucato> (no.. but "Patrick Davies" does... :P)
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (Drum)
<Amaranth> Sweet FloodBot autobans people who notice the channel?
<Madpilot> apparently
<stdin> <FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from Drum, banned
<Madpilot> which country is .lv?
<jpatrick> lativa?
<stdin> GeoIP Country Edition: LV, Latvia
<jpatrick> almost got it :)
<Madpilot> jpatrick, close but for actual spelling ;)
<Madpilot> 0230 here, I'm going to leave the trolls and spammers to the rest of you. night
<Mez> <+stdin> <FloodBot1> WARNING: Channel CTCP/NOTICE from Drum, banned <-- shouldnt it kick aswell as ban?
<nalioth> the ban quiets
<stdin> Mez: floodbots aren't infallible
<ubotu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu (dud3)
<nalioth> klined
<Mez> stdin, I know, but they have the ability to kick
<Mez> I was asking cause it would take me about 20 seconds to add it to the code (and 5 minutes to reboot the bot and propagate it's code)
<stdin> Mez: it's possible that it was a mistake so they shouldn't be kicked, but it's not normally the case I know
<Mez> stdin, they should be banned but not kicked ? *shrugs*
<jpatrick>  /remove sounds better
<stdin> well ban stops them from sending any more messages, so that leaves it up to an op to decide as the danger is passed
<stdin> Mez: I do think that people who do the dcc exploit should be auto kb'd though
<Mez> definately, they're currently only banned right?
<Amaranth> They are autokilled by nalioth
<stdin> FB's currently ban yes, but not /remove
<stdin> Amaranth: not always
<stdin> I'm not sure if it's even enabled now
<Amaranth> stdin: Wanna test? :)
<nalioth> Amaranth: not any more
<stdin> no thanks ;)
<Mez> nalioth, would you be happy for them to be auto-kicked?
<nalioth> Mez: who?
<Mez> exploiters
<nalioth> you mean the DCC gang?
<Mez> yeah
<nalioth> how accurate will your regex be?
<Mez> nalioth, well, you know when it gets a mask to ban for those using the exploit?
<Mez> it'll be the nick used on that line, and they'll just be /removed
<stdin> in other words, they are already auto-banned by the bots, but would it be ok to follow that with a /remove
<nalioth> ah
<nalioth> what does it matter, if they can't send to the channel?
<Mez> more chance of them causing more mayhem through snarfling the nicklist ?
<Mez> http://rafb.net/p/sqGtel45.html <-- proposed
<nalioth> Mez: if they're in the channel for half a second, they've got the nick list
<jussi01> someone tell me where to change the language on gnome? Im on a finnish system and cant remember where it is...
<jussi01> whoops, wrong chan... sorry
<Mez> nalioth, depends on the client, whether it's an automated attack or not, etc etc.
<nalioth> Mez: assume they get it
<popey> 10:25:58 <+jpatrick> popey: incidently does "Patrick Wallwork" ring a bell?
<popey> no, should it?
<Mez> nalioth, never assume. plus removing is sensible on a ban IMO
<jpatrick> fun
<nalioth> Mez: when tactics are in question, always assume
<nalioth> that way, you take all possible vectors into consideration
<Mez> nalioth, which server went down there out of curiosity, there were 3 users from my office on 3 different servers and they all got different netsplit messages (though I know it does "Myserver/ irc.freenode.net")
<jpatrick> "Netsplit niven.freenode.net <-> irc.freenode.net"
<Mez> jpatrick, make that 4 then
<Mez> I assume it was some anonymous hub somewhere
<spb> it looked from here like a hiccup between two hubs
<Mez> spb: strange thing is - apparently efnet had a split at nearly the same time
<jpatrick> and blitzed.org
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> so thats what rm -rf /interweb/irc/links/*
<Mez> does
<elkbuntu> most major irc networks share datacentres
<Mez> yeah, 
 * Mez guesses it was layer3
<Mez> or above.net
<Mez> actually, above.net has been having MASSIVE problems of late
<jpatrick> tonyyarusso: Klassniy has spammed #kde, #kubuntu, and #ubuntu
<jpatrick> tomaw: *
<tomaw> nod, just looking into it now
<jpatrick> I /remove'd it from those channels after spamage
<tomaw> aye
<jpatrick> wb Mez 
<jussi01> afternoon Pricey 
<Pricey> allo :)
<jpatrick> tomaw: did you kill it in the end? /me has too remember to remove bans later
<tomaw> jpatrick: I haven't.  He seems to be sitting fairly idle now.
<jpatrick> ok
<ubotu> jpatrick called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (padonaklox)
<jpatrick> tomaw: there he is
<tomaw> he's gone
<hischild> can anyone put a hold on the useless package discussion on #ubuntu?
<Pici> hischild: I'll intervene.
<hischild> ty Pici 
<Pici> hischild: thanks for the heads up.
<hischild> Pici, that's what i'm here for. Thanks for the quick action
<Piero_Scarufii> Hi, anyone here
<PriceChild> Hey Piero_Scarufii, what's up?
<Piero_Scarufii> i just wanted to apologize for the workload i caused yesterday 
<Piero_Scarufii> because today i am fine
<Piero_Scarufii> :)
<PriceChild> No need to apologise Piero_Scarufii :)
<Piero_Scarufii> so Mez you have my permission to interview christel for amarok radio
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, I need your permission ?
<Piero_Scarufii> hehe it was a joke
<Mez> and it's Radio Amarok
<Piero_Scarufii> i wanted to get your attention to apologize to you esp. since i upset you yesterday
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, if it was a joke - went way over my head
<Piero_Scarufii> i felt sorry for what i did yesterday
<Piero_Scarufii> thats all just wanted to say i am sorry for causing so much work
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, it wasn't really upset. It was more the fact that I'd spent a long time working on helping you, and then left, and came back an hour or so later, and there were even more issues.
<Mez> Piero_Scarufii, but, thankyou, apology accepted (even though an apology wasn't neccesarily needed)
<Piero_Scarufii> Ok Mez i was too impatient to notice
<Piero_Scarufii> for me it was
<Piero_Scarufii> necessary thanks for accepting
<Piero_Scarufii> so i go now bu bye :)
<Pici> How odd.
<Mez> nice though.
<LjL> i'm unbanning.
<LjL> &wgius piero_scarufii
 * Mez has removed from -ot (Seveas placed the ban and isnt going to be here to deal with it anyway)
<LjL> -ot?
<Mez> -offtopic
<Pricey> There was a ban in -offtopic too? When did that happen?!
<Pici> Was he in there?
<Mez> Pricey, last night, when he insulted Sev out of the blue
<Pricey> that football chant thing?
<Mez> Pricey, yeah. Sev banned him for that
<Pricey> right
<LjL> well i see my own ban isn't there, so i guess i'm not removing it
<Mez> Seveas is refusing to come back to -ops for a while. so we have to deal with it anyways
<Pricey> LjL, I think I removed that one yesterday.
<Mez> Pricey, you in your staff role today ?
<Pricey> Mez, whatcha need?
<Mez> Pricey, daju has been waiting for a cloak in #freenode for ages now ;)
<Pricey> Mez, I'll see if he still needs help... knew there was a couple of important channels I forgot to join. Seems like there's a staffer on stats p/voiced in there though.
<Mez> Pricey, who's been idling for ages
<LjL> staff that's active is unvoiced, you get voiced when you're away, it appears :)
<Mez> * [dmwaters] idle 00:50:54, signon: Fri Apr 11 13:34:57
<Pricey> although on stats p, hilights always help a lot as we don't follow #freenode religiously
<Mez> his name was said a few times ;)
<Pricey> okies
<LjL> [15:45:40] <sudobash> hey umm.... I have a few questions I would like to Ubuntu... Could you possibly talk to the other admins again.... or remove the ban from #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> [15:46:00] <sudobash> to ask in #ubuntu *
<LjL> i can't see a ban here, myself... can you check
<LjL> ... oh.
<LjL> sudobash: here you go. i couldn't find your ban.
<sudobash> thank you...
<LjL> sudobash, feel free to make your case, i'm listening, and i think so are others
<sudobash> I was curious if the ops have decided on a permanent ban or if it not could it be lifted for technical questions pertaining to Ubuntu?
<LjL> there is no decision on a permanent ban that i'm aware of
<sudobash> I know I was a troll for a day or so but I was having a bad week but that is all over and done for....
<sudobash> and if you would lift my ban I can contribute in any way possible
<LjL> sudobash: so now you're familiar with the guidelines and CoC, as well as the other subtleties you should keep in mind when being in Ubuntu channels, and are prepared to go according to them?
<sudobash> yes
<LjL> does anyway see a problem with lifting sudobash's ban?
<LjL> anyone
<Pricey> nope, its been a while
<Pici> sudobash: I'd like to just interject that giving bad advice is also frowned upon.  
<Pricey> looking at the bantracker, i 'think' he may be on the autoremove..
<sudobash> i will go no advice unless i am completely aware of it's intention... but which bad advice are you speaking of?
<sudobash> give*
<LjL> Pricey: he was.
<Pici> sudobash: I can't recall off the top of my head. 
<LjL> sudobash, you should be able to rejoin #ubuntu. bad advice is thing unsupported by #ubuntu, for instance recommending enabling root, or using automatix, or generally doing things in ways unsupported by the official documentation, and us.
<spb> that's quite some definition of 'bad' you have there
<LjL> mneptok can probably confirm that definition
<hischild> since i'm not sure, i'd like to know if it's ok if i idle in here since i seem to call some of you quite often. If the answer is no, naturally i'll stay at #ubuntu and only join when needed. 
<Myrtti> See topic
<LjL> hischild, currently the policy is that only operators should idle in here, while others should only join when there is a necessity.
<hischild> right
<LjL> hischild: i think i don't see a problem with you idling here though, at the moment
<sudobash> I'm out then.... Thank You Operators...
<hischild> well if you want me out feel free to kick me out (don't think i got auto-rejoin on) or just tell me. 
<hischild> otherwise i'd thank you for letting me stay =)
 * Hobbsee doesn't see why, as the logs are close enough to real time anyway...
<ubotu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (guest2008)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<LjL> [23:49:20] <Charitwo> unban me, floodbot is retarded
<LjL> [23:49:44] <LjL> hm?
<LjL> [23:49:47] <LjL> doesn't want to test you?
<LjL> [23:50:06] <Charitwo> what?
<LjL> [23:50:30] <LjL> ?
<LjL> [23:50:45] <Charitwo> unban me from #ubuntu , floodbot is retarded
<LjL> [23:50:57] <LjL> sure, i'll unban you after you test your connection
<ikonia> always with an attitude
<Seeker`> fun
<Seeker`> ikonia: Dont you know, the more obnoxious you are, the quicker you get unbanned
<LjL> [23:51:09] <Charitwo> i dont have those means sorry
<LjL> [23:51:17] <LjL> what means?
<LjL> [23:51:27] <Charitwo> i have absolutely no control over the router
<LjL> [23:51:45] <LjL> follow the instructions, there is an alternative workaround if you can do nothing about the router. it works.
<LjL> [23:51:52] <LjL> if it doesn't work, then ask in #ubuntu-ops
<ikonia> this is leading somewhere
<ikonia> I feel a punchline
<Seveas> ...and they lived happily ever after
<hischild> even i managed to fix it. And that says something as my router is pretty retarded.
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-12
<Daviey> If users know they are vulnerable, and don't care - that is _their_ choice to live with it - surely?
<mneptok> Daviey: if you have a channel of 1000 new users, and 750 of them disconnect when an exploit is triggered, it makes your channel a target for idiots.
<mneptok> Daviey: certainly users are welcome to not fix the vulnerability. they may also expect not to use official channels until they do.
<Daviey> I disagree with that.  Should we also pentest?
<Daviey> raising the issue, and recommending a fix is one thing
<LjL> perhaps we should also not ban channel disruptors
<LjL> if people can't use /ignore, that is _their_ choice to live with it, surely?
<Daviey> oh come on.. that is just being silly
<LjL> i agree.
<PriceChild> Daviey: pm?
<Daviey> shoot
<Mez> !staff | #ubuntu-lb has autoop for all joinees
<ubotu> #ubuntu-lb has autoop for all joinees: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel or Gary,  I could use a bit of your time :)
<vorian> Mez: thanks, i'm already there
<LjL> interesting channel setup
<PriceChild> Mez: i think group contacts need to request changes like that.
<Mez> PriceChild, It may be so - I was just making staff aware, as it's not really secure
<Seeker`> PriceChild: Are you not a group contact?
 * Mez wonders why PriceChild isnt on !staff
<vorian> PriceChild: i agree
<LjL> well, so here's a request: please change AUTOOP to level 10, and add *!*@ubuntu/member/* as op
<LjL> (level 10)
<PriceChild> LjL: autoop to off even?
<LjL> err yeah.
<LjL> i meant, autoop off, and *!*@ubuntu/member/* level 10
<LjL> and CMDOP at 10, but it is already
<vorian> so, autoop off, and *!*@ubuntu/member/* level 10?
<Seeker`> Mez: How did you discover that?
<LjL> yeppers
<Mez> Seeker`, noticed it in another channel
<Mez> cant find which one now
<PriceChild> Mez: I don't think I'm much use being on that factoid, and watch this channel anyway.
<Mez> PriceChild, dont put yourself down *hugs the staffer*
<LjL> a memoserv has been sent to the channel contact
<Pici> A whole memoserv?
<LjL> Pici: gzipped
<Daviey> #ubuntu - /lastlog Gnine  <-- looks like a problem
<Seeker`> Daviey: He doesn't look particularly nice
<Daviey> exactly.. keeps factoiding spam / and unpleasant attitude
<Mez> <Gnine> Daviey unless you're an op .. keeps your wits about you
<jdong> what happened btw to op powers in #ubuntu-motu?
<Mez> that to me is a threat
<Daviey> Mez: yup
<Mez> which IIRC - is an autoban
<PriceChild> Someone want to open a PM with him?
<Mez> PriceChild, you just volunteered yourself :P
<PriceChild> Mez: 'that to me is a threat' - what line?
<LjL> i just sent him here.
<Pici> Hrm. Gnine isn't usually a disruptive user.
<Mez> <Mez> <Gnine> Daviey unless you're an op .. keeps your wits about you <-- that line
<PriceChild> :/
<LjL> hello Gnine
<LjL> look i haven't been watching very attentively, but i've seen a line that worried me
<LjL> <Gnine> Daviey unless you're an op .. keeps your wits about you
<christel> Mez: hi sugar-button, what can i do you for?
<Gnine> so using ubotu is too impersonal as a means of information delivery?
<LjL> is there a difference in the way you treat an op and the way you'd treat someone else?
<LjL> nope
<Mez> christel, ah, you missed it, it's been sorted thankies *hugs*
<Gnine> he antagonized me .. so my take was exactly proportional
<LjL> well, #ubuntu is not really the place for antagonism
<LjL> anyway he had asked
<Gnine> precisely
<Mez> <Daviey> Gnine: Any reason you keep asking ubotu for factoids?
<Mez> <Gnine> if the shoe fits .. you have wear it too Daviey
<Mez> <Daviey> Gnine: keep going, and you won't be in here much longer :( .. you can pm ubotu
<LjL> yes, thanks
<Mez> i beleive is what you see as antagonism?
<LjL> i don't quite understand the fitting shoe sentence to be honest
<PriceChild> Mez: PM?
<Gnine> he initiated the argument
<LjL> right
<Mez> PriceChild, no need to ask
<Daviey> Gnine: i was merely asking why you were asking ubotu for so many factoids.. including !botsnack - and suggested you could pm
<LjL> right
<LjL> Gnine: so if you were actually using the factoids to inform users of things
<LjL> you could have just said that?
<Gnine> alot of the questions people have can be answered with a factoid . i dont see the issue for using the system to provide information pertinent to x or y
<LjL> Gnine: no, absolutely
<LjL> but i think Daviey was under the impression you were calling factoids for yourself, or randomly, or something
<LjL> that wasn't the case - wonderful
<LjL> but you could just have told him
<Daviey> Gnine: apologies if that is the case. but some of the triggers looked like personal requests as i couldn't see how they fitted into requests.
<Mez> Gnine, make it obvious, use !factoid | person - makes it more understandable in our logs
<elkbuntu> (and they're more likely to see it too)
<christel> Mez: ok! thankies <3
<Pici> Not just our logs, but you know how fast the chat moves, its akin to putting someones name in front when you talk to them.
 * Mez feels wubbed
<Mez> Pici, too fast for me to finish typing
<LjL> Gnine: anyway, it's mostly the "unless you're an op" line i'm not comfortable with
<Mez> you put it more succinctly anyways
<LjL> ops can make mistake, other people can make mistake
<Pici> Mez: Thanks ;)
<LjL> ops can be right, other people can be right
<LjL> i see no difference that justifies someone saying or not saying something only based on whether they're an op
<Gnine> "ops are always right"
<LjL> no, ops' requests have to be followed in #ubuntu (then you can discuss the validity of them privately, or here)
<Mez> Gnine, so is the customer... apparently... doesnt mean a thing-  in #ubutu - everyone is equal
<LjL> but really the same goes with other people's requests
<LjL> #ubuntu is not the place for antagonism
<LjL> so even if you feel "the other person started it"
<Gnine> i did not initiate it
<LjL> (bad flamewars always end up like this...)
<LjL> well, then put up if you don't really care, or PM the person, or if you think it's worth it, complain here
<LjL> don't respond with more antagonism
<Seeker`> Gnine: if you feel that someone is trying to start an argument with you, you should try to ignore it, or report it here
<Daviey> Gnine: I wasn't trying to start an argument.. i was trying to suggest you us ubotu in pm for personal requests (which it seemed like you were doing).
<Gnine> he felf uncomfortable with my procedure..  he had a problem with me.. not the other way around
<Daviey> use8
 * Daviey sighs
<Gnine> thats not exclusive, Daviey 
<Gnine> if queries to bot in public channels is forbidden then am wrong.. if not ..  it's a matter of personal opinion wether or not you get annoyed by ubotu 
 * Gnine hugglez ubotu
<mneptok> Gnine: "do not escalate disagreements or misunderstandings on public channels." i think that's what people are trying to tell you.
<Seeker`> Gnine: I think that the problem is that there is enough traffic in #ubuntu as it is, so it would be helpful to keep personal requests out of the channel and in PM, which is what Daviey was trying to get at
<Pici> mneptok: Very well put.
<LjL> Gnine, the bot is fine to use in public
<LjL> as long as you're using it to help other people
<mneptok> Gnine: no one really cares "who started it." except maybe Miss Pringlehoffer, our pre-school teacher.
<LjL> and if that's what you were doing, that's not an issue at all
<Gnine> the disagreement was my usage of ubotu.. so where are we getting at
<LjL> the issue was your reaction to Daviey's message
<Daviey> Gnine: As i said, it seemed to me you were asking ubotu for personal requests.. I'm sorry my statement was missunderstood.  You aren't banned any more.
<Gnine> my issue is his reaction to mine.. so?  why am i being targeted
<mneptok> Gnine: "do not escalate disagreements or misunderstandings on public channels." you did.
<LjL> Gnine, you aren't being targeted.
<Gnine> furthermore.. none of my queries were unfounded.. i do read whats going on 
<LjL> Gnine: then Daviey was wrong, and he just said he's sorry.
<LjL> but hey, he got it wrong... he asked you why you were using the bot like that
<LjL> he didn't say like "what the hell are you doing, stop that crap now"
<LjL> he asked
<Gnine> i really never had need to be in #ubuntu.. i learned linux is not windows since day one .. i just try to help guide folks to info.. troubleshooting user is not my thing 
<elkbuntu> Gnine, please dont argue for the sake of arguing
<Gnine> roger that 
<LjL> Gnine, that's fine, i'm NOT telling you that you shouldn't help the way you're helping
<Mez> oh... oh...
<Mez> next year can ubuntu IRC team play an april fools joke
<Mez> and push out an xchat that replaces "the" with "te h" in all outgoing messages?
<LjL> i'm merely telling you that i don't like a statement such as "shut up unless you're an op"
<Pici> No. Jokes are forbidden in #ubuntu.
<Mez> just for a day ?
<elkbuntu> Mez, "We're moving the official channels to efnet"?
<Mez> elkbuntu, I heard OFTC
<elkbuntu> Mez, people might actually believe that, though
<Seeker`> I heard rizon.net
<Mez> elkbuntu, then s/efnet/DALnet/
<elkbuntu> Mez, heh
 * Mez sniggers
<mneptok> EF is a PITA because of users. the staff is mostly clueful and can run a network. DAL, OTOH ...
<Mez> I still prefer pushing out a new client for a single day
<Mez> mneptok, but DALnet is soooo fun
<Mez> was my first ever IRC network
<Mez> when I used to use internet cafes
<Mez> and the only one I knew at the time had mIRC installed
<mneptok> my first IRC network was IRC
<mneptok> that's all there was. :)
<Gnine> actually.. i just remembered why i said "keeps your wits about you" (not shut up , as you state) .. he ordered me to get out of the room.. 
<Daviey> i did not.
<mneptok> Gnine: "do not escalate disagreements or misunderstandings on public channels." is that an understandable request?
<Daviey> Gnine: My statement "<Daviey> Gnine: keep going, and you won't be in here much longer :( .. you can pm ubotu" was _not_ intended as a threat.  badly worded i agree, and i'm sorry you understod it as such.  But i didn't ask you to leave
<Gnine> that sounded like a threat too.. no matter.. its all good
<Daviey> \o/
<PriceChild> Right, shall we all move on? :)
<mneptok> ohpleasegodyes
<Mez> Privacy Note: Your IP address is never displayed publicly. <-- does that mean "we log your IP" ?
<Pici> Mez: Huh? Where?
<elkbuntu> Mez, pretty much
<Mez> Pici, bash.org
<Pici> Mez: Probably.  
<mneptok> Mez: pretty much every website logs your IP
<elkbuntu> Mez, every server on the intarwebs is permitted by laws of just about every jurisdiction to log the ips that have touched it
<mneptok> Apache Is Like That(r)
<Mez> mneptok, we specifially log your IP then
<Mez> elkbuntu, I just think its a weird way of putting it
 * Mez calls mneptok a pedant
<elkbuntu> Mez, they're supposed to lie instead?
<Gnine> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnine> i used to like that one.. 
<Pici> Gnine: Anything further you need from us?
<Gnine> no.. i was summoned here actually
<Mez> elkbuntu, clarify the message or remove it *shrugs* 
<Mez> maybe its just me and having to deal with lots of ambiguos phrases at wor
<Pici> Gnine: I understand you were asked here, but it appears that the issue was settled.  
<elkbuntu> Mez, i dont think it warrants removal
<Gnine> i see .. good.. sayonara then
<Mez> then clarification
 * mneptok tootles off for home and a weekend with a RH employee friend
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<mneptok> ?
<mneptok> it's fun, we have similar roles for our respective companies.
<Hobbsee> i don't want to know what you will get up to...
<ubotu> Scunizi called the ops in #ubuntu (barikulkol_pogi_)
<ompaul> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<nickrud> you talking about mneptok ompaul ?
<ompaul> nickrud, na  
<ompaul> I just joined
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<Amaranth> where?
<ompaul> Amaranth, ?
<Amaranth> floodbot
<ompaul> #ubuntu
<ompaul> join the other channel to see where
<ompaul> and what
<ompaul> prepare for spammage cos that bot reports everything it sees
<ompaul> and that can be useful
<Amaranth> the bot seems to have gotten confused
<stdin> it probably lagged, it reported not being able to ping chanserv just before it thought there was a clone flood
<ompaul> redbrain, how can we help ya?
<ompaul> it being 8am and all that :)
<jpatrick> did anyone else have the mass lag?
<Jucato> didn't notice in between the splits :)
<elkbuntu> jpatrick, i think there's some major routing fun happening generally. facebook is next to useless atm
<jpatrick> elkbuntu: simply loving...
<ompaul> redbrain, how can we help ya?
<ompaul> !idle | redbrain 
<ubotu> redbrain: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
 * ompaul waits on the bot
<ompaul> hah there we go
<Seveas> elkbuntu, facebook is always useless
<Seveas> has nothing to do with routing :)
<elkbuntu> Seveas, 104 errors every second page atm
<jpatrick> jdong: op powers in motu?
<jpatrick> jdong: Hobbsee reset the levels so only people on the access list could op
<jpatrick> unlike the everyone-can-op-thing
<javaJake> It just occured to me.
<javaJake> We need a !complex factoid
<javaJake> Something along the lines of "if your problem is specific to a particular program in a particular situation on particular hardware with a particular error, you'll be more likely to get an answer on the forums at Ubuntuforums.org or at the software's own forum or mailing list"
<javaJake> But then maybe people'd use that as an excuse not to help users. :/
<Seeker`> javaJake: why will you be more likely to get an answer on the forums?
<javaJake> Seeker`: because there's thousands of people on the forums, and about ten or so "helpers" on IRC. :)
<ikonia> I know of more than 10 helpers on irc
<javaJake> Alright, I'm leaving... I'll see you guys later...
<ikonia> there is a pretty solid group
<javaJake> ikonia: well, point being, IRC isn't always the medium for big issues like theirs
<ikonia> no, it can be hard in a busy channel
<javaJake> ikonia: I find the new users get their questions answered, and complex questions get missed
<ikonia> I keep an eye out for complex ones, they are the fun ones
<javaJake> :)
<javaJake> Great! We need people like that, I would say. :P
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-uk, bjwebb said: !forget
<hischild> could i get some supervision on #ubuntu with <MetaMorfoziS> please?
<LjL> uhm i remember that name...
<LjL> which generally doesn't mean good
<LjL> i just connected though, so let me check the log
<hischild> LjL, he asked a question about wlan on hardy, so i told him if he could join the hardy channel, after which he started to call me idiot. 
<hischild> he's been quiet since though
<LjL> yes, i checked
<dav7> channel staffers: you might notice "dav7_" joining/parting every so often - it's a bot I'm working on, that needs a large channel list in order to work - it's a relay with a particularly original (in my estimation) "forward" method that requires a large amount of nicks to be tested properly.
<jussi01> dav7: hi
<dav7> hi
<dav7> it's joining #ubuntu btw
<dav7> I promise this bot will NOT send any text to this channel! It may, however, join/part a little frequently.
<LjL> a relay?
<dav7> yup
<dav7> if you want to know, I need a large channel list because I just figured out how to create a "floodbot" (that will never touch freenode :P) that is able to reconnect, all running from a single instance of PHP.
<dav7> I decided to make good use of this info to create a relay that works by scanning the channel list and then creating a "phantom" connection for each nick it sees on the "destination" network.
<dav7> of course, since it would reconnect almost a thousand times I could never run it here, but for my own flood-relaxed networks it'd be a great learning experience.
<LjL> ehm, i wouldn't really say i can approve that
<dav7> oh...
<dav7> so basically let's say you were on #ubuntu, saying "hi"
<LjL> my "hi" is relayed to another network?
<dav7> in the following manner...
<dav7> my bot sees you say "hi", then as it's joined your nick (via a reconnect of itself) to my other network, THAT RECONNECT (of your nick) says "hi"
<dav7> so it's like an entirely seamless relay :D
<LjL> no sorry that's really not acceptable, it's akin to unauthorized logging for a start, secondly very frequent joins and parts *are* a problem (we have enough "natural" ones already)
<dav7> actually, on your side you'll only see my bot join.
<LjL> if you need a channel with many nicknames, set up your own ircd and simulate that :)
<dav7> heh... *wonders how*
<dav7> as opposed to the relay that links #winapi on freenode/efnet - the relay is called EFNet on here, and Freenode on EFN, which joins and prints the nick before the text eg "<EFNet> <dav7> hi!"
<dav7> well okay... I won't argue, but may I please have permission to give it a spin on #ubuntu when I have it fully functional, at least for 5-10 minutes or so? :D
<LjL> except i can see from the topic that the relay is approved in #winapi
<dav7> ah I see
<LjL> anyway, "apt-cache search ircd"
<dav7> #1, I'm not actually using ubuntu, I just know #ubuntu has the most users and #2 I have two IRCds running ^_^
<dav7> one on my server and a smaller faster one on my desktop I use for testing and stuff
<LjL> fine then what's the problem simulating
<LjL> relax the clones limit on your ircds
<LjL> and write a script that connects and sends stuff
<dav7> no problem, I just wanted permission so that noone would think dav7_ was some borked connection
<LjL> with some thousand connectioins
<Seveas> dav7, why doe it need to join/part all so often? 
<dav7> haha
<LjL> well, i'm afraid it's not a permission i can give
<dav7> Seveas: because it doesn't actually work yet. I'm still developing it :P
<dav7> oh ok
<Seveas> dav7, then keep it out of #ubuntu
<LjL> Seveas, even without the joins and parts, i'd say relaying to another network is not something we can be comfortable with
<dav7> will do... but may I have permission to give it one or two test drive(s) for a few minutes just to see that I have it working properly?
<dav7> it's not that I want to relay your channel, it's more for the load testing :P
<LjL> yes
<dav7> (I've found that PHP starts to become a little unstable when faced with more than 1000 non-blocking fsockopen() calls)
<Seveas> dav7, err, if your bot design needs that, the design is beyond stupid
<dav7> ie fread() calls will throw errors about not being passed a proper resource (that probably wasn't created... etc...)
<dav7> eh?
<Seveas> to relay between 2 networks you need 2 sockets. One to each network.
<dav7> yes. my bot will create one socket to here, and as many sockets as there are nicks here on the other network.
<LjL> dav7, wouldn't that have to do with the Linux (or whatever Unix you're doing) maximum limit on open sockets?
<dav7> so if there were 1000 users in #ubuntu, there would be 1001 sockets.
<Seeker`> dav7: why is that any better than the way existing relays work?
<dav7> LjL: I'm not actually sure :P
<dav7> Seeker`: it's not, it's just an idea I had... :P
<Seveas> dav7, I'll stick to my 'beyond stupid' remark :)
<dav7> haha
 * Seeker` agrees that it is a silly way of doing things
<dav7> this isn't anything serious or anything... if you know what I mean. It's just a fun idea. :P
<Seveas> dav7, #ubuntu is not for trying out fun ideas
<dav7> :( mk
<Seeker`> dav7: You dont get any gains with speed, reliability, resource usage - in fact is is worse in many respects - so there isn't much point trying it :P
<dav7> I know... :P
<dav7> it's a beyond stupid silly idea that popped into my head that will teach me about networking if nothing else =P
<dav7> (and be awesome while doing its thing)
<Seeker`> a simple relay would teach you about networking too
<dav7> which I've already created XD
<dav7> it can connect to two diff servers and relay the stuff between them, and is smart enough to not "listen" to its own nick if someone gets the wise idea to put both "endpoints" in the same chan on the same net :P
<dav7> but... I mean, to have #ubuntu on a network of my own and to see a pile of nicks flood in from another network and for their conversation to start scrolling into my own net would just be... awesome (IMO) :P
<Seveas> dav7, not gonna happen.
<dav7> aw :<
 * Hobbsee thoguht the answer was still...no?
 * dav7 guess it just sunk in
 * hischild signals Hobbsee he's correct
<dav7> guesses*
<Seveas> hischild, s/he/she/
<hischild> ok
<hischild> my bad
<Seeker`> your bad what?
 * dav7 wishes he could ask the staffers "what's the 2nd biggest channel on freenode? I want to do a test :P"
<hischild> Seeker`, typo
<Seveas> dav7, /list
 * dav7 Exceeds SendQ
<dav7> =P
<Seveas> dav7, and I doubt they'll like the idea
<dav7> maybe... sigh
<jussi01> dav7: we appreciate you asking/letting us know though. (rather than just doing it without asking)
 * dav7 pokes efnet
<Seveas> that's true
<tomaw> You can't overfill your sendq with /list
<dav7> jussi01: well I don't like doing things without permission :P
<dav7> tomaw: well every time I /list I... do!
<Hobbsee> otherwise you turn into another irseek? :)
<dav7> haha
<Hobbsee> i'm sure *that* would go down well
<dav7> let me create dav7_ (that is NOT a bot) and do /list -y with it, moment
<Hobbsee> man, /list is still going
<dav7_> hi... doing /list now
<PriceChild> If dav7 did do this.... all we would see is join/parts as he restarted the bot?
<dav7> PriceChild: exactly.
<tomaw> dav7: one thing that might be useful is to connect it via a bouncer.  that way the channel won't see the join/quits while you fix it up.
<dav7> I was considering that...
<dav7> but the bouncer would have to relay the channel list to it :P
 * Hobbsee didn't realise that #ubuntu was 133% bigger than any other channel on freenode.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: How many in the next biggest channel?
<dav7> ooh... /list shows the user count!
<Hobbsee> it's approx double the size of the fifth-biggest channel
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: 952 (#gentoo)
<dav7> aha!
 * dav7 badgers #gentoo
<dav7> I might actually idle in here :D
<jussi01> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<dav7> why is there a pile of other users in here then? :P
 * dav7 ducks
<PriceChild> I fail to see a problem :/
<Hobbsee> #debian is 842, #linux 747, then ##php and #python in the 600's
<dav7> hah
<PriceChild> dav7: where would things be relayed to again? your personal irc server?
<dav7> yup
<dav7> just for testing :P
<dav7> this may manage to work its way into being a bidirectional relay (which would rock), but I'd disable it so #ubuntu doesn't get like 5 or so joins from my server's end
<dav7> (ie make it a one-way relay, from #ubuntu to my own net)
<LjL> dav7, if it's only your personal irc server things are relayed to, and you can limit joins and parts, then go on
<dav7> woohoo... thanks :D:D:D:D:D:D
<Hobbsee> but if we find it misconfigured.....
<LjL> dav7: using it from an irc proxy might help with the joins and parts
<Hobbsee> consider it gone.
<dav7> Hobbsee: never! ^_^
<LjL> and we *really* don't want to find #ubuntu on another public network
<dav7> LjL: yeah I was thinking that... I might tidy up my "single-nick relaybot" a bit
<Hobbsee> dav7: having dealt with the last one who tried putting a bot in #ubuntu, (who incidently didn't ask first)
<dav7> LjL: hah, my public network has like 5 users and my "private" closed-port server people have to use ssh forwarding to get into has like 3 users... soo.... XD
<dav7> Hobbsee: :/
<Hobbsee> dav7: it was supposed to be silent.  Then it started talking.
<dav7> :E
<Hobbsee> botmaster then talked about not knowing enough.  Playing the incompetent card didn't go so well for him.
<dav7> heh
<dav7> well if I ever have any doubts about my code talking to your end I'll write code into the send() function that actually checks if the server is irc.freenode.net and doesn't send if it is :P
<Seveas> dav7, btw, dav7_ is now in here... that's definitely a bad idea
<dav7> oh yeah that's the other copy of Irssi
<dav7> I /list'ed with it (surprisingly quickly)
<dav7_> byebye :P/
<dav7> you might note the ident (dav7) was different from the nick (dav7_)
<dav7> if the ident is "relay" it's my relay
<dav7> okay, my nick parser works, I should be able to get this creating the connections on the other network...
<dav7> I might change the port for my test server and port-open it so you can connect and see the finished product in action :P
<jrib> ikonia: don't flood :)
<LjL> bad ikonia.
<LjL> yes, i'll retune that
<ikonia> :(
<ikonia> I must be punished
<Seeker`> ikonia: I'm disappointed with you...flooding like that...tsk tsk tsk
<ikonia> shame on me
<ikonia> I'm rebelling
<elkbuntu> i would spank you, except you'd probably enjoy it
 * ikonia walks away quietly
 * ikonia does not make eye contact
<elkbuntu> heh
 * SportChick wavicles and hides
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, rodserling said: !seveas is <reply> he smells like grandma
<ubotu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, dmsuperman_ said: !dmsuperman is <reply> dmsuperman is so awesome
<Myrtti> elkbuntu: kudos on the blog entry
 * Seveas seconds that
 * LjL fourths
<Seeker`> elkbuntu++
<Mez> nalioth, ping?
<jussio1> elkbuntu: nice post :)
<Mez> hmmles.
 * Mez reads elkbuntu's post.
<Mez> elkbuntu, If Im correct about who that concerns. I have word that a member of high ranking freenode staff has suggested to the staffers on the IRC council that the person in question be given a short "holiday" from freenode, which those member of staff have decided not to do.
<Mez> elkbuntu, but that
<Mez> s all rumor and gossip. I'm certainly not an expert on that matter
<tomaw> I assume those comments are related to her blog post?
<Mez> yes
<Seveas> nalioth, PriceChild: I'd like to hear your reactions to that accusation. It's a rather strong accusation...
<ompaul> I wouldn't I would rather people all took a break and stopped raking coals
<ompaul> but that is just me
<Seveas> ompaul, well, if this is true a "break" is likely, but not the kind you have in mind
<tomaw> ompaul: it's certainly not just you
<PriceChild> Mez: could you reword it? I'm totally confused who is being accused of what?
<ompaul>  I am wondering what hischild and dav7 would like discussed
<ompaul> !idle
<ubotu> Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Seveas> ompaul, dav7 his bot, hischild has reported some issues
<ompaul> ah
<Seveas> (not meaning !idle doesn't apply)
<Mez> PriceChild, doesnt matter noones being accused of anything i was just making a comment it doesnt matter
<ubotu> Odd-rationale called the ops in #ubuntu (PSiHo_pAT)
<Mez> as I said - it was rumor and gossip. and it might not have been those 2 on the IRC council, but it was said that it was suggeste to staff for the person to take a holiday. I assumed it meant those on IRC Council
<ompaul> dav7, hischild here we go - none idling about to take place - if you need us call back
<LjL> care to look at PSiHo_pAT in #ubuntu please?
<LjL> his mute is up and he still seems to be disruptive
<LjL> i don't know his history
<ompaul> LjL, he is gone
<LjL> ok
<ompaul> I'll pm
<ompaul> more of the same
<Myrtti> merh
<Seeker`> lo Myrtti 
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Seeker`> whats wrong?
<Myrtti> IRC despair
<Seeker`> :(
<LjL-Mobile> A letter from him
<jussi01> from who?
<LjL-Mobile> wrong window
<jussi01> hehe
 * jussi01 sighs at users carrying on similar conversations in 2 channels :/
<LjL-Mobile> berlusconi anyway
#ubuntu-ops 2008-04-13
<Seeker`> wow, its been quiet tonight
<Pici> ssh, dont jynx it
<jussio1> all the kids are out partying....
<Myrtti> blehc
<no0tic> if you want I can make some confusion, join with two or three clients and let you enjoy
<no0tic> :)
<Seeker`> no0tic: can we help you?
<Seeker`> :P
<no0tic> yes, I'm a bit bored, no kids around in my channels
<Seeker`> awww
<Seeker`> which are "your channels"?
<nalioth> Seeker`: why, the ones he's in, of course
<Seeker`> I dont know if that is a larger set than the ones that appear on whois though
<no0tic> Seeker`, "mine" in the meaning of "the channels which I feel responsible for"
<Seeker`> which are "the channels which you feel responsible for"
<no0tic> -it* ones
<Seeker`> ah, ok
<no0tic> in fact I wouldn't need to be here since there is -irc but this channel is so cozy :)
 * Seeker` doesn't hang around in -irc, as nothing ever happens there
<ubotu> In #ubuntu, MrKeuner said: !ops titis_semampir is annoying
<Cpudan80> Can someone peak in #ubuntu at titis...
<nickrud> Cpudan80 I'm there
<Cpudan80> k thanks
<Cpudan80> Wasnt sure if you were off reading the book ;-)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<nickrud> Pici was that a bot booboo, not unbanning adrian?
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<trippss> FWIW as an old school efnet channel op on #linux 13 years ago in the era of bot wars and netsplits, I understand what you're trying to do but it's like curing cancer by killing the patient. Most people who seek #ubuntu advice barely know what a router or port is and you're asking them to perform highly technical tasks to seek help. Not exactly the kind of community to foster n00bs to give linux a try for the first time. Again, my
<trippss>  $.02 or less worth . . . ;)
<Hobbsee> trippss: so they prefer being thrown off the network every time they get hit by an exploit?
<Hobbsee> trippss: let me tell you, it gets really old, really fast, if you get thrown off the network ocne every 5 mins - whether you're talking or not.
<Hobbsee> no choice.  just kaboom.
<trippss> Hobbsee, believe me i definitely hear you - I don't know what the answer is to be honest. just thought i would throw it out there.
<Hobbsee> typing out a long message and getting help from someone?  too bad.  kaboom.
<Hobbsee> trippss: most people seem to be able to follow the wiki page in #ubuntu-read-topic, and be able to rejoin.
<trippss> Hobbsee, when did this behavior start and are the perpetrators traceable?
<Hobbsee> trippss: a few people seem to have major objections to this, and i'm still not sure why.
<Hobbsee> trippss: erm, months ago, when i was last on the roof helping dad.
<Hobbsee> last year sometime
<Hobbsee> and the strings aren't hard to find - so while the individual members get klined usually, more people can go and find the string.
<trippss> Hobbsee, I would suggest perhaps a ubuntu repo package of xchat or whatever that disables DCC or auto chooses another port. 
<Hobbsee> they kept booting my client off.
<Hobbsee> trippss: xchat already uses a different port, has done since gutsy, iirc.
<Hobbsee> trippss: maybe even feisty.
<Hobbsee> ditto konversatoin, xchat-gnome, etc.
<trippss> Hobbsee, that way the instructions could be "sudo apt-get install xchat-dccfix" or something
<Hobbsee> trippss: smashing people's config changes are usually a Bad Thing (tm), and is prohibited by debian policy.
<stdin> xchat was actually only recently fixed iirc
<Hobbsee> so that would never get in.
<trippss> mmmm what a pain in the ass . . . . 
<trippss> :)
<trippss> gotta love script kiddies!
<Hobbsee> dodgy.  it only got done on feb 14.
<Hobbsee> the rest all got done, i'm sure, much earlier
<trippss> Hobbsee, gotcha on the debian policy . . . would this apply to ugly multiverse repo stuff too?
<stdin> xchat-gnome on the same day :/
<Hobbsee> hmm, apparently xchat-gnome got done on the same day
<Hobbsee> trippss: of course
<trippss> rgr that
<Hobbsee> trippss: multiverse only means "not fully redistributable"
<trippss> Hobbsee, right
<Hobbsee> not "packages made of crap"
<trippss> Hobbsee, lol
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> konversation was done on Sat, 27 Jan 2007
<Hobbsee> i thought the rest were all done pretty quickly afterwards - they may have dropped, and readded though
<Hobbsee> konversation was one of the last, iirc.
<Hobbsee> bug 191691
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 191691 in xchat-gnome "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/191691
<ubotu2> launchpad bug 191691 in xchat-gnome (and 1 others): "To prevent dcc exploit, default port should be 8001 for irc.ubuntu.com" [Medium,Fix Released] http://launchpad.net/bugs/191691
<Hobbsee> strange.
<trippss> i guess since i'm using regular xchat and not xchat-gnome my port is still 6667
<Hobbsee> what version of ubuntu did you originally install?
<trippss> Hobbsee, gutsy gibbon
<Hobbsee> did you bring over config files before that?
<trippss> Hobbsee, no fresh install
<Hobbsee> hmm.  Then it must have never happened.
<Hobbsee> ohhh!  the bug i'm thinking of changed from irc.freenode.net --> irc.ubuntu.com, i think
<trippss> Hobbsee, yeah this box is probably < 2 months old. all updates applied
<stdin> I can't see anything in the changelog until 14th
<trippss> irc.ubuntu.com in my server list for Ubuntu servers
<Hobbsee> yeah.  it'll definetly be that bug i was thinking of
<trippss> yeah adding a new server to the ubuntu server list in ubuntu defaults to 6667
<trippss> just changed it to 8001. reconnecting. brb
<Hobbsee> trippss: want a test?
<trippss> yeah i think it still connected 6667 tho
<trippss> mmm i'm still here ;)
<trippsss> ok finally got 8001
<trippsss> FWIW needed to check "only connect to this server" in xchat to connect to 8001 as in server list
<Hobbsee> ah ha...
<Hobbsee> so, why didn't my test work?  or did it lag?
<trippsss> Hobbsee, must have - ran test in read-topic and was kicked
<trippsss> even though did say "received malformed dcc request" strange
<Hobbsee> yeah
<trippsss> gonna run a test me in read-topic to check it out
<shinymonster> trying to
<shinymonster> it still won't let me
<trippsss> oh heh running an alternate nick
<Hobbsee> was trying to
<Hobbsee> still won't let me
<stdin> [07:54]<FloodBot2> trippsss has requested an exploit test, but is not known as a victim
<trippss> ok now old nick try again
<trippss> ok cool that seems to work
<Hobbsee> oh, so it only tests victims.
<stdin> yeah, no point in testing others ;)
<Hobbsee> well, true
<trippss> i suppose one could join ubuntu and change to old nick then?
<Hobbsee> well, you'd really have to get caught by the exploit again, it looks like
<stdin> if you joined with an alt nick, then /nick'd to the old one you'd be muted (and I think not able to change nicks again either)
<Hobbsee> it won't test someone in an unregg'ed nick
<trippss> right
<trippss> cool appreciate your help. fun stuff, irc is. never gets old ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> y/w
<trippss> i'm out. l8r.
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, at one point people were sending friends to get tested who were not part of our system, just for kicks. i guess the mechanism had to be changed to avoid that
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> @btlogin
<Hobbsee> come on bantracker....
 * Hobbsee spanks mneptok and jpatrick
<elkbuntu> drderek incoming
<Myrtti> I think he knows not to come...
<Myrtti> :-/
<Hobbsee> mneptok: jpatrick eagles ban is not supposed to be undone.  I'm putting it in the bantracker this time
<elkbuntu> drderek, you've been warned multiple times to not promote that channel in official channels.
<DrDerek> -_-
<elkbuntu> we do accept apologies, if they're genuine.
<Hobbsee> but we don't like ban evasion.
<DrDerek> yeah, I wasn't really thinking much of it. I'm a bit tired, though, by now I should know I shouldn't be on IRC when I'm tired.. but I am sorry - I mean, I have been getting better at what I say.
<DrDerek> yeah..
<elkbuntu> DrDerek, were you evading intentionally? (note a nick change usually underlies intent)
<DrDerek> no, not intentionally
<DrDerek> I wanted DrDerek because I use this handle on everything
<Hobbsee> pretty hard to see how it's *not* intentional, when deliberatly changing nicks.
<DrDerek> hence "Dr.Derek Live"
<DrDerek> my radio station, and it's my handle on everything else that I use now.
<elkbuntu> then why were you originally kagar?
<DrDerek> It was my old gamer handle.
<DrDerek> But I don't use it anymore
<DrDerek> well, I was Lord Kagar -- then just Kagar.
<DrDerek> And now Dr.Derek.
<DrDerek> but yeah, I did delcare that I was "Kagar"
<DrDerek> awhile ago.
<DrDerek> through discipline of you guys 
<ompaul> DrDerek, so ehh, anything else you would like to tell us .. 
<DrDerek> I never changed my nick for ban evasion 
<SNuxoll> erm, in DrDerek's defense, he thought his ban had been lifted
<fdoving> DrDerek: hanging around this channel trying to exaplin anything is usually a waste of time. if anything it'll only get you banned from more channels.
<DrDerek> It was
<Hobbsee> nice ban history, though
<DrDerek> LjL lifted it, I believe.
<DrDerek> Hobbsee - I know
<DrDerek> .
<SNuxoll> I have quite an impressive ban history as well
<elkbuntu> ok guys... as much as we know you love derek, this is between us and him, not us and the population of offtopic ;)
<elkbuntu> SNuxoll, that's not something to be proud of
<SNuxoll> elkbuntu: I know ;(
 * ompaul asks SNuxoll to read the topic and not get another ban
<ompaul> !idle | SNuxoll 
<ubotu> SNuxoll: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only, and we ask you to part when you have no further business here, in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Hobbsee> what i'd like to know is why the bantracker doesn't appear to be synced.
<SNuxoll> well, I've said my peice, was just trying to point out that DrDerek wasn't purposefully trying to avoid a ban
<Seveas> ompaul, have you been a bouncer in a sleezy bar? :)
<SNuxoll> anyways, later everyone
<Seveas> Hobbsee, because it's a broken piece of crap
<Hobbsee> oh, you are here now
<Hobbsee> Seveas: any eta on it being finished?
<Hobbsee> Seveas: doesn't really matter.  Doesn't look like any of the current bans are still standing, although they appear to be in the bantracker.
<DrDerek> my last ban was in Decemeber 
<DrDerek> December -- and I haven't been banned since ten
<Hobbsee> And while DrDerek and cronies can happily bitch about us in their channel, it looks like they're keeping it out of #ubuntu*, so I won't push for a nuke due to ban evasion.
<elkbuntu> DrDerek, that's surely by some miracle...
<Hobbsee> DrDerek: except for the 3 on jan 18.
<DrDerek> I think that was a 24 hour one
<DrDerek> I forget what for though
<elkbuntu> DrDerek, in all seriousness, you walk a fine line and often lure others over that line, so i'd be working on my behaviour generally if i were you.
<DrDerek> yessir
 * Hobbsee watches other people's ices get thinner, as they border on harassment.
<elkbuntu> that's yessum to you
<jussio1> DrDerek: s/sir/ma'am
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, whose?
<DrDerek> eh
<Hobbsee> elkbuntu: i'll /query you
<elkbuntu> DrDerek, /whois me, dear
<elkbuntu> Hobbsee, k
<elkbuntu> DrDerek, it's probably time you went and got some sleep or something
<elkbuntu> this aint an idling channel ;)
<DrDerek> tiz a good idear.
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
 * stdin thinks something's wrong with FloodBot1
<nalioth> klined
<Mez> stdin, why?
<stdin> because it keeps thinking there's a clone flood when there doesn't seem to be
 * Mez hasnt looked at the clone flood code yet - thats new
<stdin> it though there was at 05:59 and 06:59 too, but there wasn't any that I could see, and not many in -unregged  (3-5)
<stdin> (UTC+1)
<Mez> stdin - it apparently calls it when it has 2 or more people spamming at the same time
<Mez> there may be a bug there
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: who has been harrassing who?
<jussio1> can someone put the release date in #ubuntu+1's topic? please?
<jussio1> :)
 * PriceChild whistles
<elkbuntu> jussi01, nobody reads topics anyway
<jussio1> heh
<jussio1> argh, mouse is running out of battery...
<nalioth> better than running out of the cage
<jussio1> hehe
<jussio1> irssi has: [+jussi01(+6ei)] what is the 6 for?
<PriceChild> jussio1: unfiltered iirc
<jussio1> PriceChild: ahh, yes, of course
<jussio1> thanks
<nalioth> jussio1: why it's the mark of the beast ( you have two to go )
 * nalioth runs
<jussio1> hehe
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: i'll /query you, if you really want to know
<PriceChild> please
<PriceChild> Hobbsee: probably best you leave that channel if you don't want to read things like that.
<Hobbsee> PriceChild: who said anything about me being in there.  anyway, /query
 * jussio1 sighs at #kubuntu
 * Hobbsee joins
<nalioth> jussio1: your friend migrated to #xubuntu to continue his performance
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<PriceChild> think we need the limits relaxed a little?
<elkbuntu> hmm?
<PriceChild> ie for the next couple of weeks?
<PriceChild> on the floodbots
<stdin> it seems to be only bot1 that thinks there are clone floods, and normally when it sees someone flooding the channel
<elkbuntu> considering i'm not even privy to what the limits are, i cant really weigh in on the topic
<elkbuntu> ok, who flooded ljl :Þ
<LjL> grrr konversation
<LjL> and, #informaticaxp.org.log:[02:45] *** LjL!n=ljl@ubuntu/member/ljl has joined #informaticaxp.org
<LjL> now how did this happen, i don't have auto-join-on-invite, and i sure hope my proxy isn't doing that for me
<elkbuntu> wtf
<LjL> spanish channel, i was probably invited from #ubuntu-es, the only fellow there's currently in there is someone i banned (for the nth time) yesterday >:
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Hobbsee> When was the last time #ubuntu hit 1000 users, not including netsplits?
<Seeker`> what do you mean by "hit" - do you mean dropped below
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> or got near that number
<Hobbsee> ballpark time
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: I suspect it was quite a while
<Hobbsee> so we haven't dropped a few hundred users any time in the past few years.  Right.
<Hobbsee> Making sure i've got my facts straight :)
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: What do you want to know for?
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: was just looking into some channel comparisons.
<Seeker`> Hobbsee: You decided that #ubuntu is the best?
<Seeker`> hmm, top trumps with irc channels
<Hobbsee> Seeker`: heh.  Was also curious to know how much bigger than gutsy release day it had been, to get an idea of hwo much more complex it would be to monitor, come release day.
<Seeker`> Gutsy release was ~1600 people?
<Hobbsee> i thoguht we were sitting at 1200 before that
<Hobbsee> (and more joined around release)
<Seeker`> I meant on release day
<Hobbsee> so we might be looking at 1700-1750 or so
<Hobbsee> for release day
<Seeker`> sounds reasonable
 * Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> maybe more, actually, as there will be dapper --> hardy questiosn - LTS should boost it a bit
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Myrtti> yeah, Gutsy was 1600
<Myrtti> I still remember how tired I was after that day
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<Seeker`> if you need any extra  help on release day, i'll probably be about
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubotu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubotu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (nic456456123)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<jussio1> Hrm, is there a reason Im on the !o.ps list in #ubuntu+1 but not on the access list? is it just that there is no #ubuntu+1 specific !o.ps call?
<stdin> apparently not
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood during emergency mode)
<ubotu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<PriceChild> LjL: they're calling those too easily
<jussio1> heya PriceChild
<PriceChild> Hey jussio1 
<Seeker`> lo PriceChild 
<PriceChild> lolo Seeker` 
<Seeker`> lolo! :P
<jussio1> hmm, is there somwhere that we can get channel stats? ie. top amounts of users, users per day etc?
<PriceChild> irssistats or something i think
<jussio1> PriceChild: yeah, I meant does ubotu have anything like that? are they published anywhere?
<Daviey> jussio1: there was a chap doing it - but he couldn't afford to keep the server going IIRC
<stdin> I don't think ubotu keeps those kinds of statistics either
<jussio1> aha. 
<jussio1> would anyone be opposed to me doing it in the future? 
<Daviey> jussio1: it was at http://ubuntuircstats.org  
<jussio1> Daviey: do you have any info on that guy? an irc nick?
<Daviey> gouki iirc
<Daviey> same chap as ubuntu users planet
 * jussio1 pokes PriceChild
<jussio1> Daviey: ok. thank you :)
<Daviey> jussio1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/gouki
<PriceChild> jussio1: hmm?
<jussio1> PriceChild: [00:31:13] <jussio1> would anyone be opposed to me doing it in the future? 
<PriceChild> ah... doubt it
 * jussio1 will soon have his own server up and running. 
<Daviey> jussio1: might be worth asking him for the domain .. he's currently not using it!
<jussio1> Daviey: good point. Ill have a look into it just as soon as I get my server happening. 
<jussio1> ok, well Im off to bed. good night all. 
<Gary> night
<ubotu> Pelo called the ops in #ubuntu (wildur)
 * LjL doesn't understand
<PriceChild> LjL: tab completion
<LjL> right but the other was just pasting...?
<Seeker`> Bad tab completion, as the person was just kicked by Pi.ci
<LjL> uhm no
<LjL> ok nevermind i'm stoned today
<PriceChild> :/
<LjL> he sure answered himself.
<LjL> [00:24:07] <wof> does freenode think people are going to hack them by a version or something?
<LjL> [00:24:22] <wof> you know don't bother answering that ...
<LjL> council, see -irc, do we ask them to move?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-06
<Seeker`> 2009-03-18T04:54:27 *** tangerine_ is now known as mesohorny
<tangerine_> Ohh my nick changed?
<tangerine_> It could have been my brother
<tangerine_> It is a family computer
<Seeker`> 2009-03-18T04:58:37 *** mesohorny (mesohorny!n=paul@74-47-12-109.dr01.cnfl.mn.frontiernet.net) has left #ubuntu (requested by tritium: "Get an appropriate nick.")
<tangerine_> :(
<Seeker`> 2009-03-18T04:59:19 *** mesohornier (n=paul@74-47-12-109.dr01.cnfl.mn.frontiernet.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Seeker`> 2009-03-18T04:59:26 <mesohornier> better?
<Seeker`> you have no idea how many times we hear "oh, that must have been <insert relative here>"
<tangerine_> That made me laugh, I'm sure you do
<Seeker`> I'm not able to do anything about the ban
<tangerine_> So I just have to wait until the other person gets on?
<Seeker`> one of the others here might be able to, but they will most likely say you have to wait for tritium 
<tangerine_> tritium.  ok.  Well at least i know what happened thanks
<Seeker`> I will ask you not to idle in here though; channel policy
<Seeker`> !idle | tangerine_ 
<ubottu> tangerine_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tangerine_> If I am idling it prob means I am away from my computer so I apologize I will part
<JanC> never leave your PC unattended without locking it, and you won't need excuses  ;)
<Flannel> Howdy Xcell, how can we help you today?
<Xcell> evening: is it possible for me to be voiced in #ubuntu...1yr ago i was de-voiced for agruing with another chatter...I have been off the computer for about the same time and am now full time.  Thank you for any considerations.
<Flannel> Xcell: Looks like you were causing some problems.  You think you can abide by the channel rules now?
<Flannel> Those rules, for the record, are...
<Flannel> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !conduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Xcell> without question... Thank you.
<Xcell> Have a super day folks.
<Flannel> Erm...
<Flannel> Alright, that'll work.  #u ban was more spillover from -ot anyway, which was already removed.
 * mneptok cranks The Dandy Warhols
<Flannel> Whos that?
<Flannel> Soup cans with flowers?
<mib_fwgfdv01> it says i cannot join #ubuntu because i am using a proxy
<mib_fwgfdv01> but i am on mibbit i have no irc software
<Flannel> mib_fwgfdv01: Did you read the topic in the channel you were forwarded to?
<mib_fwgfdv01> yes but how am i supposed to set something to 8000
<mib_fwgfdv01> i am not trying to be anonymous i am just trying to use irc!!
<mib_fwgfdv01> argh
<Flannel> Actually, he's not.
<Flannel> He's banned on his real host.
 * Flannel should've just checked -monitor first, instead of doing it manually.
<Flannel> We need to revisit the access list in -locoteams
<Flannel> all of this mybrute stuff is getting annoying
<Flannel> Awful lot of joins in #u
<Flannel> Now I'm just being paranoid
<ubottu> p_quarles called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Myrtti> moin
<Seeker`> anyone know what part of .it LjL is from?
<Seeker`> meh, time for work, bye
<elky> unless we're missing one or more of his bots, the part still intact i suspect
<elky> what are the kids on tonight?
<Myrtti> if you're in #freenode, note how there's constant phishing attempts there
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/145298/
<ikonia> stupid
<Tm_T> I'm not!
<Myrtti> please check your bans, people
<ikonia> full again ?
<Myrtti> it doesn't need to be full to be cleared out ;-)
<Myrtti> topyli: remind me again why people use xchat-gnome?
<ikonia> no no, just asking
 * jussi01 waves in ikonia's direction
<Myrtti> EWWWWEEEEEE take it off take it off! http://www.mircscripts.org/downloads/screenshots/4211.png
<topyli> Myrtti: because it's just like xchat, only more gnomish :)
<Myrtti> topyli: ew
<topyli> not all people use it, don't worry
<elky> that's what mirc looks like these days, eh?
<jussi01> fugly...
<jussi01> :)
<ikonia> jussi01: whats up?
 * Myrtti guesses you have a pm from him
<ikonia> don't see one
<ikonia> and I did look
<Myrtti> ooo
<jussi01> nope
<Myrtti> SURPRISE ;-)
<ikonia> ha ha !
<jussi01> *g*
<ikonia> see, I looked I looked
<ikonia> jussi01: I assume you are football-dissapointed ?
<jussi01> yeah :/
<ikonia> oh dear
<jpds> ikonia: Can you op me in #ubunt+1 to change the topci?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> oops wrong channel for a moment then
<jpds> Cheers.
<ikonia> no sweat
<bazhang> * [I`hate`BSD] (n=admin@118.91.188.73): hynix  ??
<Myrtti> how do you deduct that?
<jussi01> deduce?
<jussi01> :P
<bazhang> I didnt. that is the /whois
<Myrtti> holy shit
<ikonia> ?
<Myrtti> :-X
<bazhang> that plus the fact that he /me'd upon entering
<ikonia> I'm getting rather annoyed now with people trying to hack fixes in 9.04
<Myrtti> who is dkcl then?
<ikonia> rather just help to fix properly
<ikonia> bazhang: sorry, I don't follow what makes you think that is icebuntu ?
<ikonia> bazhang: the ip ?
<Myrtti> ikonia: check his whois?
<ikonia> then he's gone
<bazhang> ikonia, the /whois and the /me upon entering channel
<ikonia> bazhang: yup, I see I thought you'd added the name 
<bazhang> ikonia, aha, I just added '??'
<bazhang> * [I`hate`BSD] #ubuntu ##club-ubuntu 
 * Myrtti shivers
<bazhang> another clue ^^
<bazhang> oops
<ikonia> he's gone
<bazhang> not Myrtti 's shivers :)
<ikonia> he knows the deal - he's been warned
<Myrtti> [14:27] < dkcl> I'm just here to warn you that I`hate`BSD has been trolling  in our channel for a few hours.
<Myrtti> ^____o
<ikonia> which channel was that ?
<Myrtti> I haven't asked
<bazhang> straight back from 'leave' (or kline, dont know) and he is back to exact same tricks.
<bazhang> * [dkcl] (n=dkcl@unaffiliated/dkcl): Dan Andersen
<bazhang> referring hynix not dkcl
<ikonia> it tried to deny it, then admitted it and signed off
<ikonia> freenode should ban his whole range then inform his school why
<bazhang> no more 'sweetheart' talk I hope
<ikonia> no
<bazhang> thank goodness
<ikonia> I'm too direct to give it chance
<bazhang> he's not even pretending any more. just enter and troll straightaway
<bazhang> * I`hate`BSD this place smells good  <--entry /me message
<bazhang> cuh-reepy
<Myrtti> should someone ask dkcl what he meant
<ikonia> same old eagles
<bazhang> well considering the other channel he was in, must've been awful to be considered trolling.
 * jussi01 prods ikonia
<Myrtti> bazhang: it could have been any channel that isn't +s...
<bazhang> Myrtti, good point
 * Myrtti asks dkcl
<bazhang> was it erry that was from romania or dingding
<Myrtti> errietta is from gr
<bazhang> aha, must've disremembered someone else from .ro address that was an issue
<ikonia> dingging was .md
<bazhang> right moldova. never mind me.
<Myrtti> ok, he was trolling on ##club-ubuntu
<ikonia> I wonder what he was trolling with, polite discussion ?
<elky> no, i believe disagreeing counts as trolling to the sheep in there, also
<Pici> (bleehhh)
<ikonia> ahh pici is back, welcome
<bazhang> w00t
<ikonia> Pici: are you now the flat file database guru ??
<Pici> ikonia: Unfortunately.
<ikonia> excellent, all sqlite your way then
<jussi01> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send halp!
<ikonia> I think that needs updating now.......
 * Pici gets back to working the factoids.
<jussi01> Myrtti: *snork*
<LjL-Mibbit> fuck i knew it
<jussi01> LjL-Mibbit: what now=?
<LjL-Mibbit> there's an op of -it they don't have news about in the earthquake area
<jussi01> LjL-Mibbit: :/
<jussi01> LjL-Mibbit: who? if I may ask
<LjL-Mibbit> jussi01: twilight, don't think you know him
<elky> ?
<jussi01> LjL-Mibbit: that sucks. hope he is alright
<LjL-Mibbit> jussi01: hope too, after all there's all lines down (and 100k people fleed) so it's hardly surprising that he's not on irc
<jussi01> heh, yeah
<jussi01> elky: if you missed it there has been an earthquake in italy...
<LjL-Mibbit> problem is the student's house in l'aquila was destroyed and they think he was sleeping here perhaps
<jussi01> oh. that doent bode well
<Pici> oh no
<LjL-Mibbit> i was joking with mc44 yesterday about the quakes
<elky> jussi01, i knew that. i was wondering about the 'fuck i knew it'
<LjL-Mibbit> there were two, one 4.6 and one 4.0
<LjL-Mibbit> he said "pathetic, a real quake is at least 6"
<LjL-Mibbit> ... and here it comes :\
<LjL-Mibbit> well i have to leave my mom's computer to my mom, back later
<elky> heh. even a small quake can loosen cracks in weaked infrastructure, and i'm pretty sure italy is full of old stuff with weak spots
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> !ubotu unetbootin is http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - A program available for Windows and Linux which simplifies the process of creating bootable USB sticks.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, popey
<Myrtti> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<Myrtti> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-ops's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Myrtti> !search unetbootin
<ubottu> Found: ubotu unetbootin
<Myrtti> !ubotu unetbootin
<ubottu> ubotu unetbootin is http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - A program available for Windows and Linux which simplifies the process of creating bootable USB sticks.
<Myrtti> popey: fail
<Myrtti> !forget ubotu unetbootin
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<popey> what did I do wrong?
<Myrtti> !unetbootin is hthttp://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - A program available for Windows and Linux which simplifies the process of creating bootable USB sticks.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !unetbootin ~= /hthttp/http/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<Myrtti> !unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin is http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ - A program available for Windows and Linux which simplifies the process of creating bootable USB sticks.
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<Myrtti> popey: the !ubotu part was unneeded
<popey> oh
<popey> doh
<Myrtti> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Myrtti> though - is unetbooting mentioned in any of those links? if so, alias would serve the purpose better
<popey> it is
<Myrtti> !unetbootin is <alias> usb
<ubottu> But unetbootin already means something else!
<Myrtti> !forget unetbootin
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !unetbootin is <alias> usb
<Myrtti> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<popey> heh
<Myrtti> oh shuddup
<Myrtti> !unetbootin is <alias> usb
<ubottu> But unetbootin already means something else!
<Myrtti> !unebootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unebootin
<topyli> rofl
<Myrtti> >___<
<Myrtti> !unforget unetbootin
<ubottu> I suddenly remember unetbootin again, Myrtti
<Myrtti> !unetbootin is <alias>usb
<ubottu> But unetbootin already means something else!
<Myrtti> DIE IN AN EASTER BONFIRE
<Pici> !no unetbootin is <alias> usb
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: !no unetbootin is <alias> usb
<Myrtti> doh.
<Pici> arg
<Myrtti> !no unetbootin is <alias>usb
<ubottu> I'll remember that Myrtti
<LjL> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<topyli> i'm trying to leave the office for home but this is just too good
<Myrtti> !unetbootin
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Myrtti> it hates me
<popey> I feel bad now.
 * Pici thwaps topyli 
<topyli> i'm entitled!
<Myrtti> !unetbootin
<Myrtti> success \o/
<Myrtti> popey: yw
 * topyli gives Myrtti a cookie
<topyli> <3
<popey> Myrttisnack!
 * LjL selfishly thanks various deities for being in a boring city where the strongest possible earthquake might sometimes force you to put the pictures on your walls back straight
<Myrtti> sidenote: I hate joomla
<Myrtti> I hate it with a passion
<Myrtti> really badly
<Myrtti> very much
<jussi01> Myrtti: loved that pick on facebook (hence the *snork* earlier)
<jussi01> and you all fail with bot handling.  back to school!
<Myrtti> jussi01: do you want me to come out with my secrets in where *you* fail ;-)
<Myrtti> didn't think you would ;-)
 * Myrtti pats jussi01 on the back
<Myrtti> we all fail
<jussi01> Myrtti: shush girl... 
<Myrtti> jussi01: just so you can be on the same level with the rest of us with the Monday angst
<jussi01> Myrtti: shh
<Myrtti> oooh ooh it almost looks like I'm killing the joomla monster
<Myrtti> boomchica wowee!
<Myrtti> shite.
<Myrtti> more coffee.
<Myrtti> good enough
<LjL> there's apparently more people who've fled than actual inhabitans.
<Myrtti> LjL: lol
<LjL> Myrtti: well it's less ridiculous than it seems though, the city is filled with students
<LjL> well, was
<Myrtti> mmmm true
<jussi01> topyli: ping
<topyli> jussi01: pong
 * Myrtti chuckles at Snatch Wars
<jussi01> topyli: kuivaliha.... MMMMM!!!
<topyli> :)
<topyli> The best :)
<jussi01> really, really good
<jussi01> I just got to find a supplier for it now :D
<topyli> Heh. Rare animals, kuiva poro :)
<jussi01> If anyone hasnt tasted this, they need too.
 * Tm_T is like kuiva liha, just not that good taste
<Myrtti> lappeen ranta
<Tm_T> Myrtti: no, I meant it that way
<jussi01> crap
<jussi01> I looked away
<Tm_T> from me?
<jussi01> thanks Tm_T
<topyli> jussi01: don't eat the whole piece at once. If the salt doesn't kill you, the meat will split your tummy once it swells :)
<jussi01> topyli: yeah
<jussi01> topyli: I still have lots left... Im savouring it
<Tm_T> TiredWolf: hi how can we help you today?
<LjL> Tm_T, it's me...
<Tm_T> I know, but can't I have my fun at times? (;)
<LjL> i suppose :P
<LjL> just keeping irc on on the phone while i'm out so i can stay updated
<TiredWolf> Seems that italian op sent someone an sms saying the house is damaged but he's ok
<Pici> Good to hear
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> remembers me of the times I played ET and people were saying "I'm on next to Israels border and there's some war but I rather play than worry"
<Tm_T> or so
<TiredWolf> typical brain reaction i guess
<TiredWolf> besides, from what i'm hearing the poorle living in l'aq had got so used to a couple small quakes a day in the past week...
<TiredWolf> they probably worried less than they should have
<TiredWolf> besides it doesn't help when a quake is in the night
<Phantomas> LjL: hey, I would like to ask you a question about Ubotwo
<Pici> Phantomas: Do you specifically need LjL or is this something that one of the other operators can help you with?
<Phantomas> Pici: Sometimes Ubotwo isn't answering the commands we give to it in the #ubuntu-gr channel
<Phantomas> that's the problem. I asked LjL because he helped us with bringing the bot to the channel but I guess that another operator can help too :)
<Pici> Phantomas: Ah.  It may be best to wait for LjL then.. 
<Phantomas> OK
<Phantomas> thank you anyway!
<jussi01> Phantomas: which commands? can you give more info?
<Phantomas> jussi01 i tried !paste and didn't work ... also it doesn't give an answer to my personal messages
<Phantomas> you can join #ubuntu-gr and see yourself :)
<jussi01> Phantomas: it didnt give a reply at all? or was it just somewhat delayed?
<Phantomas> Any reply at all..
<Pricey> had the same command been used recently?
<jussi01> Pricey: all sorted
<jussi01>  bot was muted :P
<jussi01> well maybe not, lets see
<Pici> I couldn't even get it to properly respond to a @list in pm.
<jussi01> Ubotwo: and ubot3 are kinda useless to me atm
<jussi01> anyway, I popped ubottu in there for now, since she has greek factoids already.
<Phantomas> and it works... for now :P
<jussi01> Phantomas: :) anything else you need us for? 
<Phantomas> jussi01: No, that's all! Thank you very much!
<jussi01> Phantomas: this isnt a place to idle ;) 
<Phantomas> bye! 
<tsimpson> I think someone in -irc wants attention
<jussi01> ahh, tsimpson, the very man I needed to talk to
 * tsimpson runs away
<jussi01> *g*
<Seeker`> LjL: glad to see you are ok
<LjL> Seeker`: you can be sure of something - if you hear of an earthquake in italy, i'm not involved in it
<LjL> my city is ugly and boring but... well, it's boring. nothing happens. including disasters.
<LjL> oh
<Seeker`> I won't worry in future then :P
<LjL> the #debian-it guy they were searching for earlier is on irc
<jussi01> :)
<LjL> sounds kinda shocked, his house basically fell down with him inside.
<LjL> obviously didn't fall *completely* down.
<Gary> ljl seen my stalker in #Defocus :p
<LjL> Gary: i'm not in there
<Pici> s/stalker/stalkers/
<Gary> oh I thought you were
<LjL> Gary: i don't autojoin, i normally only join if there's some idiot around to begin with
<LjL> Gary: i wish i had so many lovers :(
<Gary> ah, plenty of them in there :p
<Gary> they are scaring me :p
<Garystalker> hi Gary
<LjL> Gary: don't invite your friends here now, this is a private party :(
<Gary> Seeker`: I'll get you
<Seeker`> huh?
 * Garystalker prods Gary
<Seeker`> Gary: ?
<Gary> Seeker`: nm, sorry
<Garystalker> Gaaaaaaaarry
<Gary> Garystalker: lol
<Garystalker> I seeeeeeee yoooooooooou
<Gary> damn that IP, I knows it....
<Seeker`> Gary: is it yours?
<Gary> Seeker`: nope
<Seeker`> you sure?
<Gary> since I am VM yeah
<LjL> you're a virtual machine?
<Gary> virgin media
 * jpds needs ops in +1 to change topic - anyone around?
<jpds> ikonia: ta.
<ikonia> no sweat
<jpds> Oh wait, it was LjL.
<ikonia> oh, he must have beat me
<ikonia> LjL: nice to see you made it
<LjL> look, it's not like 95% of italians have died... regardless of hopes :P
<ikonia> LjL: still nice to see you ok
<Seeker`> ikonia: that was pretty much his reaction to me too
<ikonia> screw him
<LjL> yeah he's a prick isn't he
<ikonia> totally
<LjL> you're talking about gary, right?
<ikonia> is there anyone else..... ;)
<ikonia> still nice to see you checked in
<LjL> anyway i'd rather have an earthquake. i haven't smoked all day. that'd distract me at least.
<Gary> what did I do now?
<LjL> Gary: don't pretend you don't know
<LjL> creepy anyway. according to USGS reports the quake was felt from venice to naples, actually even further down than naples
<ubottu> tsimpson called the ops in #ubuntu (Retkiesa69 trolling)
<nickspoon> LjL: Aww, you're still here.
<ikonia> nickspoon: that's what I should have said
<ikonia> seemes to be welcomed more than concern
<nickspoon> ikonia: LjL sees concern as a sign of weakness.
<ikonia> ....and crushes it
<ikonia> ljl is the chuck norris of the ubuntu world
<LjL> nickspoon: you can't just HOPE i'm crushed by the roof of my house, you have to make that HAPPEN
<nickspoon> LjL: I guess. Still, it would have been nice.
<ikonia> If you have 4gig or ram and LJL has 4 gig of ram, LJL has more ram than you.
<LjL> i have more space between my gig, at least
<ikonia> <ljl facts>
<ikonia> I feel it's sleep time
<ikonia> good night gents & ladies
<nickspoon> Night ikonia.
<nickspoon> LjL knew the earthquake was going to happen, so he told some crazy scientist that nobody would believe.
<LjL> nickspoon: heh that "debate" has reached you too?
<nickspoon> Oh yes.
<LjL> nickspoon: anyway i receive USGS earthquake reports, and there were two >4 earthquakes yesterday
<LjL> nickspoon: it didn't take a genius to suspect a big one might come
<LjL> nickspoon: but what exactly do you do, evacuate an entire region for a week?
<nickspoon> LjL: Well, precisely.
<nickspoon> The only thing to do is to build places that don't fall down in earthquakes.
<LjL> nickspoon: which isn't all that feasible, either, when half of your houses are from the middle ages and you're actually *proud* of that in the first place
<nickspoon> LjL: Well, shouldn't be a problem in L'Aquilla now that large bits of it are already gone :/
<LjL> L'Aquila
<nickspoon> Sorry sir.
<LjL> nickspoon: it's a ghost town but at least spell it right :(
<Seeker`> LjL: that "debate" has reached slashdot
<LjL> nickspoon: there's a similar issue with the vesuvius - we probably *will* know in advance, with a reasonable probability, when it's going to erupt - but again what do you do, evacuate naples for a month - and then maybe it just doesn't happen?
<Seeker`> you fit everyone with teleportation devices. problem solved.
<nickspoon> What do you *mean* Italy doesn't have those yet?
<nickspoon> You're still using what? Scooters? Don't make me laugh.
<Seeker`> its amazing how many problems can be solved with a simple teleportation device
<Seeker`> too lazy to go to the kitchen?
<nickspoon> You bet.
<Seeker`> want to throw something at someone but have bad aim?
<Seeker`> want to send Ljl to an alternate dimension
<Seeker`> the answer to all of these problems (and many more) is a teleportation device!
<LjL> nickspoon: i'm currently trying to quit smoking.
<LjL> nickspoon: don't make me start murdering to replace it.
<nickspoon> LjL: Murderers live longer than smokers.
<LjL> nickspoon: but what about quality of life?
<nickspoon> I suppose if you aren't caught, better.
 * Gary pops out for a ciggie
<LjL> nickspoon: well just don't make me kill you anyway, ok?
<LjL> nickspoon: i don't want to be forced to make you die of a quick death just because i get upset
<nickspoon> LjL: You'll never get here. I live at the top of a gentle incline.
<LjL> nickspoon: die slowly and painfully of natural causes like you're supposed to, 'k
<LjL> nickspoon: tsk, i can still ran to catch the tram still! i can make your stupid hill.
<LjL> true, i do gasp during the whole tram ride afterwards
<Gary> I went for a walk today!
<Gary> it was amazing, I did not die
<nickspoon> I heard that there's short-wavelength radiation out there.
<Seeker`> Gary: where did you go for a walk?
<Gary> from home, up the big hill into town, round town, stopped for bank and coffee shop visit and back home via jessops
<Gary> t'was about four miles ish
<Seeker`> what?!
<Seeker`> you can have walks outside now?
<Seeker`> I thought you could only have them to the server room and back
<LjL> wow
<LjL> The problem here is not that someone here using poor science happened to be sort of right, the problem is that Italy is a country with high risks of earthquakes and exceedingly poor construction and preparation.
<LjL> not all slashdotters are idiots?
<LjL> my strongest beliefs are shaken at the roots.
 * Seeker` has posted comments on slashdot in the past
<Seeker`> they have even been modded up
<ubottu> In ubottu, Shishire1 said: !pan is bluez-compat
<raylu> is this the correct place to ask about bans?
<raylu>  6:53:30 -!- mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@FOOR.RES.CMU.EDU] by FloodBot1
<Gary> any reason you versioned the whole channel?
<raylu> i just installed the verstats script and got a bit trigger happy
<raylu> i wasn't aware it counted as flooding; i thought the replies went to only me
<Gary> from everyone connected to that channel, kinda causes issues
<raylu> oh, sorry
<LjL> raylu: i'll remove the ban, just a minute please
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-07
<LjL> raylu: removed
<raylu> thanks
<chronic> can someone unban me from kubuntu and ubuntu+1?
<LjL> well, no
<chronic> i wasnt talking to you
<mneptok> chronic: and with that answer, now everyone agrees with LjL
<LjL> well, we have no operator called "someone"
<LjL> err... actually we do. but that's beyond the point.
<chronic> he knows i wasnt talking to him, he banned me
<mneptok> chronic: and the rule is that bans are removed by the people that set them
<mneptok> chronic: of course, that can change given the level of cooperation and conciliatory behavior. which you seem to lack. so, you stay banned.
<mneptok> is there anything else?
<chronic> what should i be conciliatory about?
<mneptok> the behavior that got you banned.
<chronic> i dont feel i did anything wrong
<mneptok> then that's the problem
<LjL> so you have...
<LjL> 13 kick / ban entries...
<LjL> because you did nothing
<chronic> well, some people dont like my language
<mneptok> chronic: it's not "some people." it's a hard and fast rule in all Ubuntu channels.
<mneptok> chronic: you seem to have a learning disability in this particular regard. you use bad language, get banned, then do it again. why, exactly?
<mneptok> chronic: some people define clinical insanity as repeating the exact same behavior and expecting a different result.
<chronic> my mom didnt teach me?
<mneptok> well, we're not going to act in loco parentis.
<LjL> mneptok: thankfully, as you'd be SO bad at it.
<mneptok> LjL: suckle my manteat :P
<LjL> tsts
<chronic> ok, so just unban me from ubuntu+1
<mneptok> chronic: would it help shorten the conversation if i told you there was absolutely no way you are going to be unbanned this evening?
<chronic> ok, so just unban me from ubuntu+1
<LjL> bah
<LjL>  /remove #ubuntu-ops chronic :Do you know what also help shortening the conversa
<mneptok> LjL: hey! you and all you know and love alright today?!
<LjL> mneptok: i'm fine, and so are the very few people that i love. we're still waiting for an #ubuntu-it op to show up, but it seems (from an SMS sent to someone) he's alright even though the house is not
<mneptok> that's good news. except about the house. :/
<mneptok> if this is the herald of increased volcanic activity, i hope it's Stromboli or Etna and not Vesuvio
<LjL> mneptok: well, that's the worst thing really... ok, fatalities aren't a good thing, but there's currently 150, in the end they'll be 300 or something. it's a creepy number but not so far from what happens when a plane crashes or something
<LjL> mneptok: what really gives me the creeps is the idea of 0
<mneptok> *nod*
<LjL> mneptok: what really gives me the creeps is the idea of ~50/100k people having lost their home and whatever they had in it
<LjL> a city becoming a ghost town in 5 minutes
<mneptok> LjL: that will be a loooooong time "cleaning up"
<mneptok> the rubble is the easy part.
<mneptok> and Abruzzi is so, so nice (IMO)
<LjL> and just yesterday we were having fun about it, they were saying the'd stopped caring about earthquakes since they had two a day
<mneptok> welp, someone that expressed such sentiments just paid off some massive karma
<LjL> mneptok: are you aware of that fellow claiming (and apparently this time being "right") he had predicted it? it's made slashdot...
<mneptok> yeah, saw that.
<mneptok> "OK, our bad. When's the next one?"
<LjL> another 4.9 shock
<LjL> expected - but 4.9 isn't that light
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: ubottu: k is a programming language that mouse-_ knows too much about
<LjL> the sucky thing is it's raining in l'aquila, too :|
<LjL> and they haven't brought enough tents yet
<LjL> and judging from the images on TV, it doesn't look like there's many undamaged cars
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Goldfisch said: !ubottu mkisofs is a command-line tool for generate ISO image files based on a file system.
<Myrtti> örrörör
<Flannel> Myrtti: really now?
<Myrtti> Flannel: yes.
<Flannel> Myrtti: alright then.
<Tm_T> hm?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu wolf`wolf another alias for icebuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> did he got his way out too?
<Myrtti> ikonia: are you *sure* it's him?
<ikonia> Myrtti: %200
<Myrtti> there must be some idiot influx in #ubuntu right now
<ikonia> 08:25 -!- wolf`wolf [n=admin@118.91.188.92]
<ikonia> 08:25 -!-  was      : hynix
<ikonia> 08:25 -!-  server   : irc.freenode.net [Tue Apr  7 07:03:15 2009]
<ikonia> 08:25 -!- End of WHOWAS
<Myrtti> right
<ikonia> plus the PM conversation he sent me
<ikonia> and he was in as "nvidia" yesterday ????
<ikonia> I was sleeping on both counts so couldn't respond/action it
<ikonia> is there nothing freenode staff can do about icebuntu/whoever ?
<ikonia> I totally understand they can't remove the whole network, I'm just asking due to not knowing if there is any more subtle tricks
<elky> ikonia, he's accessing by open proxies. 'node should be using him as a detection service and shutting them down as quickly as he reveals them
<Myrtti> I don't understand what's his issue
<Myrtti> is it just to be annoying
<ikonia> yes, 
<elky> he has no understanding or regard of 'other peoples feelings
<elky> everything is about him and what *he* gets out of it
<elky> he doesnt care if he creeps you out, because *he* gets some form of companionship out of it
<elky> he doesn't care that you dont want, because *he* does, and that's all that matters to him
<elky> it's sick. yes. but that is how his mind works
<ikonia> bottom line is - from freenodes point of view - persistant ban dodging 
<ikonia> block the open proxies he's using
<elky> <WatchBot> -WARNING: wolf`wolf!admin@118.91.188.92 may be evading the ban on i`hate`bsd!n=admin@118.91.188.73
<ikonia> well done watchbot
<popey> neat
<ikonia> elky: when was that ?
<elky> about 3 hours ago
<elky> no, longer...
<ikonia> he was on 118.91.188.92 about 3 hours ago too
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> sorry, re-read
<elky> it's 1800 here now, that was at 1500... yes. 3 hours ago
<ikonia> I see a pattern 118.91.118.......
<ikonia> ;)
<elky> it's a proxy network, yes
<ikonia> shows up as an indian ISP 
<elky> so not as a uni?
<ikonia> doesn't mention an educational name - just the isp 
<ikonia> http://www.unilinx.net/
<ikonia> ahh ha
<ikonia> it is a uni
<ikonia> or school
<ikonia> or not.....
<ikonia> can't quite work it out, the RIPE entry isn't clear
<Myrtti> errrr
<Myrtti> he's in UK?
<ikonia> Myrtti: no, I'm just using the ripe tools to query the other providers
<ikonia> its not "ripe" - I'm just using the tools
<Myrtti> don't scare me like that
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> he's coming to "meet you"
<Myrtti> >____<
<ikonia> with is "powerful friends"
 * elky smacks ikonia's hand.
<ikonia> that was naughty
<elky> no giving Myrtti heart attacks please
<Myrtti> I prefer to have him atleast 1000km away from me
<ikonia> interesting, there is currently no-one /who 118.91.188.*
<elky> yeah, i was checking that too
<ikonia> no-one on 118.91 either
<ikonia> I wonder if his powerful friends own that ISP ?
<ikonia> only he can use it
<elky> no, there were others on it the day after the oftc thing
<elky> unless they were all variants of him, but i doubt it
 * ikonia is fed up of people making stupid errors then blaming the idea as stupid
<elky> yeah
<ikonia> "oh oh, I'm used to centos" - it's the same in centos too, don't try to pass your inability off as distro issues
<Myrtti> idiocy is the only sustainable energysource in this world
<elky> the problem is that it's not a compatible energy source for constructive things
<Myrtti> that's where the giant hamster wheel comes in use
<elky> hehe
<Tm_T> count me out
<Myrtti> huh...
<Myrtti> why am I getting an updated 2.6.27-11 ?
<Myrtti> I don'ts understands
<Tm_T> "dont trust the bartender with bad grammar"
<Tm_T> yeah, Outcast quote...
<Tm_T> inaccurate one too!
<elky> do bartenders with good grammar even exist?
<Tm_T> no idea
<elky> i like the ones who even in a busy bar remember what you had for your last drink when you go up for your second
<Tm_T> I haven't been in bars really
<elky> i'm australian. it's almost illegal to not get drunk in a bar on your 18th birthday. jussi01 will back me up on this
<Tm_T> elky: you think finnish are less of that kind?
 * Tm_T just not interested on getting drunk
<elky> i thought finns just got drunk at home on home made salmiakki
<Myrtti> pussikalja (beer picnics) is good too
<Myrtti> bars are a bit expensive to get drunk in, better start at home with that salmiakki first
<elky> hehe
<elky> aussies get a head start at home too
<Tm_T> kids...
<Myrtti> *snif*
<elky> the key to avoiding hangovers is to wake up still drunk
<elky> and avoiding cola
<jussi01> elky: +1
 * jussi01 giggles again at finnish words...
<Tm_T> jussi01: pussi?
<jussi01> Tm_T: yeah... (goes to stop being childish...)
<elky> well, beer is a pussy drink.
 * Tm_T huggles jussi01 "poor baby"
<Myrtti> jussi01: megapussi
<jussi01> Myrtti: that pone always cracks me up
<Myrtti> I know, I tease Duncan with that as well :-P
<Myrtti> http://www.finlandforthought.net/2008/12/09/megapussi-or-minipussi/
<Myrtti> *snork*
<jussi01> Myrtti: ahh, youve found Phils blog... rofl... He is a really funny guy
<Myrtti> jussi01: ages ago
<jussi01> yeah
<Myrtti> ooh, troll congregation gathering up
<christel> do you think they have like a union
<christel> a trolls union i mean
<Myrtti> probably
<christel> that could be quite fascinating, campaigning for equal rights for trolls and what not
<Myrtti> they must be on speed or something
<Myrtti> it feels like the trolls have evolved to the next stage of their development phase
<jussi01> Oh come on, Im sure Rölli should be allowed to join the union also :D
<Myrtti> awwww
<Myrtti> but he's so benign creature
<ikonia> for the record also 10:28 -!- wolf`wolf [n=admin@118.91.188.59]
<ikonia> just showing the other IP he was using
<jussi01> for all those not clued in... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%B6lli and  http://www.yle.fi/pikkukakkonen/historiikki/rolli/kuvat/rolli_kitara.jpg
 * ikonia gets clued
<jussi01> oh sorry ikonia you were saying something serious ? :P
<ikonia> jussi01: no
<ikonia> jussi01: nothing important
<jussi01> good :D
<ikonia> I never do 
 * jussi01 points ikonia to pm
<Myrtti> MORE painkillers
<ikonia> @mark chilli0 #ubuntu "you're fucked" his response was "he's bored" 
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu x_ ban dodging, serious troll "11:45 <x_> fucking douche
<ubottu> Error: No closing quotation
<ubot2_> ikonia: Error: No closing quotation
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu x_ ban dodging, serious troll "11:45 <x_> fucking douche - seen on 208.70.103.41 90.148.154.178 118.251.146.25 - said he would ban evade"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> getting fed up with stupidity in +1 now
<gnomefreak> is someone an op in #ubuntuforums-beginners:
<ikonia> what the hell is that channel for ???
<gnomefreak> not really sure nothing in /t says. It seems no ops are needed at this time
<ikonia> just seems odd
<Myrtti> Pric ey
 * Myrtti curses silently in Finnish
<dingding> hello
<bazhang> dingding, how may we help you
<dingding> can i know something
<dingding> ?
<Myrtti> do you want the default answer?
<Myrtti> the default answer is: "let me get my crystal ball"
<dingding> how much time you must wait for  a serious ban 
<dingding> to get unbaned?
<bazhang> dingding, several bans and ban-dodging as well
<dingding> ok
<dingding> i just need to know for how long i must wait
<dingding> he he
<dingding> i think is so long
<dingding> because im waiting here for hours
<dingding> do you know or not?
<Myrtti> dingding: most have waited for days
<Myrtti> if not weeks.
<dingding> so in my case i must wait for....?
<bazhang> dingding, its been just a bit over 10 days
<Pici> dingding: For serious bans we do not unban unless we think that the person has learned their lesson....
<dingding> i am waiting for 2 weeks
<bazhang> dingding, and that is for the current nickname; you also ban-dodged many times before that
<dingding> well i learned my lesson
<dingding> hey i need to know only the time
<dingding> because i know for what i been banned
<Pici> And why was that?
<dingding> i learned my lesson
<dingding> that is for sure
<dingding> and i am not say lies
<dingding> are you going to say a time or something because that is the only info i need
<Pici> I'm asking you why you think you were banned.
<dingding> well you know
<dingding> because you banned me
<Pici> Pretend I don't.
<dingding> you did not but other op did
<dingding> ok
<dingding> because i done ban-dodge
<dingding> any questions?
<dingding> so are you going to say the dead line or not?
<Myrtti> what was the *original* reason?
<dingding> the reason?
<dingding> ok
<dingding> there was no reason
<dingding> i just had a stupid moment
<Pici> One moment.  I'm doing other stuff here so I cannot respond immediately.  Let me check my logs for something.
<dingding> ok
<bazhang> 2009-03-22T12:46:02 <cristi_> how can I ruin up my system?
<bazhang> pasting that 14 times was a starter
<dingding> hit the PC
<dingding> it is easy
<bazhang> that was you
<dingding> ooh me
<dingding> so what do you want me to say?
<bazhang> you seem not to have learned anything
<dingding> i learned a ot of things
<dingding> like be a nice guy
<dingding> and never tease others because is very ugly
<dingding> anyone there
<Pici> I don't see how that has anything to do with ban evasion or your initial behavior.
<dingding> what that?
<dingding> can you explain me what are you talking about?
<bazhang> 2009-03-25T14:24:25 <Kde> you remember cristi?
<bazhang> 2009-03-25T14:24:31 <Kde> hahahahha it`s me
<dingding> i just came here to find out when i am going to be unbanned 
<dingding> and you start to remember all my lines
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ekushey said: !bd is Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
<ubot3> In #ubuntu-gr, jussi01 said: !forget jussi01
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ekushey said: !bn is Bangla te Ubuntu bishoyok alochonar jonno #ubuntu-bd te ashun. Dhonnobad!
 * jussi01 grumbles at ubot3
<bazhang> dingding, you ban-dodged so many times using so many nicknames, its really difficult to believe you have 'learned your lesson'
<dingding> ok
<dingding> how many times i done that on xubuntu or other server since then?
<Pici> Ekushey: Howdy.  Which loco team is that for?
<Ekushey> Hi Pici!
<Myrtti> Pici: bangladesh
<Myrtti> Pici: see -irc
<Pici> Myrtti: ooh
<Ekushey> :)
<dingding> bangladesh? what should i do in there?
<dingding> i am not an irakian
<dingding> ohh
<dingding> that was for someone else
<dingding> sorry
<dingding> bazhang, answer my question please
<Myrtti> Ekushey: was there something else?
<Ekushey> Myrtti, nope thanks that was it :)
<dingding> can anyone help me because everything seems dead here
<Pici> I think I can speak for all of us when I say that we don't believe that you have changed.
<dingding> ok
<dingding> if you dont belive
<Pici> The sheer number of bans speaks volumes.
<ikonia> glad the Pici updated ban covered him off well
<bazhang> yep
<Pici> ikonia, bazhang: Sorry, I didn't realize at first that this was the same person as cristi
<bazhang> Pici, among many others
<ikonia> no need to apologise to me
<bazhang> kde, gnome, crismusg, and so on
<bazhang> Pici, sorry to not be around much today.
<Pici> bazhang: I'm pretty busy here as well.
<bazhang> hehe
<ikonia> Pici: flat file databases don't run themselves you know !
<jussi01> ikonia: seen your mail?
<ikonia> not at the moment, but will do shortly
 * Pici shudders
<ikonia> phone tells me a I have a few messages waiting, no client at the moment
<jussi01> ikonia: aye
<ikonia> 15 minutes and I'll be back at my desk
<Pici> Its not even a relational database really.  Rather, each table's columns are made up of pieces of each file, which may or may not have been represented in another table already.
<ikonia> Pici: I'm just teasing you
<LjL> fine idea going to bed late while trying to stop smoking. i don't *at all* feel like craving for a cigarette now.
<LjL> AAAAAAAAh
<ikonia> LjL: how long has it been ?
<LjL> ikonia: something like 30 hours i guess
 * Myrtti slaps a nicotine patch on LjL arm
<LjL> i'd rather stop without nicotine aid if i can at all
<Myrtti> LjL: now would be a good time to start learning crochet or knitting, I'm told
<Myrtti> or similar manly hobby
<LjL> murdering
<Myrtti> (though knitting is originally manly)
<LjL> i'd just like an injection of something to sleep for the next two weeks
<Myrtti> LjL: congratulations on decision of trying to quit though
<Pici> Good luck from me as well.
<Myrtti> **huggles**
<LjL> i could give the money i don't spend smoking to the earthquake victims.
<LjL> but then, i don't want to make them actually rich...
<ikonia> LjL: I would congratulate you, but previous form suggests I should make an off the cuff jibe, that you will apprectiate more
<Myrtti> uh-oh
<Pici> zoiks
<Myrtti> indeed
<Myrtti> I wonder what happened to it
<jussi01> box seems down... :/
<jussi01> backup on the way
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Myrtti> I guess Nebula is having *TROUBLES*
<jussi01> ok, likely this has an old db
<jussi01> but at least its something.
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping
<tsimpson> jussi01: pong
<jussi01> tsimpson: have you a current db floating around?
<jussi01> if so, could you update this instance of ubottu - on jussi01.com
<tsimpson> don't you remember? we have that website backing everything up :)
<Myrtti> *grunt*
<jussi01> tsimpson: "I know noooosthink!"
<jussi01> hrm... 
<jussi01> ok, seems like the box came back up
<tsimpson> "http://www.drivehq.com/file/df.aspx/publish/ubottu/database/ubuntu.db.bz2"
<tsimpson> that should be daily iirc, but I'll check
<tsimpson> Last-Modified: Thu, 07 Aug 2008 04:43:15 GMT
<jussi01> tsimpson: are you bringing her back up now?
<tsimpson> it's ghosting
<jussi01> right
 * jussi01 is hungry and hasnt got food in the fridge...
<jussi01> means I have to go out :(
<tsimpson> at least you can choose what you want then, rather than going "now, what can I make with cheese, jam and a tomato..."
<jussi01> tsimpson: I have cheese jam and... err... no tomato..
<jussi01> but I have cabbage
<jussi01> and sour cream...
<Pici> ew
<jussi01> and a little ham...
<jussi01> some poron kuivaliha
<jussi01> macaroni
<jussi01> could just make mac and cheese :P
<Pici> bug 356517
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: Unknown host. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/356517/+text)
<Pici> jussi01: ^^
<jussi01> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<jussi01> might be a nebula problem, or our dns is borked
<tsimpson> jussi01: bug 1 is hard-coded to fail ;)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<jussi01> bug 178
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: Unknown host. (https://launchpad.net/bugs/178/+text)
<tsimpson> eek
<tsimpson> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<tsimpson> let's try some OpenDNS
<jussi01> :)
<tsimpson> bug 356517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 356517 in network-manager "udev does not detect eth0 on armel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/356517
<Myrtti> wheee
<erUSUL> hi there
<erUSUL> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<erUSUL> this link http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html returns 404
<Pici> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Pici> erUSUL: fixed.
<erUSUL> thanks
<Pici> Thank you
 * erUSUL waves
<ikonia> has anyone got any logs of shubuntu_ in #ubuntu speaking ?
<ikonia> looks quite "panarchy" like in other channels
<Pici> ikonia: let me take a look at my logs
<LjL> i don't have anything
<ikonia> no problem, I'm being a tad over cautious due to him trying to get by a few times
<Pici> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/fbe85fb9
<Pici> ikonia: I think the more recent replies are mis-tabs.
<LjL> what happened to ubottu
<LjL> server's up
 * Myrtti prods jussi01 
<LjL> uh, or was up... until a second ago
 * jussi01 in turn prods tsimpson
<jussi01> oh
<LjL> it's timing out now
 * tsimpson starts prodding ubottu.com
<jussi01> nebula is having issues
<LjL> but i was connected to it just 10 seconds ago
 * Pici prods nebula
<LjL> and ps aux didn't give ubottu running
<Pici> Its kinda working for me
<LjL> yeah, connected now
<LjL> it's probably coming and going
<tsimpson> I managed to ./start.sh just before my ssh connection stalled
<LjL> the ubottu process is up now
<jussi01> tsimpson: there is another instance on jussi01.com if we need it
<tsimpson> looks like it's responding again
<jussi01> \o/
<LjL> uhm it's stopped responding again for me
<tsimpson> the server stopped responding too
<LjL> yeah, i meant that - my ssh session on it
<tsimpson> well, I've uploaded the database and conf files while it was alive
<tsimpson> so we have a current backup
<LjL> is the one currently online on ubottu.com?
<LjL> 'cause it's still not responding here
<ikonia> Pici: seems inoccent, I'm wrong on this one
<ikonia> Pici: thanks for the logs
<tsimpson> LjL: yeah, I'll try to sync the database over and transfer to jussi01.com
<Pici> dueling bots in #ubuntu
<LjL> it's responsive right now
<tsimpson> probably won't be for long
<seeker``> jussi01: Are there problems with ubottu.com?
<jussi01> seeker``: yes
<seeker``> :'(
<jussi01> seeker``: the whole cluster is down and up like a yoyo
<seeker``> eww
<seeker``> any particular reason?
<jussi01> dunno
<seeker``> :/
<seeker``> well that sucks
<jussi01> Myrtti: ping
<jussi01> Myrtti: what is nutmeg in finnish? 
<tsimpson> ok, ubottu is on jussi01.com now
<ubottu> erUSUL called the ops in #ubuntu (Shhhh)
<Pici> Already watching. 
<tsimpson> bantracker should be up on jussi01.com too, just ignore some of the recent timestamps
<tsimpson>  7 Apr 19:14:34 ntpdate[6602]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset 207.585717 sec
<nalioth> tsimpson: is there trouble with jussi's machine?
<tsimpson> nalioth: yes, with the ubottu.com one. the network seems to be going up and down
<tsimpson> right now I can't connect at all
<nalioth> ubot3 makes a good canary
<tsimpson> the jussi01.com server is till up though
<tsimpson> *still
<seeker`> grawity: How can we help you?
<grawity> Ah. Can someone correct this ubottu factoid?
<grawity> !upgradeproblem
<ubottu> upgradeproblem is There is a problem with the latest linux-image-generic package (is broken as for now) it is a known bug that is being sorted out here: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<grawity> s/is/<reply>/
<Pici> !-upgradeproblem
<ubottu> upgradeproblem has no aliases - added by elkbuntu on 2007-02-09 15:06:46
<Pici> what?
<Pici> ubottu: forget upgradeproblem
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Pici said: ubottu: forget upgradeproblem
<Pici> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> ubottu: forget upgradeproblem
<LjL> damnit
<LjL> another aftershock
<LjL> i don't know the magnitudo yet but this one seemed to be strong
<seeker`> LjL: How well can you feel them?
<LjL> i'm not feeling them at all, i'm just on irc channels where people do
<seeker`> ah, ok
<LjL> and they're saying this one was felt as far as naples so it might have been strong
<seeker`> :(
<seeker`> time to go to see the doctor, seeya
<LjL> crap
<LjL> 5.6 magnitude
<LjL> no wonder they've felt it in naples
<Seeker`> huzzah?
<Pici> I suppose
<Seeker`> ubottu.com has 2.84 seconds of lag to freenode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> That looked pretty instantaneous to me
<Pici> k
<ikonia> that was me
<ikonia> I put a forward on the nick x_ earlier
<ikonia> I'll remove it now, the nick x_ was being user by a troll all week
<Pici> Its now a canonicaller
<ikonia> yup, removed
<Pici> idiots.
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> proves justified in muting him
<ikonia> he was pm'ing people who offered help in the channel, but had a real attitude
<Seeker`> what did who do?
<ikonia> just some guy, asking for help, no problem, then when he got help started pm'ing people, then started getting abbusive when asked to take it to the main channel
<Seeker`> ah
<ikonia> need an #xubuntu op
<ikonia> attitudeless in #xubuntu is the same guy about to kick off
<ikonia> cody's awake - fine
<Pici> I forget the password I need anyway.
<ikonia> ha ha, I'll memoserv it back to you if you want it
<ikonia> I still have it my memo list
<Pici> ikonia: The irccouncil password?
<ikonia> yes
<Pici> o.O
<Seeker`> should ikonia have the irccouncil password?
<ikonia> it's not ircouncil
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> ubuntu-ops 
<ikonia> the emergcy account
<jpds> There's a Canonicaler trolling?
<Pici> jpds: Just someone with a similar nick. 
<ikonia> jpds: no, x_ was a troller for the past two days
<jpds> OK.
<ikonia> jpds: for some reason a canonical guy picked it today ????
<ikonia> 71-17-74-79.msjw.hsdb.sasknet.sk.ca trying to get past bans in #ubuntu
<ikonia> @mark #xubuntu meowImAKitt1 crazeEEEE421 meowImAKitty crazeEEEE420 is the same guy trying to ban dodge in #ubuntu
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @make #xubuntu meowImAKitt1 still being abusive in pm
<ikonia> @mark #xubuntu meowImAKitt1 still being abusive in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SportChick> n 68
<Seeker`> fail 68?
<Seeker`> meanie: oh?
<ubottu> In ubottu, tonyyarusso said: virtualbox ~= s/Gutsy/Gutsy onward/
<tonyyarusso> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-08
<Myrtti> brilliant
<Myrtti> I've got my laptop set up with a proper keyboard and a mouse
<Seeker`> Myrtti:  woo
<Myrtti> I have to figure out how to use xrandr tomorrow
<Myrtti> zlllleeeep -->
<Seeker`> nn
<LjL> i'll make a little ad, hope you don't mind -- if any US residents want to donate for the italian earthquake, they can do it from https://www.niaf.org/relief/Relief_info.asp - europeans and others can donate to the Italian Red Cross at http://www.cri.it/donazioni/index.php?mode=form (i can help translating fields) or via bank transfer at http://www.mediafriends.it/progetto/progetto_64.shtml (same)
<ubottu> In ubottu, ikanobori said: !troll is <reply> Trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can  be considered trolling - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel.
<Seeker`> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ubottu> eseven73 called the ops in #ubuntu (socerboy)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Fujisan said: ubottu> 'xp' is not a valid distribution  <-- huh???
<tsimpson> since when is fujisan unbanned?
<Seeker`> @bansearch fujisan
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @bansearch fujisan
<ubottu> No matches found for fujisan!n=fujisan@16-42-215.ftth.xms.internl.net in any channel
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<LjL> he's banned by cloak
<LjL> uhm no actually not even by cloak
<Seeker`> no in #u
<Seeker`> that was removed by jack sparrow a couple of months ago
 * genii sips
<LjL-Temp> my server seems to have hung on an update
 * genii sips some Pepto Bismol
<Myrtti> floodbot seems to need it too
<genii> Poor bot
<Madpilot> wow, someone in #u not only activated the root account, they used a one-char pw
<Madpilot> I think I'm going to use the word 'noob' for the first time here
<nalioth> Madpilot: don't you mean "idiot" ?
<Madpilot> the two words are often used as synonyms, which I know we discourage... but it's true in this case
<ikonia> morning
<Myrtti> I seriously badly deeply hate my work right now
<genii> Myrtti: I empathize.
<Gary> me too, but I'm off this week, so alls good
<Myrtti> the project ended two weeks ago but the customer keeps hammering me about doing modifications to the toolbox
<Myrtti> and I really, really would have better things to do
<genii> Maybe you can shove it off to someone
<genii> ikonia: Geez. ##windows too eh?
<ikonia> genii: yup
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, ikanobori said: !rave is <reply> Live your life like a rave machine!
<Seeker`> Gary: got all week off?
<Gary> yep
<Gary> today I am getting a Brother 4040 colour laser printer delivered, woot
<Myrtti> bah
<Gary> it looks good http://www.pcpro.co.uk/labs/156345/brother-hl4040cn.html
<Seeker`> i was meant to have all of this week off
<ikonia> canceled ?
<Seeker`> but had to get stuff finished at work; today is my first day of holiday
<elky> nice and quiet again today?
<jussi01> dont jinx it...
<elky> i'm leaning on a wooden table. i should be safe
 * Seeker` waits for an "ow" as the table collapses
 * Pici palms
<elky> why is dmsuperman voiced in there?
 * Myrtti suspects italian conspiracy
<ikonia> where?
<bazhang> 'mock the voiced'
<jussi01> a concept I heartily dislike...
<jussi01> and heavily disagree with
<Pici> It beats people constantly saying lolz and fail.
<jussi01> ...
<Gary> lolz
<bazhang> -ot has regressed to under 8 years old of late
<Pici> Yes.
<bazhang> especially with netyire
<jussi01> well no reason to give them things to act 8 years old about...
<bazhang> not the point at all, really.
<ikonia> lol
<ikonia> omg
<jussi01> so would you care to explain the point then?
<Pici> No point.
<bazhang> sure.
<bazhang> have done so, many times.
 * Myrtti looks at #ubuntu with slight amusement
<Pici> Guess he got bored.
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> phew
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> there. problem solved
<ikonia> ?
<topyli> elky: any particular reason you're opped on -ot?
<Pici> methinks shes asleep.
<Pici> deopped
<topyli> thanks
<Gary> maybe we should kick her till she wakes?
<topyli> gah. of course she's in bed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aubade said: !repo is <reply> You suck!
<Pici> LjL: Can you remind me what the ubuntu-ops user was for?
<LjL> Pici: originally - i don't really know. some months ago i proposed to use it as an alternative to ubuntu-irc-council for adding to channels
<Pici> LjL: Yeah, thats what I thought.  
<ikonia> thought it was for emergency use
<LjL> ikonia: like ubuntuirccouncil yes
<LjL> you can add it to a channel that's mostly managed by other ops
<tsimpson> jussi01 or jussi01_: is ubottu.com stable yet?
<Pici> eww http://www.kvirc.de/docu/doc_ctcp_avatar.html
<jussi01> tsimpson: no idea. probably, its a huge cluster, cant see it going down for that long, feel free to have a play
<tsimpson> jussi01: I'm just wondering when I should move ubottu back over
 * tsimpson us upgrading to jaunty ATM so isn't going to mess about too much
<jussi01> tsimpson: Ive no idea honestly, I havent asked, been busy today. 
<tsimpson> Pici: apparently some people want MSN-IRC
<tsimpson> jussi01: it's not that important, I just need to setup jussi01.com to use the proper rsync paths for the bot etc
 * Seeker` in on ubottu.comm at the moment
<Ienorand> Hello, is the "ban" of online chat clients (mibbit) in #ubuntu-se  a permanent thing and is there any way to enter using mibbit? I am unable to use any other irc tube due to firewall restrictions.
<Pici> Ienorand: We do not handle loco channel issues here, #ubuntu-irc would be a better place to ask.
<Ienorand> Ok
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, wo0f said: !wo0f is pro
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
 * Myrtti had duck
<jussi01> !unforget jussi01
<ubottu> I suddenly remember jussi01 again, jussi01
<Seeker`> !jussi01
<ubottu> Careful!
<Seeker`> !seeker
<ubottu> Something stupid this way comes
<Gary> lol
<Gary> thats great
<jussi01> !gary
<ubottu> be afraid, be *very* afraid
<jussi01> and thats perfect...
<tsimpson> nalioth, jpds and everyone else: until ubottu moves back to ubottu.com you can sync the current database from rsync://jussi01.com/ubottu/ubuntu.db
<tsimpson> (if ubottu.com is stable tomorrow, I'll do it then)
<ubottu> mc44 called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<tsimpson> Amaranth: that ban only lasts for one mibbit session iirc
<tsimpson> *!?=4cb2*@gateway/web/ajax/mibbit.com/* should be same as *!*@cpe-76-178.*.maine.res.rr.com
 * tsimpson thinks
<Seeker`> can't you ban mibbet by real name to get rid of people
<tsimpson> until they change their IP
<Seeker`> tsimpson: Yeah, but you could say that about any ban
<tsimpson> depends if rr.com is dynamic or not
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-09
<chronic> so how?
<LjL> chronic: what's your issue?
<chronic> how are you sure it was me u banned not someone else
<LjL> chronic: why do you need to know that information?
<chronic> i dont know , but you say u know it
<LjL> yes, i do know it
<LjL> i banned you because you evaded your previous ban
<LjL> i know it was you
<chronic> i think u have me confused with someone else
<LjL> and you know it was you, at least i hope your long term memory is fine and you do
<LjL> so i don't see the problem
<LjL> i have not confused you with someone else
<LjL> which is also testified by the fact that you asked me "what is the problem NOW", implying there was a problem previously.
<chronic> u surely have
<chronic> whatever you might think, i'm not whoever u think i am
<chronic> so please unban me now
<LjL> your ban will not be lifted.
<LjL> any more questions for us?
<chronic> why not? u just banned me without reason
<LjL> i banned you for ban evasion.
<chronic> i dont know what that is
<LjL> evading a ban.
<chronic> ok, i didnt do it
<LjL> yes, you did do it
<chronic> no
<LjL> i am not going to believe you didn't
<LjL> so drop this topic
<chronic> u are mistaken
<LjL> anything else?
<LjL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<chronic> who is your supervisor?
<LjL> chronic: nobody.
<chronic> u work for nobody
<LjL> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chronic> who pays u?
<LjL> you cannot read, can you?
<Seeker`> he is a volunteer here
<Seeker`> he gives up his free time to do this
<chronic> no, he does it because he likes it
<LjL> either way, that's none of your business
<LjL> if you want to appeal your ban, you'll find information about that in this channel's topic
<LjL> if you don't have any other question, then leave
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-ops chronic Ban evading and denying it (of course, ident and realname know much better)
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stupendoussteve said: Ljl is an op in #ubuntu-offtopic and an Ubuntu Member.
<LjL> i don't THINK so
<Seeker`> s/so/
<Seeker`> s/so//
<LjL> depends on your definition of "think"
<LjL> khaplja: hi
<NTFS> STOP LEAVING YOUR COMPUTERS ON 24/7 YOU ARE CREATING OVER 1000kg OF C02 EMISSIONS A YEAR.
<Seeker`> khaplja: how can we help you?
<LjL> !staff | maybe ntfs can spend some more time trying to k-line evade? i'm kind of sick of him
<ubottu> maybe ntfs can spend some more time trying to k-line evade? i'm kind of sick of him: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<LjL> (see #g-ops too)
<tsimpson> and #freenode
<ubottu> NTFS called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<LjL> what a huge idiot
<jussi01> tsimpson: ping
<elky> chr|s is being a tosser again i see
<topyli> brainac0cult = sam_
<ikonia> didn't we ban him yesterday
<ikonia> oh, he got bored and left
<topyli> yeah
<ubottu> In ubottu, ndan said: !foo is foo
<Gary> is he muted in #ubuntu or just not talking? (brainetc....)
<ikonia> not talking
<ikonia> he was a idiot as "sam_" yesterday
<ikonia> left before action was required
<Gary> I remember the ip
<ikonia> oh really
<Gary> gone
<elky> if a staff remembers your ip, it's probably not because of the 'being slightly annoying' thing the previous day
<Gary> elky: yeah, but annoyingly I have a sh..bad memory, so no idea what for
<elky> probably habitual annoyingness
<jussi01> I think the !gary factoid might come into sam_ s situation soon :P
<jussi01> !info roundcube
<ubottu> roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.1-7ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 3 kB, installed size 80 kB
<jussi01> has anyone used that before? ^^
<Myrtti> I have, it had some problems so I stopped using it
<jussi01> Myrtti: ok
<Myrtti> oooh, an office chair
<jussi01> Myrtti: any other suggestions for a good webmail program?
<jussi01> Myrtti: btw, when are you coming home?
<elky> squirrelmail
<jussi01> elky: thats what we have currently, its ok, was hoping for something a little more practical (also, something that doesnt look like from 10 myears ago)
<elky> it's the best i know of. sorry
<Myrtti> squirrelmail
<Myrtti> jussi01: we are currently discussing 30th... (yes I know)
<jussi01> *g*
<Myrtti> but it's the only one with reasonable ticket prices before the 6th when my mum is having her hip done
<jussi01> Myrtti: hehee... flying ryanscare?
<Myrtti> if my destination is Tampere, that's the easiest
<Myrtti> ooh, working kvm
<bazhang> floryn!n=florin@92.81.55.169 same as inspecthergadget!n=florin@92.81.151.218 ??
<elky> Gary, you seeing #f?
<Gary> elky: bacta?
<elky> Gary, i cannot scream troll loud enough
<Gary> hehe, he left gaygeeks when I laughed at him
<elky> because every time someone laughs at me, the first thing i think of is whether they're coming on to me
<Gary> he was being trollish, but we are a good bunch in gaygeeks and like a evil cat, like to play a bit with our prey
<bazhang> heh
<elky> yeah. bacta's joy comes from people scrambling to get rid of him. people trolling back hurts his little feelings
<Gary> we find it works best to troll the trolls, they don't need a ban then, as they are too scared to ever join again :p
<elky> yeah, when you're not upholding a social standard like ubuntu is
<Gary> yeah, I do feel for you folks
<elky> anyway, im going for early sleepies since i'm restless
<bazhang> not many standards in -ot of late.
<bazhang> none that I can see, that is.
<Gary> but I have hardly talked in there
<bazhang> -ru used to be troll central, now is very well policed.
<Myrtti> thank gods
<Gary> yeah, well done for that one bazhang 
<bazhang> odd that a loco would outshine on of the official channels
<bazhang> Gary, its mostly a4tech
<Myrtti> I just love how snappy my debian lenny is now that I run it with kvm instead of qemu
<Myrtti> splät
<Mez> indeed
<bazhang> wolf`wolf, how may we help you
<wolf`wolf> bazhang:  worng place sorry :)
<bazhang> that was icebuntu
<bazhang> * [wolf`wolf] (n=admin@114.69.251.75): hynix
<tsimpson> jussi01: pong (21600000ms)
<jussi01> rofl
<Pici> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Pici> slow
<LjL> -it op is back on irc now
<LjL> apparently sneaked inside his house and turned the wifi router back on to connect from outside :)
<LjL> normal people would probably give other things priority than turning on their server, but hey
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> LjL: good to hear he is ok :D
<jussi01> Myrtti_: what happened to Myrtti?
<Seeker`> DAMN YOU PEER!
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I just removed badfish69 (n=deadbody@12-201-8-6.client.mchsi.com from #u
<jussi01> was a bot
<tsimpson> moving ubottu over now
<tsimpson> it's on it's way
<jussi01> Myrtti_: I like your raspberries :D
<jussi01> (on your blog) ;)
<ubottu> In #ubuntuforums, hfsplus said: !P is valid.. if !P then blah.
<Flannel> Hi klaz168, how can we help you today?
<klaz168> Flannel, hi
<Flannel> klaz168: What can we do for you?
<klaz168> Flannel, well I'm a member of Ubuntu Egypt Team, and the channel's founder does not access IRC anymore, been six months. so i was wondering if it's possible to get transferred to another user?
<klaz168> also the LOCO admin isnt active anymore, not on mailing list or anything.. 
<Myrtti> you seem to be helped at -irc which is the correct channel for these issues anyway
<gouki> Can I ask for the presence of ububot on a loco channel?
<gouki> The idea was to have a bot displaying the URL for Launchpad bugs when a bug # is said in the channel. 
<gnomefreak> isnt the default master bot still ubottu ?
<gouki> Or that one, I don't know. 
<Seeker`> I thought ubottu wasn't being put in locos for loading reasons
<gouki> We have locobot_1 there, but I believe is mainly for logging. 
<Seeker`> we have ubot4 in -uk
<Seeker`> i think
<gouki> The channel in questions is #ubuntu-pt
<gnomefreak> mozilla team has ubottu and *log
<gouki> Should I ask in another channel or just come back in a few hours? 
<Seeker`> #ubuntu-irc may be better
<Seeker`> not sure
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-10
<gouki> Seeker`, thank you.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Wavesonics said: !boot is not what I'm looking for i don't think :/
<genii> LjL: Did that o4o make any sense to you?
<LjL> genii: hmm? i wasn't following -ot to begin with, until i got highlighted by !o4o getting called in the first place
<genii> LjL: I seemed to be a non-sequitur
<genii> Hm
<genii> *It
<LjL> genii, err, i'm not following you
<genii> bah
<LjL> try explaining it again with more coffee in your body. or less.
<ubottu> ogre called the ops in #ubuntu (freez3)
<elky> what was the spam for?
<LjL> elky [03:39:38] <freez3> Download music for free at www.freez3.blogspot.com
<elky> hes klined now, fwiw
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<bazhang> Mez, you're still opped in #ubuntu
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> /msg ChanServ op #ubuntu -Mez ;)
<bazhang> wonder if mopyo is zigga15
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu reid persistant attitude - could not accept not swearing
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<reid_> umm
<reid_> hi
<reid> uhh
<imachine> hello!
<reid> high
<ikonia> @mark imachine ban dodging threats in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu imachine ban dodging threats in pm
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<imachine> ban dodging threats?
<reid> excuse me
<reid> why was I banned?
<ikonia> 10:38 <imachine> don't worry, I have plenty more hostnames.
<imachine> I do have plnty more hostnames to spare.
<imachine> ofcourse I do
<imachine> but I wouldn't call saying that a "threat"
<reid> this is linux, if you want me to change my IP and my MAC address I can....
<ikonia> reid: you where banned as 1.) you could not stop using the wtf phrase 2.) you think that because you have helped the rules don't apply 3.) your parting comment
<ikonia> !staff | reid and imachine
<ubottu> reid and imachine: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<imachine> since in no way have I mentioned that I plan on using it.
<reid> ikonia: where did you come from.. I have been here for 4 hours helping ubuntu users
<ikonia> reid: so ?
<reid> ikonia: I spend ALOT of my time here..
<ikonia> reid: so ?
<imachine> ikonia, so a silly wtf is more valuable than helping new people?
<ikonia> reid: if you spend a lot of your time here you should know that language is not needed, and you should also know you can stop 
<reid> ikonia: uhh so I find it wrong that you can ban me just because I say a simple abbreviation?
<imachine> like we both said, wtf is not actually using a word.
<ikonia> reid: how many times did I ask you to stop ?
<imachine> it's an abbreviation
<imachine> nota swear words.
<reid> ikonia: once?
<imachine> ikonia, twice
<ikonia> reid: and did you keep arguing it ?
<imachine> what he did was not continue saying it
<imachine> but discuss it
<imachine> you just went right ahead and kicked him out
<imachine> that's not how a person with ops ought to behave mind you
<imachine> and I have been using irc since 2001
<reid> ikonia: I was disccusing it because I thought you were being kind of ridiculous
<imachine> so I guess I know what I'm talking about
<ikonia> reid: I asked you to stop 
<imachine> and it wasn't only reid that found it ridiculous mind you.
<ikonia> reid: you kept going
<reid> ikonia: and I did?
<reid> imachine, if I'm banned again.. meet me in #eeepc-ot
<ikonia> imachine: I'm not interested if the world found it ridiculous - it's the channels policy
<reid> ...
<imachine> he said what the fudge
<ikonia> guys - go play else where
<imachine> is that keep on going?
<reid> im not playing..
<reid> its 4:30 AM where I live
<imachine> no, I don't think so. you asked me to discuss it here with a PM I didn't even request
<reid> I find enjoyment.. in helping ubuntu users
<imachine> so here I am and wish to discuss it
<imachine> if you kick me out of here too, that's just as ridiculous as the banning and kicking of useful users you played off in #ubuntu moments ago
<ikonia> imachine: ok - here is the discussion. It's the channels policy to not use phrases like "wtf" - don't use it, it's that simple
<imachine> we're in no way trolls or abusive.
<reid> I used its ONCE
<imachine> ikonia, and we're here to discuss it
<reid> a SINGLE time
<ikonia> imachine: I'm explaining the policy 
<imachine> ikonia, and I'm leveraging the sense behind it
<reid> ok, that is the policy, I'm a VERY helpful user, and I find it ridiculous that you BANNED me
<imachine> based on previous events
<reid> if you do not want people contributing to #ubuntu
<ikonia> reid: I don't care if your Mark Shuttleworth helpful - that doesn't make it ok to keep saying it
<reid> that is fine
<imachine> what's the point of laws if they do more damage than good?
<reid> oh, I must've said it recently?
<reid> scroll up?
<imachine> the channel policy is to keep family friendly
<ikonia> imachine: most people can respect it, it would be a problem  - just don't use "wtf" - it's that simple
<reid> yes.. ok fine it is that simple
<reid> unban me
<reid> so I can help people
<reid> ?
<reid> I dont care if I can't say "wtf"
<imachine> exactly
<ikonia> how about gtfo
<reid> I want to be able to go into #ubuntu
<imachine> that's besides the point
<ikonia> reid: if you don't care - stop using it
<reid> what did I just say?
<ikonia> reid: calm down first of all 
<reid> I find this ridiculous
<imachine> reid, I think he wants you to put stars instead of wtf even if you talk about using the abbreviation itself ;-)
<ikonia> reid: please understand it's not just "wtf" - the abreviations of any language isn't called for
<reid> find
<reid> I will put stars
<ikonia> reid: please ignore imachine he's making it worse
<imachine> ikonia, sorry, I'm having a laugh ;p
<reid> the abbreviations of any language = *** ********** ** *** ********
<ikonia> reid: no - stars are not acceptable, I understand you're using it in here to explain yourself so don't worry 
<reid> lol ok
<ikonia> ok - mess around else where 
<imachine> ikonia, I think you're being a bit too serious mate
<ikonia> this conversation is over
<reid> so I'm banned
<reid> ?
<ikonia> yes
<reid> why?
<ikonia> I'm not discussing this futher while you both want to mess around
<reid> I said "wtf" once, and "gtfo" once
<imachine> look, just unban the man, he hasn't done anything wrong.
<ikonia> imachine: this is not your concern 
<reid> imachine, go to eeepc-ot
<imachine> ikonia, just as much as anybody elses, you made it my concern
<reid> ikonia, may I speak with you in the absence of imachine then?
<imachine> I'm an eye witness
<imachine> I think reid's being a bit more serious than me tho
<imachine> I can part if you guys want to discuss privately
<ikonia> reid: the pair of you are just messing around - I'm not dicussing it while you're both just messing around
<bazhang> imachine, please part the channel if you have no more business here
<imachine> bazhang, I have, but I can take it further, after reid's done talking.
<bazhang> imachine, this channel is logged and there are plenty of eyewitnesses
<imachine> bazhang, right, sorry
<imachine> forgot about that
<reid> ikonia: I am not messing around.. I want back in #ubuntu, because I was in the middle of helping people with ati drivers..
<reid> ikonia: those people will just go back to windows because of poor ati support
<ikonia> reid: then consider how you talk to people when they are trying to resolve an issue
<imachine> bazhang, so I'd like to be unbanned as well, but that's a different story. namely on the same grounds as reid. the only reason I got kicked off is because I disagreed with ikonia's way of solving the issue he had with reid.
<reid> I have considered
<reid> it could have very easily been solved civilly
<reid> however I was banned instantly
<reid> I said "wtf" once
<ikonia> reid: you where not
<reid> and "gtfo" once
<ikonia> reid: you still haven't grasped it
<imachine> so have I. I think I speak for both reid and myself when I say we're mature people, just a bit on the edge (me more like it), but we do provide helpful advice.
<reid> these are VERY common phrases
<imachine> and that's what its' all about.
<ikonia> reid: you said it multiples times, I asked you to stop, you kept going and then started with more rude abreviations
<reid> I will say it again-- I said "wtf" once
<ikonia> imachine: I strongly advise you to speak for yourself
<reid> and "gtfo" once
<ikonia> reid: don't make me pull up logs
<imachine> ikonia, and I do
<bazhang> reid, that is not the point. the channel policies are clear on that point (ie keeping it family friendly)
<ikonia> reid: I'm TELLING you you said it more than one
<ikonia> once
<reid> I did not read the policies, I apologize
<ikonia> reid: ok - so lets take some time to read the policies
<ikonia> !coc > reid 
<ubottu> reid, please see my private message
<ikonia> !guidelines > reid
<reid> ok, I understand, i cannot use any abbreviations that imply profanity
<ikonia> reid: they will give you an overview on what the #ubuntu channels generial idea of how to behave is
<ikonia> reid: please read the guidlines
<reid> im using irssi, I don't think I got them
<ikonia> !guidlines
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidlines
<ikonia> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> !coc 
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ikonia> there you go 
<reid> ok, they are saved as a pdf
<ikonia> reid: great, have a read
<reid> can I please be unbanned?
<reid> its not like I'm vulgar
<ikonia> reid: no, read through the guidelines so you know how to behave in the channel and we dont arrive here again
<reid> I am trying to HELP people be a part of the community
<ikonia> reid: behaving is being part of the communtiy
<reid> and I am agreeing to behave.. I will not use abbreviations that imply profanity, and I will not explicity use profanity
<reid> and I will not insult other users
<ikonia> reid: please read the guidlines so you know the other rules
<ikonia> reid: you'll get an idea of what's acceptable and what's not
<reid> do I need to recite them to you?
<ikonia> reid: no - take a few hours to absorb them please.
<reid> a few hours..
<ikonia> pleae.
<reid> its 4:30 AM my time
<ikonia> please
<ikonia> reid: ok - come back tommorow then 
<reid> the 2 or 3 people I was helping at the tiem
<reid> time
<reid> just got shot down
<ikonia> reid: there are others, who can help them
<bazhang> ati drivers are not exactly rocket science
<reid> but they wont.. because I use the same graphics chipset as them
<ikonia> reid: no problem, I'll pick it up with them
<reid> I do not see how "wtf" and "gtfo" deserve banning. seriously
<reid> these abbreviations have been on usenet for 20 years
<ikonia> reid: it's the channels policy 
<reid> I understand, and I didn't understand before
<ikonia> reid: and you where banned because you refused to stop - not becuased you use them
<reid> and I apologized
<ikonia> reid: yup, so read the rules and take them in so you don't end up in this situation again
<reid> so... how do I get unbanned?  I call you on your cell phone when I have absorbed the rules?
<reid> or is there a timer..
<ikonia> no, just pop in here tommorow 
<bazhang> reid, come back tomorrow please
<imachine> ikonia, so I've read the policys now, and under which one was I banned? disagreeing with you? I disagreed with channel policys. you invited me here. here I am, more or less happy to discuss the reasons.
<reid> what do I have to do to get unbanned now.
<imachine> reid, it will prolly just automatically drop.
<reid> its not like I am going to go in there and shout wtf omg wtf gtfo
<ikonia> imachine: - please don't advise reid
<bazhang> reid, you wont be unbanned on demand.
<imachine> reid, you can time-ban on freenode afaik.
<ikonia> reid: I suggest you ignore imachine - he is not giving you sound advice
<ikonia> reid: pop in tommorow and we'll talk it through 
<reid> do you honestly think I care THAT much about helping other people?  I was doing it out of generosity
<reid> I've been treated like a communisty in the 70's
<reid> communist that is
<reid> I can just as well help ati consumers in the #ati channel
<reid> I'm not going to come back tomorrow to beg to be unbanned
<reid> nor am I going to read pages and pages of rules just to get spammed by a bot
<reid> I was trying to help people
<reid> and that is the nature of ubuntu
<reid> you are obviously a very poor admin if you don't even understand the nature of ubuntu
<reid> imachine: join #eeepc-ot
<reid> just do it
<bazhang> reid, you are not making a case here.
<reid> =P
<ikonia> reid: you are making things worse
<reid> for who?
<ikonia> reid: yourself
<reid> I'm not the one who needs help
<reid> they are..
<ikonia> reid: ok - then please leave the channel
<bazhang> reid, this is the channel policy.
<reid> and you obviously aren't helping them
<reid> what is the channel policy
<ikonia> reid: if there is nothing else to discuss please leave the channel
<imachine> ikonia, right, can I get my story sorted then now please?
<ikonia> reid: the channels policy are the links you've been sent
<bazhang> reid, and no unbanning on demand. come back tomorrow to discuss please
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> imachine: two minutes please.
<reid> hmm, do you have a superior I can speak to?
<reid> possibly via e-mail?
<ikonia> she's in the channel
<bazhang> reid, just guideline'd
<reid> I understand the rules...
<reid> they are not hard to grasp
<reid> did you seriously expect me to read them before I /joined the channel?
<elky> then why did you not comply with them?
<ikonia> reid: ok - so come back tommorow and we'll finish this up
<reid> I don't want to come back tomorrow, I don't feel like contributing to a community that bans me for simply misunderstanding the rules
<ikonia> reid: ok - that's your choice
<bazhang> ok
<reid> so i'm banned forever?
<bazhang> reid, if there is nothing further then 
<ikonia> reid: no, not at all you're welcome back to discuss it any time
<reid> imachine: join eeepc-ot
<reid> imachine: just do it =/
<ikonia> reid: stop saying that 
<ikonia> reid: leave the channel
<reid> I am going to leave the channel
<ikonia> thank you
<reid> but if I leave before he joins that channel
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> leave now
<reid> then its not like I can call him on his cell phone
<ikonia> that's not what this channel is for
<ikonia> please leave now
<ikonia> imachine: go for it
<imachine> ikonia, well, I understand I leveraged authority here, but not necesarily the channel rules. I leveraged your request of not supporting what I thought was incorrect. You asked me to come here (via PM, the necessity of which is to be discussed, but that is another story, and I will to pass on it if we sort everything out with positive outcome), so here I am. no need to ban.
<imachine> I take it fully in that you people have a big channel and need to keep it in order.
<ikonia> imachine: you where banned because I asked you to stop discussing it in channel, you carried on, I muted you, asked you in pm to stop and come in here to discuss it, I unmuted you and you carried on, so that's why you got banned
<imachine> so authority is good to have. just as long as it's not abusive and allowing personal calls to trample the ideals of the organisation the channel stands for, in this case, Ubuntu
<imachine> well I wasn't really discussing it. I just said it was uncalled for to ban me.
<ikonia> imachine: I asked you to stop - and you had to make another comment
<ikonia> I asked you privatley to come here, there was no need for another comment in the channel
<ikonia> so you where banned and forwarded here
<imachine> ok
<bazhang> there was no abuse of authority.
<imachine> bazhang, well, I questioned ikonia
<imachine> bazhang, figured that's the abuse of authority I spoke of above
<ikonia> imachine: which you're welcome to do 
<imachine> so what happens now?
<ikonia> imachine: well you don't seem able to a.) follow peoples requests b.) respect the rules - so you can sit it out for a while
<ikonia> I'm not going to be as flexbile with you as you made it clear you didn't care about the ban as you had multiple hosts
<imachine> bah, I have respect for rules if I find them understandable.
<imachine> and reasonable.
<ikonia> and don't mess me around - you knew what you where saying with the "multiple hosts" comment
<imachine> ikonia, everyone does, really.
<imachine> ikonia, I respect bans tho, despite the ability of avoiding them.
<ikonia> ok - I'm not discussing symantics with you, you knew what you where saying to me
<bazhang> certainly, but ban evasion is not a wise choice.
<imachine> I tkae a ban as a request to leave, kind one or not ;]
<elky> imachine, we're entitled to have rules that suit us, and our rules do suit us. if you disagree with our rules, you're welcome to leave.
<imachine> I can respect that.
<imachine> I do admit sitting in #ubuntu makes me feel warm and cozy inside at times.
<imachine> and I wouldn't mind keeping that ability
<imachine> with your consent.
<imachine> so? sit it out? like, how long ? ;] don't make me beg now or anything.
<ikonia> no intention of making you beg at all, 
<imachine> I still stand by my ideas and so forth, but I do know that a channel is not just ops and policy
<ikonia> come back tommorow and have a 5 minute chat and we'll take if from there ? how does that sound
<imachine> so I think we can coexist peacefully
<elky> come back in a day, without breaking Freenode rules in the mean time.
<ikonia> imachine: I am more than happy to chat about policy with you - as I explained before you where banned, 
<imachine> ikonia, how's tonight sound?
<ikonia> imachine: I respect everyone's opinion even those that disagree with the current policy
<imachine> around 8pm UTC
<ikonia> imachine: nwah, 24 hours would be appeciated
<elky> i think debate should be left until after the current ban situation is resolved.
<imachine> ikonia, yea, ban+forward is good.
<ikonia> imachine: that's why I ban forwarded you 
<imachine> ikonia, haven't noticed the forward, to be honest ;]
<ikonia> imachine: wasnt trying to block you - but just explain the situation
<imachine> ikonia, that's why it prolly got a bit more heated.
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> it got heated at your end because of your behaviour - 
<imachine> I haven't seen irssi making a new window
<ikonia> no other reason
<imachine> yes
<ikonia> what irssi new window ?
<imachine> but it's a different story when you just get kicked off and when you ge kicked off and invited to somewhere else.
<imachine> I wasn't even aware you can ban and forward, tbh.
<imachine> haven't used all those gizmodos freenode offers.
<ikonia> imachine: you got kicked off, and I sent you a PM to ask you to join here to discuss it - you then explained you can ban dodge and that your not 16 so I can do what I want
<imachine> anyway
<imachine> I'll see what I can do. I'm on vacation now, so I have some more free time catching up with IRC.
<ikonia> pop back in 24 hours and we can discuss it futher
<imachine> amongst other things.
<imachine> it's a holiday feast ahead tho, so don't loose your knickers if it takes me more than 24h ;-P
<imachine> have a good one,
<imachine> see you soon
<ikonia> bye
<bazhang> heads up in -ot
<elky> noted
<bazhang> windowsxp troll
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops imachine pain - soon changed his attitude
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> those two where really odd as their attitude was like a light switch on/off 
<bazhang> yep
<elky> egads, i thought aprilhare was a brit...
<elky> yay, 10 minute lag. so fun
<elky> n=a@c122-106-184-177.belrs3.nsw.optusnet.com.au <-- i wonder....
<elky> it's thefeds
<elky> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic windowsxp_pro is likely thefeds
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> mopoyo is giving all kinds of conflicting answers
<bazhang> kde logged him out into gnome, kde is not installed, and lots more random weirdness
<topyli> heh. mopoyo is very l33t, found my realname when i warned him about language on -ot
<elky> ugh, i wish aprilhare would stop clinging
<bazhang> haha
<topyli> i should be scared i guess!
<bazhang> I always thought aprilhare was a she
<bazhang> hehe topyli 
<topyli> hmm i also thought so bazhang
 * Nafallo blames the Turtles
<bazhang> oof
<elky> i dont care which gender they are. every time i talk in there while they're paying attention, they direct a million questions at me about what i'm doing
<topyli> thrue, the interest is borderline unhealthy
<topyli> even i don't ask you questions all the time, and you know how much i love you!
<topyli> speaking of australia, 70s ac/dc should be the dictionary definition of "rock"
<bazhang> +1
<topyli> hmm i seem to like it two much though. i have two copies of powerage and rhythmbox plays every song twice
<topyli> "too much", although "two much" was't such a bad typo in this case
<bazhang> rhythmbox did that to my ipod when syncing it
<topyli> oh maybe it has something to do with my phone sync then
<bazhang> ZeroKewl> yea get dreamlinux ZeroKewl> it installs the drivers auto for u
<jussi01> yeah, I saw that. the guy is getting frustrated...
<bazhang> seems to be trolling imo; claiming that ubuntu is like microsoft
<jussi01> bazhang: Im watching/dealing with him ;)
<bazhang> jussi01, noted :)
<bazhang> ikanobori> so I've had norwegian girls, swedish girls and danish girls
<elky> he is persistant with making that channel hostile to women, isnt he
<bazhang> well if by that you mean overtly and grossly sexist, then yes
<elky> yes, overtly and grossly sexist environments are hostile territory for women. if we feel the need to hide, then it's hostile
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> approaching if not passing into open misogyny
<elky> no, it's not hatred he's displaying. it's just utter disregard
<bazhang> worse even
<elky> blatent utter disregard as a matter of rebellion?
<bazhang> complete objectification of women
<elky> well yeah. that's what i meant by disregard
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> here they call it hua ping (flower vase)
<bazhang> <chrislsp> anyone who knows assembly???  
<tsimpson> *no one* knows assembly
<bazhang> haha
<LjL> mikem will
<bazhang> or at least want to argue about it
<LjL> i think i really does know 8086 assembly
<jussi01> yippeee.. 
 * jussi01 gets to go to ice hockey tonight :)
<jussi01> kärtpät vs jyp :D
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ot changes to #ubuntu-lion's_pit when a windows xp troll comes in
<LjL> http://www.slash7.com/pages/vampires
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu psychomantis!n=phobos@89.170.98.66 trolling offtopic 'r u a bot?'
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> ouch in #freenode
<elky> bazhang, the bacta comment?
<bazhang> elky, yep what lorez said to him
<elky> he's a known troublemaker
<bazhang> seems so. always craziness in that channel
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> * Helder has quit (K-lined)
<bazhang> wrong channel to troll
<bazhang> polneu giving some very bad advice in #k
 * ikonia puts eyes on #k
<bazhang> change feisty instances to intrepid ugh
<bazhang> 'of course it will work'
<ikonia> nah
<bazhang> quoting the polneu fellow
<ikonia> yup
<bazhang> <xcdfgkjhgcv> Elda: Guess what else is pretty.
<bazhang> in -ot
<popey> 16:48:54 -!- xcdfgkjhgcv is now known as Samuel-NotAFK
<popey> 16:49:52 -!- Samuel-NotAFK is now known as xcdfgkjhgcv
<popey> aha!
<popey> that makes sense now
 * popey didn't reliase these were one and the same
<Seeker`> popey: Samuel-NotAFK is also banned from -uk?
<popey> he is
<popey> 16:48:54 -!- xcdfgkjhgcv is now known as Samuel-NotAFK
<popey> 16:49:24 < Samuel-NotAFK> FFS I'm banned from everywhere.
<popey> 16:49:52 -!- Samuel-NotAFK is now known as xcdfgkjhgcv
<popey> did make me smile
<ikonia> @bansearch xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> No matches found for xcdfgkjhgcv!n=xcdfgjkh@host217-44-135-209.range217-44.btcentralplus.com in any channel
<Gary> ikonia: try with Samuel-NotAFK
<reid_> hello
<reid_> I need to speak with someone about getting unbanned from #ubuntu
<ikonia> reid_: no you don't
<reid_> oh
<ikonia> reid_: we said come back tommorow
<reid_> it IS tomorrow for me
<ikonia> no it's not
<reid_> ... yes it is
<ikonia> it was 4:00am your time when you last spoke to me
<reid_> thats the night time, I didn't know you were so nitpicky about it actually being a different day
<reid_> I went to sleep
<reid_> I woke up
<reid_> I ate breakfast
<reid_> lol
<reid_> I even went to class
<Gary> when they say tomorrow they normally mean approx 24 hours later
<reid_> I just still do not really see the reasoning for being banned just for saying "wtf"... how would one know you are not allowed to say that
<reid_> people say it ALL the time in the channel
<reid_> and I've never seen anyone get banned
<ikonia> reid_: a.) you where supposed to read the rules to know that, however I accept that you didn't b.) you didn't know, so I told you, you said it again, I told you again, you started off with omfg
<popey> nobody said it since you last did reid_ 
<ikonia> reid_: do we really have to cover this again, I explained the situation
<popey> okay, one person has :)
<reid_> and nobody had any socialist values once McCarthy started calling them commies and arresting them
<reid_> lol
<ikonia> I told you before - if you can't discuss this without pointless/stupid comments, I won't take it futher forward
<reid_> that wasn't a pointless comment, nor was it stupid
<ikonia> ok, this conversation ends
<ikonia> !idle | reid_ 
<ubottu> reid_: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<reid_> wow..
<reid_> you didn't even give me like.. 30 seconds to leave
<reid_> bye... I'll be back some..time tomorrow I suppose..
<reid_> I can't believe this though
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops reid_ unable to follow instructions, still got a smart mouth on him, I have refused to discuss it futher until he can discuss it without making smart comments
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> madmartian called the ops in #ubuntu-server ()
<Gary> @bansearch Samuel-NotAFK
<Gary> oh, I always forget to login
<popey> silly rabbit
<ikonia> @bansearch Samuel-NotAFK
<ubottu> No matches found for samuel-notafk!*@* in any channel
<Gary> thats a suprise
<ikonia> not matching his ip
<imachine> sup/hello
<ikonia> hello
<imachine> how you doing?
<ikonia> almost like you and reid are in dicussion, he's just been in asking to be unbanned
<ikonia> imachine: how can we help ?
<imachine> oh, I'm just popping by
<imachine> had a good day
<imachine> ikonia, it makes sense what you said earlier about taking some time off
<imachine> had a great day at the beach
<ikonia> ok great, well I guess if there is nothing you need from us, we'll speak to you tommorow 
<imachine> stuffed myself silly with thai
<imachine> oh, no need to give the cold touch huh?
<imachine> irc's all about getting to know people right?
<ikonia> imachine: no, just check the /topic of the channel
<imachine> I'm not here on business
<ikonia> this channel isn't a chat chanel
<imachine> ah
<imachine> k
<ikonia> no cold shoulder, just not the right channel for chatting
<imachine> is there an ubuntu-ops-offtopic? :)
<ikonia> nope
<imachine> ok then
<imachine> ;p
<ikonia> thanks
<imachine> enjoy the holidays in that case, since I'll part then
<ikonia> speak to you tommorow
<imachine> bye
<popey> where do you get the patience?
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops imachine tag team again with reid - both told to take 24 hours, both show up within minutes of each other
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> popey: I am zen on legs ;)
<popey> hah
<Seeker`> he has a large punchbag next to him
<popey> ikonia: you coming to the jaunty party? I'd like to buy you a $refreshing_beverage_of_your_choice
<Seeker`> eugh, low blood sugar sucks
 * Seeker` may be coming to the london release party
<ikonia> popey: very thoughtful, which one are you attending ?
<popey> London, 23rd
<ikonia> if I'm in the area I may pop in, I've seen someone mention that in -uk
<popey> would be good to put a face to the nick
<ikonia> you've not seen me....it wouldn't ;)
<popey> and with Seeker` it would be good to put a beer to the face
<Seeker`> haha
<Seeker`> :O
<ikonia> back shortly
<ikonia> keep an eye on reid_ in #ubuntu-irc - for someone so innocent he knows the channels
<jussi01> ikonia: too mean to your self :P
 * jussi01 waves to every one
<Seeker`> hi
<Myrtti> i'm planning to take days off to attend the london rel party
<Myrtti> popey, ikonia ^
<Seeker`> Myrtti: fine, don't tell me too :(
<Myrtti> Seeker`: my backlog on n800 didn't reach your comment w/o scrolling, sorry
<Seeker`> :P
 * Myrtti feels bad :-(
<Seeker`> why?
<Seeker`> Myrtti: ^
<popey> Myrtti: yay!
<Myrtti> wheee, back on the big screen
<Seeker`> yay
<Myrtti> Seeker`: for not looking far enough in the backlog
<Seeker`> Myrtti: why do you feel bad?
<Seeker`> heh, i was only joking
 * Seeker` went to RAF Hendon today
<Gary> I went bashing at a bmx track near Orford castle today
<Seeker`> "Bashing"?
<Gary> ahh, bashing - messing about with a rc car
<Myrtti> hmmm
<Seeker`> Myrtti: hmmm?
<Myrtti> oh, nothing, just checked on the map
<Myrtti> bah. I should file few tickets on laconica, but CBA
<Myrtti> should also hang some curtains to this home office
<Seeker`> Myrtti: done any more touristy stuff since you've been here?
<Myrtti> not really, I don't actually feel like a tourist
<Myrtti> we might go easter egg hunting tomorrow, and are planning to go to Sandringham sometime this weekend
<Seeker`> cool
<Seeker`> where will you go easter egg hunting?
<Myrtti> http://www.riverfordsacrewell.co.uk/visit/rivernene/events.php
<Myrtti> we've been talking about subscribing to their vegboxes
<Myrtti> would be nice to see where they are produced before doing so
<Seeker`> nice
<Myrtti> anyway, more coffee, more chocolate and then the curtain hanging
<Myrtti> also, need to put away the new lawnmower
 * Myrtti convinced D that a back garden not a lot bigger than a UK postage stamp doesn't need any better mower than a handpowered cylinder one :-D
<Myrtti> \o/
<Myrtti> -->
<Myrtti> bbl
<topyli> hmm we should get the christmas curtains down. thanks for the reminder Myrtti
<Myrtti> mmmm curtains ♥ 
<Seeker`> \o/?
<Myrtti> we bought curtains for the home office today and they fit perfick
<Seeker`> nice
<sladen> dudes.  #dx has migrated, but nobody can set the /topic to say that
<sladen> who can setup a redirect or /topic access?
<LjL> #dx?
<Seeker`> sladen: any ubuntu-related channel issues we can help you with?
<sladen> LjL: Seeker`: it is.  "DX" is the Ubuntu bling team
<LjL> sladen: still if the channel name is #dx it's not under the ubuntu namespace so there is zilch we can do about it
<Pricey>  #ubuntu-dx?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-11
<sladen> LjL: well I guess this.  The question WHO TO CONTACT who /can/ do something about it
<Seeker`> why can noone access the topic?
<sladen> Seeker`: I'm not sure exactly, but it would be great is somebody could stop by the channel and ask the right question rather than I standing in the middle listening to both sides going "*shrug*"
<Seeker`> if it isn
<sladen> what is "isn"
<Seeker`> t an #ubuntu-* channel we can;t do anything about it. If you can't get access because the original founder etc. have gone awol, i'd guess #freenode would be your best bet
<sladen> I guess I could have gone there first, perhaps figured that people here might already have a rapor with the right people.
<sladen> is there anyone particular on #freenode it would be worth speaking it
<sladen> s/it$/to/
<Seeker`> I'm not sure
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stupendoussteve said: netbook is Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a purpose-build Ubuntu system designed for netbooks. It contains a new user interface and optimizations for the Atom processor borrowed from the Moblin project. More information, including a download link, is avilable at http://tinyurl.com/n-remix
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stupendoussteve said: no netbook is Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a purpose-built Ubuntu system designed for netbooks. It contains a new user interface and optimizations for the Atom processor borrowed from the Moblin project. More information, including a download link, is avilable at http://tinyurl.com/n-remix
<ubottu> In ubottu, Stupendoussteve said: netbook is also netbook-remix
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, aboleth said: !enter is annoying
<LjL> sladen, people in #freenode will likely tell you that you need to file a GCF about #dx and stuff like that
<LjL> sladen: Srecko is the founder of #dx, and he's the only one who can access it. i have no idea why they never added more ops to the channel (that was a bad idea - please ensure that won't happen in the new channel)
<LjL> sladen: maybe you could get someone to set mode -t. but that's only a maybe.
<Flannel> sladen: If theres nothing else we can help you with today, please don't idle here; thanks.
<bazhang> timewarp might be zaapiel as well. not sure how far the router assigns dhcp addresses though
<bazhang> LjL, that is where I searched yes
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !ftp ~= /Nautilus/Nautilus (Places -> Connect to Server)/
<rww> As an addendum to that factoid correction, half of the !phrases in !ftp don'
<LjL> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for !Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<rww> t actually exist. (e.g. !nautilus)
<Seeker`> !idle | sladen 
<ubottu> sladen: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<LjL> rww: yeah, that's back to the days when using a !factoid that didn't exist fell back to !info package
<rww> LjL: oh, i see. That explains a lot.
<LjL> rww: i never wanted to remove all those bangs since i originally went to such great lengths to add them everywhere ;(
<LjL> but, i guess the time has come
<LjL> !-ftp
<ubottu> ftp aliases: ftp clients, ftp client - added by bimberi on 2006-07-24 06:50:53 - last edited by tonyyarusso on 2009-03-10 21:42:58
<LjL> !no ftp is <reply> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<ubottu> I'll remember that LjL
<rww> ty
<Mez> you guys can deop me you know :P
<genii> Is there a way to fetch a channel topic without going there?
<bazhang> <mopoyo> ActionParsnip, you're an idiot
<bazhang> he was insulting people yesterday and asked to stop, also very random and non-connected answers to what he was asking.
<reid__> hello
<reid__> I need to speak to someone about being unbanned from #ubuntu
<reid__> !banned
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable behaviour is please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<reid__> !kicked
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kicked
<reid__> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<reid__> !Etiquette
<ubottu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<bazhang> reid__, the person you need to speak to is not here right now. try coming back at a later time.
<bazhang> reid__, your ban has not been removed yet you are in #ubuntu now.
<bazhang> reid__, you were told not to ban evade, yet you did so nonetheless.
<reid__> ?
<reid__> im sorry im a little confused
<reid__> I'm in the middle of helping someone with a serious GRUB problem atm
<bazhang> <reid__> I need to speak to someone about being unbanned from #ubuntu
<reid__> yeah I know that was a while ago
<bazhang> less than 20 minutes ago.
<reid__> would you like me to disregard the help that this person needs?
<reid__> if that is true, then re-ban me please
<bazhang> reid__, you ban-evaded.
<reid__> i'm not familiar
<reid__> if it was a time-ban
<reid__> then the time is up?
<reid__> if it was a perma-ban requiring me to appeal
<reid__> then obviously for some reason I am allowed in
<bazhang> reid__, you needed to come back here and clear it with ikonia ; yet you decided to evade the ban. It was NOT a time ban (ie auto-expiring)
<reid__> it obviously auto-expires
<bazhang> no
<reid__> I didn't INTEND to time-ban
<reid__> I tried to see if I was time-banned
<reid__> and I was allowed in
<reid__> so figured I was..
<bazhang> nice try.
<reid__> nice try?
<reid__> so seriously, the guy that I've been helping has no help now?
<bazhang> you evaded the ban by changing your IP address.
<reid__> I was doing research on his problem
<reid__> he was a newbie
<reid__> IP addresses renew themselves
<reid__> omg what a coincidence
<reid__> I didn't realize it was an IP ban
<bazhang> no matter, he will get help with others, grub is not such a difficult problem.
<reid__> no its not, but don't treat me like a damn crimincal
<reid__> criminal
<reid__> I come here to HELP people
<reid__> and I get banned?
<reid__> every time I friggin come
<bazhang> the problem is your issue with following the channel rules.
<reid__> did I not acknowledge the rules this time?
<reid__> did I say "abbreviations of profanity"?
<reid__> I do not think I did
<bazhang> ban evasion is against freenode policy, if you were curious.
<reid__> ikonia told me to come back the next day
<reid__> I did not attempt to evade ban
<reid__> I assumed that my ban was dropped
<bazhang> yes, 24 hrs later, not right after a short nap and breakfast.
<reid__> I am on the same router
<reid__> ..
<reid__> I was banned at 4 AM
<reid__> yesterday
<reid__> it is not 12:3
<reid__> 12:32
<reid__> the next day
<reid__> I was not told 24 horus
<reid__> I was told the next day
<bazhang> and you were re-banned under your new IP address just moments ago.
<reid__> if it is THIS hard to help people in $ubuntu
<reid__> #ubuntu
<reid__> then I do not want to
<bazhang> your choice.
<reid__> why..?
<reid__> I want to know why you are so interested in banning me?
<reid__> IP's renew themselves
<reid__> its my ISPs fault
<reid__> not mine
<bazhang> and people reset their routers as well.
<reid__> I do not have a router
<reid__> I am on campus
<reid__> with a hardwire connection
<reid__> UT Dallas if you care to know
<reid__> omg im a Comp Sci major
<bazhang> hmm.
<reid__> what a helpful way to help people
<bazhang> then you should understand that ban evasion is a no-no.
<reid__> then YOU should understand that IP's renew themselves
<reid__> its common sense
<reid__> I did nothing
<reid__> I'm on the same exact network
<bazhang> you were asked to return here.
<reid__> and I tested if it was a time-ban
<bazhang> to be unbanned.
<reid__> and when I was allowed in, I figured it was
<bazhang> and that ban was not lifted.
<bazhang> you figured wrong then.
<reid__> WHAT DO I NEED TO DO TO BE UNBANNED
<reid__> it is that simple
<bazhang> what you are saying makes zero sense.
<reid__> I dont CARE what you guys think about me... I am HELPING people
<reid__> I want to be unbanned to HELP
<bazhang> why would you come in here to be unbanned when you were in the channel already?
<reid__> so what do I need to do to accomplish that
<reid__> because I joined this channel first?
<reid__> because I thought I was banned?
<elky> reid__, you are an incredibly rude person.
<reid__> not when I'm helping peopl
<bazhang> you are banned.
<reid__> people
<bazhang> and now you are ban-evading and banned for that as well.
<reid__> ok fine FUCK you, FUCK your #ubuntu channel, and FUCK helping people... I have spent endless hours HELPING peoplg
<reid__> and that has been in vain
<reid__> so FUCK you
<reid__> and I'm going to be banned
<reid__> I dont CARE
<reid__> my ubuntu install works grats
<bazhang> please depart then.
<reid__> great
<reid__> after MONTHS of working on it
<reid__> and I want to share my knowledge
<reid__> with others
<reid__> and because I said "wtf" once
<reid__> I get banned
<bazhang> not quite the actual truth.
<reid__> I said "wtf" then "gtfo".. to an admin
<reid__> my mistake
<reid__> its NOT that uncommon
<reid__> I promise
<reid__> the admin was being an a** to me
<reid__> and I don't care
<bazhang> reid__, there seems nothing else to discuss now.
<reid__> if you guys really want to perma-ban me
<reid__> then that is fine
<reid__> I am perma-banned
<reid__> just tell me
<bazhang> you cannot follow channel rules.
<reid__> am I perma-banned or what?
<reid__> if I'm perma-banned then I will never come back, ever
<bazhang> and want to argue endlessly in here about what channel policies should or should not be.
<elky> reid__, i am reading my logs and i see no substantial contribution by you anyway.
<reid__> omg are you reading my /msg logs too?>
<reid__> you must be awesome
<reid__> how come everyone who uses ubuntu is awesome, and the devs are awesome
<reid__> yet you guys are like 10-year old mormons
<elky> reid__, and how pray tell as an unregistered user are you /msging people?
<reid__> ...
<bazhang> reid__, ad hominem attacks and cursing arent helping you out here.
<reid__> because you can?
<reid__> NOTHING is helping me
<reid__> fuck #ubutnu, there are other channels where I can help people
<reid__> ok?
<reid__> thats cool with you guys?
<reid__> or are you freenode admins
<reid__> that ban me from the entire server
<reid__> I can join #ati
<reid__> or #math
<reid__> or #eeepc
<bazhang> reid__, please depart the channel.
<reid__> you kick me from the ops channel.
<reid__> sweer
<reid__> sweet
<bazhang> you were being abusive
<reid__> I doubt it
<reid__> who is your superior?
<reid__> can I e-mail someone>
<reid__> file a complaint maybe?
<reid__> I find this extremely ridiculous
<jussi01> reid__: sure, feel free to email the ubuntu IRC council
<reid__> every second that I have spent in #ubuntu
<reid__> has been helping other people
<bazhang> reid__, the channels are logged you are aware.
<reid__> yes.. I am aware
<reid__> as if I was ban-evading
<reid__> thats seriously a very strange assumption to make
<reid__> when all I have to do to ban-evade, is /join #ubuntu
<reid__> normally it says you cannot join, you are banned
<reid__> and this time it let me
<bazhang> reid__, why not depart the channel as clearly you are not lucid enough to discuss now.
<reid__> I figured it was a time ban
<reid__> lucid
<reid__> ?
<reid__> or cohesive
<bazhang> no one said it was a time ban.
<reid__> I think you mean cohesive
<reid__> so?  the coding should be such that if its NOT a time ban
<elky> reid__, this is no longer about ban evading. this is about you being abusive and rude, and demonstrating a temper that makes you unfit for #ubuntu.
<bazhang> and you were asked to return here to have the ban removed.
<reid__> it should be still banning me after 24 hours?
<reid__> and I did
<reid__> and nobody responde
<reid__> so I attempted to join #ubuntu
<reid__> and it worked
<reid__> I cannot believe that for OSS admins, you are this ridiculous
<reid__> OSS is about a community, helping people
<reid__> look at the logs, when is the last time I asked for help
<reid__> its not like I join #ubuntu looking for help or trollings
<reid__> I go in there to specifically HELP people
<reid__> and if you do not appreciate that
<reid__> then screw your community
<bazhang> reid__, this is going nowhere.
<reid__> I love linu
<reid__> linux
<reid__> and I happen to be proficient as well
<reid__> I do not need #ubuntu's help
<reid__> but I feel like I can give bak
<bazhang> okay then.
<reid__> #ubuntu has helped me
<elky> reid__, then please, go elsewhere.
<bazhang> so please depart the channel.
<reid__> in the past
<reid__> and I want to give back
<bazhang> we are asking nicely.
<jussi01> reid__: could you at least follow this:
<jussi01> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reid__> please ban me from the channel for closure
<reid__> k?
<bazhang> ?
<reid__> ban me from -ops
<elky> it does not work like that, reid__.
<reid__> no?
<elky> no.
<reid__> you don't have the power to ban me from -ops?
<elky> i do.
<elky> but that's not how it works.
<reid__> kk thanks
<bazhang> only trolls need that usually.
<reid__> and I'm not a troll
<bazhang> so if you are a good helper, then please depart.
<elky> reid__, bans are not tradeable. your behaviour here today has proven you unfit for #ubuntu. you will not be allowed into that channel.
<reid__> if I'm not allowed ever into #ubuntu
<reid__> then why should I be allowed into #ubuntu-ops
<reid__> am I an admin?
<reid__> I WANT to help people
<reid__> especially ATI users
<elky> and we dont want your help.
<bazhang> then depart.
<reid__> YOU don't want my help
<reid__> but many newbies do
<bazhang> not at this cost, no.
<reid__> cost?
<reid__> explain the cost please
<bazhang> the dramatics etc
<elky> the babysitting you obviously need
<bazhang> 'ban me for closure' and so on for a simple case of waiting a few extra hours to have a ban removed.
<reid__> the dramatics are a direct function of your resposne to me saying 'wtf
<reid__> ?
<reid__> I was allowed into the channel
<reid__> do you still think I evaded ban?
<bazhang> ok.
<elky> the cost that would be incurred by having to ensure that someone supervised you constantly to prevent personal attacks and abuse.
<bazhang> well I am off now.
<reid__> this is linux, its not like its HARD to ACTUALLY evade ban
<tritium> What a waste of bits in the channel log...
<reid__> is every #ubuntu admin like this?
<elky> considering you'd likely only abuse that person, i doubt we coudl get anyone to do it voluntarily
<bazhang> reid__, sounds like a credible threat since you did it once already.
<reid__> reid__: on purpose?
<reid__> bazhang: on putpose?
<reid__> sry
<reid__> ]THIS IS LINUX.. omg don't make me load up backtrack and log into #ubuntu
<reid__> omg I would be so detectable
<reid__> if i changed my MAC and my IP
<reid__> I want to help people
<elky> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<bazhang> sorry all, cannot hang around; really have to go now.
<reid__> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<reid__> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<reid__> !ban-evasion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban-evasion
<reid__> !ban-evade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban-evade
<reid__> oh
<reid__> what a surprise
<reid__> !ban-evading
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ban-evading
<jussi01> !botabuse | reid__
<ubottu> reid__: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<elky> reid__, ban evasion is a breach of Freenode rules.
<reid__> did ever admin wish they were a cop?
<reid__> ever = everu
<reid__> every
<reid__> i have a single question, then I will elave
<reid__> leave
<reid__> who will answer it
<stew> reid__: please see my PM
<stew> so i've had a conversaion privately with reid__ about whats going on
<stew> he acknowleges that he was banned 22 hours ago
<stew> he says he was back in the channel not to evade, but because he didn't know the ban was still in effect
<stew> about why he got banned now
<stew> his understanding is that this was for foul language
<stew> and after talking to him, i think he understands that things like "wtf" are not acceptable
<stew> and would rather not use them if that allows him to continue helping people in #ubuntu
<stew> if we could, can we make clear how long the current ban shall last, even if that is "indefinately, or until we have another conversation about it"
<stew> just so there is no future confusion about whether or not his rejoining the channel sometime int he future would be considered evading?
<jussi01> elky: you still around?
<jussi01> stew: just a moment please
<stew> reid__: do you think what i've said above is accurate?
<elky> great. now he can serve out the time for his previous ban, and the 48hr extention for being abusive to ops again today. he is to come back in here and *wait* for someone to discuss with him before entering #ubuntu again
<elky> so hence, in 50 hours, he will be eligable to come back here and discuss.
<stew> reid__: does this all make sense to you?
<reid__> I would appreciate knowing whether this a time-ban or a ban assuming that I will come back to -ops to discuss
<reid__> because this seems to be the problem at the time
<reid__> I entered #ubuntu ignorant of the fact that my IP had been renewed
<elky> we do not set auto-lifting bans. nobody learns their lesson if they do not discuss with us.
<reid__> ikonia did tell me that I should come back in 24 hours
<reid__> and I came back in 22
<reid__> intending to discuss
<reid__> but now I am understanding of the rules
<reid__> and my intention is not to be a jerk..
<elky> and that would have been fine if you'd been polite. however you were incredibly rude and abusive.
<elky> and it's your rudeness that has earned you all of your ban time.
<reid__> tell me when I should return to -ops
<reid__> and I will return after this time
<elky> 50 hours from now.
<reid__> so if today is Friday, at 1:20
<reid__> I should be back by Monday
<elky> monday at 3:20
<reid__> 3:20 PM?
<reid__> or AM
<elky> i dont know, which did you specify before?
<elky> wait... let me calculate in UTC
<reid__> thank you
<reid__> I am Central US, if it helps
<elky>  date -u -d +50hours
<elky> Mon Apr 13 08:22:34 UTC 2009
<elky> timeanddate.com will help you calculate
<reid__> so at 8:22 AM, on Monday
<reid__> I will be able to appeal
<elky> that was UTC
<reid__> oh, I see
<elky> you will need to calculate that to your timezone
<reid__> well I'm at leat 8 hours behind UTC
<reid__> so I assume that at some point on Monday
<reid__> I will be able to speak to -ops without being banned
<reid__> I should not attempt to join #ubuntu while being banned
<reid__> my IP renews every 12 hors
<reid__> hours
<elky> i'm glad you understand all that. have a good easter
<reid__> thank you, I will see you sometime Monday
<reid__> I am leaving now
<reid__> if there are any further questions, please /msg me
<reid__> thanks
<elky> stew, um... are unregged people able to /msg these days?
<stew> unless the recipient has set +E
<stew> (aiui)
<stew> at some point that was the default,  it no longer seems to be the default
<stew> elky: are you ok with the current reid__ situation?
<elky> stew, you might want to let him know that the nick reid hasnt been used a while and registering it might be a nice idea...
<stew> let me know if you want me to talk to him more in the future, i seemed to have no problem communicating with him
<stew> ok
<elky> sometimes they refuse to listen to channel ops, but when they have a staffer who could block them from the whole network, they suddenly change their attitudes
<stew> sure
<stew> sometimes it just takes someone that they can not feel like the have to take a confrontational attitude towards
<stew> he's registering reid
<ubottu> ziroday called the ops in #ubuntu (maggotface)
<stew> 02:39 <reid> I'm just kind of at a party atm, and its already been pretty lame for me to be  on irc for so long
<elky> ah, so he's drunk. this is why ircing while drunk is bad for your health
 * elky pours a whisky dry
<stew> and /me goes for another homebrew
<stew> cheers
<elky> thanks
<Flannel> What an odd cookie
<Myrtti> I wish I had been active...
<Myrtti> sladen... *sigh*
<ikonia> I'd like to like that reid_ new he was still banned and changed his name to reid__ to try to get around the ban - he knew exactly what he was doing
<elky> ikonia, and when he gets back in and acts like a moron again, he can be removed again. and he can evade again. and nobody will have sympathy for him then
<ikonia> fair enough
<elky> not all nick changes are to get around bans either. i doubt j dong is currently trying to get around a ban
<jdong> not that I'm aware of :)
<Myrtti>   /n
<Myrtti> sh
<Myrtti> oh, right
<jdong> oh I do have two of me signed in. I get it now :)
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> its the JDONG!!!!
<jdong> lol the other jdong was just there to rough out a netsplit a week ago
<bazhang> handbrake ftw
<jdong> totally forgot about that shell
<jdong> and yes, handbrake FTW :)
<jussi01> I think I should ban jdong...
<bazhang> sorry to have left earlier in the midst of the reid__ drama, had to work
<jussi01> bazhang: alls fine
<bazhang> did not imagine it would take more than an hour to resolve :(
<bazhang> jussi01, ok thanks
<jussi01> you could hardly get a word in with that guy...
 * jussi01 waves to ikonia... any word on the netbook?
<bazhang> thats why the 'its the isp's fault' etc did not seem to wash (ie time-ban, etc)
<jussi01> bazhang: really, it could be or could be not, but its easy enough to ban again if he is a moron
<bazhang> jussi01, yep
<jussi01> so why not give the benefit of the doubt
<bazhang> indeed
<imachine> rehi
<imachine> so what;s going on, am I getting unbanned for good or sulk away
<imachine> or *do I have to* sulk away
<imachine> sory, it's still morning over here ;]
<jussi01> imachine: who has been dealing with you previously?
<imachine> ikonia has
<imachine> but he's not here now aparently
<imachine> he, she, dunno
<jussi01> imachine: I think he is arouund ish, we will wait sometime for him.
<imachine> k
<imachine> I'm in no rush
<elky> imachine, right, so lets discuss yesterday.
 * Myrtti waits
<elky> yes. i have other things to do too
<elky> imachine, are you there? i'm trying to help you here, but you're not responding
<Myrtti> imachine: hellooooo
<elky> imachine, if you dont start responding, i'm going to remove you from here, and you can re-join when you are actually available to discuss
<bazhang> imachine, dont idle here
<bazhang> !idle | imachine 
<ubottu> imachine: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<elky_> only suspecting atm
<bazhang> he was already removed/banned from #u  (was trolling as tabbar yesterday)
<imachine> beh,
<imachine> elky_, I'm not always next to the keyboard you know
<imachine> elky_, so what's there to discuss...
<imachine> let's get this over with!
<elky_> there's plenty to discuss. such as interferring with channel ops. threatening to evade bans
<elky_> the first is serious on a channel level. the second is serious on a network level
<elky_> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<imachine> go on
<elky_> imachine, please review the guidelines the bot just linked to
<imachine> I've read those already yesterday or so
<imachine> so it's nothing new
<imachine> if you're going to school me on irc rules in general (freenode) I call pass since I've read those too
<imachine> get to the point please
<elky_> excuse me. you are in no position to rush this or be bossy.
<imachine> I'm as kind as I can get on such a ridiculous situation.
<imachine> you've asked me to come by
<imachine> here I am
<bazhang> nothing to discuss then.
<imachine> I have other plans you know, it's holiday season.
<bazhang> enjoy then.
<imachine> are you kidding me?
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> you are very uncooperative.
<imachine> what in the name are you talking about
<elky_> no, you've asked to be let back in to our channels. these channels are not a right, they're a priviledge
<imachine> you've asked me to come by
<imachine> her eI am
<imachine> how is that uncooperative?/
<bazhang> and you think it is a farce.
<elky_> imachine, you're the one who wants unbanning.
<imachine> elky_, I've asked to get dealt with properly, I still stand by what I said before, etc.
<imachine> elky_, I'm the one who wants some decent treatment.
<imachine> If I thought it was fair from the start I wuldn't even bother speaking to you lot.
<imachine> I'd suck it in and move aside.
<elky_> imachine, you are not entitled. you either play by our rules, or play elsewhere.
<imachine> this sounds like Ubuntu way 
<imachine> help others ;]
<imachine> elky_, you're hardly helping.
<imachine> I want to speak to ikonia he was inviting me here.
<imachine> speaking to a monolith of people who stand by eachother is not fun for me.
<bazhang> heh
<elky_> this isnt intended to be entertainment
<imachine> and like I said, it isn't.
 * gnomefreak sits back watching quitely
<imachine> I want it sorted out.
<elky_> you're going about it in the wrong way entirely
<imachine> there's no reason to hold a grudge against me.
<imachine> elky_, the only reason why I'd like to be back at #ubuntu with your permission, is so that I can benefit fro mthe channel.
<imachine> not from the happy friendship I gain with the ops.
<elky_> we're not holding any grudge. we're just wanting acknowledgement that the rules are there to be abided by.
<imachine> don't expect me to be super kind to you.
<imachine> as long as I hold my rules and don't offend you, I don't have to like you, and see no reason why I shouldn't be entitled to using the #ubuntu channel.
<imachine> s/my rules/channel rules
<elky_> except that your statement that you stand by what you said yesterday implies that you do not intend to comply with the channel rules
<imachine> by no means
<imachine> I stand by, but I am willing to sacrifice expressing my opinion on your channel, therefore breaking any channel rules.
<imachine> and by your channel, I mean #ubuntu. expressing them here like I did today doesn't break any rules, afaik.
<elky_> um... is that supposed to parse as 'i will abide by the rules, even if i do not agree with them'
<elky_> there's an unnecessary layer of complexity in your wording there
<imachine> yepp
<elky_> then your ban has been lifted.
<imachine> cheers to that, enjoy your holidays,
<imachine> see you about in less tight situations
<elky_> hawk him
<bazhang> yep
<Gary> elky_: you are showing red (unidentified)
<elky_> Gary, that's your client lagging
<Gary> lies
<elky_> unless i got unidentified since i muted thefeds latest nick in -ot
<elky_> apparently elky_ was not grouped to me. it is now
<Gary> ahh, you are using a unregged nick, but are id'd
<elky_> i'm supposed to reg it seperate? i thought we could just group them in...
<Gary> you can, but elky_ is not registered at the mo
<elky_> how do i un-identify?
<Gary> you should just be able to /msg nickserv group
<elky_> ta
<Gary> yay, pretty green :p
<elky_> you know, it was much easier before :P
<Gary> lies, it's easypeasy now
<elky_> it was easier when i didnt have to learn how to do it all over again
<Gary> add a new nick, /nick othernick then /ns group
<Gary> yeah, thats the biggest fun, relearning
<jpds> elky_: Can I please request op access in +1 and -devel-summit?
<elky_> +1 i can do. -summit you'll need mneptok for
<elky_> -ChanServ- Flags +votiA were set on *!*@ubuntu/member/jpds in #ubuntu+1.
<jpds> Oh, I thought it was set by nick, but thanks! :)
<elky_> i prefer to do it by hostmask
<elky_> since it then avoids the annoyingness of having to nick if you've found an underscore or two
<elky_> jpds, if you can get one of the current ops to request you in mneptok's absence, i could pull gc fu
<Gary> as long as you are identified to the same account as the nick access, then it should work (I think)
<elky_> Gary, never used to
<elky_> Gary, or at least, not on all servers anyway
<elky_> s/servers/networks/
<Gary> elky_: have you got a channel where you can give GazzaK access, which freenode/staff don't have access to test?
<elky_> uh, not that i'm in at the moment. im redoing my vps. you could easily go to #fakechannelfortesting and try yourself :P
<Gary> meh, thats work
<elky_> no, exactly the same amount of work for you.
<elky_> just less for me.
<Gary> if you add a grouped nick it actually adds the accountname
<Gary> and then the access applies as long as you are identified to the account
<elky_> there. fixed for +1
<elky_> that's good to know
<elky_> jpds, if you can get lifeless or keybuk or sabdfl to give you the nod for -summit, i can do that one too
<elky_> well, i can make gary go find someone to do it, anyway
<Gary> make me?
<Gary> with a whip?
<Gary> what channel?  #ubuntu-devel-summit jpds +votiA
<elky_> well, i'd rather not do that without one of the current ops giving it the thumbs up
<Gary> elky_: you are a GC, so it can be done
<elky_> Gary, can, yes. polite, no.
<Gary> oh, I kinda asked, I better say hold it
<elky_> off to have a bath. back in 40 mins or so
<elky_> muuuuuuch better
<Nafallo> elky_: you're back too soon :-)
<Nafallo> oh. oz. nvm.
<elky_> heh
<jussi01> elky_: I got a good ticking off for adding hostnames to access lists like that... 
<elky_> jussi01, from who? its how i've always done it
<jussi01> from pri-cey, a long time ago... 
<elky_> well nobody ever educated me on this. ever.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> Gary is right though, if you are identified to the nick added itll work...
<elky_> first i ever knew of that working was an hour ago ;)
<jussi01> :)
<elky_> never worked on other networks i'm on, i just went with what i knew
<jussi01> Fair enough
<jpds> elky_: OK, I'll look for one of the folks later.
<Gary> don't forget I can make it so, but as elky_ said, thats rudeish
<elky_> Gary, if i'm not here and he gets the thumbs-up, you may enact it
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<jussi01> ikonia: ping
<mneptok> wha'ppen in -devel-summit?
<jussi01> mneptok: jpds wanted access...
<mneptok> yeah, but why? i'm just morbidly curious.
<jussi01> mneptok: something to do with him being at UDS... I dunno
<jpds> mneptok: Well, primarily, because there are no ops who have access in there, and I want to change to the topic :P
<LjL> he's morbidly curious, right
<LjL> bethere zone5, what does that remind me of
<Nafallo> LjL: London
<LjL> sounds reasonable.
<Shizuo> Howdy
<Lenin_Cat> why was I banned from offtopic
<Shizuo> Because you can't control yourself
<Shizuo> Stop talking about lolcats and such
<Lenin_Cat> umz, ok, but I never talked about lolcats
<Shizuo> That's a good first step
<tsimpson> Shizuo: how can we help you?
<Shizuo> That's a good question
<Lenin_Cat> any further awnsers here?
<Shizuo> I don't think so
<tsimpson> Shizuo: why are you here?
<Shizuo> Big Bang?
<Shizuo> God?
<Shizuo> Who knows?
<Lenin_Cat> im just gonig to wait a few minunates
<tsimpson> Shizuo: if you have no business in here, please leave
<Shizuo> I can sell you some things if you want to, then
<tsimpson> ... no
<Shizuo> Then I guess no business, then
<Shizuo> Do you want to confess something, man?
#ubuntu-ops 2009-04-12
<Lenin_Cat> can anyone explan why I was banned from offtopic
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<bazhang> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> Lenin_Cat: any guesses?
<Lenin_Cat> umz
<Lenin_Cat> implusive
<Lenin_Cat> maybe
<Lenin_Cat> Seeker`: 
<Shizuo> I bet they bannes you just for the lulz
<Seeker`> Shizuo: how can we help you?
<bazhang> Shizuo, please part the channel
<Shizuo> Love is a good start
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, hang on for a second
<Lenin_Cat> can I have a optell me why
<Shizuo> No you can't. Ops are like little Stalins
<Shizuo> "No channel for you! One year!"
<bazhang> jussi01, elky_ you around ^^
<Seeker`> Pici Mez mneptok Tm_t
<Seeker`> can we get Shizuo removed?
<Lenin_Cat> and can sommeone help me here
<Seeker`> Lenin_Cat: you need to talk to the op that banned you
<Lenin_Cat> I dont know who that is
<Seeker`> which was topyli
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, you need to stick around til we can get the shizuo situation sorted
<Lenin_Cat> :<
<bazhang> or you can part now and come back later Lenin_Cat 
<Lenin_Cat> ill stay for a little
<Lenin_Cat> if no info then
<Lenin_Cat> ill leave
<tsimpson> they'll be back...
<Lenin_Cat> ok ill come back later
<bazhang> Lenin_Cat, you were banned after a !stop was called and you continued anyway, also a very large number of marks against you for mentioning politics
<bazhang> argh
<LjL> what the FUCK was shizuo doing here explaining to lenin_cat why he's banned?
<bazhang> unko may be trolling, just watching now
<LjL> @mark shizuo He's not welcome in this channel if he intends to use it to foster trolling.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<LjL> but perhaps more importantly, how did shizuo just know to join a couple of minutes before lenin_cat would?
<bazhang> in cahoots?
<bazhang> seems like a lot of that tag-teaming going on here lately LjL 
<LjL> i don't know, i thought lenin_cat and shizuo came from very different leagues, shizuo being a professional troll and commiecary being mostly just an idiot
<bazhang> cf reid__ and imachine for example (seemingly disconnected)
<LjL> uhm i was wondering about imachine, i saw him trolling (or being banned, or something) briefly yesterday and it rings a very old bell
<LjL> anyway, for the record - i don't intend to remove shizuo's ban from here
<bazhang> he was since unbanned and has been quiet since re-joining
<LjL> people are normally not permanently banned from #ubuntu-ops, but people actually abusing #ubuntu-ops *itself* like he did (especially when other people are looking for an appeal) should be, imo
<unop> hey LjL 
<LjL> hi unop
<unop> did you invite me in?
<LjL> yeah
<unop> ohh, what's up?
<LjL> unop: hope it's not too inappropriate a place to inquire about this - i joined #bash (for some reason) and saw you were telling a Shizuo fellow to give it a rest
<LjL> i was wondering whether that fellow was being, you know, a troll.
<unop> he's always trolling .. you see him in ##linux being an airhead quite a lot
<LjL> unop: so he's doing it in several unrelated channels? interesting he's still on the network.
<unop> i've seen in ubuntu on quite a few occasions too
<unop> #ubuntu i mean
<LjL> unop: mhm, but he's banned from there now
<LjL> unop: ok, i was just curious about his deeds in #bash. keep in mind please that when someone's being seriously disruptive in several channels at once, it might be worthwhile giving #freenode a heads up about it
<unop> LjL, yea, we've told the ops in there - but so far nothing's been done 
<Lenin_Cat> is topyil here
<Lenin_Cat> no not
<bazhang> @bansearch gentubuntu
<ubottu> No matches found for gentubuntu!*@* in any channel
<Lenin_Cat> is topyil here
<Lenin_Cat> >_<
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-12
<doafsaeoi> i was kicked off for no reason
<jrib> doafsaeoi: do you know what #ubuntu is for?
<doafsaeoi> yes it is to talk
<jrib> doafsaeoi: yes, about what?
<doafsaeoi> ubuntu
<jrib> doafsaeoi: ubuntu *support*
<doafsaeoi> but they not talk about it
<jrib> doafsaeoi: we're talking about you
<doafsaeoi> they were talk about cd tray
<doafsaeoi> but why they get to and not me
<doafsaeoi> we need to be fair
<jrib> doafsaeoi: common misconception
<jrib> doafsaeoi: anyway, what was the question you were going to ask in #ubuntu about support?
<doafsaeoi> are you black man?
<jrib> doafsaeoi: I am not
<doafsaeoi> i need to ask it to them
<jrib> doafsaeoi: okay, assume I am then
<doafsaeoi> no you are nto black negro
<jrib> doafsaeoi: anything else you want to discuss?
<doafsaeoi> I WANT TO GET BACK AND ASK MY QUESTION LIKE EVEY ELSE
<doafsaeoi> AND I DONT WANT TO SK THE LIKES OF YOU
<jrib> doafsaeoi: stop with the caps please
<doafsaeoi> listen to me dummy
<doafsaeoi> i need to ask question
<jrib> doafsaeoi: questions dependent on race aren't appropriate for #ubuntu
<doafsaeoi> i wasnt asking a question about race
<jrib> doafsaeoi: I didn't say you were
<doafsaeoi> you have hard time understand with your small brain
<doafsaeoi> it not "dependent" on race
<doafsaeoi> i want to ask a certain type of person
<doafsaeoi> the question not neccessarily relate
<doafsaeoi> AND NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS
<jrib> doafsaeoi: just so I understand (as I have a small brain), you want me to let you ask a question in #ubuntu (a channel I am in) but do not want to tell me the question?
<doafsaeoi> you dont know the answer dummy
<jrib> !guidelines > doafsaeoi
<ubottu> doafsaeoi, please see my private message
<jrib> doafsaeoi: please be respectful of others
<doafsaeoi> why do i  need to talk to these underlings
<jrib> doafsaeoi: anyway, I don't believe that you really want to ask a support question.  And you aren't changing my mind
<dhanesh> hi
<dhanesh>  bazhang
<doafsaeoi> !guidlines
<doafsaeoi> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<doafsaeoi> THATS RIDICULOUS
<doafsaeoi> NOBODY FOLLOWS ALL THOSE GUIDELINES
<doafsaeoi> AND THEY AREN'T BANNED
<doafsaeoi> YOU APPLY THEM ARBITRARILY
<doafsaeoi> AND NON-UNIFORMLY
<doafsaeoi> "DON'T BE ANNOYING"
<doafsaeoi> YOU ARE THE MOST ANNOYIN PERSON I HAVE EVER MET
<doafsaeoi> AND YOU ARE A RACIST
<jrib> doafsaeoi: if you don't want to seriously discuss your ban, please leave the channel
<doafsaeoi> i am discussing it seriously
<doafsaeoi> i want to be treated equally
<jrib> doafsaeoi: I already told you you need to do
<doafsaeoi> the "guidelines" are not applied to anyone else
<jrib> again, this has nothing to do with other people.  It concerns you.
<doafsaeoi> I UNDERSTAND
<jrib> doafsaeoi: stop with the caps...
<doafsaeoi> the same rules must be applied to everyone equally
<doafsaeoi> you can't have guidelines that only apply to me
<jrib> doafsaeoi: let me know when/if you want to discuss your ban
<doafsaeoi> i told you already
<doafsaeoi> if i am doing the same thing as everyone else
<doafsaeoi> i should not be banned for it
<jrib> doafsaeoi: other people are *not* doing the same thing
<doafsaeoi> what did i do different
<doafsaeoi> "Some examples of touchy subjects are war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. Discussions on these subjects regularly upset people, so please be aware and drop a discussion if you are asked."
<doafsaeoi> that implies that a warning is neccessary
<doafsaeoi> also , those other subjects are often discussed
<doafsaeoi> "This is not a blanket ban on any and all mention of these topics, however common sense is compulsory. Please be respectful and take the discussion elsewhere if someone takes exception."
<Flannel> doafsaeoi: #ubuntu is a support channel, *all* of those topics are offtopic in #ubuntu.
<doafsaeoi> but is immediate banning an appropriate response?
<Flannel> doafsaeoi: In your case, yeah, it was warranted, because the way you started out in the channel was not only offtopic, but it wasn't appropriate in general.
<jrib> doafsaeoi: sometimes, when it's clear someone is intentionally trying to cause trouble, yes.  Afterwards, you can always discuss it with the operator or this channel like you are doing now if it was a misunderstanding
<doafsaeoi> but those are examples of inappropriate "in general" subjects
<doafsaeoi> "touchy subjects"
<doafsaeoi> besides "inappropriate in general" doesn't appear anywhere in the guidelines
<doafsaeoi> i think i should have been notified ahead of time
<doafsaeoi> and im not sure if that's even the official policy
<doafsaeoi> it sounds like you just made it up
<doafsaeoi> you just ban anyone says something you don't like
<doafsaeoi> you don't even look if he broke a rule
<mcurran> Could somebody here tell me why there is a ban against me in #ubuntu
<elky> Your realname needs to be less rude.
<elky> there's a default ban on any use of the f-word in that field.
<mcurran> Oh, sorry.  HAha
<Flannel> Meh.  Not exactly the most helpful person in a query either
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (clone flood)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist full)
<Flannel> !ops | #u banlist is full
<ubottu> #u banlist is full: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubottu> Flannel called the ops in #ubuntu-ops (#u banlist is full)
<Flannel> Hmmm
<elky> Well if the clone floods would go jump in to a volcano, this wouldn't be a problem :P
<elky> they're hitting up oftc too
<elky> all the floodbots still have like a billion exemptions
<elky> all of floodbot1's exemptions should go
<elky> likewise floodbot2 and floodbot4, half of floodbot3's are more than a week old
<Pici> I'll take a look
<elky> though i note floodbot4 is the current opped floodbot, so there might be some recent ones i missed with the cursory glance
<Pici> okay, 100 exempts removed.
<LinuxGuy2009> Could someone take a gander at a user by the name of "myrl" channel hopping, trolling, PMing many folks. Thank you.
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: Taken care of
<LinuxGuy2009> ;-)
<Madpilot> "myrl" showed up in #ubuntu a few minutes ago...
<Flannel> Yeah, we'll see if he decides to behave
<rww> Hello. There's an ackt1c in #ubuntu-offtopic, and looking at my logfile it looks like an ACKT1C got kicked out of there yesterday for ban-evading. I've been offline for a little while, so I don't know if that got sorted out, but if not then they're ban evading again :\
<dholbach> good morning
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ShazbotMcNasty)
<elky> Someone needs to educate him on reducing the enter ratio of his talking.
<ikonia> hello Jigger
<Jigger> Howdy ikonia
<Jigger> How's your moms basement?
<Jigger> Cold?
<ikonia> ?
<Jigger> You're on a projector screen in front of 45 people
<Jigger> Anything to say?
<Jigger> :)
<ikonia> I've no idea what you're talking about, but do you need any help ?
<Jigger> heh no
<Jigger> Why was I forwarded here?
<ikonia> ok, no problem, if you don't need anything would you mean leaving the channel
<ikonia> oh, you where forwarded, one moment I'll take a look
<ikonia> won't be a moment
<Tm_T> ikonia: aww
<ikonia> oh its bacta
<ikonia> you're forwarded because you where ban dodging
<Jigger> *were :)
<ikonia> ok, you were
<Jigger> ikonia, we're having a bit of a party here
<Jigger> a 24 hour hacking challenge
<ikonia> Jigger/bacta - guess that's cleared up now, so if you could please leave the channel that would be great.
<Jigger> And I've got a lot of FOSS devs really interested in you
<Jigger> They think you're a bit of a fascist ;)
<ikonia> Jigger: could you please leave the cahnnel
<Jigger> Their words, not mine
<ikonia> channel
<Jigger> No thanks
<Jigger> Please kick me :)
<ikonia> Tm_T:
<Tm_T> now it's out of my hands, sorry
<ikonia> what is ?
<Tm_T> mr B joining channels I have no power in
<jussi01> People are interesting...
<Tm_T> where were the dispution process written up? it's apparently not mentioned in guidelines
<Tm_T> found
<Tm_T> oh boy, I should have stay silent...
<Tm_T> suprisingly, refuses to take his problems to IRCC
<ikonia> not really a surprise
<Tm_T> ye
<ikonia> I'm going to remove him from +1 as he's tried to get around hi mute in +1 with the nick jigger as he did in #ubuntu and with slamdrunk
<ikonia> or maybe not
<ikonia> the ip mute caught him even though he tried
<Tm_T> 1347.46 <Jigger> I'm not submitting to your IRCC as you're all corrupt
<Tm_T> 1347.53 <Jigger> Hence why I will continue to evade
<ikonia> where was that ?
<Tm_T> in PM
<ikonia> we'll he's failing to evade
<ikonia> and if he evades without being a problem we won't know and he won't be a problem, so it's not a problem
<ikonia> he's sending my insults now in pm
<Tm_T> niko: should there something to be done with him?
<niko> let's me check that
<elky> You missed a "what". Should is mandatory at this point.
<ikonia> 11:49 <Bacta> Been busy you little freak?
<ikonia> it's just uncalled for at every turn
<elky> I've pinged bosslady, but she's not responded yet.
<ikonia> if it's not approriate for freenode to act I'll have to request the council review bacta as a candidate for the namespace wide ban process
<jussi01> ikonia: [13:49:01] <Tm_T> 1347.53 <Jigger> Hence why I will continue to evade -> should be enough for freenode staff to get involved.
<Tm_T> his current evasion alone
<jussi01> !staff | ^^
<ubottu> ^^: hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, Pricey, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, stew or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Tm_T> jussi01: I thought niko was on that already (:
<jussi01> oh... I missed that
<jussi01> niko: please let me know anything you can share.
<niko> take a look a ubuntu_pro at this time
<ubottu> mcphail called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> hey tatsel
<tatsel> hi
<ikonia> do you want to explain the problem you're having ?
<ikonia> tatsel: one moment please
<tatsel> I guess you all seen it, but the_sandmam just keeps cycling the [login; throw amazing amount of commands then execess flood]
<tatsel> [sorry, on mobile, takes forever]
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: hello there, do you know why you where removed from #ubuntu
<ubuntu_pro> ikonia, Je n'ai rien fait de mal
<ikonia> you do speak english so please don't play dumb
<tatsel> the_sandman*  sorry, seems like i cant spell on touch screen
<ubuntu_pro> Je ne parle pas bien anglais
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: ok - bye then as I know you speak English
<tatsel> ubuntu_pro: woah, a french :p
<ikonia> tatsel: no problem, I'll sort it out
 * tatsel can translate
<ubuntu_pro> what?
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: the fact that you in in australia and speaking English in #ubuntu 1 minute ago
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: so do you want to discuss this or mess around playing games ?
<ubuntu_pro> ne parlent pas anglais
<ikonia> ok bye then
<ubuntu_pro> ?
<tatsel> ubuntu_pro: tu as été viré ducanal pour avoir dit d'essayer rm -rf /
<tatsel> ;)
<ikonia> tatsel: please ignore him,
<ubuntu_pro> il est bon sudo rm-rf /
<tatsel> ...
<tatsel> ikonia: okay
<ikonia> tatsel: I'll look at sandman now, thanks for the info
<tatsel> okay
<tatsel> no problem
<ubuntu_pro> love ubuntu
<ubuntu_pro> Ubuntu amour
<tatsel> i'm sure you dont nee/want that waste of B/W
<tatsel> need*
<ubuntu_pro> puis-je obtenir de l'aide ubuntu ici dans le canal?
<ikonia> all sorted, tatsel please re-join #ubuntu and thanks for the info
<tatsel> ubuntu_pro: #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> tatsel: please ignore him
<tatsel> np
<ubuntu_pro> ce qui la baise est-ce? Impossible de joindre # ubuntu (Vous sont interdits)
<ubuntu_pro> !!
<jussi01> tatsel: you all good now?
<tatsel> yup
<jussi01> !idle | tatsel
<ubottu> tatsel: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<tatsel> oh.
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: do you need anything else now ?
<ubuntu_pro> ikonia, could i please go back into #ubuntu now
<ikonia> no
<ubuntu_pro> y
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: I gave you chance to discuss it
<ikonia> you chose to mess around
<marienz> ikonia: so bacta's confirming in pm to you that he'll continue to evade bans set against him? did he show up anywhere other than #ubuntu so far?
<ubuntu_pro> i did noot
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: you said you did not speak English
<ikonia> and just kept repeating it
<ubuntu_pro> wat
<ubuntu_pro> no speak english
<ikonia> marienz: he evaded in #ubuntu as the user slamdrunk - then tried to get in as the user jigger (we caught him) he tried to get past a mute in #ubuntu+1 with the nick jigger
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: it's clear you do speak English as you managed to tell people very clearly how to use rm -rf /
<ubuntu_pro> wtf is a NICK JOGGER?
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: that was not for you
<ubuntu_pro> i dont even know how it means
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: you can speak english fine - I spoke to you to resolve your ban and you chose to pretend to not speak english
<ubuntu_pro> ubuntu_pro: you can speak english fine - I spoke to you to resolve your ban and you chose to pretend to not speak english
<ikonia> now you are repeating me
<ubuntu_pro> ikonia, please tell me , what does jigger do? r u being recist?
<marienz> ikonia: thanks, will let you know what we end up doing with him, please poke me (or someone else) if he ends up in more channels than just those two
<ikonia>  ubuntu_pro jigger was another user's nick name and I was not speaking to you
<ikonia> marienz: thank you
<marienz> ikonia: also, your staff trigger has a typo (just Sport, not Sports :)
<Tm_T> marienz: big thanks
<ubuntu_pro> i wasnt anyone elses
<ikonia> marienz: good call
<ubuntu_pro> this 1st time IRC
 * marienz was assuming that thing was automated
<ubuntu_pro> what do you mean jigger
<Tm_T> ubuntu_pro: we were not talking about you
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: forget jigger,
<ubuntu_pro> define:jigger
<ubuntu_pro> A double-ended vessel, generally of stainless steel or other metal, one end of which typically measures 1 1/2 fluid ounces
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: this discussion is over
<ikonia> ubuntu_pro: please leave the channel
<ubuntu_pro> please ikonia
<ubuntu_pro> i did not do ANYTHING wrong.
<Tm_T> except that
<ikonia> I'm pretty confident that was bacta
<Mamarok> wow, that was rather bad French for somebody pretending to speak French :)
<ikonia> bigmouth: are you at your keyboard ?
<ikonia> topgun21: are you at your keyboard
<ikonia> bigmouth: I've banned you in #ubuntu as your quit message is very offensive
<ikonia> changed ban forward to a ban and udpated BT
<Pici> :)
 * genii makes a large pot of coffee
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (visiON_)
<Myrtti> looking
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Myrtti> one more, and he's out
<Myrtti> Guest80389: how can we help you?
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (allowoverride)
<jpds> Fun.
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-13
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (William_Shaftner)
<genii> Got it already
<ubottu> Losha called the ops in #ubuntu (Please take care of William_Shaftner)
<genii> Obviously he doesn't follow warnings well.... :/
<ringer> hmm - I'm typing /j #ubuntu but keep ending up here
<persia> ringer: You may be forwarded here, if you're banned in ubuntu (either directly, or as a side effect of a too-wide ban or due to some client issue)
<ringer> I had a problem the other day with a script I was running - it ended up flooding #ubuntu so I may be abnned. How do I get that overturned?
<tsimpson> ringer: have you disabled or fixed the script now?
<ringer> tsimpson, yes, it is fixed now
<tsimpson> if you do enable any scripts, please make sure they are either silent or disabled for #ubuntu
<tsimpson> you should be able to join #ubuntu now
<ringer> tsimpson, thankyou.
<tsimpson> you're welcome
 * genii prepares a delicious pot of coffee for the crew
<MisterPingPing> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK ME IN THE ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!!!! its from 40 year old virgin
<MisterPingPing> oops wrong room
 * elky blinks.
<persia> Failed to notice the banforward, one supposes
<ubottu> xangua called the ops in #ubuntu (take_a_dump)
<Flannel> Howdy darolu, how can we help you today?
<darolu> hello, can someone come to #ubuntu and kick a kid who thinks is funny by spamming immature stuff
<darolu> please?
<Flannel> darolu: If you're referring to take_a_dump, he's been taken care of
<darolu> Yes, that's the one; thank you.
<Flannel> idiots
 * genii makes more coffee, hands out the mugs
<Gryllida> What languages are the floodbot and ubottu in?
<Gryllida> ubottu is the first question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gryllida> // ok I whoised it, it is supybot, heading to #supybot , end }
<Flannel> Theyre in english!
<jussi01> has anyone seen Seeker` recently?
<Tm_T> cannot remember seeing him specifically
<tsimpson> he's online now, apparently
<jussi01> tsimpson: he runs off jussi01.com or ubottu.com
<tsimpson> the last messages I see from him in here was on the 8th
<jussi01> oh. well thats not so long ago.
<dholbach> good morning
<knome> morning daniel
<dholbach> hi knome
<ardchoille> There is a user in #ubuntu named RaMcHiP that has been using a public away message for days despite the bot triggers (!away) by myself and others.
<elky> does the client ever part? or would a banforward just leave us with an idler here?
<Tm_T> you could try
<ardchoille> Thanks for listening, you folks are cool :)
<elky> removed, figure it's the best we can do at this point. if he rejoins, pounce
<elky> oh my. the bots actively seek us out now?
<elky> er, the bot, as in ubottu
<jpds> elky: Yes.
<elky> Um, so if we don't want to do anything, do we um, just ignore it?
<topyli> elky, yes. it's just a reminder nag to encourage commenting
<elky> topyli, not the one right after the ban... there are new nags
<jussi01> elky: you mean the one after a week asking for a review?
<elky> yes
<jussi01> hrm, tsimpson mustve applied that. I should write an email.
<elky> Please.
<elky> I'm happy to ignore them, but I suspect there's more to it than that.
<jussi01> elky: no, its a planned feature, I just diidnt think it had been applied yet.
<jussi01> elky: could you paste me the message just to make sure?
<elky> jussi01, yeah, i'd figured that's what it was. What i'm saying is that i'm happy to ignore them /forever/ but that it probably is not the best idea.
<jussi01> elky: hehe
<elky> Also, I think I ate too much.
<jussi01> thats not generally a good idea...
<elky> Nor is forgetting lunch.
<elky> Or more to the point, forgetting lunch until all the takeaways are closed
<elky> Bought a bbq chicken on the way home. Way too easy to eat too much bbq chicken.
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> I know that feeling
<Seeker`> jussi01: myes?
<jussi01> Seeker`: I hadnt seen you for ages and wanted to make sure you were still alive :D
<Seeker`> yeah, just about
<Seeker`> :)
<niko> keep an eye in #ubuntu-women please, there is probably few new users
<Pici> Oh dear
<Pici> Thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> marienz: you asked about bacta evading bans earlier - he's claiming (I don't believe he did it) he's been doing it again, I have logs if you want them
<marienz> ikonia: sure, why not
<marienz> ikonia: (someone more familiar with bacta than I am is planning to have a word with him, I'm not sure if that happened yet)
<arand> Nick visiON_ is being a general menace (insulting, random shouting, etc.) in #ubuntu-se, would anyone here be able to take care of it?
<Seeker`> jpds: is on the access list there
<Seeker`> you may have more luck in #ubuntu-irc, I believe there are more loco ops there
<jpds> #ubuntu-se or #ubuntu-es?
<arand> jpds: -se swedish
<Pici> arand: Are there no operators around that are listed on /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-se list   ?
<jpds> arand: Yeah, not on the access list for that. !o.ps should work.
<Seeker`> damn, sorry, transposed the characters
<arand> Ok, will do.
<arand> Problem solved, thankyou.
<jpds> Guys, who on earth is MasterZxSpectrum?
<jpds>  /mode +b *!*@ip-66-35-179-93.dialup.ice.net$#ubuntu-ops
<jpds> → [!] Unknown mode character *
<jpds> wut.
<Pici> wut?
<jpds> Got it in the end.
<bucky> hey it says adress banned for ubuntu+1
<bucky> i'm trying to work on a bug in lucid needed help
 * bucky slaps jussi01 around a bit with a large trout
<topyli> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @btlogin
<bucky> help
<bucky> please
<Pici> bucky: one moment.
<bucky> thank you
<Pici> bucky: You can join now, looks like there was a stale ban in place for someone who shares your same name.
<bucky> ok thank you
<topyli> trouts eh
<gord> i hearby suggest that all types of fish be referred to as "fishes", regardless of their species type. also dolphins be referred to as fish-land-fishes
<Pici> Thus spake the gord
<gord> all Pici's should be referred to as anti/posi-pici's. obviously depending on their type
<jpds> [ ubottu!~supybot@ubuntu/bot/ubottu  ] Hi, please review the ban '*!*@88-196-141-145-dsl.rpl.estpak.ee' that you set on Tue Apr  6 15:44:32 2010 in #ubuntu, link:
<jpds> Oi.
<Myrtti> !list > fabrizio
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-14
<paul_bunyan> faggots
<paul_bunyan> unban me from #ubuntu
<paul_bunyan> now
<paul_bunyan> or i will hack ur boxes i am a bot master
<jrib> let me get right on that...
<Seeker`> /unban paul_bun....oh wait, maybe not
<genii> I wonder how the arizona educational facility might feel about him running bots
<Pici> I didn't know botmasters used pidgin for irc.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ivan747 said: This is a test
<ubottu> In ubottu, Some_Person said: shutup is Please stop talking NOW. It is annoying.
<genii> Hm
<Flannel> ubottu: tell Some_Person about attitude
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ^b0ss^)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from shazbotmcnasty)
<bazhang> ban evading for the 3rd time in #ubuntu ,  at least twice in -ot (ackt1c)
<bazhang> ah missed that, sorry
<dholbach> good morning
<jussi01> dholbach: Huomenta Daniel
<dholbach> Salut jussi01, comment ça va?
<jussi01> dholbach: Hyvin menee, kiitos! enta sinä?
<dholbach> jussi01: sehr gut, danke :)
<jussi01> google translte ftw :P
<dholbach> indeed :-)
<elky> does quassel do that on hover now or soemthing :P
<jussi01> no...
<jussi01> I dont think dholbach is using quassel...
<dholbach> no
<jussi01> ikonia's connection again :(
<ubottu> In #ubuntu+1, st4aluck said: ubottu: My laptop is not very old and I think that laptop's BIOS only supports ACPI and not APM, shall I install toshutils
<Tm_T> waaiii?!!
<jussi> Win!
<jussi> I have been waiting for this nick to come free for so long...
<Seeker`> :D
<Tm_T> why change? who are you? where's our jussi01 ?!
<Tm_T> why the sky is falling on me?
 * Tm_T hides
<jussi> hehe
<Tm_T> oh, and congrats for the nick
<knome> jussi, woot
<gord> :( now you have a different colour
<jussi> aww
<Tm_T> you are all yellow to me
<knome> you are all white to me. am i a racist? :<
<Tm_T> no, you are just misguided
<knome> :P
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from mamous)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (16))
<Tm_T> there will be one classroom (same ip) of teenagers in #kubuntu, so better not ban their ip if one misbehaves (:
<knome> ewww...
<knome> ;)
<topyli> Tm_T, your class?
<Tm_T> nope, some spanish teacher told it beforehand in the channel
<topyli> if so, we'll just take it on you at the slightest disruptio... oh :)
<Tm_T> and R. woke up so I'm prolly not available when it begins
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I hope he told them to speak English though
<Mamarok> and that it is not for random chatter
<Tm_T> ye, was about to mention -es but he was gone already
<Mamarok> Tm_T: I am not around tonight, it's around 20:00 my time (21:00 yours), so somebody should have an eye on it indeed
<Mamarok> but it was nice of him to give us a warning
<Tm_T> indeed
<elky> people should be more careful who they let testify for them. i'd take points off for certain -ot'ers.
<genii> Weird, didn't see that second set of flooding from DIKKy that floodbot3 jumped on
<Pici> I did
<genii> Bleh, work
<gnomefreak> Pici: i will let you deal with coc0nut :)
<Pici> lucky me.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, iWantLinuzPointy said: ubottu: ur 2nd link is dead?
<Pici> help.ubuntu.com is having issues today.
<gnomefreak> Pici: i loaded it fine, is there a link on the main page that you are seeing it?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Its coming and going, I've already poked #canonical-sysadmin about it.
<gnomefreak> Pici: ah ok
<ubottu> Trek called the ops in #ubuntu (redrut is spamming)
<jpds> #ubuntu+1 is getting kind of !ot.
<Pici> again?
<jpds> Pici: LinuxGuy2009 in +1 looks dodgy and not helpful
<jpds> I've had to deal with him in #ubuntu before.
<Pici> watching
<Pici> jpds: does he have a ban in #u ?
<jpds> Pici: No.
<Pici> odd
<avis> when i type /ignore <user> all it doesn't work for me on freenode
<Myrtti> depends on your client
<avis> some user is saying that i will regret something if i die and i'm very disturbed by that
<avis> using xchat
<avis> hi Myrtti :)
<avis> could you help me make it stick please :)
<avis> he changed nicks to get past my ignore
<Myrtti> ignores are dependant on your client usually
<Myrtti> we can't make the ignores stick for you
<avis> ok np
<avis> thank you Myrtti  have a very nice day
<Myrtti> even if it were a network feature (might be) this isn't the right channel for it
<avis> i was told in #ubuntu+1 to come here
<jpds> avis: Try: http://xchat.org/docs/xchat-6.html
<avis> thank you
<jpds> avis: We tend to prefer not to have users fight in the channels, which is why I suggested you come here.
<avis> i was not fighting i told him he could become a gentleman if he were to be treated like one and that a gentleman walks but never runs and he has the nerve to tell me that if i don't do something before i die something is going to happen to me ?  he is the loose screw here.
<avis> i'll get your of your hair
<avis> out
<jpds> Did I do the right thing there?
<Myrtti> better than having them fight on #ubuntu+1, true
<Myrtti> uh. I'm having an English language fail. What did User_007 just ask?
<ikonia> I don't know
<ubottu> In ubottu, NinoScript said: he is called ubottu
<ikonia> hello NinoScript
<NinoScript> Hi
<ikonia> NinoScript: how can we help you today ?
<NinoScript> I was just testing IRC stuff with ubottu (like the ! stuff, /me, and other things that I'm just learning) and he (it) said  "Your edit request has been forwarded to #ubuntu-ops.  Thank you for your attention to detail" So I came here to check if I did something bad :P
<ikonia> don't worry about it, no problem
<NinoScript> ohh, ok :)
<NinoScript> bye bye, then
<ikonia> bye
<ikonia> NinoScript: if you don't need anything can you please leave the channel so we can deal with any people that need operator support please ?
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-15
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<dsnyders> Why am I suddenly being flagged as being vulnerable to DCC Exploits?
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> hi
<jrib> ha, I know your real ip now dholbach
 * jrib commences phase 2
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu (eto being disrespectful)
<gnomefreak> what is the name of the channel that we use for releases? im thinking its something like #ubuntu-releaseparty but i dont recall
<elky> #ubuntu-release-party
<gnomefreak> elky: thanks
<elky> I was a slightly trapped in hospital last time. Does it still work well?
<gnomefreak> lucid?
<elky> gnomefreak, the party channel.
<popey> nuts as usual
<gnomefreak> elky: ah
<popey> is it out is it out is it out etc ad infinitum
<gnomefreak> i havent been in there for ~1 year other than popping in for a few minutes
<ikonia> guys I hope we are going to learn from the last release party and not give ubuntu member cloaks ops in that channel
<ikonia> (and gals - sorry,)
<elky> ikonia, it went that well, eh?
<Tm_T> ikonia: uhhuh, what happened?
<elky> ikonia, although technically you were correct the first time. there's no gals on the IRCC.
 * Tm_T has been wise and stayed mostly away from that channel
<Tm_T> elky: topyli has long hair, if that counts
 * Tm_T hides
<elky> Tm_T, it was good the first few times. Then a certain other channel was formed and someone decided to harrass certain folk about /inviting/ her simply because she was not banned.
<Tm_T> elky: ye, I was there long time ago and it was nice, but when it become too crowded...
<elky> oh it was always crowded.
<Tm_T> not too crowded though
<gnomefreak> when are we planning on opening up #ubuntu-release-party? atm its invite only
<Pici> Probably the week of release.
<elky> gnomefreak, usually not until like 72-48hrs before
<gnomefreak> elky: Pici thanks
<Pici> jpds: ping. Got a question regarding an archive mirror.
<jpds> Pici: Hi.
<Pici> jpds: in.archive.ubuntu.com seems to have mysteriously changed the path for where they sync the archives to (i.e. fqdn/ to fqdn/ubuntu/ubuntu/, so everyone is getting 404 errors.  Where would I file a bug for that?
<jpds> Pici: Yes, I told them to do that.
<jpds> Pici: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaa
<Pici> jpds: hm? What about all the people who have just 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/' in their sources.list ? And https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntuarchive.hnsdc.com-archive hasn't been updated to reflect the new location.
<jpds> Pici: "http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/" was wrong.
<jpds> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ sound match http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jpds> should*
<jpds> Clearly they've done something daft.
 * jpds emails.
<Pici> jpds: Will using the software sources tool to pick the server again update it with the correct archive location? or do we need to tell people to just stick ubuntu/ in their sources.list?
<jpds> Pici: No, software sources will be broken.
<jpds> Pici: Emailed.
<jpds> What a mess.
<jpds> Pici: And I've corrected the Launchpad page.
<Pici> jpds: Thanks
<jpds> Pity apt-get didn't support redirects until Jaunty.
<elky> jpds, for serious?
<jpds> elky: Ubuntu Mirror dude at your service.
<elky> jpds,  i mean re: apt-get not supporting redirects until jaunty.
<elky> that's kinda heartbreaking :(
<jpds> elky: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/18645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 18645 in apt "apt does not handle HTTP redirects" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Pici> jpds: so, will people running Jaunty+ and pointing at in.a.u.com/ need to reconifgure to in.a.u.com/ubuntu/  or will there be a redirect in place?
<elky> something so simple...
<Tm_T> wasn
<Tm_T> 't needed before?
<jpds> elky: It was more to do with security, then someone realized that they could just check the GPG sigs from the redirect.
<ikonia> !council
<ikonia> !irccc
<ikonia> !ircc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<jpds> bug #563893
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 563893 in thunderbird "Thunderbird will not launch do to a recursive symlink" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/563893
<Tm_T> that's nice
<jpds> Tm_T: Quite right.
<genii> Is anyone actually seriously considering adding medical conditions to !o4o factoid?
<Tm_T> ?
<Pici> no.
<genii> Tm_T:  #u-ot discussion at the moment
<Pici> Can I add "don't be an idiot" to o4o?
<Tm_T> genii: oh, you did fit "seriously" to -ot ... (;)
<genii> Pici: I wouldn't complain :)
<Tm_T> Pici: o4o should contain "be silly"
<Tm_T> yes, without the "don't" in case of -ot
<Pici> Tm_T: :D
<ubottu> joaopinto called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (The_Dude)
<topyli> who is ACKT1C on -ot? mc44 thinks he's banned
<topyli> he usually knows better than i :)
<topyli> @mark ACKT1C ban evading on -offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> @mark ACKT1C #ubuntu-offtopic ban evading on -offtopic
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<topyli> grr
<ikonia> who is he?
<topyli> he's no-one special. i was too clever and looked for an ip ban, while he was actually banned by ident
<topyli> been dodging before
<topyli> bazhang, many hits in bantracker if you search for the nick
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-16
<Myrtti> !pm > ert
 * Tm_T huggles Myrtti
<Tm_T> ...someone should remind me more often that there's no point trying to be serious in -ot
<Gla> hey guys, how's it going?
<Gla> I came here a few months ago talking to you guys about how I have been working on a product for the past year or so to create scaleable, manageable real-time communities on the web
<Gla> and you guys expressed a lot of interest in checking it out
<Gla> so I'm back
<Gla> also I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799 which I thought was interesting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392799 in ubuntu-community "#ubuntu too noisy to be useful" [Medium,In progress]
<Gla> I've been working on it full-time for the past year or so with 2 other developers
<Gla> and we're ready to show what we have and really hope you guys like it
<Gla> as we think ubuntu is the perfect place for a lot of reasons ( per our last conversation here )
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu (decker)
<tsimpson> Gla: Hi again :) it would probably be better if you send some details to our IRC mailing list (ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com) so we can start a discussion. (you can subscribe at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc )
<Gla> alrighty
<jrib> hey, why is ubottu asking me to review a ban?  Does it happen automatically after a week for all bans now?
<nhandler> jrib: Yeah. You won't get nagged again though.
<nhandler> An email went to the ML iirc
<elky> I look forward to the week after play whackamole with a skilled evader
<jrib> "Hi, please review the ban '*!*@190.12.78.113'" from ubottu but I can't find any ban matching 190.12.78.113 on the ban tracker
<jrib> which strikes me as strange because I assume the feature uses the same database
<jrib> maybe ubottu just hates me
<nhandler> jrib: I see 20:10:02 -!- 6 - #ubuntu: ban *!*@190.12.78.113 [by jrib!~jrib@upstream/dev/jrib, 619274 secs ago]
<jrib> nhandler: but on the ban tracker?
<nhandler> @btlogin
<nhandler> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<jrib> although I suppose that means ubottu *doesn't* use the ban tracker to figure out if he needs to remind me
<Gla> tsimpson: if there a better way?
<Gla> a mailing list seems like kinda a crazy way to talk about this
<jrib> Gla: the mailing list will elicit feedback from everyone involved with irc, not just whoever is active right now :)
<tsimpson> Gla: why do you say that?
<Gla> well
<Gla> alright
<Gla> I'll give it a shot
<Gla> here it goes
<MTecknology> Could somebody toss out a +q in -offtopic?
<Gla> hey guys I just sent my email to the mailining list
<Gla> Is being held until the list moderator can review it for approval.  The reason it is being held: Post by non-member to a members-only list
<Gla> sent to ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com
<elky> You were given the link to subscribe to the mailing list, so yes, that would happen if you did not follow that instruction.
<ubottu> maco called the ops in #ubuntu (Lunix4noobs language)
<Flannel> Such class.
<tsimpson> Gla: did you subscribe to the list?
<mneptok> Gla: if there's nothing else you need, we have a no-idle policy in this channel
<Gla> ah
<Gla> okay
<Gla> sorry about that
<Gla> tsimpson: yes I did
<tsimpson> Gla: I would like to see a response from you to the reply from idleone
<Gla> yeap, responding now
<ubottu> ardchoille called the ops in #ubuntu (several people continue ot)
<tsimpson> Gla: when you say "IRC authentication", what exactly do you mean?
<tsimpson> how exactly do you know user X and password Y are correct?
<Gla> we authenticate them against IRC
<tsimpson> how exactly?
<Gla> ./nickserver username pass
<jussi> o.O
<tsimpson> so you store that information on your website?
<Gla> database, yes
<Gla> md5
<jussi> no thanks.
<tsimpson> I don't think many of us will be comfortable with that
<jussi> I dont want to share my freenode password with you.
<Gla> it's not that different from creating an account, the only difference is that we link you up with your appropriate groups with moderation structure etc
<Gla> well, we may be partnering with Freenode officially
<tsimpson> it would make more sense to send the user a memo (with memoserv) containing a key, which can be used to verify an account
<Gla> I'll keep you abreast on that
<Gla> well, we're mostly concerned about the chanels you moderate
<Gla> so we can inherit the moderation structure
<Gla> without question
<Gla> and you have to authenticate to do that
<tsimpson> you don't need to authenticate as us to do that
<Gla> yea you do
<tsimpson> the method I described will work, as a user needs to be identified to read memos
<Gla> or unless you know another way
<Gla> but how could we get a list?
<Gla> we currently do ./nickserv listchans
<Gla> which gives you all chans that you moderate
<tsimpson> why do you need to know all the channels? why not just look at the specific ones you're interested in?
<Gla> we're interested in all of them
<Gla> that's what most users want
<Gla> to be hooked into everything they moderate right off the bat
<Gla> I'm just not sure how this would work
<Gla> I'll ruminate on this
<Gla> but it seems like you guys would rather off a different way then lending your freenode credentials
<Gla> noted
<jussi> Gla: think about it for us ops, or more pertinent, the GC's. giving those credentials to you is a big stretch.
<Gla> yea I suppose that could mean compromising all of IRC
<Gla> perhaps what I can do is have you sign up and then simply do a call to IRC and get your structure
<Gla> not storing your password
<Gla> just doing a straight call
<Gla> so you sign up, login, etc... and then if you ever want to link up your account you just send your u/p , but we don't store it, just make the call
<jussi> Gla: why not do it the way tsimpson said?
<jussi> if you partner with freenode, surely they should share the access lists with you.
<Gla> right
<Gla> yea, if that was that case that would all work just fine
<Gla> actually
<Gla> I could just scrape all channel credentials right now and store them
<Gla> then use that to auth, and use the memo system tsimpson talked about
<Gla> alright, that will work
<Gla> will take a bit of time though
<Gla> anyhow, I will keep you up to date with how things progress with this
<Gla> it's clear you don't like the auth system as is ( as I'm sure most don't, we just launched 24 hours ago so we're just getting feedback ), so we'll update this.
<elky> Gla, what does Freenode think about you doing this?
<elky> (storing their users private details, presumably without an NDA)
<dholbach> good morning
<bazhang> Gla, please don't idle here, as per the channel topic
<ubottu> iceroot called the ops in #ubuntu (xyz-)
<Tm_T> (:
<Tm_T> I wonder if his issue could be dealt in -irc
<Tm_T> or would it collect too much noise, dunno
<bazhang> <ACKT1C> unban me for six or so lines, repeated in PM
<Tm_T> why he pm you anyway?
<bazhang> I was the original person to ban him I am guessing
<Tm_T> ach so
<Tm_T> phew!
<jussi> bazhang: , curiousity question, where are you located?
<bazhang> jussi, in Taipei Taiwan
<jussi> ahh, cool.
<Mamarok> and he never sleeps
<knome> lol
<Tm_T> who does?
<knome> yeah.
 * Tm_T dozed 2 hours last night/morning
<knome> <- maybe 4
<knome> should go home but i think it rains there.
<knome> and i'm afraid to pass the horde of noisy ladies.
<Tm_T> knome: distract them by pointing to some corner and yell "Kekkonen meni tuonne!"
<knome> eww
<knome> they're sitting around the coffee table
<knome> they will not move
<knome> :P
<Tm_T> but they will look the other way, so you can run
<knome> they won't
<knome> :(
<Tm_T> you tried? awwww
<knome> not exactly, but they are pretty lazy
<Tm_T> so are you apparently
<knome> so i don't think they will  move their heads if not necessary
<knome> lol
<knome> somewhat
<knome> though i have done anything scheduled for today
<knome> *everything
 * gnomefreak should know better than to get online when i first wake up :-(
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: how so?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i have to have coffee to make me awaw enough
<gnomefreak> awake ever
<MenZa> gnomefreak: I'm brewing some right now!
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: how that has to do with IRC? (;)
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: the whole thinking on IRC and well just thinking at all is hard to do. i should have coffee ready soon :)
<Tm_T> IRC, thinking, does not compute (;)
 * Tm_T hides
<bazhang> :0
<bazhang> no voice?
<MenZa> FUNKYHAAAAT.
<MenZa> He's not identified, bazhang
<MenZa> funkyHat1 \o
<Tm_T> who is he?
<MenZa> New -ot op :)
<Tm_T> aaah, nice!
<bazhang> :)
 * Tm_T huggles funkyHat1
<bazhang> intruder alert!
<funkyHat1> hoogles
<IdleOne> Good morning!
<jussi> Huomenta.
<Tm_T> päivää
<Tm_T> jussi: maksalaatikkoa?
<bazhang> hi!!!!!
<jussi> Tm_T: ei kiitos.
<funkyHat> Hi ⢁)
<jussi> IdleOne: funkyHat, you should have/get soon PM's from your mentors.
<Tm_T> mentors <3
<IdleOne> jussi: cool beans
<IdleOne> and thank you all.
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne too
 * IdleOne huggles everybody
<Tm_T> welcome to rats nest
<IdleOne> Tm_T: ok, you can let go now
<IdleOne> hehe
<MenZa> hihi, IdleOne
<MenZa> and congrats to y'alls.
<IdleOne> heya MenZa
<IdleOne> This has been an awesome week for me on the IRC front
<MenZa> :)
<IdleOne> Got a reply from SABDFL on the ML and now I am allowed to hang out in here haha
<MenZa> :D
<bazhang> heads up on zhxk
<jussi> again?
<bazhang> well known issue freenode-wide
<MenZa> jussi: your 01 is gone!
<elky> IdleOne, um... "allowed" is the wrong word.
<elky> IdleOne, You've been condemned to hang out here.
<MenZa> elky: technicalities, technicalities!
 * MenZa hands IdleOne a mug of fresh coffee.
<IdleOne> even better elky :)
<jussi> MenZa: welcome to irc today...
<MenZa> jussi: I've been a busy bee :)
<gnomefreak> is there a script like auto_bleh for weechat? not sure if it is perl or not
<bazhang> hehe
<jussi> elky: no corruption just yet please :P
<IdleOne> errr real life though is being a pain this week. Thanks for the cup o' joe MenZa
<elky> jussi, corruption? I'm just being the only kind soul to give him fair warning.
<elky> The first troll. That will do the corrupting.
<gnomefreak> oh thanks you reminded me to get more coffe :) thanks
<Tm_T> elky: or if not that, the next flood of trolls
<Tm_T> or... http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Bacta
 * Tm_T hides
 * funkyHat1 falls over
<funkyHat1> wat. why am I funkyhat1 again?
<bazhang> funkyHat1, welcome!
<Tm_T> funkyHat1: you should close the other connection/client
<funkyHat> Tm_T: I thought I'd already done that. I must be going mad
<bazhang> to become an op madness is compulsory
<Tm_T> funkyHat: you are here
<Tm_T> and I still think o4o should contain "be silly"
<Tm_T> or, "don't be no-silly" or some other sillyness in itself
<persia> madness is not compulsory: if you don't start with it, it will be granted as a result.
<funkyHat> Well if I'm already mad do I get any other presents?#
<bazhang> bt access
<jussi> encyclopedia stuff
<Tm_T> our mad companion
<jussi> Im just getting on a conference call now, so tsimpson can sort you or Ill do it after.
<IdleOne> ok I am back and ready to be abused
<gord> in offtopic you can't not be sometimes but never maybe always not quite definitely not silly. any deviation from this will result in immediate banishment from the internet
<IdleOne> gord: you hurt my head
<IdleOne> think I lost part of my eye sight trying to read that
<Tm_T> IdleOne: weird, that was supposed to hurt only gord's head
<topyli> hi IdleOne and funkyHat, welcome to the jungle
<IdleOne> topyli: thank you :)
<gord> we've got fun and games
<IdleOne> you can have anything you want
<funkyHat> Hi topyli ⢁)
<Tm_T> it's refreshing to have new faces here
<bazhang> yep
<gord> to those who are new but dont' know, chanserv.py is wonderful on freenode, recommended if you use xchat!
<topyli> yeah
<topyli> irssi users are divided between scripts like auto_bleh.pl and alias sets
<IdleOne> chanserv.py works well yup
<Tm_T> topyli: we still don't have one place to look at resources for these, btw?
<Tm_T> I don't have all the aliases I would need (:
<topyli> the mythical Someone is supposed to add Tips&Tricks on the wiki, but i don't think it has happened
<Tm_T> hmph
<gord> damn you Someone!
<IdleOne> let us meet at Someone's house and have them update the wiki
 * h00k waves to everyone
<bazhang> welcome!
<jussi> o/
<IdleOne> h00k!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<topyli> hi h00k
<h00k> IdleOne!!!11!!!one!!!eleven1!!1!
<IdleOne> hehe
<jussi> IdleOne: see, he is mad already :D
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> I kinda feel bad for h00k
<IdleOne> he got double duty. I figure he has about 2 months left before being committed to a mental institution
<IdleOne> :)
<h00k> IdleOne: I'm bringin' you right htere with me!
<h00k> *there, even
 * IdleOne gets the bed by the window
<IdleOne> :P
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<Tm_T> getting crowded here
<bazhang> time to update the ops call list factoid I am guessing
<IdleOne> See now that is the cherry on top of the sunday.
<IdleOne> making into ubottu's database lol
<Tm_T> ):
<jussi> bazhang: please do.
<bazhang> ok
<jussi> bazhang: remember to do it in pm with the bot
<bazhang> jussi, of course
<IdleOne> so is there a list of channels I need to ad to my autojoin?
<IdleOne> add*
<IdleOne> besides this one
<Tm_T> this and the channel(s) you are op
<Tm_T> and ofcourse -irc if it's not already
<bazhang> nhandler is only -ot?
<Tm_T> (last one is not mandatory but useful)
<bazhang> the two seem to be the same btw #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<IdleOne> bazhang: also in #ubuntu I believe
<bazhang> so maco IdleOne h00k and nhandler then?
<maco> me in #ubuntu but not in -ot
<bazhang> same, though I get highlighted in -ot
<IdleOne> me in #ubuntu only
<Tm_T> I get hilighted by '1ops' string so I don't need to be in those ubottu outputs
<IdleOne> 1ops
<IdleOne> did that highlight you ?
<IdleOne> :)
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list is not working for me; anyone wish to confirm nhandler in #ubuntu ?
<h00k> I can confirm
<bazhang> thanks h00k
 * Tm_T huggles IdleOne
<h00k> I wish I had more number keys (11 through 20) so I could alt to them easier.
<IdleOne> hmm how do you confirm?
<gord> h00k, thats what alt+qwertyuiop is for no?
<Tm_T> bazhang: there's also launchpad
<bazhang> via the command above ; edited
<h00k> gord: ....
<h00k> gord: you're a genius!
<Tm_T> h00k: hahaha
<h00k> I didn't know that existed.
<bazhang> you can /msg ubottu to check I got it right
<gord> you learn something new (specifically about irssi) every day
<h00k> also, everytime I read the rsync man page.
<bazhang> whoops need to change jussi01 to simply jussi
<maco> wait so -ot and #ubuntu dont have specific separate ops calls?
<bazhang> not figured out how to make them so
<maco> cuz i just tried in pm with the bot and it didnt know what i was talking about when i asked for the -ot one
<bazhang> same
<bazhang> but the new #ubuntu one works right?
<jussi> there is not specific offtopic one ircc.
<maco> +i -c
<jussi> hehe
<h00k> gord: oh man, I love you. (alt+qwerty...)
<maco> hah
<maco> h00k: learnin to use your client?
<h00k> maco: apparently.
<h00k> I was all feelin' good because I figured most of what I needed out...except for that.
<h00k> I'd go to alt+0 and then control+n over to the 10+n channels
<jussi> h00k: I dont remember alt+a or ctrl+a is cool also...
<jussi> one of them
<Tm_T> alt+a
<jussi> been a while since I used irssi
<Tm_T> "move to last active"
<h00k> oho!
<Tm_T> I have silly bindings for 39 windows, but should do some solution to get to my current >60 ...
<funkyHat> Tm_T: I've also been wondering about settin up bindings for channels above 40
<funkyHat> I thought of making a horrible alias which when triggered changed all of my bindings for 1-40 to 41-80, and another to switch them all back
<Tm_T> funkyHat: I just do second-level window switcher, that is, if I press first alt+z, then I can just press 1 to get into 21
<Tm_T> but for over 40, I have to do something else
<funkyHat> Tm_T: which client lets you do alt+z and then a character?
<Tm_T> irssi
<funkyHat> Ah, then I can use that for my 41-80... how do I define alt+z aliases?
<Tm_T> with right bindings, everything is possible
<Tm_T> funkyHat: bind meta-z to be key morewindows, for example
<Tm_T> and this new key-number to be some window combination like the others are
<funkyHat> Ohh cool ⢁)
 * funkyHat tries this
<bazhang> oh wait. have to add funkyHat to #ubuntu factoid to get him highlighted in -ot
<funkyHat> I almost got out of it!
 * h00k tests it
<bazhang> well MenZa seems not to be on it either
<funkyHat> Tm_T: fantastic, thanks ⢁)
<Tm_T> bazhang: I shouldn't be in there either, atleast I did remove my nick from it, was just making it longer without any use for me
<bazhang> Tm_T, okay
<Tm_T> but hey, I'm not in charge on this so... (:
<funkyHat> There we go. Keybindings for windows all the way up to 80
<funkyHat> madness
<Tm_T> jolly good
<h00k> this _is_ madness.
<bazhang> so funkyHat MenZa no problem not being on the call in -ot?
<Tm_T> as soon as bots do those, we don't need to worry
<MenZa> none at all
<MenZa> I have <excl>ops hilighted.
<funkyHat> I thought you were putting me on?
<bazhang> funkyHat, then you will be highlighted in #ubuntu as well
<funkyHat> Yes I can quite happily just add a highlight instead if it makes it simpler
<funkyHat> Right
<bazhang> either way is fine, unless the higher-ups object
 * IdleOne turns up the tunes. GNR Paradise City!!!
<funkyHat> ⢁( can't get -actcolor to work
<ikonia> I'd sent him 2 pm's explaining how to join
<Myrtti_> Stupid bloody Nexus One keyboard...
<Myrtti_> *grumble*
<h00k> If someone should be redirected to #ubuntu-ops to discuss their removal, does auto_bleh have an alias for this?
<h00k> (am using irssi)
<IdleOne> don't know
<ubottu> IdleOne called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<ubottu> Gogoler called the ops in #ubuntu+1 ()
<jpds> Pici: in.archive flipped back.
<ikonia> h00k: /afr
<h00k> ah ha, for forward.
<h00k> ikonia: makes sense. Thank you.
<ikonia> hello Tyler
<ikonia> hello txwikinger
<txwikinger> hello ikonia
<ikonia> Guest37344: ping
<jussi> txwikinger: cripes.... who let you in here?
<jussi> :P
<txwikinger> hello to you too Jussi :D
<Mamarok> hey, txwikinger :) Welcome on board!
<txwikinger> Hi Mamarok. Thanks
 * h00k waves
<h00k> Hello
<Mamarok> hi to all the new ops then, you have reached the 7th level of hell. Enjoy :)
<h00k> oh, now I'm warm and fuzzy!
<Mamarok> h00k: wait till it starts to itch and burn...
<h00k> Mamarok: :D
<Gla> man you guys are destroying me :)
<Gla> well tsimpson, I owe you a lot
<Gla> we’re moving over to your solution
<ikonia> ??
<Gla> I’m Taso
<Gla> creator of tap.info
<Gla> tsimpson knows :)
<ikonia> ??
<ikonia> do you need something from us ?
<Gla> ikonia: we were having a discussion here yesterday
<Gla> I thought I’d come in here and fill him/people in
<ikonia> about what /
<Gla> I’ll conitnue the conversation via the mailing list, simply thought I would ping you guys here
<Gla> real-time community support
<ikonia> about what ?
<ikonia> this channel is for IRC discussion
<Gla> ikonia: I do know, alright, I’ll part, simply thought I would drop by
<ikonia> do you actually need something though ?
<ikonia> that's what I'm trying to get to
<Gla> ah , no
<Gla> I was simply continue yesterdays conversation
<Gla> continuing*
<Gla> thank you for asking though, do have a nice day!
<h00k> Was that about what came across the mailing list, regarding...something some people are developing an alternative for real-time support
<ikonia> I've just reponded to it
<ikonia> I find it odd that Pricey_ as a freenode staff member would not know anything about a service hooking into freenode's authentication system
<ikonia> plus it's not an ubuntu project, or an IRC issue so why even discuss it on the mail list
<IdleOne> the last email about that real-time thing has me qioting something I never said
<IdleOne> I for the record do not support it
<IdleOne> oh wait. that isn't quoting me but a response to me
<IdleOne> I still don't like it
<nhandler> Congrats to all of the new operators
<IdleOne> thank you nhandler and same to you :)
<nhandler> :)
<topyli> IdleOne, let's see what they come up with. if they detach from our freenode credentials, i'm pretty much ok with anything
<topyli> ie they make another web service i can choose to care about or not
<IdleOne> topyli: personally I like the concept. I don't see it replacing irc. My main issue from the start was the security issue
<topyli> yeah if they fix that, i'm alright
<ikonia> I don't see why it is anything to do with #ubuntu-irc at all
<IdleOne> and yeah, so we really need another facebookish/twitter site
<IdleOne> ikonia: it doesn't but was sent to the list
<ikonia> exactly, so it should have been "this is nothing to do with ubuntu's IRC presnse" rather than the interaction it was
<IdleOne> ikonia: agreed but Gla was directed to the ML, in hindsight I think it was a good move as it alerted us to the security concerns
<ikonia> what security concerns ??
<ikonia> we are not freenode
<ikonia> let freenode deal with it
<ikonia> there is no security concern to ubuntu-irc's presnese
<ikonia> (I know there is a security concern overall though)
<IdleOne> ikonia: the site itself has no signup it uses user nick and nickserv password or atleast that is what it seemed like
<ikonia> so - how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<IdleOne> ikonia: well what if without thinking about it you go and put in your nickserv pass. Then they have your pass and can auth as you and cause havoc
<ikonia> again - how is that an ubuntu issue ?
<topyli> ikonia, it does concern us because we don't want operator privileges compromised. i agree that it's a freenode issue, but we have to remind ops
<ikonia> topyli: it doesn't concern us, are you going to police every site I may or may not put my password into ?
<ikonia> that response should be "this is nothing to do with ubuntu - please don't discuss it with us" - then inform freenode, </discussion>
<topyli> ikonia, no, just those that actively advertise through our communication channels :)
<IdleOne> ikonia: yes. That is not how it happened though
<ikonia> topyli: exactly - it should have been just stopped
<ikonia> "please do not post this stuff here - this is not an ubuntu project, so please don't advertise it"
<topyli> ikonia, ok, that's a very good point. taken
<ikonia> topyli: not trying to be difficult here, but everything seems to be going process and "wiki page driven" - our remit is the ubuntu channels, as per the wiki - lets stick to that
<topyli> i'll think about advising gla to communicate with the council instead of public channels if they want to develop something
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> this is not the councils business either
<ikonia> you are to council and govern the irc space - this is an extenral website that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<IdleOne> ikonia: but we are also committed to supporting FOSS projects and if this turns out to be a legit project then it would be good for the Council to have a say in how it is shaped
<topyli> so far there is nothing interesting. it's better to not pollute the team channels. if they have something to suggest, they can talk to the ircc
<ikonia> IdleOne: the ubuntu irc team and council are not committed to supporting FOSS projects
<topyli> ikonia, it's better we deal with them than waste everybody's time
<ikonia> topyli: this is frustrating, this is not an IRC issue nor a council issue, nor an ubuntu issue, yet we are involing ourselves, yet things like ##club-ubuntu which ARE using the ubuntu name space are allowed to continue using that name to represent ubuntu
<ikonia> the mentality is messed up - drop the website project, it's nothing to do with us
<topyli> ikonia, please let us deal with it, i'll make sure we will
<ikonia> there is nothing to deal with ???
<ikonia> why are you involving the council in this ?
<topyli> they're sending email in your inbox aren't they?
<ikonia> I don't care about the mail
<ikonia> I care about the topic
<topyli> i care about the irc team
<ikonia> we are not here to support a 3rd party making a twitter site that links into freenode
<ikonia> the council are not here for that
<ikonia> it's not about the irc team
<IdleOne> ikonia: there is, the greater ubuntu irc community is at risk of being compromised. this doesn't just affect the ops team
<ikonia> IdleOne: no there isn't
<ikonia> IdleOne: if we follow the practices of "this is not an ubuntu proejct please do not discuss it in our names spaces" the convesation is over - and the channels are safe
<topyli> ok, let's calm down
<ikonia> yet we are fostering discussion and solutions
<ikonia> I'm perfectly calm
<ikonia> I'm expressing a dissatisfaction with an issue
<IdleOne> ikonia: and if we do nothing and don't let people know that this is not an official project then we are just as involved
<ikonia> topyli: where is the progress of my core channel ban on Bacta - the one I requested the process for ?
<IdleOne> except we get " You didn't let us know. you all suck"
<ikonia> IdleOne: we are not doing nothing - telling him "no" end of discussion is protecting the commuinity and following the irc charter
<topyli> what i'm trying to say is that we were approached, and it's probably the ircc's job to deal with the company, whether or not it's related to irc. the whole team should not be bothered
<topyli> if you like, i can do nothing also
<ikonia> topyli: there is nothing to "deal with"
<topyli> ok
<ikonia> topyli: I know this sounds harsh, and like I'm being a pain, but I've had "the charter" rammed in my face so much of late, I'd like to see if followed too
<ikonia> is this website an ubuntu project - no, is it an irc issue, no, therefore please to not discuss it on the mail lists or channels
<ikonia> where in the wiki charter does it say we invole ourselves in developing third party web solutions with external companies ???
<IdleOne> ikonia: To late for that, right or wrong it was sent to the list and now it needs to be dealt with
<topyli> ikonia, what's your practical, positive suggestion then? filter out messages from this company?
<ikonia> IdleOne: and dealing with it is "this is nothing to do with us, please don't discuss it in the ubuntu name space"
<ikonia> topyli: no, a simple message saying please don't post this again
<ikonia> rather than the 10 discussion email thread that's starting
<topyli> ok, i'll note that. i also hope joe's mail with freenode hat on works a little
<ikonia> topyli: yes, I thought that mail was helpful also
<topyli> ikonia, okay, i think your point is very convincing, and i'm going to act accordingly. we don't need this on the list
<ikonia> thank you
<IdleOne> sounds good
<topyli> these guys can build another service, unrelated to us, and good luck to them
<ikonia> I have no issue with want they want to do (think it's a bad idea) and I don't care (from an ubuntu point of view) that they want to auth against anything
<topyli> let's just hope it will be awesome and add a nice contribution to the success of ubuntu! :)
<topyli> it's just not related to us, so they're on their own
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-17
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, funkyHat said: !funkyHat is not to be trifled with!
<funkyHat> heh
<bazhang> got bt access?
<funkyHat> I don't know what that is ⢁)
<bazhang> try @login  then @btlogin
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<IdleOne> heh
<bazhang> not yet apparently
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<funkyHat> I got no response at all
<IdleOne> oh another kernel upgrade :)
<bazhang> via PM its sometimes glitchy; judging by idle one's attempt you've not been added yet
<IdleOne> btlogin gave nothing at all
<bazhang> well since @login failed, it wouldn't matter anyways
<IdleOne> so btlogin is for the ban tracker
<IdleOne> and @login is for?
<bazhang> yep, but you need to login to ubottu first
<IdleOne> ahh ok
<tsimpson> funkyHat, IdleOne, h00k, txwikinger: you should have access to the bantracker now, you can test with @login and @btlogin
<IdleOne> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> ty
<funkyHat> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<funkyHat> @btlogin
<txwikinger> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<IdleOne> @btlogin
<funkyHat> Strange that it doesn't seem to work if I /msg ubottu
<txwikinger> @btlogin
<tsimpson> the login command wont, it must be sent in a channel
<tsimpson> but the btlogin command should
<funkyHat> Ah ok. I only tried login
<tsimpson> once you @login, you shouldn't need to do so again unless ubottu restarts or your host changes (probably)
<tsimpson> and the bantracker link will work for 60 days without you needing to @btlogin again
<tsimpson> magic of cookies
<funkyHat> oo
<bazhang> Gla, please don't idle here
<IdleOne> Gla: this channel is for Ubuntu ops. Please do not idle here.
<Gla> right sorry about that
<ubottu> CaptainTrek called the ops in #ubuntu (talk to maike-makoto 'bout the rules please)
<Seeker`> hi new ops
<Seeker`> good to see you are enthusiastic about being in this channel
<Seeker`> that won't last :P
<JeanLucPicard> 'ello... My ubuntu server machine won't boot... It gets as far as "Activating swapfile swap... [OK] ::: Checking quotas... " and hangs -
<Seeker`> This isn't a support channel. Try #ubuntu.
<bazhang> JeanLucPicard, #ubuntu for support
<JeanLucPicard> I tried joining #ubuntu
<JeanLucPicard> it forwarded me here
<bazhang> okay
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<Seeker`> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Seeker`> @btlogin
<JeanLucPicard> can anyone help me?
<Seeker`> one minute please
<Seeker`> you were forwarded here because of your attitude in #ubuntu earlier
<JeanLucPicard> Pardon?
<tsimpson> on the 15th
<JeanLucPicard> *boggle*
<JeanLucPicard> I don't believe I've ever been in an ubuntu channel.
<Seeker`> well, you have a registered nickname
<JeanLucPicard> I'm a windows guy. I just installed this today. :X
<JeanLucPicard> No I don't?
<tsimpson> you do, and are using it now
<JeanLucPicard> Registered how? This is my brother-in-law's computer.
<Seeker`> you are identified to nickserv
<JeanLucPicard> I am?
<Seeker`> yes
<JeanLucPicard> is that why my server can't boot?
<IdleOne> Then your brother in law had a poor attitude and that is why you got sent here. Using his client that auto identifies
<JeanLucPicard> Oh.
<JeanLucPicard> Should I un-identify?
<JeanLucPicard> How do I do that?
<Seeker`> JeanLucPicard: what operating systems were on the computer on the 15th?
<bazhang> send your brother in law to discuss
<JeanLucPicard> On the 15th the computer was a pile of parts in my closet.
<JeanLucPicard> Today it's Ubuntu Server
<JeanLucPicard> I was going to install ebox on it at the recommendation of my brother-in-law, but I can't seem to get it to boot.
<JeanLucPicard> His works fine, mine won't boot :(
<Seeker`> who set up your irc client?
<JeanLucPicard> Him, it's his laptop.
<tsimpson> well unfortunately his account was banned from #ubuntu, so he will need to come here for the ban to be removed
<JeanLucPicard> I can give him the laptop?
<JeanLucPicard> I mean, he's just in the other room
<maco> yep
<JeanLucPicard> hey, what's the problem?
<JeanLucPicard> You all still mad because I told a bot to leave me alone? I talk to bots all the time.
<tsimpson> are you the owner of that account?
<JeanLucPicard> yeh.
<tsimpson> and you were in #ubuntu on the 15th?
<JeanLucPicard> Yeh, I was having problems with ntop. someone recommended I install something else, I did, it worked, I left.
<Seeker`> JeanLucPicard: I don't think that is the full story, is it
<JeanLucPicard> I don't think it really matters much. I insulted a stupid bot.
<JeanLucPicard> The bot told me to type more words in one line.
<Seeker`> Yeah, except it wasn't a bot
<JeanLucPicard> I told it to suck it.
<tsimpson> as noted in the topic of #ubuntu -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tsimpson> what you did was clearly not appropriate for #ubuntu
<Seeker`> That isn't acceptable behaviour for #ubuntu irc channels
<JeanLucPicard> Well I apologize.
<JeanLucPicard> I promise not to insult the bots in the future.
<tsimpson> I suggest you read the link I posted
<Seeker`> let us know when you are done
<JeanLucPicard> I'm going to bed. I have no intentions on reading a guide on how to talk to people online. I talk to people all day.
<JeanLucPicard> when I insult an ATM, its owners don't ban me from a bank.
<JeanLucPicard> Why? It's an ATM.
<Seeker`> JeanLucPicard: You didn't insult a machine
<tsimpson> you didn't insult a bot, you insulted a person
<JeanLucPicard> Then I apologize to whoever I insulted.
<Seeker`> 2010-04-15T10:34:28 <THZone> !dick | eatone | jrib
<Seeker`> jrib is a person
<JeanLucPicard> That's not a bot?
<JeanLucPicard> It told me to use the enter key.
<JeanLucPicard> Kinda scripted-like.
<Seeker`> !enter | JeanLucPicard
<ubottu> JeanLucPicard: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seeker`> like that
<JeanLucPicard> Yeah, oh.
<IdleOne> does it really matter. the issue is not about a bot it is about your language and attitude
<JeanLucPicard> Well, I apologize
<tsimpson> even if it was not a real person, it's still not appropriate
<Seeker`> because
<Seeker`> you
<Seeker`> were
<Seeker`> talking like
<Seeker`> this
<Seeker`> which just spams the channel
<JeanLucPicard> I never talk like that. I always have one sentence per line.
<JeanLucPicard> I am sorry if I insulted anyone.
<JeanLucPicard> But it's not me that needs help.
<JeanLucPicard> If I have to disconnect from the network and reconnect without identing to ns, just so my brother can get help, I will.
<tsimpson> yes, it's unfortunate that your actions have effected someone else
<Seeker`> JeanLucPicard: ban evasion isn't a good idea
<tsimpson> JeanLucPicard: please be aware that it is against freenode to evade bans
<JeanLucPicard> I'm not evading the ban.
<JeanLucPicard> I am going to bed.
<JeanLucPicard> My brother needs help. I work at 9
<JeanLucPicard> I got my problem resolved thanks to the people in your channel. that's why I recommended he come to you.
<Seeker`> You have no idea how many times we hear "my brother did it"
<JeanLucPicard> Nor do I care, to be honest.
<Seeker`> It may be true in your case, it may not, we have no way of knowing. You could have read the guidelines in the time you've been here.
<JeanLucPicard> Jesus, you people take this entirely too seriously. How many times do you hear that? It's a support channel (your words, not mine). Why not support your users, and not argue with them?
<tsimpson> the rules are there for a reason, the reason being to protect the users in the channel
<JeanLucPicard> And he apologized to the users!
<JeanLucPicard> What do you want from me? He went to bed, I still have a box that won't boot.
<JeanLucPicard> I used to wonder why people preferred Windows to *nix... Now I know why... when I ask Microsoft for help, I get it... When I ask *nix people for help, I get a holier-than-thou attitude... Lecturing me about my brother-in-law's attitude to a robot...
<tsimpson> well if he does not want to discuss the ban it will remain, I suggest you find an alternate source of support like the ubuntu forums
<JeanLucPicard> Dude.
<JeanLucPicard> he went to bed.
<Seeker`> a) It was his attitude to a person, b) The rules are linked when you enter the channel
<JeanLucPicard> I don't care about HIS attitude!
<IdleOne> JeanLucPicard: the Guidelines also apply to the ubuntu forums
<IdleOne> JeanLucPicard: you should because his attitude is keeping you from getting help now
<maco> erm, if you're two separate people, why don't you have two separate accounts?
<Seeker`> JeanLucPicard: you are connecting from one of his computers; As far as an IRC network is concerned you are the same person
<JeanLucPicard> I don't use freenode.
<JeanLucPicard> And now I know why.
<JeanLucPicard> You're all just a bunch of uppity douchebags.
<JeanLucPicard> I'll go back to EFnet
<tsimpson> very well, goodbye
<JeanLucPicard> They're USEFUL there.
<JeanLucPicard> Faggots.
<maco> bundles of sticks?
<IdleOne> yup they are related
<persia> Handy for auto-de-fé
<tsimpson> and now we have is real IP too
<bazhang> whoa ban evade then nasty spam in #ubuntu
<maco> yep
<bazhang> expletivedeletedBuntu
<bazhang> his brother-in-law's IP you mean
<persia> Same IP.
<maco> i was gonna kb, but he left too quick
<Seeker`> I was just saying to maco, as far as we are concerned, same IP or same registered nick = same person
<persia> I actually believe that was two different people, based on tone, but I'm not sure either gets the guidelines.
<IdleOne> persia: that was two people yes.
<Seeker`> or jus 1 prson pertending 2 b 2 ppl
<persia> Well, we can't know for sure, but yeah.
<Seeker`> With different writing styles / tones
<bazhang> ^^
<persia> Seeker`: And doing it very well.
<tsimpson> it doesn't matter if they are two people, both are now banned
<persia> Indeed, and deservedly so.
<IdleOne> And when did EFnet become usefull? :)
<IdleOne> useful*
<bazhang> in future better to let a single OP handle it.
<elky> IdleOne, rubbish bins are useful.
<IdleOne> that they are
<Tm_T> hiya
<Seeker`> o/
<elky> oh dear, bacta's in -devel
<elky> and -marketing
<persia> what's the history?
<ubottu> Izinucs called the ops in #ubuntu (grimx giving porno links)
<tritium_> Good morning.
<bazhang> hi
<elky> persia, behind bacta?
<Tm_T> I think bantracker tells the story
<Tm_T> mneptone
<Flannel> mneptane
<mneptok> BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP
<mneptok> *explode*
<Flannel> you can run your cars on it!
<ubottu> smokex called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, rww said: ubottu: no, grub2 is =~ s/$/ | See !grub for Jaunty and earlier, and for upgrades from those versions./
<ikonia> ban tracker does tell the story on bacta - and I again repeat my request on a update on his namespace/core channels ban
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from ramchip)
<bazhang> Guest37344, how can we help you
<topyli> hmm
<IdleOne> what about robotgee1, highvoltage and SWAT ?
<bazhang> not id'd
<IdleOne> ahh ok so they are ops also
<bazhang> yeppers
<IdleOne> thanks
 * IdleOne notes to not harrass
<jussi> I think robotgee1 has finished up as an oop though.
<jussi> as has SWAT iirc.
 * jussi points to access list in here...
<IdleOne> looks like you are correct. clients auto joining.
<IdleOne> See ya laters, have a good day
<bazhang> bye
<bazhang> is ^b0ss^ really that low-info? he's been told about installing themes half a dozen times at least
<highvoltage> IdleOne: hmm?
<jussi> highvoltage: thanks :)
<highvoltage> jussi: you're welcome... I guess... what did I do? :)
<highvoltage> ah I see
<highvoltage> heh
<SWAT> jussi: que?
<SWAT> I still do my chores in the dutch channels (where I am supposed to)
<jussi> SWAT: This channel is for the core channel ops. #ubuntu-irc for the locos and other ubuntu channels :)
<bazhang> more nonsense from alteregoa
<mooo> hello. i found out my brother came on here like a month ago and tried to use my computer and came here for help. and he got mad and said some stupid things and got this ip (or however it was set) to be banned from #ubuntu.    how can i get help for me (and not him) hehe.
<ikonia> one moment please
<ikonia> just looking for your ban
<mooo> he uses the nick  thief
<bazhang> mneptok, 's ban iirc
<ikonia> yes, I see him
<bazhang> thiefy
<ikonia> mneptok: are you free ?
<bazhang> I seem to recall him saying not to remove it unless he was around, may be misremembering
<elky> @btlogin
<elky> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mooo> thanks for your help guys, my sound is not working now, and taht would be quite sad if i couldn't get help for the problem cause my brother is an idiot.
<elky> mooo, you could still ask at ubuntuforums.org
<mooo> good point.
<elky> also, we accept apologies much more often than we fall for fibs.
 * mneptok waves
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> mooo: looking for the ban now.
<mneptok> mooo: is this your computer, or your brother's?
<mooo> it is my computer.
<mooo> we have a router though. so if it's by ip.. then we share an ip.
<mneptok> mooo: and how does your brother get access to your account?
<mooo> 174.4.2.144 is both of us.
<mooo> if i leave my computer and don't lock the screen he sometimes will come on it.
<mneptok> well, not to be harsh, but this is the result of not taking basic steps to ensure that only you use your user account.
<mneptok> if you know your brother is an idiot, then be sure to not allow idiots to use your computer.
<mooo> i have learned that lesson.
<mooo> i'm blaming him for my sound not working.
<mooo> i got rid of pulse, hoping that would help, but of course something else did it. and i blame him. haha because if it was me that broke sound, i wouldn't know what i'd did to break it.
<mneptok> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<mneptok> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mneptok> please read those URLs carefully.
<mneptok> when you're done, return here, promise to ensure your user account will always abide by those guidelines and any op is welcome to remove the ban if i am AFK.
 * mneptok needs coffee and nicotine
<mooo> i will.
 * mooo sets mode +read
<mneptok> be aware, once you promise to abide by the rules when using your user account, any future failure to do so from your account will result in a permanent ban. so lock that screen.
<jpds> Ctrl-Alt-L FTW.
<mooo> oooh, nice. i thought i had to use gnome-do to do that, (and then the thing installed some appley looking dock on me. so i uninst. it.) thank you for that keyboard shortcut jpds.
<mooo> ok, so i register my ip to my nick now? isn't that a little bit of a privacy invasion? now i have to have an 'account' to get to a help channel?
<mooo> sorry, i'm just a little concerned.
<mneptok> it does not rquire nick registration.
<mneptok> there are other ways of telling what Ubuntu user account someone is using. your brother was using yours when he was offtopic, abusive, and profane.
<mooo> i need to read a little more. i think i am misunderstanding.
<mooo> my 'account' is my /home/username   as opposed to my irc nick   ?
<mneptok> correct
<mooo> so if my username is ubottu and i am bad, then wipe my computer and reinstall with mneptok and be good...
<mooo> i'm not impling anyting, just confused.
<mooo> implying?
<mooo> can't spell.
<mooo> i'll ask to ban my brother's UUID from #ubuntu then! hehe.
<Flannel> mooo: He's saying that your brother was using your user account, and you should be sure to make sure he can't in the future.
<mooo> yep. gotcha. i didn't know they did it that way.
<mooo> i'll make a guest type account where he can get on (cause he wants to for my mp3 files i think) and he can't do much else with it. but i'd have to do some reading to set that up...
<mneptok> install mt-daapd and keep your brother on his own machine.
<mneptok> and spoofing my ident to ban evade would be a *really* flawed strategy.
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> mooo: you either need to work on resolving this issue or /part the channel. we have a no-idling policy.
<mneptok> SWAT: you also should not idle here
<ubottu> guntbert called the ops in #ubuntu-server (RoyK verbal violence)
<topyli> mooo, can we somehow help you?
<ikonia> maco you around ?
<maco> yes
<ikonia> maco: do you know anything about a user pm'ing you asking you about your bra size ?
<maco> yes
<ikonia> he did it to me the other day and is doing it to me now
<maco> i just put a hostmask ban on them in #ubuntu-women just in case. niko in #freenode is on the case now
<Flannel> is it a stcd.qwest.net?
<niko> which kind of ban maco ?
<maco> Flannel: yes
<ikonia> ahh he did it with me about 5 days ago too, but then started again just now
<ikonia> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> I got a PM from him about pokemon a few minutes ago
<maco> niko: +b *!~WiFiGuest@97-112-63-184.stcd.qwest.net
<maco> niko: since both people who PM'd me had that ident & host i figured it was good enough to keep them out of there
<mneptok> no one asks *me* about *my* bra size. *sniff*
<maco> didnt want them discovering ubuntu women and getting /extra/ jollies
<niko> maco: i see
<ikonia> maco: that's preventative banning and against council policy
<maco> well i wasnt sure how they decided to pm me except maybe looking at #ubuntu-women and #gnu-women user lists
<maco> but ok i can go remove it
<ikonia> maco: appreciate that, but it's against council policy, I'm wondering where they got myself and flannel from
<maco> ikonia: youre in that channel too
<Flannel> Probably #ubuntu, or nicks from IRC logs
<ikonia> flannel isn't though
<maco> yeah
<maco> nor fanti...whatever the other person in #freenode was
<ikonia> maco: ineresting, both you and I are in -women and got asked about bra's flannel isn't and got asked about pokemon
<ikonia> eg: -women assumes everyone female
<maco> right
<Flannel> When this happened a few days ago I got random queries too, let me try and find them
<Flannel> There's likely a proxy user somewhere, since the host involved in the queries aren't in the channel as far as I can tell
<maco> ikonia: by the way, would it be against council policy to ban from #ubuntu-women-project anyone who's banned in #ubuntu-women?
<ikonia> don't know, is -women and -women-project core channels yet ?
<ikonia> (forgive me not aware of that current dicussion )
<maco> no they're not
<ikonia> Hmmm not sure how that would sit to be honest,
<ikonia> maco: it's certaonly against the spirit of it
<topyli> they are team channels, not core. technically, teams are in charge of their channels
<ikonia> ahhh there we go
<ikonia> maco: in that case....ban away
<topyli> extending a -women ban to -women-project would be pre-emptive and as such we wouldn't approve in principle
<topyli> but they're out of scope, so...
#ubuntu-ops 2010-04-18
<ubottu> rww called the ops in #ubuntu (Resbaloso)
<ubottu> In ubottu, rww said: !no, truecrypt is =~ s/Truecypt/Truecrypt/
<h00k> oho, rww is correct
<Flannel> Blah
<Flannel> and I just made a mistake
<Flannel> compounded with another mistake!
<Flannel> !No, Truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Flannel> yay capitalization errors ;)
<Flannel> !forget No, truecrypt
<ubottu> I know nothing about No, truecrypt yet, Flannel
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> there we go.
<Flannel> !no, truecrypt
<Flannel> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<funkyHat> Am A Ranth!
<Seeker`> who is mentoring the new ops?
<IdleOne> He who smelt it :P
<Seeker`> ...
<IdleOne> Seeker`: not sure but I think we are supposed to be contacted sometime soon
<tsimpson> IdleOne: has no one contacted you yet?
<IdleOne> not that I have seen
<IdleOne> not in email or via irc
<IdleOne> I'm sort of used to being thrown into the pool and learning to swim
<IdleOne> so no worries, also I am not shy to ask a question if I don't know the answer
<tsimpson> I'll have to poke someone about that
<tsimpson> a mentor may not be necessary, but it's nice to have :)
<IdleOne> The way I see it you are all mentors
<IdleOne> I am sure if I ask any of you something you will all be glad to answer
<IdleOne> tsimpson: who was your mentor?
<tsimpson> txwikinger
<tsimpson> sorry for the highlight ;)
<IdleOne> So new ops having mentors is not a new thing?
<tsimpson> it is new, you lot are the first
<Pici> IdleOne: he means thats the person that he is mentoring.  We never had mentors.
<tsimpson> oh, who >was<
 * tsimpson should not read at 2:30am
<Seeker`> nope, typing without reading is much better...
<IdleOne> Pici: :) you turned out ok
<tsimpson> Seeker`: as long as I have spell check enabled
<Seeker`> I remember when I became an op
<Seeker`> was very different back then
<IdleOne> I do think that it would be nice for the new ops (myself included) if there was a wiki page with useful resources. all the links we need, a bad word highlight list (this could be difficult to put on a wiki) and probably other info
<IdleOne> either that or a ubuntu-op script for irssi and xchat
<tsimpson> an operator guide is in the process of being created
<tsimpson> scripts are good, but make sure you know how to do things manually too
<IdleOne> actually the ubuntu-op script would be good either way
<Pici> I have a set of irssi aliases that I use myself. I wasn't a fan of auto_bleh.pl
<IdleOne> Pici: I use chanserv.py but I was thinking more like the old days with the Oper scripts on Mirc but not as lame
<Flannel> IdleOne: There isn't a "bad word hilight list"
<tsimpson> well most ops who use xchat use chansrv.py
<IdleOne> Flannel: yeah but a list that clearly defines what can't be said might be useful in times of arbitration
<Flannel> I've got auto_bleh if you use irssi
<Flannel> IdleOne: That doesn't exist, use your judgement
<IdleOne> Flannel: I do. but I saw earlier in -offtopic discussion about effin being or not being a curse
<tsimpson> that's why ops are human (most are anyway)
 * IdleOne is hooman
<Flannel> IdleOne: If someone's swearing for the sake of swearing, its generally a good idea to mention it
<IdleOne> then again maybe defining every little thing is not a good idea
<tsimpson> yep, having a list only makes it possible for people to say "but, it's not on your list of bad words"
<IdleOne> Flannel: I normally do
<IdleOne> tsimpson: agreed
<Pici> I have some common stuff on my hilight list, but thats for my own purposes.
<IdleOne> I need my glasses
<Pici> Anyway, this is what I use for aliases for irssi: http://nullcortex.com/upload/config.txt
<IdleOne> I use xchat but still will save it in case I switch
<Pici> It may be relevant if there are aliases in xchat.  I personally haven't used it in years
<IdleOne> tried using irssi for a little while but I couldn't get used to it
<IdleOne> maybe I'll install irssi again and give it another shot
<Pici> I have it running on my VPS
<IdleOne> Virtual Pici System
<Pici> if onyl...
<Pici> only... maybe my virtualized self would spell better.
<txwikinger> tsimpson: You are living in the wrong timezone ;)
<tsimpson> txwikinger: I know, but I'm also an insomniac :)
<txwikinger> Yeah.. I start to see that
<txwikinger> I was no different while I was in Bham
 * Seeker` is mostly nocturnal
<Seeker`> and I work a 9-5 job too
<IdleOne> look out for GaryNiger (~gnaa@206.51.110.94) racist spam in #freenode
<Flannel> might be pertinent to ban gnaa* I can't imagine a legit user accidentally choosing that
<IdleOne> Flannel: *!*gnaa@* right?
<Flannel> that'd be it, yeah.
<IdleOne> ok done
 * Seeker` reads the discussion about pre-emptive bans that occured earlier
<IdleOne> what was the decission?
<IdleOne> against policy
<Seeker`> basically, it seems that it is against council policy
<IdleOne> will remove if you say so
<IdleOne> can a temporary pre-emptive ban be ok?
<Seeker`> well, all I'm saying is that its apparently against council policy. Up to you what you do with that information.
<IdleOne> like for 1 hour when we know there is a spamming session happening?
<Seeker`> the ban lists are pretty full in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seeker`> we have to clean them regularly
<Seeker`> if we pre-emptively banned against every troll we saw in every channel we were in...
<IdleOne> removed
<Flannel> Seeker`: That's preemptive banning of individuals, not blanket trouble things
<Flannel> er, IdleOne, or whoever I'm responding to :)
<Flannel> We've got other bans that are similar to that, *!*[expletive]@* and things like that
<IdleOne> Flannel: well it was one person and he quit right after he posted his message
<IdleOne> anyway gnaa is on my watch list now
<Flannel> IdleOne: Yeah, we should check to see if other gnaa people match that as well.
<Seeker`> yes, but is *gnaa* always trouble?
<IdleOne> Seeker`: good question
<Seeker`> if gnaa is "here be trolls" in some foreign language, then fine
<Seeker`> but I doubt it is
<Flannel> Uh.
<Flannel> Are you not familiar with the GNAA?
<Seeker`> not personally
<IdleOne> Flannel: I think what Seeker` means is that it is possible that someone uses gnaa and is not a troll
<Flannel> I said earlier that I can't imagine a legit user accidentally choosing that
<IdleOne> but someone who is not a native english speaker may
<Flannel> Seeker`: Don your asbestos suit and look it up on the internet
<Seeker`> I can't imagine a legit user calling themselves "IdleOne", but, y'know...
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> never said I was legit
<Flannel> (I strongly recommend flashblock and noScript, and maybe even turn off images)
<funkyHat> Isn't flashblock redundant if you have noscript?
<Flannel> funkyHat: No
<Flannel> well, not necessarily
<Flannel> funkyHat: When dealing with that caliber of site, redundancy probably couldn't hurt
<funkyHat> Fair point
<funkyHat> Not sure about "twats"...
<Flannel> Modern NoScript does block flash by default if you configure it to.  I'm not sure what the 'standard' user configures it to though, I lock mine down
<Seeker`> "by default if you configure it to"?
<Flannel> er
<funkyHat> Seeker`: I was wondering that too ;P
<Flannel> You and your "reading" :P
<Seeker`> :P
<Flannel> I think in my head that meant "by default on a page" (because you can click the things and reenable them)
<Seeker`> I get what you meant
<Seeker`> just sounded funny
<Flannel> Indeed it does.
 * Seeker` giggles
<IdleOne> umm ok I banned hiexpo how is he in #ubuntu now?
<funkyHat> IdleOne: your ban was too specific
<IdleOne> indeed
<IdleOne> and again
<funkyHat> Remove the other ban too
<IdleOne> ok chaserv.py defaults to the wrong ban mask :(
<Flannel> IdleOne: Usually it's fine, most people don't change their IP
<IdleOne> hiexpo seems intent on doing his thing
<IdleOne> he really isn't a bad guy
<IdleOne> yeah so +b when setting a mode change is useful
<IdleOne> :/
<rww> Hola. |the-sandman| appears to be flooding out of #ubuntu twice a minute, might be worth banforwarding if it keeps up.
<rww> .. and it looks like it's fixed itself right as I said that. Typical ;P
<h00k> is /afrn forwarding to ubuntu-ops
<h00k> ?
<bazhang> h00k, for qpt?
<h00k> bazhang: bah. No, it was somebody else that I removed from #ubuntu
<ikonia> h00k: /afr
<h00k> ikonia: ahha.
<h00k> ikonia: thank you :)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join)
<mneptok> Pricey: heya!
<Flannel> That seemed ike a netsplit
<Flannel> Oh, that was a netsplit
<Flannel> I meant the join beforehand
<h00k> that was quite odd
<Flannel> Everyone rejoined with different nicks, so server must have froze, people timed out on their clients and reconnected, then the server timed out with the other servers (causing the split)
<elky> multisplit?
<h00k> that makes logical sense for an explanation
<Flannel> nah, just one server
<elky> jussi, hey, if these single ban log pages are loading up like fifty bazillion times quicker than the full BT, is it possible to let us comment from them rather than the main?
<elky> (basically is this an oversight or a wontfix?)
<ikonia> what is the lag with BT - is it the machine it runs on, or is it the limitations of things like SQLlite
<Flannel> oh, h00k, you already called him out on it
<h00k> Flannel: Yeah, well, it was quite passive, but I think he caught it
<h00k> s/think/hope/
<elky> ikonia, my understanding is the latter.
<elky> ikonia, just about all the problems with the BT ever have been because of sqlite
<ikonia> I did a bit of work trying to port it to Mysql, and at one point postgres, I wonder if it's worth picking that up again
<elky> i would love you forever
<ikonia> I didn't get far with it as I hit a few big hurdles and no-one at that time had time to work on it with me, but I can look at it again
<mneptok> ikonia: s/MySQL/MariaDB/  ;P
<ikonia> I know nothing about MariaDB - so out of my league
<mneptok> the only thing to know is that it's a drop-in replacement for MySQL
<ikonia> really ?
<mneptok> really.
<ikonia> looks like I'll have to do some research
<ikonia> I've never used it at a
<ikonia> all
<mneptok> and we have XtraDB in place of InnoDB :)
<mneptok> IIRC, Kexi will do sqlite > mysql data conversions
<mneptok> if not, i may be able to find someone willing to help.
<tsimpson> elky: you can now add comments from the log
<tsimpson> well, you should be able to unless it explodes
<elky> awesome
<elky> hmm.. the send button doesn't seem to even be a button
<Flannel> elky: That's to ensure it doesn't explode
<elky> at least, it's not doing anything when i hit it
<elky> Flannel, clearly.
<tsimpson> elky: try again
<tsimpson> (missing end '"')
<elky> yay. (search: l0de)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ikonia> hola
<czajkowski> just wondering about the logging bot, is the source code available?
<czajkowski> ikonia: fancy seeing you here :)
<ikonia> shock horror
<elky> czajkowski, which logging bot?
<elky> locobots and ubuntulog are completely different beasts.
<czajkowski> either
<czajkowski> both log a channels,I'm just enquring which bot if any has its source code availabe for folks to create their own version of it
<ikonia> loco bot appears to have some logging in as ubuntu-vn uses it to log
<gord> czajkowski, we use supybots a whole lot here, you customise them with plugins, so really all you need to do is get a supybot install running and install the logging plugin (might be built in and you just switch it on, not sure)
<elky> czajkowski, ubuntulog is just an irssi client with irc2html scripts running on the irssi logs
<elky> czajkowski, it's managed by Canonical sysadmins, so we really can't tell you exactly which scripts
<bilalakhtar> People, I can't access #ubuntu-offtopic
<bilalakhtar> it says that I am banned. why? I did nothing
<bilalakhtar> I think h00k is the operator of irc channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<bilalakhtar> jussi: Can you please help me? I have been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for unknown reasons
<bilalakhtar> No one here to help? please! I request you! I apologize in case I violated the code of conduct
<bilalakhtar> popey: please help me with this! I have been banned from #ubuntu-offtopic for unknown reasons. I request you to unban me
<popey> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<popey> @btlogin
<popey> hmm, ubottu.com seems broken for me, so i can't look into it, sorry bilalakhtar
<bilalakhtar> popey: thanx for the effort. Atleast someone responded to this. But, why has ubottu banned me?
<popey> thats the question I can't answer
<popey> bilalakhtar: it looks like you were kick/banned by topyli for having an offensive quit message
<bilalakhtar> popey: ok but what did I write? I don't remember I will check the history
<popey> I don't know, I can't see that
<popey> -offtopic isn't logged and I'm not in that channel so don't log it myself
<popey> aha, found it
<popey> *** bilalakhtar (bilalakhtar!~bilalakht@188.248.14.134) has left #ubuntu-offtopic ("windows f***ing sucks")
<bilalakhtar> popey: sorry for that I promise I won't repeat it
<popey> I'm afraid there's nothing I can do about it, I don't have ops in that channel. You'll either have to wait or come back when an op is about.
<bilalakhtar> ok i should leave now
<jussi> heh
<jussi> dunny how people try ban evade...
<jussi> funny...
<elky> Funny how people do it right in front of us and think they'll get away with it.
<ikonia> D/whois bilal_akhtar
<ikonia> is he known ?
<jussi> ikonia: a ban for a bad quit message in #u-ot, nothing serious
<ikonia> ah
<ikonia> the way he was trying to evade I wondered if he was more than that (known)
<jussi> nah, I think its just ignorance.
<jussi> If he had more experience he would have actually looked at the ban.
<elky> If he had more experience, he wouldn't be joining this channel for each evade attempt.
<knome> lol
<jussi> well given its a forward...
<topyli> looks like he changed the quit message, the everything is fine
<jussi> h00k: ^^
<h00k> topyli: sounds good. It gave me an excuse to look at the bantracker for the first time
<topyli> :)
<topyli> removed
<topyli> i must be tired. "the something?"
<topyli> uh, "the everything"
<bilalakhtar> h00k: Can you please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bilalakhtar> h00k: I promise I won't break the CoC again
<h00k> bilalakhtar: it has already been removed, it looks like
<bilalakhtar> h00k: sorry I didn't note that
<h00k> bilalakhtar: so, you should be all set
<bilalakhtar> h00k: thanx
<h00k> bilalakhtar: is there anything else I can help you with?
<bilalakhtar> h00k: nope thanx I will leave this channel now
<elky> someone should probably still edumacate him on the basics of irc survival
<elky> To anyone reading the above, it would seem that all you have to do to get your ban lifted is try to evade. Bravo.
<h00k> himb eing me?
<h00k> er, *him being, rather
<Tm_T> h00k: being the one who was banned, rather
<h00k> Tm_T: okay. I didn't know if it was something I could have done better
<Tm_T> h00k: heh, just remember that evading or even trying to evade ban is a bad, baad thing
<elky> h00k, if you spoke with him in PM, that's fine, but say that you have here so that we can defend the unlifting as having been Because He Learned
<h00k> elky: alright, that's sort of what I figured, and I wasn't sure if that was /msg'd to him previously (about the evading)
<elky> h00k, i can't even tell if he actually knows that bad quit messages are why he was banned in the first place, either.
<jussi> looks like he understodd that to me, from his conversation with popey.
<ubottu> Nick1 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<jussi> tonyyarusso: best to tell them first ;)
<tonyyarusso> You're so sweet ;)
<persia> hey
<persia> -ECHAN
<jpds> AcePreshaw looks dodgy.
<jpds> popey: ^--.
<jpds> Doesn't seem to be helpful in #ubuntu-website.
<ikonia> what the devil is #ubuntu-website ?
<ikonia> jpds: I muted him early in #ubuntu for being a jerk and had a chat to him
<jpds> ikonia: A channel... about the Ubuntu website?
<ikonia> (chat in pm) he agreed to control his attitude towards people
<ikonia> never seen it before, having a poke around
<jpds> It's old.
<ikonia> I'm just not in the loop on it I guess
<CaptainTrek> is there a channel specific for medibuntu?
<ikonia> they do have their own channel yes
<CaptainTrek> or is #ubuntu the correct channel to ask those questions?
<ikonia> be aware it's not part of the ubuntu project
<CaptainTrek> okay, because the repos are dead for it
<jpds> CaptainTrek: #medibuntu ?
<CaptainTrek> i was wondering if they would know why
<CaptainTrek> i'll check there thanks
<ikonia> you can chat about mediabuntu usage with ubuntu, however if there a problem with the packages you'll need to contact the medibuntu guys
<CaptainTrek> yeah, i was wonderin if others had issues connecting to the medibuntu repos, it seems they are indeed dead for a while :P
<CaptainTrek> thanks
<czajkowski> aloha
<jpds> ikonia: He's come back as heeed.
<ikonia> ahhh I thought you where still active in here czajkowski
<czajkowski> we've kicked AcePreshaw from ubuntu-ie today for trolling and he seems to be doing the rounds in channels
<czajkowski> ikonia: no I left as it says no idling
<jpds> nick change with same IP FAIL.
<ikonia> czajkowski: you're voiced here - you can idle
<ikonia> jpds: you're eyeballs are exceptional
<jpds> ikonia: your*.
<czajkowski> ikonia: grand
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> yes
<jpds> czajkowski: Am watching him.
<czajkowski> jpds: cheers
<funkyHat> ■▎⢁)
<nickspoon> That's an awfully funky hat, funkyHat.
<funkyHat> Seveas made it for me
<nickspoon> He's a nice man. :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot4 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, dugger5688 said: ubottu is fiesty lately, warning about g!, even when we're just posting search results where the 1st result is the answer.
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-11
<ubottu> Pante59 called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<LjL> #kubuntu still exists? *blinks*
<apachelogger> LjL: only so that I can ban people every now and then :P
<ubottu> shcherbak called the ops in #ubuntu (Please, whats silly.)
<LjL> hacker_
<rww> heh, I guess I didn't do Floodbot cleanup in a while. 7 bans and 12 exempts removed.
<Flannel> rww: It grew unchecked during the epoch of your k-train.
<Seven_Six_Two> is ZykoticK9 an op?
<rww> Seven_Six_Two: which channel?
<Seven_Six_Two> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: as far as I can tell no, why asking?
<rww> Seven_Six_Two: no, see /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list . I haven't looked at the scrollback in there, but given the most common reasons for asking that question, I feel it's best to point out that #ubuntu has a norm that you don't need to be an op to give good advice about behavior.
<rww> ah, the gksudo/sudo thing.
<rww> Use gksudo for graphical apps, even if you don't see the point. You really don't want to bother having that argument.
<Seven_Six_Two> rww, thanks. I've tried to call someone on bad advice in the apache channel before, and had a guy threaten to "moderate" me for it...
<rww> Seven_Six_Two: there's another #ubuntu norm that waving op status around as a bludgeon is very bad taste (:
<Seven_Six_Two> rww, oh I don't see a difference either way, but I don't want to make enemies
<rww> (brb, restarting my local computer)
<Seven_Six_Two> rww, and he sent this link:  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo    from ubottu, that is external, and very outdated. and not at all applicable, from what I saw and read
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: to make it short and clear: we dot not like having any kind of argumentation sudo vs gksudo in our support channels; gksudo (or kdesudo) is the supported method.
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, fair enough! Thanks.
<Tm_T> Seven_Six_Two: I see regularly messed up systems due to the sudo usage, so it still applies (:
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, I guess if you have to pick one or the other for clarity and all that fun stuff
<Seven_Six_Two> Tm_T, not clarity. Unity. pun intended. Bye for now
<Tm_T> bye and thanks
<Tm_T> there's no luxury of choice really but meh...
<ubottu> Riddell called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> I see it
<Tm_T> ?
<ikonia> the language
<ubottu> In ubottu, arand said: !gnome3 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _unstable_ and may break your system.
<Pici> !gnome3
<Pici> Is there a reason why we don't have a gnome3 factoid yet? I've seen a few submissions so far.
<LjL> because hardly anybody here ever considers submissions
<LjL> (i guess)
<Pici> I'm not sure I like suggesting to people to install something that has this warning: "This PPA is EXPERIMENTAL and MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM. There is no downgrade process."
<LjL> i have no idea whether that's just a token disclaimer or what, there being no downgrade process isn't surprising
<Pici> It is a bit scary.
<LjL> i think the question is, is it better than people going on to compile it or install it from some other source if some exists?
<Pici> That PPA is for Natty only :/
<LjL> might want to add it for #ubuntu+1 then, after all the people in there are already using something that they ought to know may cause nasal demons
<Pici> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1 is <reply> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> !gnome3-#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu, a PPA is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 However these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<IdleOne> Good morning
<Pici> Howdy
<ikonia> what's the gnome 3 stuff for 10.10 ?
<Pici> No, natty only.
<ikonia> there was a package the other day called gnome-3 that I was confused about
<Pici> ikonia: !msgthebot
<ikonia> maybe I was wrong,
<ikonia> ahh that was it, gnome-shell is there
<ikonia> still the 2 version though
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu x_ bad part message
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> LjL: Any news about releasing floodbot's source?
<LjL> i'm still not even really sure it's a good idea, i've been advised both ways
<Pici> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support will end on May 12 2011. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<rww> For what it's worth, that Gnome3 PPA has actually broken several peoples' natty installs that I've seen, as opposed to the general "PPAs might eat your cat!" sentiment.
<LjL> ah
<ikonia> not impressed with the non-support of gnome3
<rww> Yes, I have rather strong and predictable opinions about how things are turning out :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !glx-dock is a Mac OS X-like dock for the GNOME desktop; see http://glx-dock.org/
<rww> !info glx-dock
<ubottu> Package glx-dock does not exist in maverick
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: no, !cairo-dock is <alias> glx-dock
<rww> !info glx-dock natty
<ubottu> Package glx-dock does not exist in natty
<Logan_> rww: hmm...
<Logan_> maybe !cairo-dock should just be deleted, in that case
<rww> Logan_: cairo-dock was renamed to glx-dock, I take it?
<Logan_> yes
<rww> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<rww> I don't think we really need a factoid about it at all, tbh.
<Logan_> hmmk
<Logan_> just trying to update it :P
<rww> !-cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock has no aliases - added by Seveas on 2006-08-09 12:28:37 - last edited by Seveas on 2008-01-29 22:58:24
<Logan_> but if it's not even in the repo, then I guess we should delete it
<rww> !forget cairo-dock
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<Logan_> cool
<Logan_> thanks rww
<rww> no problem, thanks for bringing it up :)
<Logan_> :) always trying to clean out the factoid db
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !dock is <alias> awn
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !docks is <alias> awn
<rww> trying to get me to delete awn, too :3?
<Logan_> lol
<Logan_> is that not in the repo either?
<Logan_> !info awn
<LjL> [21:59:25] <BestBot> LjL, avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, gnome-do, stalonetray  —  GNOME: simdock  —  KDE: kdocker, kooldock
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in maverick
<rww> might be best to forget the specific ones and make !dock is <reply> Ubuntu's repositories have several dock-like programs, try...
<Logan_> rww: agreed
<Logan_> that's the only specific dock left
 * LjL should still integrate BestBot with ubottu
<Logan_> LjL: mmhmm
<Logan_> that would be cool
<rww> LjL: gnome-do => docky now, btw
<rww> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<rww> !-awn
<ubottu> awn aliases: avant - added by Hobbsee on 2008-04-09 14:41:16 - last edited by elky on 2009-09-19 16:55:30
<rww> !forget avant
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !forget awn
<Logan_> lag?
<LjL> rww: are they quite the same though, or was it a rewrite? if the latter, i'd rather keep both for users of older versions
<Logan_> what's with ubottu? :P
<LjL> it probably just didn't want to repeat the same thing twice
<IdleOne> !awn
<rww> !dock is <reply> Ubuntu includes several dock-like navigation bars. Some options are: avant-window-navigator, cairo-dock, docky (formerly part of gnome-do), stalonetray, simdock, kdocker, kooldock.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<rww> LjL: indeed.
<Logan_> oh, ok
<Logan_> rww: cool
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !docks is <alias> dock
<rww> LjL: docky got extracted out from gnome-do and spun off into a separate project, afaik
<rww> !docks is <alias> dock
<ubottu> I'll remember that, rww
<Logan_> :)
<Logan_> let's see what else I can wreak havoc on in the factoids db :P
<rww> careful, you'll turn into me ;P
<Logan_> lol
 * rww got bored and corrected the capitalization of "freenode" in all the database once
 * LjL turned all the "" into «», all the | into - and more :P
<Logan_> haha
<rww> subsequently, other ops started a | incursion
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget oglf
<LjL> ;(
<rww> !oglf
<ubottu> Ontario GNU/Linux Fest. October 23, 2010 in Toronto. http://oglf.ca/
<Logan_> it's an event that never occurred :P
<rww> !-oglf
<ubottu> oglf has no aliases - added by nhandler on 2010-08-17 15:57:18
<rww> !scope > nhandler
<ubottu> nhandler, please see my private message
<rww> !forget oglf
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<LjL> harsh
<rww> ;P
<Logan_> lol
<maco> it was cancelled
<maco> !olf
<maco> aww
<rww> LjL: I prefer the term "hilarious"
<LjL> rww by the way honest question, did you not get my pm because you were away or decided not to answer it? =)
<Logan_> lmao
<maco> !olf is <reply> Ohio LinuxFest is September 9-11, 2011 in Columbus Ohio. http://ohiolinux.org
<ubottu> I'll remember that, maco
<rww> I don't think we need a factoid for Linux conventions.
<rww> LjL: now isn't a good time, given my current annoyedness level :|
<LjL> maybe it's for some specific channel, i'm not sure it can hurt much anyway...
<LjL> rww: ok
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget raptors
<IdleOne> !raptors
<ubottu> Not as big as you thought they were. But just as dangerous. "... clever girl..."
<Logan_> :D
<IdleOne> !forget raptors
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<rww> otoh i think a factoid about raptors is essential.
<Logan_> Madpilot...
 * LjL votes keep
<IdleOne> !unforget raptors
<ubottu> I suddenly remember raptors again, IdleOne
<rww> I am disappointed that it does not include an xkcd link or three.
<IdleOne> 2 to 1 the 2's win
<Logan_> IdleOne: at least make it #ubuntu-offtopic :P
<rww> Logan_: you're too new to remember the last time raptors attacked #ubuntu ;(
<Logan_> lol
<rww> many good nicks dropped that day :'(
<Logan_> !lazy
<ubottu> But perhaps operators are lazy, and would rather wait for you to submit a good factoid entry instead...
<Logan_> what is this I don't even
<rww> in before LjL
<rww> !-lazy
<ubottu> lazy has no aliases - added by LjL on 2007-12-28 03:07:01
<rww> in after LjL.
<LjL> i think it's supposed to be an answer to things like "please add factoid about x" :P
<LjL> not sure!
<rww> !forget LjL
<ubottu> I know nothing about LjL yet, rww
<rww> erm
<rww> !foget lazy
<IdleOne> foget!
<IdleOne> goget it noa!
<Pici> !forget how to spell
<ubottu> I know nothing about how to spell yet, Pici
<rww> LjL: see what I mean :(
<Logan_> foget :P
<rww> !forget lazy
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<IdleOne> !forget raptors
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<Pici> raptors?!
<LjL> raptors!
<Pici> !uforget raptors
<Pici> !unforget raptors
<ubottu> I suddenly remember raptors again, Pici
<IdleOne> no U
<Pici> !raptors
<ubottu> Not as big as you thought they were. But just as dangerous. "... clever girl..."
<LjL> Pici: it doesn't work like umount
<Pici> :(
<Pici> !forget raptors
<ubottu> I'll forget that, Pici
<rww> umount is an imperative sentence.
<IdleOne> all know species of raptors are from Toronto
<IdleOne> known*
<Pici> all know?
<rww> today is keyboard faiure da
<IdleOne> ^^
<LjL> rly
<Pici> keybard
<rww> verily, I am a keybard
<Logan_> lol
<Logan_> !outyet
<ubottu> Yes.
<IdleOne> that is useful
<Pici> verily;
<Logan_> IdleOne: especially once Natty comes out :P
<rww> !outyet is <reply> No! Come back on April 28th!
<ubottu> But outyet already means something else!
<rww> !no, outyet is <reply> No! Come back on April 28th!
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<Pici> !no outyet is <alias> isitout
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<rww> oops
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> Its way too early for it to be out, check back on the 28th.
<rww> APOSTROPHE
<rww> also comma splice
<Pici> rww: do the honors of fixing it then
<rww> !-outyet
<ubottu> outyet is <alias> isitout - added by Pici on 2009-04-22 17:21:04 - last edited by Pici on 2011-04-11 20:18:34
<rww> !-isitout
<ubottu> isitout aliases: outyet, isoutouyet, is it out yet, releasetime, isitoutyet - added by LjL on 2008-10-30 01:48:02 - last edited by Pici on 2011-04-04 13:48:07
<Pici> wut? I don't remember editing that.
<Logan_> rww: question
<rww> !isitout =~ s/Its way too early for it to be out,/It's way too early for it to be out;/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<rww> !outyet
<ubottu> It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<Logan_> rww: nvm
<Pici> We already had someone today asking when #u-r-p opens :|
<Logan_> "way too early?"
<Logan_> it's only 17 days :P
<rww> When /does/ #ubuntu-release-party open?
<rww> Logan_: hush, we're trying to forget that.
<LjL> PARTY!
<Pici> Usuaully a week before the release.
<Logan_> rww: lol
<tonyyarusso> rww: when tonyyarusso gets bored
<Logan_> !norelease
<ubottu> The release manager saw his shadow and went back into his burrow, so we'll have six more weeks of Hardy.
<rww> release time is filled with headaches and sorrow
<LjL> hardy <3
<Pici> hardy?
<rww> hardy :|
<LjL> i'll have at least one more year of hardy i'm sure
 * tonyyarusso just got his "Hardy reaches EOL" text message
<Pici> !norelease =~ s/his/her/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<rww> LjL: I hope you're on server!
<charlie-tca> We are done with hardy desktop May 12
<Pici> !norelease =~ s/his/her/
<LjL> rww: lolno, i'm on kubuntu
<tonyyarusso> rww: Hardy server is EOL May 12th.
<rww> !norelease =~ s/her/hir/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<tonyyarusso> wait
<tonyyarusso> nvm
<Logan_> rww: lol
<rww> tonyyarusso: what.
<Pici> rww: no...
<LjL> this is craziness
 * tonyyarusso is silly - ignore him
<Logan_> !no0tic
<ubottu> Hi, how can I help you?
<charlie-tca> tonyyarusso: server is 5 years, desktop is 3
<rww> I for one welcome our gender-neutral pronoun overlords.
<rww> by which I mean me.
<Pici> rww: Kate Stewart is a her.
<tonyyarusso> DAPPER!  That's the one that server is finally EOLing.
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget no0tic
<Pici> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<charlie-tca> That's the one! 6.06
<IdleOne> !forget no0tic
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<rww> Pici: No need to write the factoid so that it needs to be rewritten every time we get a new RM :3
<Pici> !forget n0tic
<ubottu> I know nothing about n0tic yet, Pici
<rww> Write it using non-standard English instead, much better.
<LjL> write it in italian
<LjL> the equivalent pronoun is gender-neutral
<Logan_> lol
<Logan_> !10.4
<ubottu> Its 10.04!!
<rww> ERROR: problematic rww-mood detected, removing Linode access
<Pici> !fiesty
<ubottu> It is spelt "FEIsty" :)
<Pici> mod_rww?
<Logan_> Pici: wait, people actually spelled it that way?
<LjL> course
<Pici> Logan_: Yes.
<IdleOne> chmod -x rww
<Logan_> that's depressing :P
<LjL> misspelling every release of ubuntu is a long honored tradition
<Pici> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<rww> did we set up the ten or so misspellings of the real name of Offtopic Otter yet?
 * rww doesn't even try
<Pici> !search spelt
<ubottu> Found: interpid, mavrick, gusty, fiesty
<Logan_> what will Natty be?
<Logan_> Nttay?
<LjL> rww: brits will spell it Ottre i'm sure
<Pici> Logan_: Nasty
<Logan_> lol
<rww> !nasty
<rww> ):
<LjL> Pici: no rewriting factoids to suit your silly american conventions now ;(
<Logan_> !nasty is <reply> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, Logan_ said: !nasty is <reply> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<Logan_> no kidding :P
<IdleOne> !nasty is <reply> It is spelt !naTTy :)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, IdleOne
<Logan_> LjL: what did you mean by this one?
<Logan_> !my own
<ubottu> Here you go!
 * Pici blinks
<LjL> Logan_: don't ask me such questions :<
<Logan_> :3
<IdleOne> ubottu: needs a !forget <submitted> LjL
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> make life easier on Logan_
<LjL> !-my own
<ubottu> my own has no aliases - added by LjL on 2008-09-30 23:53:10
<Logan_> IdleOne: lol
<LjL> i was young!
<LjL> i still had my hair!
<IdleOne> !forget my own
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !forget lynoure
<IdleOne> !lynoure
<ubottu> Lynoure has the answer!
<IdleOne> who is/was Lynoure?
<Logan_> who was phone?
<IdleOne> !forget lynoure
<ubottu> I'll forget that, IdleOne
<LjL> -ot user i believe
<IdleOne> !phone
<Logan_> another strange one from the same user
<Logan_> !newstome
<ubottu> newstome is ohh wow, I missed the 11 o'clock bulletin
<LjL> does sound like ompaul
<IdleOne> that we can use in -ot
<Logan_> !test again
<Logan_> hmm, gone
<Logan_> !list-it
<ubottu> list-it is questo è un canale di aiuto solo, non è un canale o rete di distributione di fila
<LjL> ugh the grammar
<IdleOne> in questo canale si parla solo l'italiano ou bien le francais
<IdleOne> que?
<LjL> nada
<IdleOne> gracias
<LjL> bitte
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !sfd  =~ s/20th September 2008/17th September 2011/
<TheEvilPhoenix> you've got someone in #ubuntu using extremely vulgar language
<TheEvilPhoenix> i already did a !lanugage to them
<Logan_> rww: see my request above
<Logan_> and/or LjL or IdleOne
<LjL> seems he's trying to get attention, i think he deserves all the attention he can get
<LjL> i can't edit factoids, that privilege was removed from me because of obvious abuse!
<Logan_> lol
<tonyyarusso> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<IdleOne> TheEvilPhoenix: he parted but if he returns with the same attitude please let us know
<TheEvilPhoenix> IdleOne:  you'll be the first to know ;)
<IdleOne> heh
<Logan_> <ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !sfd  =~ s/20th September 2008/17th September 2011/
<Logan_> :/
<IdleOne> what is sfd?
<Logan_> some event
<Logan_> !sfd
<ubottu> Software Freedom Day, Saturday 20th September 2008 http://softwarefreedomday.org/ Get involved
<tonyyarusso> Software Freedom Day
<Logan_> I faux-updated it with the 2011 date
<Logan_> so just run that command :P
<IdleOne> that is the right date?
<Logan_> yep
<IdleOne> !sfd  =~ s/20th September 2008/17th September 2011/
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<Logan_> gracias
<IdleOne> prego
<Logan_> ah, this is fun
<Logan_> :P
<IdleOne> would be a lot easier if you just emailed rww a list with all your changes/updates/deletes
<Logan_> mmhm
<Logan_> well, I'd best be parting
<Logan_> cya ops :P
<IdleOne> later
<IdleOne> hey
<Logan_> yes?
<IdleOne> thanks for the hard work with the factoids :)
<Logan_> haha, no prob
<Logan_> ubottu's my homie :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Logan_> ...or not
<IdleOne> !cookie > Logan_
<ubottu> Logan_, please see my private message
<Logan_> !opsnack | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: Chocolate! And Strawberries! And ICE CREAM! oOo! and 60 minutes +m!
<Pici> floodbots can ban for that sort of thing now?
<LjL> Pici: it's not new. if you're a webchat user, they ban you whenever you get kicked or muted
<LjL> Pici: and that guy got muted for flooding
<Pici> LjL: oh right.
<Pici> LjL: I missed the part where he was flooding.
<LjL> Pici: err well you know the "flooding" algorithm does consider certain particular patterns as more "floody" than others ;P
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-12
<rww> I remember Lynoure! I think!
<rww> I still don't think we need ubottu factoids for random non-Ubuntu events :<
<rww> I don't think anyone ever is going to be "Software Freedom Day! What day is that! There's probably an ubottu factoid!" :<
<LjL> you're right, but for the same reason, i can't see it hurting very much
<Flannel> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
 * h00k waves
<LjL> hi
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lolmatic said: ubottu: my problem is pretty custom since i somehow added or removed software which was needed for the sound to work and i dont know which...
<rww> so, how's that ubottu-eir integration going?
<nhandler> rww: Last I heard, tsimpson is still working on it, but he had some issues that he was working to overcome.
<Logan_> nickals should be kicked for spamming in #ubuntu
<Logan_> oh, okay, rww is taking care of it, nvm
<mneptok> when i was crazy, i thought you were great.
<bazhang> not telling people how to do hackintosh is driving away new Ubuntu users, apparently
<bazhang> nice editing of the facts in #freenode
<rww> wait what. Not telling people how to install an OS that isn't Ubuntu drives away new Ubuntu users?
<rww> I'll go put "Give out Windows CDs" on my LoCo's meeting agenda.
<rww> bug 1 will be solved in no time!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bazhang> putting snow leopard on a usb stick using ubuntu tools
<rww> thanks ubottu
<rww> Startup Disk Thing only works for Ubuntu ISOs anyway, ne?
<bazhang> well officially yes
<pankaj_sharma> hi there
<rww> hello
<pankaj_sharma> is there any offtopic channel?
<rww> pankaj_sharma: #ubuntu-offtopic
<pankaj_sharma> thanks
<Corey> Droof is also trolling #debian, FYI.
<rww> thanks
<Corey> rww: No worries.
 * Tm_T is keeping a close eye
<rww> Tm_T: I'll let you take over, then. It's sleep time for me.
<Tm_T> rww: sleep well (:
<rww> 'nini
<Fudge> hi can i report an abusive user from #ubuntu here
<Tm_T> sure
<Fudge> the user is droof
<Fudge> just being a mouth and some bad language
<Tm_T> ah, him, sorry, was occupied for a moment in elsewhere
<Tm_T> sorted now
<Tm_T> Fudge: thanks for notifying (:
<Fudge> my pleausre, thank you for such a quick response
<Tm_T> reasonable guidance in PM didn't help, meh
<Tm_T> why I have a feeling that sri is there just to stir up
<eamon_> Hi can I be unbanned from #ubuntu please?
<Tm_T> eamon_: hi, one moment and I'll try to catch the logs
<Tm_T> eamon_: ok, you're aware of why you are banned?
<eamon_> Tm_T: It'll be under "eamon"
<eamon_> yes
<Tm_T> what was it?
<eamon_> I called intel's drivers shitty compared to linux, then I said poop when ikonia told me that was not an appropriate way to describe them
<eamon_> I called intel's drivers shitty compared to windows versions, then I said poop when ikonia told me that was not an appropriate way to describe them
<Tm_T> eamon_: and you are aware that this kind of behaviour will not be tolerated?
<eamon_> Yes
<Tm_T> eamon_: have you read our channel guidelines?
<eamon_> Actually, yes
<Tm_T> eamon_: you will promise that you keep all bad language and ranting off the #ubuntu ?
<eamon_> Certainly. I've learned my lesson.
<Tm_T> eamon_: ok, I'll discuss this with Ikonia still, can you come back in 24 hours?
<eamon_> ok
<Tm_T> thanks
<eamon_> thank you Tm_T
<Tm_T> eamon_: ok, feel free to leave the channel and come back tomorrow (:
<ikonia> hello linuxtech
<linuxtech> hi
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
<linuxtech> I was wondering how one might add a channel or two.  It sounds like they have a backlog at orc.freenode.net.
<linuxtech> irc, not orc, I should go to bed...
<ikonia> add a channel or two ? in what respect ?
<linuxtech> I want to create a derivative.
<ikonia> well thats not an #ubuntu name space channel, so if you ask in #freenode what their guidelines/policies are in line with what you want to do, I'm sure a staff member can help
<linuxtech> derivative of Ubuntu, that is.
<ikonia> the channel won't be part of the official #ubuntu name space though, so it's not really an ubuntu issue
<ikonia> the guys in #freenode maybe able to help
<linuxtech> I am sure they will, but like it said on their site they have a backlog and it could take a while.
<linuxtech> Thanks.
<ikonia> their policies are quite loose but it won't hurt to help
<ikonia> s/help/check
<linuxtech> OK Thanks and Good Night!
<ikonia> night
 * Pici tries to remember why dejan was banned
<marienz> ah, you're paying attention :)
<Pici> Sometimes ;)
<LjL> most always
<Pici> Well not enough to remember why he was banned.
<Pici> (I have '#ubuntu' on highlight in #freenode)
<LjL> Pici: anyway i don't really know why he was originally banned, but i do know he ban dodged and did other stuff quite maliciously thereafter...
<LjL> when he came here he seemed just overenthusiastic and enter-happy, but i'm not sure that's all there is to it
<Pici> LjL: Its not good when theres over a page of bans on the BT and the first is only from the beginning of March
<marienz> keyUp was being not terribly coherent from that address on 2011-03-31
<marienz> ahhh, *that* guy
<marienz> he was complaining about getting banned from #httpd in #freenode earlier
<marienz> I think he sometimes half-diagnoses problems, not necessarily correctly, and doesn't respond well to people trying to point out his assumptions are incorrect
<IdleOne> it was his brother
<IdleOne> don't any of you read the logs?
<Pici> I see flooding, offering people $100 to fix his issues, calling all of us 'slaves', and instead of answering questions when people are trying to troubleshoot, he just repeats his own question again.
<IdleOne> that sounds about right
<IdleOne> and ban dodging
<Pici> And I only checked dejan and keyup, not the rest of his aliases.
<ikonia> ahhh dejan
<Pici> ikonia: Yep.  Claimed you banned him for reporting a bug,.
<Pici> Although then he changed his story a few times, so.. /shrug
<IdleOne> last time he joined he claimed it was his brother. I told him to come back in 48 hours, that would be tomorrow.
<ikonia> waste of time liar
<Pici> Yep.
<IdleOne> I just report the news
<IdleOne> don't shoot the messenger :)
<LjL> are there volunteers (other than me) for coaching ryaxnb? where coaching basically means asking him to stop (and then waiting for his PM i guess) when you or an op feels he needs to stop. of course it needs to be people that he won't mind doing this, so i'll ask him later (i've already asked him yesterday to think of some people)
<IdleOne> LjL: sure, I don't mind poking him when he needs it. If that is ok with him.
<dejan_> can I ask question about ubuntu here as I am banned on #ubuntu
<dejan_> how can I see what files and folders are shared?
<LjL> i'm sorry but no, you can't
<LjL> it is not this channel's purpose
<dejan_> :S
<dejan_> ok
<Pici> Can someone else try with LarsTorben? I'm losing my patience.
<jpds> What the hell.
<Pici> jpds: eh?
<jpds> Just grep'ed my IRC logs for him and he's basically been repeating the same thing over and over again.
<jpds> Same thing yesterday.
<IdleOne> he parted #ubuntu
<jpds> Gut.
<Pici> jpds: Actually, it looks like he has been asking that same thing since March 15th.
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> talk about slow to decide
<Technoviking> morning all
<IdleOne> morning
<tsimpson> \o
<jpds> Pici: My logs didn't bring anything up from beyond April.
<Technoviking> i think go ahead and ban ari-tczew from #ubuntu core channels, send to me or CC if he complains
<Technoviking> I have asked twice to leave under his own accord
<Technoviking> and told him he could contact the CC about the IRC ban.
<tsimpson> I'll get on that then
<tsimpson> I'll also send him a memo about it, just in case
<Pici> This rescinds the prior decision to keep him unbanned?
<Technoviking> Pici: who sent that?
<Pici> Technoviking: After I saw the email from the CC, I asked popey who spoke to dholbach about whether we were to ban him from our IRC channels.  (Note, I'm no longer on the IRCC, just an interested party)
<maco> Technoviking: and geser and i figured if he wants to idle, meh, but at first sign of trouble implement the bans
<Technoviking> My suggestion is for someone from the IRCC to email the CC to get clarification
<Pici> Probably a good idea.
<maco> namespace bans arent really possible (other than going to every #ubuntu* channel and doing it manually)
<IdleOne> not yet
<tsimpson> maco: we were talking about only the core channels
<maco> but the list of channels he tends to be in is pretty small, afaik... -motu, -devel, etc
<maco> ah ok sorry, missed that bit
<Pici> tsimpson: I didn't mean to step on toes there, just wanted to make sure that we were all on the same page.
<Technoviking> I think different CC member see this different, I think you need to force us to come to a clear understanding
<Technoviking> and I apoligize for that in advance
<tsimpson> Pici: we're all confused :)
<maco> (i did see him talk to geser in -motu. couldnt figure out *why* since hes not supposed to be doing development anymore either)
<tsimpson> Technoviking: ok, no problem, I'll mail the CC and wait for a response
<IdleOne> maco: he isn't allowed to contribute either?
<jpds> trollers going to troll.
<Technoviking> Pici: I think if we do something of this level in the community we near to be clear
<maco> he's supposed to cease participation in the community
<IdleOne> wow
<maco> i would think the developer community is a sub-community of the ubuntu community
<Technoviking> thanks all for keep us (the CC) honest:)
<Technoviking> cheers, will get out of your hair
 * maco re-reads the email the CC/DMB sent to ari
<maco> the email we sent him does state that he'd be banned from irc
<Technoviking> oy
<maco> hi
<maco> Technoviking: may i quote a paragraph from the email that was sent to ari?
<Technoviking> sure
<maco> the one about him ceasing participation. it DOES include a ban on irc
<maco> The Community Council and Developer Membership Board have, together, decided to require you to cease all participation in the Ubuntu community. In the first instance, this will be implemented by a revocation of your Ubuntu membership, upload privileges and a ban from our IRC channels. This applies to all official Ubuntu community activities.
<Technoviking> well I think go ahead and ban
<maco> i think that clears things up
<tsimpson> you know what, I'm going to just email anyway ;)
<tsimpson> I consider it to be a little more official when it comes in via email
<Technoviking> that is fine
<Technoviking> I have to get to a meeting, ping me if you need anything
<ryaxnb> hello
<ryaxnb> so hows things
<ryaxnb> i hear im unbanned
<ryaxnb> LjL, hihi
<Tm_T> K'day
<ryaxnb> so what do we have to talk about before i rejoin?
<ryaxnb> =)
<LjL> ryaxnb: hi
<Pici> I believe  that LjL wanted to speak to you.
<ryaxnb> k hi LjL
<ryaxnb> so what does ljl want to say
<LjL> ryaxnb: i wanted to define the details of this, and also let the ops here who may not all be aware of our discussions know what's going on
<ryaxnb> oh Pici i like you too :)
<ryaxnb> LjL, sounds good,. im still not 100% clear myself
<LjL> ryaxnb: the idea is basically this
<LjL> ryaxnb: your ban has been removed, but the general sentiment is that you can be a bit annoying, but at the same time that you're doing it in quite good faith
<ryaxnb> ok
<ryaxnb> yes, thats true
<ryaxnb> i believe in everything i say and all positions i take, and if i am passionate on irc about a position its because im passionate in real life
<ryaxnb> of course, if passion is an issue, i can move it to other channels
<ryaxnb> that may be a good ide
<LjL> ryaxnb: so instead of arguing with ops, i want you to listen to and comply with "stop" instructions given by a bunch of people who are "approved" also by you.
<ryaxnb> i gave you a bit of an idea of who i would be ok with on the list but honestly most anyone is ok
<LjL> ryaxnb: of course that doesn't mean you must have no objections to stopping. but if you think a request to "stop" is unwarranted, you should comply *anyway* for the time being, and discuss it with the person in PM
<ryaxnb> i like most people in #ubuntu-offtopic quite a bit
<ryaxnb> thats fine with me
<ryaxnb> i usually think, if people are getting frusturated, stopping is a good idea whether "warranted" or not, and someone asking me to stop indicates people are frusturated
<LjL> ryaxnb: also i'd like to stress that you really should respect the literal guidelines with extra care now, because if you swear or drift into topics that are !o4o or such, i'm not sure whether anyone can stop action from being taken
<ryaxnb> not just that person but if its on the list, presumably hes channeling other peoples feelinggs to
<ryaxnb> LjL, ok
<ryaxnb> LjL, i think !o4o is well i really dont drift very often anymore
<ryaxnb> swearing i need to work on
<LjL> ryaxnb: yes, i agree. would you prefer the requests to stop to be in PM (so it's not too public) or in private (so that it's, well, private, but at the same time other people in -ot may not realize you've agreed to stop)?
<LjL> i'm personally fine with both solutions
<ryaxnb> from my understanding, crap, poop, horsepoop, and suck are ok words
<ryaxnb> is that wrong?
<ryaxnb> but bitch, fword, sword, etc not ok
<ryaxnb> LjL, both are fine
<ryaxnb> pm is good
<ryaxnb> if i think its neccessary people need to know ive agreed to stop, ill let everyone know with a quick message if thats alright
<LjL> ryaxnb: well there isn't really a list of forbidden words, i always make the example of "fuck" being ok when you're talking about the programming language "brainfuck", *as long as* you aren't just doing it in order to say the word itself (like i'm doing now ;)
<LjL> ryaxnb: yup that should work
<ryaxnb> heh
<ryaxnb> er, IF its neccesary
<ryaxnb> i.e. in some cases
<ryaxnb> :)
<ryaxnb> also, who are these people
<LjL> ryaxnb: in any case, better be cautious if you aren't sure
<ryaxnb> do we have a final list yet?
<ryaxnb> LjL, k
<LjL> ryaxnb: one thing though. i cannot ask other ops, even the ones you haven't explicitly agreed about, to refrain from telling you to stop if you're breaking the guidelines. so you'd probably still do well to stop no matter who asks, if you don't want to face action (though that's up to you)
<ryaxnb> and as for o4o i dont talk about piracy or anything anymore hardly.
<LjL> ryaxnb: no not yet, i was eating and i didn't ask the ones you proposed yet
<ryaxnb> of course.
<ryaxnb> especially if the non-agreed people are ops
<LjL> especially in that case, yes :)
<ryaxnb> in which case it becomes obvious i should follow their advice
<LjL> ryaxnb: in any case, i'll be around for a few hours now, so feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic while i ask around the various folks
<ryaxnb> i forget if emulation is o4o.
<ryaxnb> emulation is legal, so whats the stat on that?
<LjL> ryaxnb: emulation is not o4o, talking about getting illegal ROMs is... though i've seen people complain about Hackintosh being talked about.
<LjL> i'm afraid it does depend a bit on who you ask, for certain things.
<ryaxnb> k, well using hackintosh is a grey area
<tsimpson> emulation is fine, asking where to download illegal copies of games etc is not
<ryaxnb> best not to talk about hackintosh in here
<ryaxnb> since the drivers used are often illegally modified/cracked
<ryaxnb> that can go somewhere else
<LjL> ryaxnb: also, if you aren't sure whether it's ok to talk about something in the first place, feel free to ask me or any of those other people who are willing to do this (who we still have to define exactly)
<LjL> ryaxnb: the idea is that they would readily accept PMs from you about these things
<ryaxnb> k
<ryaxnb> great
<ryaxnb> ill be joining now if thats ok
<LjL> sure
 * LjL keeps fingers crossed
<LjL> so about ryaxnb, i would like to ask ops as a personal favor if you could, instead of telling him to stop when he's being annoying, ping whoever among these people happens to be around: teadict, IdleOne, Flannel, tsimpson, LjL (one or two more might be added later, but they're not around for me to ask them now)
<LjL> of course if none of them is around, or he's blatantly violating the guidelines, or you just don't feel like doing me a personal favor :P ignore this, not trying to impose anything on anybody
<LjL> do you think i should mail the list about this?
<IdleOne> no
<IdleOne> this is an IRC thing
<IdleOne> doesn't need to go on the ML imo
<LjL> ok. i meant just to get everyone here who might not be looking at the channel right now on the same page
<popey> /9/12
<popey> bah!
<genii-around> rww: That was my next move, trying to shuffle the petition-talk to -ot :)
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-13
<eamon> Hello, I'm banned from #ubuntu due to a host ban, I was wondering, is there a functional perl install on the uibuntu live CD?
<IdleOne> eamon: it appears you were banned for using inappropriate language
<IdleOne> Ubuntu IRC channels have guidelines we ask all user to follow. Please have a look at them.
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<eamon> IdleOne: do you know about ubuntu?
<IdleOne> I do
<IdleOne> but I don't see how that is relevant to your ban
<IdleOne> this channel is not for technical support questions
<IdleOne> if you are looking for support I suggest trying the ubuntu forums or askubuntu.com
<IdleOne> if you would like to resolve the ban in #ubuntu I need you to read the guidelines and agree to follow them
<IdleOne> Let me know what you decide
<IdleOne> eamon: if you aren't interested in resolving the ban in #ubuntu please don't idle in here.
<eamon> IdleOne: I'm in the process of resolving the ban
<eamon> Thank you for trying to help, I got the answer somewhere else
<eamon> good day
<IdleOne> same to you
<Corey> Here's an interesting one.  I've got a crappy netbook I intend to take through customs, and want to install UNR with full-disk encryption.  If I use the alternate installer, what's the netbook meta-package called?
<IdleOne> ubuntu-netbook
<Corey> IdleOne: That... makes a lot of sense.  Thanks. :-)
<Paddy_NI> I have signed the ubuntu code of conduct on launchpad quite a while ago and I am trying to find a way to revoke it, does anyone know how I can do this?
 * rww is bored, takes a look
<Paddy_NI> cheers rww
<rww> Paddy_NI: log in, click the 'Yes' part on your profile page, click the checkbox by the relevant entry on the page that comes up, click Deactivate
<Paddy_NI> heh.. cool
<Paddy_NI> Hey cheers rww, that was simple... and you get a nice clean confirmation email
<rww> no problem
<rww> I really don't like telling people to use Google, but bullgard4...
<Tm_T> channel?
<rww> #ubuntu+1. He drops by various places a few times a day and asks basic questions that make me want to poke him with a search engine :(
<rww> ("basic" in that the first handful of results on the Google for the thing he's asking about answer the question)
<rww> Something inside me twitches whenever two of the set of people in #ubuntu-offtopic that don't make sense start talking to each other :(
<hypatia> rww: +1
<bazhang> JigJigJigs seems to be that gnaa character
<ubottu> bazhang called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (JigJigJigs)
<bazhang> whoops sorry
<Tm_T> I don't care to give them even a chance to get banned
<Tm_T> banned/automatically K-lined
<hypatia> thanks, Tm_T
<Tm_T> np
<Tm_T> at once I wasn't way too slow to be able to do anything
<bazhang> <pehden> Any one know Amaranth
<bazhang> ?
<Tm_T> ye, wondering what they is after too
<Jordan_U> I think Amaranth helped them before.
<Jordan_U> Tm_T: Even when you're using singular 'they' to be gender neutral you should use plural 'are' rather that 'is' </pedantic>
<bazhang> claims to know him personally, so not a support issue
<Jordan_U> And of course I managed to have a mistake in that sentence :)
<Tm_T> Jordan_U: ah, good to know, was having a conflict inside me
<dpm> hi Pici, or someone else, I've been told that you've got a set of scripts to process IRC logs. Could you show me where they are and how to use them? I'm simply trying to find out the number of attendees to Ubuntu App Developer Week in #ubuntu-classroom
<topyli> dpm: you might mean munin. it creates something like this: http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/_ubuntu_offtopic.html
<gnomefreak> google
<gnomefreak> ok that is really odd. i typed google into browser but it showed up here :(
<Tm_T> focus?
<jussi> dpm: and you can get munin here: http://munin-monitoring.org/ :)
<dpm> topyli, jussi, any tips on how to use it to simply get the number of attendees in a given channel? If you've got any hints that will save me from going through the sources at http://munin-monitoring.org/browser/trunk to understand how it all works
<topyli> not me, i have never played with it
<Amaranth> bazhang: I used to work with him
<jussi> nor I
<dpm> ok, I'll have a look. Thanks!
<dpm> hm, to use munin I need to have a running apache server and all that. topyli, do you know who maintains the http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/index.html page? Would it be possible to simply add #ubuntu-classroom to the list of monitored IRC channels?
<topyli> isn't that Pici's site? :)
<Tm_T> is
<Tm_T> dpm: http://nullcortex.com/2010/11/munin-irc-trends/
<dpm> thanks topyli and Tm_T
<dpm> Pici, when you're around and if you've got a minute, do you think you could give me a hand with this? ^^
<ubottu> FloodBotK1 called the ops in #kubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from Peace-)
<Pici> I thought I had read that firestarter was being deprecated, anyone happen to remember anything like that?
<jrib> Pici: I also recall something similar.  Is it being developed anymore?
<Pici> jrib: Doesn't look like it. Its at 1.0.3 in every supported release we have, as well as all the debian releases.
<Pici> Also, looks like fedora, mandriva, and gentoo have removed it.
<LjL> these GUI interfaces to lower level stuff always keep appearing and disappearing like mushroom :\
<jussi> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<jussi> was the replacement, no?
<jussi> I dont remember...
<LjL> no clue
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> It looks like (g)ufw is in all of our releases except dapper, and desktop has already EOLed.
<Tm_T> Firestarter hasn't been maintained since January 2005?
<Tm_T> s/maintained/developed/
<ikonia> good, I hate it
<ikonia> lets drop it
<Tm_T> if there's maintained replacement with mostly similar functionality, then yes please
<Pici> !search firestarter
<ubottu> Found: firewall, ics, firestarter
<Pici> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<popey> firestarter works well for that specific use case
<popey> of connection sharing
<Tm_T> my point, actually (:
<popey> (I used it at UDS once to share my wifi connection to someone else over crossover cable because his wifi card had blown)
<topyli> it's the only reason why a normal person would want a "firewall" anyway :)
<Tm_T> never really used it to much of anything else but that and monitoring network connections
<Pici> Is Gaurddog still around?
<jussi> I think kde just got that functionality built into its network manager
<jussi> Pici: yes
<jussi> !info guarddog
<ubottu> guarddog (source: guarddog): firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.0-2.1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 506 kB, installed size 1548 kB
<Tm_T> still around, but is it actively developed?
<Pici> !firewall =~ s#Firestarter/##
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<jussi> !info guarddog natty
<ubottu> Package guarddog does not exist in natty
<jussi> hehe
<Pici> jussi: firestarter is still in natty, its just the same version that was in dapper :/
<jussi> looks like it might have died...
<jussi> or changed name
<Pici> errr
<root___> Hello, I need to speak to Tm_T, (s)he asked me to come here today
<dpm> hi Pici, not sure if you saw the question earlier on. Would it be possible to add #ubuntu-classroom to the list of monitored channels on http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/irccountall/index.html? Id like to show how many participants are in there during our Ubuntu*Weeks
<Pici> dpm: I didn't, but I can easily do that.
<Pici> root___: Tm_T was active earlier, just wait a bit for them to notice your request.
<root___> Pici: Is Tm_T a group of people?
<dpm> Pici, that'd be awesome, thanks!
<topyli> Tm_T is legion
<ikonia> eamon: taking offtopic questions to other ubuntu channels is not acceptable
<ikonia> you're banned from ubuntu - that doesn't mean take general ubuntu support issues to specialst ubuntu channels such as #ubuntu-kernel
<charlie-tca> Anyone watching #ubuntu+1? Guest70768 is a bit disruptive
<ikonia> I'll keep an eye out
<Pici> There too?
<ikonia> eamon: if you'd like to resolve your ban, we can attempt to do that now
<ubottu> charlie-tca called the ops in #ubuntu+1 (Guest2370 is disruptive)
<Pici> He has been doing the same thing in #ubuntu
<Pici> After multiple requests to stop.
<Pici> Bonus: Hes also LarsTorBen
<ikonia> ooh, that guy
<IdleOne> he is?
<ikonia> can we remove eamon if he's not going to respond so that Guest can be sorted
<Pici> Lars_G: Hi.
<Lars_G> Pici: Greetings.
<Lars_G> Pici: I wanted to see the general proceedings of the channel, it seems it's not welcome though
<Pici> Too many Larses
<Pici> Would anyone else care to take care of the real lars? I really need to do some work (and not get distracted by IRC).
<ikonia> I'll sort it
<ikonia> I'm taking a break at the moment
<charlie-tca> Well, anyway, you know the guest I wanted stopped
<IdleOne> charlie-tca: don't you have +o in +1?
<charlie-tca> no
<IdleOne> why not!?
<charlie-tca> I am only an op in Xubuntu channels
<IdleOne> y essy no ident
<rww> popey: Network Manager can do ICS just fine, in my experience ;P
<popey> how?
<IdleOne> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<rww> first section of the link in the factoid.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing
<popey> that looks horrid
<rww> It's like five clicks. Way easier than installing and using firestarter.
<popey> firestarter has a really nice wizard to do this. that nm guide is a jumble of steps
<popey> nice of them to put "before you start" at the end of the guide. good touch
<rww> !itsawiki
<ubottu> It's a wiki, *you* can edit it
<rww> I would, but I'm at work >.>
<popey> i wont because I've never done it
<rww> could do with some screenshots and all that jazz anyway (and testing for 11.04 compliance). I'll do it when I get home.
<popey> btw rww I have a T-shirt with "It *is* a wiki!" on :D
<jussi> test
<jussi> o/
<jussi> quassel on android <3
 * genii-around slides jussi a coffee
<maco> ooh neat
<jussi> thanks genii
 * maco ponders android again
<jussi> maco, its hardly feature complete, but it works.
<jussi> (mostly)
<genii-around> On my phone I'm using yaaic for IRC but now I'm tempted to switch :)
<jussi> genii, quasseldroid. its only for those with cores though
<jussi> maco, its really nice to have Qt on android :)
<ubottu> BlouBlou called the ops in #ubuntu (ubd trolling)
<jpds> Ah, whoops, didn't see jrib there.
<jrib> hmm, seemed like he had a question
<ubottu> In ubottu, Arash_ said: so here is my problem
<jpds> ubottu: tell Arash_ about yourself
<keyUp> hello, Just to ask when will I get unbanned form #ubuntu I have one problem and I need little support, I have been banned for few days
<jrib> ikonia: around?
<LjL> oh no, it's logan coming to delete my factoids :(
<Logan_> lmao
 * Logan_ is here to fix an obnoxiously wrong comma before a not-coordinating conjunction :P
<ubottu> In ubottu, Logan_ said: !downgrade =~ s/supported, and/supported and/
<LjL> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
 * LjL has seen worse
<Logan_> lol
 * Logan_ pokes rww 
 * Logan_ also pokes IdleOne 
<LjL> arrwawah, come here and be a good grandma fixer
<Logan_> :P
<jussi> !downgrade =~ s/supported, and/supported and/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jussi
<jussi> ;)
<Logan_> gracias jussi
<jussi> Logan_: feel free to go fix all the rest of the factoids if you so desire :P
<Logan_> believe me, LjL can confirm that I've already been doing that :P
<LjL> jussi: likes, he's just deleted all my pearls of wisdom :(
<LjL> lies, even
<keyUp> hello, Just to ask when will I get unbanned form #ubuntu I have one problem and I need little support, I have been banned for few days
<LjL> yes keyUp i think you should probably wait until ikonia is around as i believe it was his ban
<LjL> honestly though, i think i can say it would help if you didn't change nicks all the time
<jussi> Ill take a look at the ban
<jussi> Hrm, the logs on this arent very helpful, same with the commnets. I think ikonia had best deal with it, as he has the knowledge about it.
<keyUp> i don't believe he/she will unban me :)
<keyUp> he/she banned me because I argued with him/her
<rww> As I understand it, this is not an accurate view of the situation, as other ops have mentioned.
<Logan_> hey rww :)
<jussi> keyUp: if you show the correct attitude now, I think you will be fine - ikonia is usually fair, but it is really up to your attitude and honesty.
<keyUp> so what should I do now wait for ikonia here or ? I have pm him no reply
<keyUp> he hate me for real :)
<rww> hi Logan_ :)
<LjL> keyUp, i'm sure he's just not around
<Pici> jussi: I'm a bit familiar with the situation.
<jussi> Pici: feel free to deal with it :)
<Pici> keyUp: It looks like we have multiple bans here for you.  According to my logs, we've seen you as dejan, Keyup, goliath, codex, and a few others... does that sound right?
<keyUp> I used few nicknames, I am sure that is not forbiden no?
<LjL> keyUp: it's not forbidden but it doesn't speak in your favor when you're banned, because it makes us strongly suspect you're either trying to evade or confuse things
<Pici> keyUp: Not strictly, but it seems that you were using different nicks to get past some of the bans that were placed.
<keyUp> I had argued with ikonia I got eited hit enter much often and flooded #ubuntu channel because I was typing fast I havent read what ikonia said to stop it so i got banned, that is what is this ban for i think
<keyUp> Pici, that wasn't my intenion of course, i don't elieve you ban people by nick no?
<keyUp> believe*
<rww> You weren't typing particularly quickly. You were abusing your enter key. One of our channel bots notes that they warned you about it *eight times*
<keyUp> :)
<keyUp> it's my style
<keyUp> ..
<keyUp> I will try to improve it..
<Pici> keyUp: Its against the channel rules.
<keyUp> it is ok if I am banned for more time I will try to improve my typing style and listen a bit more..
<keyUp> :)
<Pici> keyUp: I'm sorry if I'm going all over the place with this, but there is a lot of stuff here.
<Pici> keyUp: It also looks like you stopped by #ubuntu-ops about 3 days ago and claimed that you've never been in #ubuntu
<keyUp> honestly I am using more nicks because there are some people I am not sure officials or not but I am sure kids that say some not really nice words to me because I am beginner to linux and in past month or so I asked really a lot of questions on the channel
<keyUp> so when they see my nick they make fun of me which i dont like :@
<keyUp> this is my brother computer it has different IP
<keyUp> I used few times when I got banned honestly
<keyUp> :|
<keyUp> my brother wanted to use support so unban him at least I am banned on 2 IPs I believe because of the same nick
<keyUp> same reason* sorry
<keyUp> I will ot use his PC anymore just mine
<keyUp> not*
<Pici> keyUp: Because you have done things that warrant being banned on both IPs.
<keyUp> he installed ubuntu too :D
<keyUp> yeah
<keyUp> its ok
<keyUp> just unban this IP if possible asap, and leave other one for some tie as punishment.. if you feel so
<keyUp> if possible..
<keyUp> ill ot log in from this IP anymore, and my br is nicer then me :_)
<keyUp> ok I am off now
<keyUp> thanks for listening
<keyUp> anything else?
<Pici> keyUp: I think you really need to work on pressing the enter key so often.
<keyUp> I must work sry
<keyUp> yeah..
<Pici> Okay. Stop by here later and we'll discuss some more. (or ikonia will).
<keyUp> ok
<keyUp> thanks alot
<keyUp> bye
<Pici> bye
<Pici> @mark keyup
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
 * Pici shrugs
<eamon> Hello, are you there Tm_T?
<Pici> eamon: I haven't seen him since before the last time you were here.
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> sorry I was just away
<Pici> ikonia: Only a few moments too late, check your pm.
<eamon> ok, I'll be back later on since there's a no idling policy in this channel
<Pici> eamon: thanks.
<ikonia> Pici: thanks
<keyup> hello friends :)
<IdleOne> hello keyup
<keyup> ikonia arround?
<IdleOne> I don't know
<IdleOne> ikonia: ping
<nhandler> He has been idle over an hour, so there is a good chance he is not around right now
<IdleOne> keyup: have you read the !guidelines ?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<keyup> ok
<keyup> anoying by any chance using apache?
<IdleOne> keyup: have you read the !guidelines ?
<keyup> yes i m now
<keyup> I am muted on #httpd too and i desperately need 2 min help 2 min max
<LjL> why am i not surprised
<LjL> keyup, the way it works is not that when you get banned from a channel you get help from an unrelated channel
<IdleOne> keyup: part of the reason you are banned in #ubuntu is that you do not seem to follow any direction
<IdleOne> I need you to focus and tell me if you understand the guidelines for using #ubuntu
<keyup> :)
<keyup> yea yea
<keyup> you all are smart
<keyup> no doubt about it
 * LjL acts all idiotic
<keyup> but only thing you need is to lower your ego just a bit sometimes on some occasions
<keyup> ah this guy wont unmute me on #httpd for 46 days :!
<IdleOne> #httpd is not in our control you would need to speak to a  channel op there
<IdleOne> So, back to the ban in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> Do you wish to be unbanned?
<LjL> err maybe he was reading the guidelines though
<IdleOne> he is to busy spamming #freenode with enter
<LjL>  ah
<IdleOne> to be reading
<keyup> I am sorry i was discussing my apache prolem with guy in #freenode he was going off so i must hurry there..
<keyup> yes i wish..
<keyup> to be unbanned in #ubuntu if possible
<IdleOne> you understand the channel guidelines for using #ubuntu?
<keyup> I use ubuntu and apache I need support from time to time, i will try to be strickly professional
<keyup> yes
<IdleOne> ok I am going to give you a chance. Please understand that next time it will be a lot longer before the ban is removed.
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu
<LjL> keyup, do us a favor, HOLD that Enter key and don't hit it until you're finished with your train of thought. otherwise the ops here will be forced to take action again :\
<keyup> ok thanks
<keyup> well I suggest you watch the logs before analyzig my ban removal
<IdleOne> please join #ubuntu so I can make sure you are unbanned
<keyup> ok thaks again
<keyup> ill leave from here
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-14
<eamon> Is Tm_T here?
<LjL> he's been idle for 10 hours
<eamon> ok thanks
<h00k> Taking abuse in a PM
<rww> from?
<rww> ah, #ubuntu.
<h00k> DroidVicious
<genii-around> /whois DroidVicious
<h00k> Isn't taking a cluebat.
<genii-around> Hm
<h00k> I'm trying, I'm not sure thy're familiar with how #ubuntu support usually goes, they think they got jumped on
<rww> I was surprised the bot repeated herself.
<ubottu> tyrone called the ops in #ubuntu-irc ()
<h00k> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<h00k> @btlogin
<h00k> well, I added the conversation to the bantracker.
<h00k> I tried *really* hard.
<h00k> I'm not sure I ever reached out that far
<h00k> Got frustrated at one point :(
<IdleOne> you tried, he didn't want to hear it.
<h00k> Apparently not. Oh well.
<h00k> I *almost* asked him to ask me the question
<IdleOne> h00k: sometimes you just got to use the olive branch and hit them with it.
<IdleOne> :)
<h00k> and is now telling me they're going to ban-evade.
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> maybe they will read the guidelines, ban evade and follow guidelines
<h00k> updated ban comment.
<IdleOne> in 6 months when we clear the ban list he can stop evading
<rww> I can clear the banlist now if you want.
<IdleOne> go ahead
<h00k> the whole thing. yes.
<h00k> no.
<rww> wouldn't take but a minute
<h00k> rww: I'd leave you there to deal with everything when the floodgates open :(
<h00k> because I know everyone's constantly knocking, rite?
<bazhang> crum and totem seem to be problematic
<hypatia> yeah, i'm watching them
<hypatia> totem has shut up now that they've been told to stop, it seems
<bazhang> crum PM'd me ostensibly to learn about hdd, then abruptly switched to "where can I download ebooks"
<hypatia> oh dear :/
<bazhang> and the IV language seems semi-trolliastic
<hypatia> yeah, next crap from crum will get a warning from me
<jrib> hello hypatia
<jrib> I have no clue who you are but I'm usually not up at 1:30 in the morning :)
<hypatia> i usually am :/
<bazhang> so he's going for the full on troll then
<jrib> waiting for some code to finish running so I can sleep :(
<Tm_T> morning
<ubottu> In ubottu, kannan_ said: my link is correct?
<rww> tempted to !notreally-#ubuntu-offtopic > kannan_
<gnomefreak> if someone has time or a better idea please add bug 685552 to the topic in +1im about to leave aand i still said no need to unyil my work is done
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
<bazhang> so larstorben is now torbenlars
<bazhang> missed his issue the other day. was it polling?
<eamon> Hello, is Tm_T here?
<Tm_T> hi
<Tm_T> eamon: hi
<eamon> Tm_T: hello
<Tm_T> eamon: hi, we were supposed to discuss about your ban, correct?
<eamon> Tm_T: yes, that's right
<LjL> YankDownUnder being unfriendly again... i will leave it because i don't want to argue on the metaphysics of offtopicness, but to me an innocent question about xchat seems ontopic enough :\
<Tm_T> eamon: ok, do you remember why you were banned?
<eamon> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> and that was?
<eamon> BAd language
<Tm_T> you aknowledge that we do not allow such behaviour?
<eamon> Yes.
<Tm_T> eamon: you promise it won't happen again?
<eamon> certainly.
<eamon> I promise
<Tm_T> good, thanks. I'm willing to let you in, but keep in mind that being in #ubuntu means you have to follow our guidelines.
<eamon> Ok, thank you Tm_T I'll abide by the rules.
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> eamon: let me know if you cannot enter the channel now
<eamon> I still can't enter
<eamon> Tm_T
<Tm_T> eamon: try now
<eamon> Tm_T: working. thank you
<LjL> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic Ginbuntu Annoying for the sake of it, absolutely not new to this
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> ganging against an ennoying person isn't nice either though, make things clear, but leave it at that
<LjL> oh for christ's sake
<LjL> we've all complained about ginbuntu countless times
<LjL> nothing has ever been done about him
<Tm_T> I know
<Tm_T> I am doing now
<LjL> well it's not like he won't stop now, he's not clueless. action is way overdue.
<LjL> you can't complain that there is ganging against annoying people when they're left to be annoying for ages
<Tm_T> I'm not complaining really, atleast didn't mean it like that
<Tm_T> just that I try to keep "there's no excuse for bad behaviour" for everyone
<Tm_T> I might be a bit overdemanding on this, considering the nature of that channel
<bazhang> yes
 * Tm_T huggles all
<bazhang> no one was ganging up on him. he was deliberately being provocative
<Tm_T> I saw
<Tm_T> when someone provokes, it isn't usually best practice to get provoked if you can avoid it
<bazhang> <eamon> bazhang: gentoo, but I'm not getting support there
<LjL> :\
<LjL> bazhang: he's muted
<bazhang> LjL, ah okay
<ikonia> not again
<bazhang> no harm
<eamon> Hello I can't speak in #ubuntu-offtopic
<eamon> Tm_T just unbanned me an hour or so ago, I think my mute wasn't revoked
<LjL> i think the #ubuntu-offtopic mute was set by someone else, though
<eamon> can you unmute me please LjL?
<LjL> no eamon, i'm not an operator in that channel. someone else might possibly unmute you, however sometimes ops prefer to let the one who set the ban remove it.
<ikonia> who set it ? was it me (I'll look)
<ikonia> eamon: it may be best if you could use #ubuntu and leave the offtopic channel for a while, show you can use a channel without being an issue
<eamon> ikonia: I'm looking for support on an off topic topic and I was invited to continue the conversaion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> eamon: offtopic isn't a support channel
<ikonia> eamon: try asking in the support channel for your problem
<eamon> I did but it's not directly related to ubuntu so I was invited to #ubunut-offtopic
<ikonia> eamon: really ? what channel did you ask in ?
<eamon> #ubuntu
<ikonia> eamon: no, what support channel for the product you're using
<bazhang> gentoo
<ikonia> eg: what channel should you ask in, what's the technology you're having a problem with
<eamon> oh, right, I didn't. I guess #alsa, but I'm not sure, it's a usb device
<eamon> I'll ask in #alsa
<eamon> Thanks, I'll keep the support in support channells
<bazhang> odd. he claimed gentoo
<ikonia> he was full of nonsense the last time he got banned, hence why I was curious to what he was talking about this time
<ikonia> ]/window 14
<ikonia> oops
<Pici> meh
 * jussi huggles Pici
<Pici> ugh.
<genii-around> Yup.
<Pici> Lots of wrong advice being given today.
<IdleOne> sorry, I am trying to wake up still :/
 * genii-around slides IdleOne a strong coffee
<IdleOne> thank you
<genii-around> Anytime
<dpm> hi Pici, did you have the chance to add #ubuntu-classroom to the list of monitored channels on your site, as we talked yesterday?
<Pici> dpm: I got tied up at work, sorry.  Let me take a look right now.
<dpm> no worries, thanks Pici!
<knome> 19:33 » siavashserver [~Siavash@94.182.20.246] has joined #xubuntu
<knome> 19:35  siavashserver: Hi, I'm trying to collect information about Linux gamers hardware specs, if you are interested please take a look at this poll : http://www.misterpoll.com/polls/521555
<knome> 19:35 » siavashserver [~Siavash@94.182.20.246] has left #xubuntu []
<knome> just for information
<Pici> knome: I'd mention it in #freenode
<knome> Pici, done.
<Crum> Hi
<Crum> Can I please be unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Crum> I think I was banned for being offtopic. I don't remember being banned. I remember leaving the channel yesterday on my own and when I tried to join just now, the status window said I was banned
<Pici> Crum: Let me take a look, one moment.
<Pici> Crum: Based on the logs, I'm not sure what hypatia was exactly banning you for, I'd prefer for her (or someone else who is familiar with the situation) to proceed with your case.
<Crum> oh ok
<Crum> please let hypatia that I wish to be unbanned if possible
<ikonia> why am I not surprised djean is muted in #mysql as well as #httpd
<gnomefreak> not sure? but im not sure why people do alot of what people do :(
 * gnomefreak gave up on being suprised
<gnomefreak> is this one of ours? ubuntulo1 and is it log bot?
<ikonia> yes
<gnomefreak> well its ours. but it doesnt know bugs
<gnomefreak> can i get a regular bot in #ubuntu-mozillateam please
<gnomefreak> ikonia: where are all the bots or even the ops that run them?
<ikonia> ubottu's around, #ubuntu-bots-devel is always a good place, but everyone seems away at the moment
<ubottu> I'll remember that, ikonia
<LjL> ^fail
<rww> !forget 's around, #ubuntu-bots-devel
<ubottu> I know nothing about 's around, #ubuntu-bots-devel yet, rww
<ikonia> idiot bot
<ikonia> !around
<rww> !forget s around, #ubuntu-bots-devel
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<ikonia> I even put ubottu's not ubottu so it would ignore me
<rww> !fail
<ubottu> FAILZ!
<gnomefreak> i saw Pic-i a while ago but i didnt notice the bot was gone
<ikonia> I've not until you said a few minutes ago
<rww> The ubots have been disappearing recently :|
 * rww thought that was jpds's turf
<gnomefreak> i dont have a clue who has domain over bots, but honestly the ubots are not as smart as ubottu
<LjL> for ubottu, you want jussi and tsimpson i believe
<Pici> I am not a robot.
<LjL> or ask in #ubuntu-bots-team
<gnomefreak> ah
<Tm_T> this wikipage has the bots and their contacts listed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> matt__: thanks for joining
<matt__> No problem.
<ikonia> matt__: just wanted to ask you to change your "Real name" in your IRC client, I don't think "Fuck you" as a real name is something the users of #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1 should be seeing as a name
<matt__> Im really sorry, after the last install I didnt think it would work. In all honesty thats not me.
<ikonia> well, could you please change it
<matt__> Its changed
<ikonia> matt__: it's not, you'll need to restart you client for the change to take affect
<matt__> alrighty ill be back.
<matt__> I am back.
<ikonia> matt__: that looks much better, thank you
<matt__> so it crashed, now im back
<ikonia> that's fine, thank you for changing the real name
<matt__> Thanks again for understanding.
<matt__> Very welcome.
<matt__> Not to be pushy or anything of that matter. I respect patience, and the time somebody on here will spend with me. But do you know what I should do?
<ikonia> matt__: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 and if someone knows the answer, they will help you
<ikonia> matt__: now that we are done in this channel, it's requested you leave the channel please, so we can assist other users who need help
 * LjL wonders about marsfligth
<gnomefreak> thats the matt_ guy?
<ikonia> yes
<charlie-tca> Can we update the topic in #ubuntu+1; release announcement is out and wubi is fixed for natty
<ikonia> of course....I don't want to though as the next round of early adopters will lap it up
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> they been waiting all day for it
<gnomefreak> who ever does it please add a link to bug 685552 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 685552 in unity (Ubuntu) "Compiz crashes when (en|dis)abling a plugin (ccsm) aka compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in sigc::signal_base::impl()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/685552
 * gnomefreak has to tend to dog feed|walk
<ikonia> this is the sort of reason why matt__ (and people like him) shouldn't be using the beta
<charlie-tca> yup
<ikonia> charlie-tca: I'll do it give me 5 minus
<ikonia> mins
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<rww> charlie-tca: #ubuntu+1 topic updated
<rww> I left that bug link out, since I don't see how it's worse than the other crasher bugs I see on natty right now ;P
<charlie-tca> Thanks, but can we remove the wubi comment, too. It is fixed in natty beta2
<rww> done
<charlie-tca> Thank you very much!
<rww> no problem :)
<rww> I once again note (and this doesn't apply to charlie-tca, but does to some of the rest of you) that all #ubuntu operators have operator access in #ubuntu+1.
<LjL> i once again note (and this applyes to rww) that rww indirectly blames people for being lazy. why do you hate laziness?
<rww> LjL: I don't hate laziness, I just enjoy guilt-tripping people O:D
<LjL> :P
<charlie-tca> :-)
<rww> but kidding aside, I've noticed some people haven't figured that out yet, so... ;)
<rww> presumably not everyone reads ubuntu-irc and scrutinizes IRCC meeting logs. I can't fathom why not, but there you go :D
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-15
<mneptok> rww: i'd keep up with the 13000 mailing lists and 6483534297536 channels, but i have a real life >:P
<rww> only one IRC mailing list and fifteen channels!
<mneptok> and a job. and conferences. and insane amounts of travel. and a wife ....
<rww> get your wife to op here and share the reading!
<mneptok> yeah, because her job managing an NIH grant laboratory affords her *TONS* of free time :)
<mneptok> is Guest96463 an op i just don't recognize by ident/$REALNAME?
<rww> for some reason my head is saying staffer
<rww> I don't recognize them, though.
<mneptok> rww: kickban and see if you earn another k: line >:)
<rww> I maintain that I didn't earn the first one >.>
<mneptok> rwww is now known as rww-bitter
<mneptok> and don't change nicks back too quickly
<rww> an imposter with extra wwwwwwwwwwwww
<mneptok> the extra w is for extra weird
<nhandler> Guest96463 appears to be SportChick, a staffer. But feel free to kick her until she gets back and identifies (she won't be offended) ;)
<rww> rww's brain wins again.
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> another odd question from pehden
<rww> two weeks until natty release. are you all having fun yet O:)
<ubottu> ldunn called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (electrick)
<Tm_T> ):
<bazhang> bouma seems familiar
<bazhang> liuzhongxiao suddenly understood english when I PM'd him
<ikonia> shock horror
<bazhang> wish ylmfos did not automatically point to #ubuntu
<Pici> Well, since they only have a forum and not a bug reporting system, you can be my guest if you want to get them to change it ;)
<bazhang> hehe
<jrib> this is going to be frustrating :(
<Pici> :(
<bazhang> augh
<Pici> How pleasant.
 * Pici slides jpds some megs
<jpds> Pici: gigglybytes please.
<Pici> augh
 * genii-around ponders gigglybytes and terrorbytes
<Pici> scary
<genii-around> Interesting. I'd have thought there would be a !netbook
<LjL> there is !eeepc... i'm afraid "netbook" is a bit generic to offer any specific help about it
<Pici> UNE is going away anyway with 11.04
<maco> it didnt go away with 10.10?
<gord> no
<gord> 11.04 there is no netbook version of ubuntu, the desktop version will just adapt to small screen sizes
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, semitones said: !o4o this is what it means > elementz
<semitones> oops i didn't mean to do that
<ubottu> WhiteP0W3R called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<semitones> wow, he's trying to ban himself
<semitones> later
<bazhang> severe troll outbreak in #ubuntu
<maco> aww i was too slow to get my "don't come here if you don't like it" kick message in
<bazhang> poooo looks to be next
<LjL> ugh SMG killed
 * LjL repeats for the nth time he finds idoru too sensitive :\
<bazhang> and the spambot/spammer slipped through
<LjL> and it's not like these people just get killed, they actually stay k-lined
<LjL> i don't like this at all
<bazhang> up23four
<LjL> yeah i know
<LjL> up23four didn't repeat the same line multiple times
<LjL> that's mostly what triggers idoru
<bazhang> aha
<bazhang> he seems to have known how to get around it
<marienz> LjL: we generally do try to catch these quickly (if they're question-repeaters they're usually unklined within minutes)
<LjL> i know, but do you have statistics on how many you miss?
<marienz> LjL: and I reviewed idoru kills the previous time this came up, and found far more legit klines than ones that were lifted
<marienz> LjL: I do appreciate a prod on an innocent like what happened just now, to make sure they really are unklined, but I really think you should check idoru klines in #ubuntu for the last several weeks or months before deciding "far too sensitive", as it's the unfortunate accidents that stand out more than the correct ones
<LjL> err, i don't find that enough, honestly
<LjL> >50% are legit? that sounds scary
<LjL> >95% legit, that would sound better
<LjL> i mean, i've given extra-care to not making floodbots *mute temporarily* the wrong people... these get *k-lined*
<marienz> also, I did withdraw idoru the previous time you brought this up, and was asked by people here to put her back, iirc.
<Tm_T> 95 % is >50 % ...
<LjL> Tm_T: right but you know what i meant
<marienz> I don't have actual statistics in my head right now. I can do a quick check (again), if you like.
<LjL> marienz: just tell me are we talking about just the majority, or the *vast* majority of legit ones?
 * marienz reviews logs
<Tm_T> I rather have Idoru around
<bazhang> same
<LjL> well maybe i could just withdraw the floodbots, what use are they even
<bazhang> layered protection
<marienz> 5 obviously legit ones in my logs for the running month. 3 where I'd have to read more context to figure it out. 8ish questionable ones. This is worse than the last time I gathered statistics.
<marienz> where I'm flagging things like "< ~Kentfordth> I NEED SMTP SERVER TO SEND JOBS" repeated 3 times within seconds as "questionable"
<marienz> unfortunately idoru is not currently as per-channel tweakable as it'd ideally be
<marienz> I think it'd make more sense to make her less sensitive on #ubuntu (especially when it comes to picking up on patterns she hasn't already seen) than to remove her outright
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> anyone want to follow up with dave65?
<LjL> well for now i've found 4 legit and 4 bad in my logs. reading on.
<bazhang> he wants to push this "discussing the hotness of babes is A-OK" issue
<bazhang> I suggested he join here to discuss, but no interest in doing so
<LjL> well so far i've found 15 legit ones, 12 bad ones
<LjL> of course that's among the ones where the banned people actually *spoke on #ubuntu*, mind
<LjL> so i stay of my mind
<LjL> http://paste.ubuntu.com/594660/
<Flannel> IdleOne: Just drop it.
<IdleOne> drop what?
<IdleOne> seriously?
<IdleOne> did I offend you?
<IdleOne> Did I cause anyone in the channel to be offended?
<Flannel> IdleOne: It's not offensive, it's retarded.
<IdleOne> thanks
<IdleOne> you should of quieted the retard 20 minutes ago.
<IdleOne> have*
<IdleOne> anyway.
<Flannel> IdleOne: He would've stopped had you not been 5 years old and kept going "nuh uh!"
<IdleOne> I was trying to figure out what the hell he was talking about
<IdleOne> maybe if we knew what his point was we could have an intelligent conversation about it
<Flannel> IdleOne: No you werent.  you were egging him on for the past five minutes
<IdleOne> anyway thanks for calling me a retarded
<IdleOne> in a logged channel
<IdleOne> I would appreciate next time you message me insults
<LjL> yes, that wasn't nice.
<IdleOne> least in PM we can argue about it or not.
<LjL> you're trying to hold users up to a higher standard, you're even trying (and God forbid you couldn't!) to hold ops us to a higher standard, and you call people retarded?
 * LjL shakes head
<IdleOne> Here I am forced to shut my mouth because well it is the right thing for me to do
<IdleOne> so I will shut up
<Flannel> !appeals | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<LjL> Flannel: way to provoke him gratuitously
<IdleOne> I don't to be given !factoids. I know them. I also don't intend on complaining to anyone about it. We could have taken this to PM. You could have just sent me a message saying something like " Dude, shut up"
<IdleOne> need*
<Flannel> IdleOne: What do you think "just drop it" was?
<IdleOne> I asked you what
<IdleOne> I wasn't egging him on. I did start when he said he likes to have the last word.
<IdleOne> but anyway doesn't matter now. it's over
<Flannel> Exactly.  You started egging him on for no real reason except to act like a dick.
<IdleOne> dude, you need to chill.
<nhandler> Alright guys, this is over. Let's just drop it and go back to work.
<bazhang> yep
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-16
<ubottu> soreau called the ops in #ubuntu (Rap-Suck)
<ubottu> [Crack3r] called the ops in #ubuntu (soreau is a gigantic faggot.)
<ubottu> Marcus^^^ called the ops in #ubuntu (DCC SEND XPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOITXPLOIT)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<Logan_> rww: lmao, ubottu should be on some kind of whitelist for those flood bots
<rww> Logan_: I'm pondering that, yes.
<rww> Could've been worse. ubottu could have gotten k-lined :\
<Logan_> omai, that would've been bad
<rww> I would have giggled.
<h00k> ^ me too.
<rww> The extremely inaccurate calculation I just did based on visual inspection of http://status.nullcortex.com/other/other/ircbans-year.png says that we run out of banlist space in 7 months :D
<elky> I think I might be able to pick the unbanpocalypse on that chart.
<rww> can you figure out when I went on a poke-people-about-cleaning-bans spree? ;)
<elky> heh
<rww> (and started cleaning FloodBot bans, which is why the slope of the graph is a lot smaller now)
<rww> well, one of the reasons
<fisch246> i need advice from an op
<fisch246> someone in my LoCo team has been going into #mac and #macosx several times, and ranting about mac, and he just got banned from one of the channels... i only just found out about this, and i know none of you can do anything about it, being as why i wanted advice... what should i do with him?
<fisch246> i assume best thing to do is discuss it with my LoCo team leader?
<Flannel> Talk to him about not doing it.  He's banned from their channels already, so that's a non-issue. If you're worried about that relationship, have your people talk to their people to make sure it's understood that you don't condone it and stuff.
<fisch246> yea i've done all that
<fisch246> did it all right away
<tonyyarusso> Pretty much, yeah.  Gentle coaxing about how we can all get along is the best route.  :)
<fisch246> mmk
<fisch246> thanks
<fisch246> i gave him a talk over in our LoCo team channel
<fisch246> and talked to the people in the room he was banned from
<mrmist> sounds liek you're already doing all you need
<fisch246> hey... i do what i can for the Ubuntu community :)
<bazhang> <cgtdk> How do I change directory in DOS in FreeBSD while using OS X?
<bazhang> perhaps offtopic?
<tsimpson> bazhang: he was making fun of someone I think
<bazhang> tsimpson, the subsequent comment was not acceptable imo
<tsimpson> neither is making fun of a user
<bazhang> they've moved it to -ot
<bazhang> got dustin in PM
<Jordan_U> TexasSam in #ubuntu is almost certainly a troll, but I'm too tired to op at the moment.
<TexasSam> Hello. I wish to register a complaint. I have been kicked and banned from #ubuntu because of my religious faith
<TexasSam> Is there a body or organization where I can register an official freenode complaint?
<Jordan_U> !appeal | TexasSam
<ubottu> TexasSam: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<TexasSam> Ok. I will pursue this to its fullest extent. To be summarily banned for my religious beliefs is an outrage
<TexasSam> It reflects badly on freenode, and Ubuntu itself
<TexasSam> I think an investigation into the religious bigotry in #ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic, and #ubuntu-ops is well overdue
<Jordan_U> TexasSam: You were not banned for your religious beliefs, you were banned for making intentionaly offensive comments for the purpose of provoking conflict.
<Jordan_U> !guidelines | TexasSam
<ubottu> TexasSam: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TexasSam> I did no so such thing. I enquired whether a certain type of application was available
<TexasSam> Before that I enquired as to whether a Christian version of Ubuntu existed
<TexasSam> If the Koran burning program exists in Windows, what is offensive about asking if it exists in Linux?
<mrmist> TexasSam: Maybe give http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic and our other network policies a read and consider whether your choice of language and questions are appropriate for this network.
<TexasSam> I shall do so immediately.
<mrmist> Note that since this in an ubuntu channel I'm not going to debate network policy here.  If you want to do so, you can talk in /msg with myself or any other staffer. (Though I'll be leaving soon.)
<TexasSam> I thank you
<elky> ...
<elky> I'm so glad i'm on an i-just-moved-and-am-stuck-on-crappy-internet break
<bazhang> heh
<topyli> happy holidays :)'
<Tm_T> huh?
<cdbs> wha?
<Tm_T> weh?
<cdbs> who?
<cdbs> :)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from bilal03)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from up23four)
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (up23four)
<ikonia> slow, sorry
<ikonia> staff informed
<bazhang> he's been told half a dozen times natty is not in #ubuntu
<ikonia> !shipit
<ubottu> Canonical is no longer sending free Ubuntu CDs to individuals through its ShipIt program.  For more information please see http://blog.canonical.com/?p=551 !LoCo teams can request CDs through this link https://forms.canonical.com/lococd/
<ikonia> excellent, that's up to date
<bazhang> he's been spreading mis info before
<ikonia> I'd already pm'd him IdleOne ;)
<IdleOne> hardcode?
<ikonia> logan
<ikonia> pfifo: hello
<IdleOne> ikonia: ah ok.
<pfifo> ha, theres a ops as well
<IdleOne> there is
<ikonia> ?
<IdleOne> pfifo: was there something you needed ?
<pfifo> no, is this a as needed chan?
<IdleOne> yes it is
<IdleOne> thank you
 * LjL just points out that hardcode wasn't asking a question anymore, but merely describing how they solved their problem
 * ikonia points out it was a.) offtopic and just celebrating he'd got it working b.) still about 11.04
<LjL> yeah well that surely deserves a ban more than repeated spammers who repeatedly just get a kick do *rolleyes*
<ikonia> I'd already spoken to him a few times about it
<ikonia> hence why an hour or two ban from ubuntu should make it clear #ubuntu+1 is the place he should be talking
<ikonia> which he already new as he'd been getting support in there
<ikonia> "knew" even
<ikonia> perscitus pm'ing me with insults now :)
<rww> odd. Superstar_ apparently CTCP spammed me a little about three and a half hours ago.
 * rww increments the idoru questionable decision counter
<rww> !crossposting > SMG
<rww> I note that if I sat in #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic and kickbanned people without warning for crossposting, this would probably not be considered very good catalysing.
<rww> I'm strongly considering asking IRCC to ask freenode to remove idoru from our channels until they get its false-positive rate down to acceptable levels, and leave it out of #ubuntu because we have our own bots that work better than it.
<topyli> rww: someone already did that
<topyli> (the request)
<topyli> (today)
<Flannel> rww: That means you're a second for the motion! Now we can vote!
<topyli> can we also friend people?
<topyli> ubuntu 2.0 :)
<Flannel> topyli: No.  Operators aren't allowed friends.
<topyli> oh yeah, sorry :)
<topyli> Flannel: got time for a short pm?
<Flannel> topyli: Always
<Flannel> well, I suppose I don't always have time, but my query windows are alway open!
<Flannel> I do have time right now though
<nhandler> rww: Keep in mind, many of these people would still end up getting killed for sending the message to multiple channels even without idoru in the channel.
<rww> nhandler: If there are other processes freenode has in place that behave the same, I also think they're a bad idea ;P
<rww> topyli: good, that saves me some time. Do y'all want an irc-council@ email from me anyway, or shall I just leave it?
<nhandler> rww: That wasn't what I meant. I meant that idoru is in other channels. So if a user sends the message to #a, #b, #c, #ubuntu and idoru is only in #a, #b, #c, they might still get killed even if we were to remove it from #ubuntu
<rww> nhandler: Ah. I'm aware of that, yes.
<rww> One hopes that channels like #ubuntu requesting it be removed would cause idoru's maintainers to take a look at its sensitivity.
<rww> It seems to be worse now than it used to be, so either my perception is inaccurate (quite possible), or there's some changes/settings that could be reverted that would improve the situation.
<nhandler> rww: We constantly review who is getting killed by it (and why) and have been adjusting it as we gather more data. The hard part is, many people only see 1 innocent message from a user and an idoru kill. They might not realize that this message is being sent to a dozen other channels (which turns the innocent question into not so innocent spam)
<nhandler> rww: Nothing significant has changed recently in idoru
<rww> nhandler: I mean over the past few months, not days :\
<rww> but yeah, I might just be paying more attention now, since I started opping
<tonyyarusso> Flannel: You don't vote after a motion is seconded.  A second makes it open for debate.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: Not if we're motioning to close debate!
<tonyyarusso> But his motion clearly was not formatted in such a way as to suggest that.
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: His was a second, we don't know what the original motion was
<tonyyarusso> Besides, the chair would have had to rule the motion in order before it could be seconded anyway.
<bazhang> release W; warty waspnest
<rww> Weeping Wastrel
<topyli> :[
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Heylookitsbret said: ubottu: i know this is irrelevant but is rar, pronounce rare or rawr?
<popey> i say it "rah"
#ubuntu-ops 2011-04-17
<IdleOne> why doesn't ubottu know everything?
<bazhang> !everything`
<bazhang> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about everything`
<bazhang> installing a latest kernel on an unsupported derivate
<bazhang> of late , it seems #ubuntu has become the uber -- ##linux channel where every distro user asks their question ('coz I get a fast answer')
<bazhang> Tux19 is randomly PM'ing newcomers to the channel
<bazhang> got him in PM
<bazhang> he claims its to welcome people to the linux community for chat
<edbian> bazhang: It's illegal to identify the sender of an email?
<bazhang> edbian, he wants to do something illegal. lets move on
<edbian> You're the op
<bazhang> spamming is not a supported activity on #ubuntu nor on freenode
<edbian> bazhang: I'd like to discuss it more if that's ok.  Out of curiosity (and for next time someone asks something like this)
<bazhang> edbian, whats to discuss? he asked about an illegal activity
<edbian> bazhang: But wouldn't it be good to show him how to identify who sent the email?
<edbian> That's not illegal (it's the opposite)
<bazhang> he clearly said he wanted to spam the spammer.  that part is.
<edbian> So you write him off completely?
<bazhang> I want to rob a bank; where can I get a car for it
<edbian> I suppose if I showed you how to buy cars (even if you promised not to) it sort of would be aiding a criminal activity
<bazhang> this is so cut and dried its not worth discussion. he asked how to do something illegal. end of story. not suppored in ubuntu namespace nor on freenode.
<bazhang> no one was written off
<edbian> I agree
<edbian> Thanks for discussing it with me :)
<edbian> (even if you are a bit blunt about it :) )
<IdleOne> edbian:
<edbian> IdleOne:
<IdleOne> next time someone asks how to spam a spammer tell them to call their ISP and ask them, see if the ISP would be happy to hear about their servers being used to do something illegal
<edbian> IdleOne: how do you know the spammer's ISP ?
<bazhang> got chubcorp in PM now
<IdleOne> simple as that. he asked how to commit a crime. We can't help with that.
<edbian> bazhang: Is it getting hot and steamy in there?
<edbian> IdleOne: Do you mean he should have called his own ISP (is email relayed through them?)
<IdleOne> What he should do is mark it as spam and forget about it.
<bazhang> he basically wanted to enact some vigilante style justice
<edbian> IdleOne: alright
<edbian> yeah
<bazhang> not really a hard call at all.
<IdleOne> nope
<bazhang> how do I get the latest 2fast2furious movieZZZ!!!
<IdleOne> Blockbuster will have them on the shelf in about  months or so
<IdleOne> -!ot
<IdleOne> -!illegal
<IdleOne> 3 months*
<edbian> I suppose the vigilante thing muddled it for me :)
<IdleOne> I think we have a !warez also
<edbian> I can relate to how he was feeling
<bazhang> regardless
<IdleOne> edbian: we have all been spammed
<bazhang> its not the vigilante-revenge channel
<edbian> Not trying to justify my actions.  Just talking
<edbian> Is there a vigilante-revenge channel?
<bazhang> edbian, you did nothing wrong
<bazhang> thanks for joining to discuss/clarify
<IdleOne> edbian: lol not on this network :P
<edbian> :)
<bazhang> it forwards to ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<edbian> I checked it
<edbian> haha
<bazhang> tux19 is randomly PM'ing people again
<edbian> he did it to me too
<bazhang> he's been warned repeatedly NOT to do that.
<bazhang> also the "does anyone need help"
<bazhang> a number of users have complained about the private PM on join by tux19. I PM'd him yesterday and today and he feels its okay to solicit these people for his private chat
<hypatia> probably time for a ban if he doesnt get that that's not appropriate
<bazhang> he's had ample warning and two PM
<hypatia> banninate
<bazhang> and chubcorp (also in PM) sees absolutely nothing wrong with going on a spam attack against his spammers
<bazhang> he's had several warnings and a /remove as well as a lengthy PM
<rww> banninating the trollitude, banninating the users; baninating all the sillies in #ubuntu-offtopic!~~
<bazhang> * [bot7425] (~bot7425@adsl-68-20-33-229.dsl.chcgil.ameritech.net): bot7425   erict15 is running it in #ubuntu
<IdleOne> is it a nuisance in any way?
<bazhang> he's using it to send messages about #ubuntu to his game server
<Flannel> It's also joined (and left) ten times in the past 45 minutes
<IdleOne> hmm think he would need IRCC approval for that
<bazhang> and he's said "test" each time
<Flannel> not every time (I only see four or so tests)
<bazhang> sorry, busy in PM with chubcorp , him, and tux19
<bazhang> no explanation other than he needs to send messages to his game server about #ubuntu and "cuz it's the biggest channel"
<Flannel> I imagine he changed the bot's nick to maklesh*
<Flannel> but regardless, I'm forwarding it to fix-your-connection
<bazhang> thanks Flannel
<bazhang> bullshark is PMing people to join his channel ##blackhats
<bazhang> <BullShark> bazhang >>> u get that PM?
<bazhang> now complaining in PM not to PM him
<jussi> bazhang: advertising non namespace channels is not acceptale, give hima warning, remove if necessary
<bazhang> jussi, I did. he is back but stopped with the advertising.
<jussi> bazhang: then all good - as long as it has really stopped :)
<popey> @btlogin
<fisch246> can i ask what i did?
<fisch246> topyli: ^
<popey> seems you were trolling in -ot and making up your own rules about trolling
<LjL> fisch246: while we wait for topyli, i'd just like to inform you you're not banned, in case you didn't realize
<topyli> fisch246: i removed you both, but neither of you are banned. your discussion was not beneficial for the friendly atmosphere we aim for, and you refused to change the tone
<topyli> you're free to return, but take the free tip when you get them :)
<topyli> fisch246: if there are no further issues, please don't idle here. return to #ubuntu-offtopic instead for example
<ubottu> LjL called the ops in #ubuntu (junwsewq)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-09
<Daskreech> Hello
<Daskreech> Is there a way to search for source packages with ubottu
<Flannel> Daskreech: If you do `!info package` then the line that comes back will include the source package name
<dax> I don't know of a way to search for source packages directly, though. !find only takes binary package names
<Flannel> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 911 kB, installed size 3104 kB
<Daskreech> Right I was looking for packages and they seem to be source only
<dax> Erm... source packages (in Ubuntu's repositories, at least) build at least one binary package from a source package. that's kinda the point
<dax> what is it you're looking for?
<Daskreech> wayland
<Flannel> If you're looking to search for a source package name based off of terms instead of finding it's binary package, etc.  You can do so with packages.ubuntu.com, it has a source package search option.
<Flannel> I know it's not IRC based, but it's there!
<Daskreech> :-) I know I was just wondering how smart the bots are
<dax> not very
<dax> I don't see any non-library wayland stuff in precise. which is odd, because I thought I heard there was some
<Flannel> I don't think there's really any use-case for it, so I doubt the bots would include that.  If you need a source package of a binary one, that's already there, and I imagine that's the only thing that would be useful.
<Daskreech> Flannel: Yeah just didn't want to tell someone that Ubuntu didn't provide something they they do becuase of a gap in knowledge
<dax> aha
<dax> !info weston precise
<ubottu> weston (source: weston): reference implementation of a wayland compositor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.85.0-1build1 (precise), package size 178 kB, installed size 437 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dax> (renamed from wayland-demos, which is what I was remembering. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wayland-demos/+bug/954722 )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 954722 in wayland-demos (Ubuntu) "Please remove wayland-demos from the archive for precise" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Daskreech> Ah.
<Daskreech> KDE is a wayland compositor client as well
<Daskreech> Well I'll just answer to what I know then do backup checks in future
<ubottu> kilrae called the ops in #kubuntu-offtopic ()
<Unit193> Just a ##fix_your_connection call.
<bazhang> * [humanoism] (~dude@2001:470:26:83:308b:be72:3f5c:cfc7): fnordistus
<bazhang> very familiar
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I can't send to #ubuntu
<GirlyGirl> I get the following "== Cannot send to channel: #ubuntu"
<Myrtti> could you leave the channel for a while?
<Myrtti> I'll try to poke the bot
<GirlyGirl> Myrtti: ok
<Myrtti> #ubuntu, that is
<GirlyGirl> Left
<dax> 08:53:15 -!- GirlyGirl_ is now known as GirlyGirl => I forget, do nick changes confuse FloodBot's exempting?
<Myrtti> yes
<oCean> indeed
<oCean> GirlyGirl should be able to join now, and an exempt will be set for that nick
<GirlyGirl> Myrtti: oCean: ok thanks
<oCean> exempt set
<oCean> well, before leaving you could try...
<oCean> nvm
<Myrtti> I can't see when the exempts are set
<Myrtti> I wonder why
<Myrtti> I don't seem to have any ignores
<dax> because you're not opped
<oCean> ^
<Myrtti> ah
<ubottu> CFHowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (chiklazy)
<ubottu> DJones called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic (chiklazy)
<Myrtti> assume other channels will be hit soon
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<bazhang> * [sk0tie] (sk0tie@CPE-60-224-33-160.tnyt1.lon.bigpond.net.au): ...
<bazhang> same IP as agent_x
<bazhang> <Quantum_Ion> We are having solar windstorms today
<bazhang> why dns settings are lost
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu Quantum_Ion giving more nonsense "advice"
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> heh
<mneptok> and i thought MY brain was lagging this morning
 * genii-around tries to imagine 2300-something runlevels
 * mneptok jots down notes for forwarding to Keybuk next April 1
<Pici> need to step away for a bit
<jrib> 2300-something runlevels... genii-around if you had thought of that sooner you could have saved the upstart devs so much time!
<genii-around> jrib: Earlier there was a user going "2345 sounds like some arbitrary runlevel thats not from 0 to 6!" or so
<jrib> heh
<BarkingFish> You might want to watch User_ in #ubuntu+1 - I either smell troll, or he's not entirely on the level.
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-10
<BarkingFish> now I really smell troll. User SUPREMEBEING @ #ubuntu+1 - if this guy isn't a troll, I'll eat my trousers/
<pangolin> BarkingFish, keeping my eyes open, thanks for looking out :)
<BarkingFish> no problem pangolin :)  I've got a few things going here, watching some trolls elsewhere who are gonna get it in the neck in a minute :)
<bazhang> <mkultra_> sorry i have turrets too
<elky> lol ur lies.
<elky> at least pick something that actually works like whatever you're doing.
<pangolin> what do we think about editing the !help factoid and adding...
<pangolin> -!no help is <reply> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience |  you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pangolin> makes it really long I know.
<Jordan_U> Should I be setting ban durations with uBOTu-fr? Until someone tells me otherwise, I'm going to comment on bans with uBOTu-fr and eir, and set ban durations with only eir.
<dax> as far as I know, eir's the only one of the bot trifecta that does ban removal
<Jordan_U> I know that there are plans to eventually use uBOTu-fr, or code derived therefrom, for ban removal as well. I just don't know how far along those are, or if anybody wants that tested in #ubuntu at the moment.
<dax> ubotu-fr doesn't appear to have +o on the chanserv ACL, so I'd guess it's not being tested right now
<Jordan_U> Good point :)
<dax> although perhaps it does ban expiration nagging. iono.
<Jordan_U> If it does do ban expiration nagging I don't want to be nagged, so the end result is the same :)
<Jordan_U> Daskreech: Hi. How can we help you?
<Daskreech> Dont' know
<Daskreech> how come I'm in this chan?
<Daskreech> thought i left days ago
<ubottu> In ubottu, sw said: player is Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based), deadbeef.  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pricey> !player
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Pricey> !info deadbeef
<ubottu> Package deadbeef does not exist in oneiric
 * Pricey messages
<Pricey> Apparently he was just demonstrating edit suggestions to tanath.
<Pricey> Also, deadbeef is in a PPA only so hesitant to edit that.
<GirlyGirl> Could you guys have a word with jewjitsu in #ubuntu+1. His language is getting out of hand http://paste.kde.org/454772/
<Myrtti> GirlyGirl: he left ages ago
<Myrtti> well, few minutes ago
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, philipp_ said: ubottu: cant... unmet dependency... is ther some command to rewrite the /etc/apt/sources.list ? mine is a mess -.-
<bazhang> lordie
<bazhang> another two weeks of this:  The VERSION does not matter: it's UBUNTU problem
<Paddy_NI> Hey Myrtti , would you be available to talk briefly at all?
<Myrtti> er, sure...?
<Myrtti> mind you I'm trying to fix an irc client at the same time so it's not totally optimal but we can make do
<Paddy_NI> Oh Okay
<Paddy_NI> Well I am actually here to try to apologise for my past sins from about 2 or so years ago that resulted in me being banned from ubuntu offtopic
<Myrtti> alright
<Paddy_NI> Well I don't really know where to begin.. Lots of things in my life has changed over time like getting married/buying a house and inheriting a daughter :-)
<Paddy_NI> Much has changed with regards my mental health
<Paddy_NI> I miss the ubuntu community from offtopic and feel like I took the entire thing for granted
<Paddy_NI> Had it not been for the offtopic I would be still very dense regarding many things
<Paddy_NI> I am actually a little sick at the moment with migraine but I just did not want to leave this any longer
<Paddy_NI> I believe I am truly ready to be a more productive and generally friendly member of the community now.. I cringe upon reading the logs that are immortalised forever of myself
<Paddy_NI> Mostly anti religious rants and anti american anger that was so misdirected and is certainly not how I feel at all
<Paddy_NI> hell I am married to a Born again Christian
<Myrtti> mmm
<Paddy_NI> I however am still a deeply religious non believer :-)
<LjL> Paddy_NI, are you sure you're actually still banned anyway? 'cause i don't see the ban
<Paddy_NI> I know but I believe I would have been klined on sight
<LjL> Paddy_NI: i think at this point, after so much time and with the ban no longer being there, you can safely join and behave and not get banned again
<Paddy_NI> not that I did not deserve to be
<Paddy_NI> I think its over 2 and a half years
<Paddy_NI> :-O
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: your religious beliefs had better be extremly deep, as if the reservoir spills over none of us will be happy.
<Paddy_NI> mneptok, sorry but I don't fully understand what you are saying.. but I think it's basically.. behave?
<Paddy_NI> which I will do with all my heart
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: "don't get sucked into discussions of faith and belief, as they rarely end well."
<Paddy_NI> Yes I know this sooo well
<Paddy_NI> married to a born again christian remember :-)
<Paddy_NI> mneptok, And yes I have prepared myself for what may come.. I am not looking to fight with anyone
<mneptok> Paddy_NI: so /join
<Paddy_NI> I just miss everyone
<Paddy_NI> :-)
<Paddy_NI> well okay this is great.. I think I shall be back in about 10 minutes or so as I need to sort the fam out a sec :-)
<Paddy_NI> *family
<Paddy_NI> but thank you soo much
<Paddy_NI> I owe soo many people apologies.. I should handle this separately outside of the main channels
<Paddy_NI> okay later :-)
<mneptok> ciao!
 * mneptok fires the herring cannon
<bazhang> ip.70.231.234.160
<mneptok> bazhang: newer model herring cannon. only accepts IPv6 for targeting coordinates.
<bazhang> 70.231.233.177  --- distractions now (above is the +b)
<bazhang> demonboy refuses to ask in the correct channel
<bazhang> even PMd just now and he says: but nobody answers!!!1
<mneptok> speedtest.net. the most accurate network performance analytics suite.
<bazhang> hehe
<StaffRingedSeal> arp arp
<GirlyGirl> Bonjour, je n'arrive pas á rejoindre #ubuntu-fr-offtopic et je suis identifiée sur freenode. Ça me redirige sur #ubuntu-fr-lire-le-topic.
<Tm_T> same in english?
<Pici> GirlyGirl: I think you want #ubuntu-fr-ops
<GirlyGirl> Pici: ah yes sorry ... I thought I was there
<bazhang> <yandex> phong_: a/s/l?
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> zul, hi
<bazhang> lynxman, hello
<zul> dont mind me im just lurking
<lynxman> Hello everyone, I would like to know what would be the procedure to present a complaint due to misbehaviour by a current ubuntu irc operator?
<ikonia> lynxman: I suggest you contact the ubuntu IRC council
<bazhang> zul, please dont idle here
<lynxman> ikonia: thanks for the information
<Tm_T> zul: hello?
<GirlyGirl> The topic in #ubuntu says "Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 10.10, 11.04 and 11.10" but didn't 10.10 just go EOL?
<Tm_T> not yet
<Pici> GirlyGirl: Indeed
<Tm_T> it did already?
<Pici> I got an email 2 hours ago, haven't gotten a chance to go through factoids yet though.
<Pici> (or the channel topic)
<Pici> GirlyGirl: Thanks for your attentiveness, we'll take care of it today :)
<GirlyGirl> ok
<Pici> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000158.html
<Tm_T> oh right, it was this perfect ten release
<Myrtti> amazing how time flies
<Tm_T> indeed
<Pici> !no maverick is <reply> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<Pici> augh "u're"
<LjL> Pici: u r intolerant
<LjL> Pici: it's a duty to be tolerant
<LjL> sorry, "almost" a duty
<Pici> LjL: do I get anything for being tolerant?
<LjL> Pici: you can put it in your CV
<Myrtti> how did the @mark work again?
<Pici> @help mark
<ubottu> (mark [<channel>] <nick|hostmask> [<comment>]) -- Creates an entry in the Bantracker as if <nick|hostmask> was kicked from <channel> with the comment <comment>, if <comment> is given it will be uses as the comment on the Bantracker, <channel> is only needed when send in /msg
<Myrtti> I tried that in pm :-(
<Myrtti> stupid bot
<Myrtti> @mark #lubuntu frankken see Mr__ of ubottu id: 48139 Saga continues, same attitude
<Myrtti> right so it doesn't mark then
<Myrtti> fine.
<Tm_T> Myrtti: I'd just ban based on recent attitude /:
<Pici> is ubottu in #lubuntu?
<Myrtti> was on the 8th
<Myrtti> should be still
<Pici> hrm
<Myrtti> yes, it is
<scientes> <SharkMuttleworth>
<scientes> opinion?
<beuno> "what could possibly go wrong"?  :)
<Myrtti> I don't like the POS acronym.
<Myrtti> please don't use it in the future :-)
<scientes> no, somebody has that nick
<scientes> in #ubuntu
<Myrtti> yes, I know
<Myrtti> and you used acronym POS which I don't like.
<scientes> ahh
<scientes> gotcha\
<Myrtti> we're watching #ubuntu like hawks, so if he misbehaves, we'll mute/ki...
<Myrtti> oh well
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Scott_Z said: ubottu: thanks that is exactly what i was looking for.
<BarkingFish> Morning guys, Can we have MacSeal out of #kubuntu please? Posting racist remarks in Italian
<BarkingFish> claims it was his cat on his keyboard :P
<BarkingFish> Anyone?
<ubottu> pangolin called the ops in #kubuntu (MacSeal racist comments)
<tsimpson> BarkingFish: done
<BarkingFish> thank you :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, BarkingFish said: !releasenames is A list of all of Ubuntu's development names is posted on the internet, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<Unit193> MacSeal ban evade, but shouldn't be able to talk.
<Unit193> (In #kubuntu)
<ubottu> In #xubuntu-devel, malaverdiere said: ubottu: zenity is the package I should file the bug against?
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-11
<ubottu> streetwalker called the ops in #ubuntu (Abhijit)
<bazhang> <loganrun> Xtreme, sudo chconfig mysqld off
<bazhang> is that right?
<bazhang> I thought it was via upstart you controlled it
<bazhang> @mark #ubuntu-offtopic taxman taxman (~bofh@122-124-133-69.dynamic.hinet.net) calling people losers
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Pici> bazhang: chconfig is rhel/centos
<bazhang> Pici, thats what I thought
<bazhang> <Salaria> Why should not I use IRC as root?     augh
<bazhang> heads up on colo-work in +1
<Pici> why?
<bazhang> he just went off in another chan before joining +1
<ikonia> well, it's an easy question couple of people over the last few days have had it running as an NFS client
<Pici> 'carrot'
<mneptok> great stuff
<ubottu> In ubottu, sw said: sp is !spanish
<mneptok> uhhh ...
<jpds> No.
<mneptok> not to Spanish speakers it ain't
<bazhang> it must be nearly a full moon. it's troll's day/night out
<mneptok> full moon was last Friday
<jpds> I speak Spanish and "sp" registers as "Saint Petersburg" in my mind.
<bazhang> moon aftershock
<mneptok> jpds: yo hablo, y en mi cabeza, "sp" es "spelling" en Ingles.
<jpds> mneptok: Bien dicho.
<Pici> knome: theres been some discussion of #x-offtopic in #ubuntu-irc
<knome> Pici, oh?
<knome> is the channel logged?
<Pici> knome: about loppy and niker
<knome> ah
<knome> haven't seen those nicks before
<knome> or at least, don't remember them
<bazhang> ok thats enough
<Pici> knome: Nothing much has been said, just wanted to let you know that there are other ops aware of them
<knome> yup, thanks
<bazhang> check niker
<knome> i'll be afk now too ->
<Pici> oh noes
<knome> (sorry for not being available, wife's last day off in days)
<Pici> thats fine :)
<knome> ok, good luck with 'em :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, GirlyGirl said: dd is a command line utility to perform block copy operations. It is useful for imaging drives and partitions and restoring the images. Syntax: "dd if=/dev/SourceToCopy of=/DestinationToWrite"  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#Backup_with_dd
<ikonia> bredbraker = lars
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (exploit)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-12
<h00k> @login
<Unit193> h00k: No ubottu.
<h00k> oh. look.
<bazhang> ouch! LTB got kicked and banned by the bot
<bazhang> that wasn't idoru even
<ANub> hello
<ANub> i want to mask my IP address on #ubuntu . Can admins help...?
<bazhang> ANub, ask for a cloak on #freenode
<ANub> ive read a command .... on which admins grant permission for cloaking
<bazhang> nope
<ANub> i did that in freenode as well....but nobody responded
<bazhang> you have to ask there and wait
<bazhang> there is no command
<dax> Curious. I don't see you in my #freenode scrollback.
<elky> coincidental, i'm sure.
<Tm_T> morning
<Tm_T> ubottu?
<dax> ubottu.com disconnected about 5 hours ago
<Tm_T> yup
<elky> well jussi's back, he can revive the bot
<elky> at least the bot stayed
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, lancesrage said: ubottu so the only way to upgrade is with another disk from a later version?
<DontWorry> Hi, I was put into ubuntu-read-topic channel which informed me I have a vuln in my IRC Client.  I changed to port 8001 as requested and tried test me but it was unable to test me apparently. I was wondering if I could get a manual test?
<jussi> DontWorry: you appear to be in #ubuntu?
<DontWorry> I do infact. Aren't I supposed to get re-directed to the read-topic?
<DontWorry> If I have not been tested?
<jussi> Im not sure what happened, Ive only recently rejoined. IN anycase, it seems ok.
<DontWorry> Thank you for helping me out.
<jussi> you are most welcom
<ubottu> In ubottu, Mohith said: ok what is this software i'm using
<Jordan_U> Could someone keep an eye on / deal with parenta in #ubuntu? I'd like to go to sleep.
<Jordan_U> There is clearly a language barrier, among other things.
<ubottu> GirlyGirl called the ops in #kubuntu ()
<Tm_T> slow services
<Mamarok> yeah
<Mamarok> Tm_T: do you have an eye on him? Quite busy right now
<Tm_T> I'm busy too, but I'll try
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (repeated abuse from dackyshawn)
<gnomefreak> anyone care to addd a warning in +1 to not upgrade to 12.04 for a few days. libnux is removing unity ubuntu-desktop. im kind of really busy atm and cant think how to word it
<jpds> gnomefreak: Don't see that here
<gnomefreak> jpds: you dont?
<gnomefreak> redtornado had the same issue
<popey> i didnt get it either
<popey> sounds like archive skew temporarily
<gnomefreak> what version of libnux-2.0-0 do you have?
<popey> 2.8.0+bzr611ubuntu0+328
<gnomefreak> Installed: 2.8.0-0ubuntu1 Candidate: 2.10.0-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> popey: you have ppa?
<popey> yup
<gnomefreak> that is why
<popey> has someone mentioned this to didrocks in #ubuntu-unity perhaps?
<gnomefreak> what ppa is it?
<gnomefreak> i havent
<popey> unity team one
<gnomefreak> popey: do you have the deb line to give me so i can add it
<gnomefreak> i havent heard of unity ppa so im not sure what it could be
<popey> its the upstream ppa where we test it
<popey> not wise if you want stability, it can break now and then
<gnomefreak> popey: i have over 15 ppas
<popey> :D
<Myrtti> so what should the topic say then
<popey> \o/ 22 here :D
<gnomefreak> Myrtti: dont upgrade for a few days or something like that
<popey> hang on
<popey> lets see what the issue is first
<popey> where you getting the 2.10 candidate from?
<gnomefreak> default repos
<popey> can you jump in #ubuntu-unity for this convo?
<gnomefreak> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed/main i386 Packages
<gnomefreak> yes
<gnomefreak> i think
<dax> Myrtti: "PPAs break things sometimes."
<jpds> gnomefreak: I don't have a PPA.
<gnomefreak> jpds: what version?
<jpds> libnux-2.0-0 → 2.8.0-0ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> jpds: that is the good version its 2.10 that is broken
<gnomefreak> jpds: its because i have proposed enabled
<gnomefreak> i added it to topic
<GirlyGirl> Hi for some reason, recently I can no longer join #ubuntu-fr-offtopic. To get arround this I normally open querry with the uBOTu-fr bot which is in the #ubuntu channel and send it the following command "invite #ubuntu-fr-offtopic GirlyGirl" so that I could join. This no longer works now either.
<topyli> GirlyGirl: please join #ubuntu-irc for support with international channels
<jpds> Well, adrien2 is fun
<Psi-Jack> JUst wanted to make you guys aware. Been noticing a bot hanging around ##linux, casasa, also hanging in #ubuntu as well. Not sure /what/ it does, but you can clearly /whois it, and the owner of that bot is in ##hardware as mebigfatguy, same IP anyway.
<Myrtti> yeah, I've noticed it too
<Myrtti> have you pm'd the owner yet?
<Myrtti> I've been busy-ish writing so I got sidetracked
<Psi-Jack> Tried, and no response.
<Psi-Jack> But definitely a verified bot.
<Myrtti> the idletime suggests it's not too loud
<Psi-Jack> I think it's mostly just a logging bot.
<Myrtti> *nod*
<Psi-Jack> Or something used to gather names for spamming purposes.
<Myrtti> that is a possibility too
<Psi-Jack> It's a silent bot, itself, pings out quite frequently.
<Psi-Jack> I just figured I'd give you guys the heads up. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Anyway, ciao. :)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-bots, EvilResistance said: !maverick is <reply>Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. End of Life: April 10th, 2012.  See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Pici> uh.. theres already all that information in the url linked from the current factoid.
<Myrtti> I thought that was already in the factoid
<Pici> I talked to him about it.
<Psi-Jack> Myrtti: I finally got in touch with the casasa bot owner.
<Psi-Jack> Apparently his bot "just listens. just collecting data for database testing purposes"
<Myrtti> alright
<Myrtti> thanks for taking time for chasing after him
<Myrtti> I'm still stuck in cover letter writing hell
<Psi-Jack> No problem. hehe.
<Psi-Jack> Had time, and finally got his attention in ##hardware, where he also runs his bot. ;)
<Psi-Jack> Anyways, ciao again ;)
<ubottu> aeon-ltd called the ops in #ubuntu (RealOpty)
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-13
<bazhang> why do people feel compelled to answer, even if they are giving the wrong support
<ikonia> who did it this time ?
<gnomefreak> :O people do that!!!
<gnomefreak> :)
<bazhang> monkeydust
<ikonia> he is very keen
<bazhang> heads up in -irc fujisan
<ikonia> 16:54 -!- TorbenBeta [~torben@p3EE2A53C.dip.t-dialin.net] has joined #ubuntu
<Pici> great
<ikonia> he was in earlier using a different nick and being an idiot
<Pici> no surprise there
<ikonia> nope
<mneptok> heh. i last logged in to the forums in 2009. i can;t edit any user settings, as i have fewer than 50 posts.
<mneptok> it's safe to say i'm not really a forums person.
<Myrtti> I'm not even sure I've got an account on the ubuntuforums
<Pici> I used to be a forums person, until I discovered IRC... but I'm pretty sure I don't have any posts on my forums account.
<Pricey> I don't eith.... oh wait.
<mneptok> !mark #ubuntu bladernr_ had /away script. asked to disable. immediate and friendly response. thinks issue is gone. ops should show latitude.
<ubottu> mneptok: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mneptok> meh
<mneptok> @mark #ubuntu bladernr_ had /away script. asked to disable. immediate and friendly response. thinks issue is gone. ops should show latitude.
 * mneptok nudges ubottu 
<mneptok> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<mneptok> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<pangolin> @mark #ubuntu-ops mneptok 500 years as a op and still can't work the bot
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<pangolin> :P
<mneptok> when is pangolin coming out?
<genii-around> Thurs 26th
<mneptok> not what i meant.
<pangolin> questioning my sexuality is clearly against the guidelines and CoC. I HATE YOU!
<genii-around> Aaah
<pangolin> mneptok, when you coming for a visit? you must be missing poutine by now
<mneptok> pangolin: i was missing that by day 2 of the drive here in 2009.
<pangolin> hehe
<mneptok> pangolin: if i was to visit QC, it would be either 3 week nice period in April or September
<mneptok> in spring, defintiely after dog-poop season. although i hear this year was mild, so maybe not as much is encrusted into the landscape.
<pangolin> June or July would be better.
<mneptok> (for those of you not from very cold very inhabited places ... this happens)
<pangolin> no festivals in April
<mneptok> yeah, but humidity. bleh.
<pangolin> your dried out skin from NM could use some humidity
<mneptok> after three years with none, i'm a complete lightweight in dealing with it.
<mneptok> i'd do better in winter. it was -25F here in Feb 2011.
<mneptok> i have some recent memory
<mneptok> ikonia: keeping ops in #u for a while, or an oversight?
<ikonia> no, trying to clean up while also juggling something else
<ikonia> I'll be done in a minute
<mneptok> roger that
<mneptok> just checking. you're aware.
<ikonia> no no, I know, appreciate it
<ikonia> I'll be done asasp
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (MrUnagi appears to be flooding, but emergency mode is on)
<kevinisexploiter> hey can i get back on #ubuntu
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, no
<kevinisexploiter> why
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, we've been over this enough times
<kevinisexploiter> and still u give no reason
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, when you blame 8-9 other people for your actions
<bazhang> "id theft"
<kevinisexploiter> ohh so u know how it really is huh???
<kevinisexploiter> u are all knowing
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, you should contact your ISP if your connection is so deeply compromised
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, we cannot afford to let that go on in #ubuntu
<kevinisexploiter> what dammit
<bazhang> askubuntu.com kevinisexploiter is a good resource
<kevinisexploiter> nothing bad ever has happened on #ubuntu wtf
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, around 10 nicks coming from your exact IP address have caused problems there
<kevinisexploiter> u are wrong
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, check the logs if in doubt
<bazhang> !1984 | kevinisexploiter
<ubottu> kevinisexploiter: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kevinisexploiter> witch one is for #ubuntu i cant see the one to choose
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, so you need to explain your behavior and take responsibility for it
<kevinisexploiter> whitch log do i look in none of them say just #ubuntu
<kevinisexploiter> u mean i need to accept your lieing alegations and agrre i did somethingt i did not
<kevinisexploiter> explain to me how to find the logs please
<tsimpson> click the link, choose a year, month, day, then channel
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-14
<kevinisexploiter> whitch one is #ubuntu
<tsimpson> the link "#ubuntu.txt" or "#ubuntu.html"
<kevinisexploiter> why dont u have a simple search engine to find my self with
<kevinisexploiter> i dont know what days to look in
<kevinisexploiter> i want everything from that ip on #ubuntu how do i search it with out reading thousands of lines
<tsimpson> google is a search engine
<kevinisexploiter> how do i use google to search the logs
<tsimpson> go to http://www.google.com/advanced_search put in irclogs.ubuntu.com in the "site or domain" secrtion and search for something
<tsimpson> if there's nothing else though, you should leave this channel
<pangolin> kevinisexploiter, now that you have been told how to search the logs, please part this channel.
<kevinisexploiter> im trying to figure out what to put in google to get sent to the actual stuff of mine in the #ubuntu logs
<pangolin> ok but you don't need to be in here to do that.
<pangolin> Please leave now.
<kevinisexploiter> ye si do im waiting to be told
<bazhang> kevinisexploiter, the ban s stay in place
<pangolin> We are not your personal search engine, but let me suggest searching for one of a dozen or so nicks you use
<kevinisexploiter> and u only want me to leave so u can cover up me bieng here
<tsimpson> this channel is fully logged to, so that can't happen
<bazhang> this channel is logged, so no
<kevinisexploiter> ok so i can plug my nick into google
<pangolin> quick someone edit the logs
<LjL> bazhang: so old you're used to typewriters without a 0 key? :P
<bazhang> LjL, sorry, missing the reference
<LjL> bazhang: 12.o4
<bazhang> whats this promise that alexstrandj is talking abou tin +1
<bazhang> augh
<bazhang> <Rud_> liang: people are pretty aggressive here if you don't have a ubuntu related question. and if you have an ubuntu related problem, they can't solve it either.
<bazhang> wunderbar
<bazhang> smallfoot detected
<bazhang> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<bazhang> jpds, ^
<Myrtti> oh man
<bazhang> nice catch
<physically_fit> why did i land here?
<physically_fit> when is this guy going to unban me in ubuntu-offtopic?
<physically_fit> i prefer if you ban me in ubuntu and not ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> physically_fit: then control your language and topic
<LjL> physically_fit: you don't get to choose where you're banned for misbehavior in a given channel
<physically_fit> i was angry because i was banned very unfairly
<physically_fit> ljl did you ban me there?
<LjL> physically_fit: well then make sure you can be less angry now (otherwise, come back later) and discuss it calmly with ikonia
<LjL> physically_fit: no
<physically_fit> i am calm now and happy because i solved my sound problem
<physically_fit> ikonia hates me
<physically_fit> i say 123 and he bans me
<physically_fit> i asked for help with my network problem in 12.04 but i said clearly in the end "i know it's a 12.04 problem buy a general solution might help me", something like that
<physically_fit> and he banned me!
<physically_fit> i said that in #ubuntu
<physically_fit> i typed that in ubuntu-offtopic too, but it was a mistake and i said sorry
<LjL> i don't know, but i get hints that you asked the same question in a few channels
<physically_fit> i asked 3 times, one was a mistake. 1 time in ubuntu+1 and 1 time in ubuntu, but i stated clearly that a GENERAL solution could help me
<physically_fit> and he banned me.
<physically_fit> you'd be angry too.
<physically_fit> ikonia has blacklisted me or something
<physically_fit> because i hardly come here or say anything and he does his thing
<oCean> physically_fit: since it is an unstable release, beta, development etc, we will never know if a "general" solution would work on 12.04, so do not ask for help with 12.04 in other channels than +1
<LjL> physically_fit: the thing is that if you're using +1, you're supposed to ask things in #ubuntu+1, because #ubuntu simply can't be bothered with guessing what might be different in +1. you use an unreleased distribution, it's your choice, you don't get the #ubuntu support
<physically_fit> oCean, yeah, now i know that, because i updated yesterday and now my wired connection connects automatically
<physically_fit> LjL, yes, but the problem is that in entered that channel and asked ONCE, and he BANNED me. that's unfair.
<physically_fit> ljl he could've just ignored me, but no he banned me
<LjL> an op's job is not to ignore
<LjL> physically_fit: anyway...
<physically_fit> i am unbanned now in ubuntu. he probably regreted it, but he banned me in ubuntu-offtopic for dropping the F bomb. so i need a date
<physically_fit> hey bazhang you are an op here
<LjL> physically_fit: yeah that in -ot was absolutely not appropriate. i understand you were angry, but it still wasn't. next time you need to come *here* if you want to discuss a ban or such things (and in any case, it's best to do it when you're calm, not when you're angry)
<LjL> physically_fit: do you understand that if this happens again, the ban would be much longer?
<physically_fit> LjL, no i ddin't know i could be banned longer, how do you keep track of how many times i "misbehave"?
<LjL> physically_fit: operators keep logs
<physically_fit> i don't know but i feel that ikonia don't like me at all.
<physically_fit> and i trust my instincts
<LjL> physically_fit: i think it's nothing personal, but anyway, forget about it. i am ready to let you back into #ubuntu-offtopic but you need to clearly understand that your behavior there was not acceptable.
<physically_fit> LjL, thanks, but wouldn't that cause you trouble with ikonia. if yes, don't unban me. i can wait.
<LjL> physically_fit: don't worry about that
<LjL> physically_fit: just don't make me regret it later, please :)
<physically_fit> LjL, :) thank you very much. i'll behave, i promise... :P thanks again!
<LjL> physically_fit: now if you have no other questions i should ask you to leave this channel, because that's the policy here
<physically_fit> LjL, oh ok, i just read that. bye-bye friend.
<cprofitt> anyone in currently?
<Myrtti> yeah, what's up?
<cprofitt> I have a person in the -locoteams that is trying to get op access to #ubuntu-at
<cprofitt> I have verified that the person is listed as the owner of the team per Launchpad
<cprofitt> what process should I have them take?
<cprofitt> thanks for answering Myrtti
<Myrtti> well if it's loco channel issue, then it's handled in #ubuntu-irc
<cprofitt> 4alright... it is a loco channel
<cprofitt> thanks Myrtti
#ubuntu-ops 2012-04-15
<bazhang> no surprise there
<bazhang> savr is a known issue
<Jordan_U> Seemed almost like it could have been a mistake, but if you're aware of a history I won't bother PMing them about it.
<bazhang> total waste of time
<Jordan_U> Makes my life easier. Thanks :)
<Jordan_U> I'm going to sleep, and savr PM'd me saying just "sorry". I'm going to point them here, but I won't be available to discuss the ban and don't mind anyone taking it over.
<bazhang> yep I'll chat with him
<Jordan_U> Thanks.
<topyli> my scalp tickles. please come wash my hair
<topyli> also, wrong channel. but you can still come!
<bioterror> :D
<bioterror> you want massage too?
<Myrtti> you could come and feed me, I'm hungry
<bioterror> I just made lunch for the family
<topyli> ahh non-tickly scalps ftw
<mneptok> Greetings traveller! New missions are available at Lucky's bounty board!
<Tm_T> sssshhh, some beings do try get some sleep here
 * Tm_T hides
<knome> Tm_T, now, are you trying to sleep or hide??
<Tm_T> knome: sleep in hide?
<knome> hmm.
<knome> :)
<mneptok> did i wake up on International Dipshit Day or something?
<pangolin> mind your tongue young man, this channel is logged and children will read it.
<knome> i pity those children pangolin makes read this channel :(
<mneptok> of course, because going through IRC logs looking for ammunition is nothing but childish.
<pangolin> mneptok, understands me
<knome> bbl
<pangolin> later gator
<Tm_T> pangolin: Jimmy
<pangolin> what?
<Tm_T> http://www.last.fm/music/Jimmy%2BPage%2B%2526%2BGibson%2BWayne/_/See+You+Later%2C+Alligator
 * gnomefreak not Jimmy
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, arbiel said: ubottu :  I'm sorry, I know how to mount an iso file as you instruct me to do. The problem is I do not want to have to use sudo
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-08
<ubottu> nevyn called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 591 bans)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Ihsan_ said: Ubottu, thank you. Do you know if Ubuntu is good on my system?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, 18VAAXXLW said: ubottu: i saw that, but there it says "This is fixed on ubuntu 12.10", so i thought it's a different issue i have since i'm running 12.10
<Myrtti> should I add the ban/quiet bankcruptcy on the IRCC meeting agenda?
<Pici> Yes
<Pici> And jot down something about it so we do something about it even if you aren't there to explain it.
<Pici> If you don't mind ;)
<ubottu> Bodsda called the ops in #ubuntu (samararicardo)
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (banlist filling up: 592 bans)
<jrib> I thought ubottu was female :(
<genii-around> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<LjL> jrib: she's female, but her portuguese is awful :(
<jrib> heh
<jrib> !pt =~ s/Obrigado/Obrigada
<ubottu> Missing end delimiter
<jrib> !pt =~ s/Obrigado/Obrigada/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<LjL> now she'll get tons of asl queries :(
<jrib> haha
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-09
<Pici> Myrtti: ugh, I banned asterismo for 6h yesterday for their connection issues. Figured it would have been fixed by the time it wore off.
<Myrtti> Pici: it happens.
<Pici> Quest: Hi. Do you know why you've been forwarded here to to #ubuntu-ops?
<Pici> Quest: Are you here to resolve your ban in #ubuntu?
<Quest> sory
<Quest> no. iam not banned. i dont know why i auto join here
<tgm4883> Is this the correct place to request an edit to a ubottu factoid?
<LjL> tgm4883: i guess it works, though you can request an edit by just making the edit (if you don't have access, then it gets relayed here)
<tgm4883> I don't know how to make the edit. I just found ubottu.com today :)
<IdleOne> tgm4883: what would you like edited?
<tgm4883> !mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<tgm4883> I'd like it to also list our channel  #ubuntu-mythtv
<IdleOne> !no mythbuntu is <reply> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> done.
<tgm4883> IdleOne, thanks
<IdleOne> anytime
<AlanBell> Farnham Beerex is in 2 weeks \o/
<AlanBell> gah, wrong channel
<IdleOne> hehe
<genii-around> Reminds me to check when our local BeerFest is ;)
<bazhang> looks like Hindi, but most users there can speak very good English
<k1l> i was just thinking if we have a channel for him, where he can speak native. since its kindo broken english
<bazhang> he was all over the place with his questions
<k1l> argh, had some lag :/
<bazhang> genii-around, he got multiple instances of !ru
<bazhang> as well as !ot, and I told him directly
<genii-around> Ah, i didn't see that, I have to keep popping in and out and not always scrolling back up unless I'm currently in a conversation there...
<bazhang> he had tons of chances to stop
<bazhang> sharif is odd; he asks a question then never gives follow up details
<bazhang> each one wildly different
<IdleOne> time wasters :/
<LjL> iirc the Indian loco channel doesn't want Hindi or anything, but just English
<bazhang> <aleval> which is the best netbook to use with linux
<bazhang> penguin1 is a  debian user, crossposting in #debian
<Pici> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<Pici> fine
<bazhang> make ubuntu look like arch? seriously?
<genii-around> Makes as much sense as the people who want it to look like Windows or MacOS, or whatever else
<bazhang> reading would help him with fstab...
<bazhang> perhaps if we use ascii to blare the instructions across the channel
<Pici> k1l: you don't need a desktop install for automount to work. And part of his question involves a harddrive parition.
<k1l> Pici: in ubuntu (unity/gnome) its gfvs which comes with nautilus. i dont have automount in a server install
<Pici> k1l: and wior is running from minimal
<Pici> possibly with no gui
<bazhang> looks like he has razor-qt
<k1l> yes. i dont think he got gvfs then.
<k1l> so no automount
<bazhang> which is a gui
<Pici> he wants to do it the way that kubuntu does it
<bazhang> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ---add-kitchensink+recommends
 * genii-around looks up this intriguing kitchensink option
<Pici> pregnant?
<bazhang>  [esr] (~chatzilla@static-71-162-243-5.phlapa.fios.verizon.net): Eric S. Raymond
<bazhang> really? ^
<Pici> bazhang: possibly.
<bazhang> Pici, thats wild
<Pici> bazhang: If he identifies, then its him.
<bazhang> thought he would run Hurd or something
<Pici> I helped him ages ago with something.
<bazhang> nice
<Pici> It was pretty neat.
<bazhang> I bet
<LjL> Pici: did you help him build a cathedral
<Pici> LjL: maybe
<Pici> I'd help now if I had any clue about nvidia cards
<LjL> i'm mostly useless these days with any Ubuntu support that's not something very general about Linux
<LjL> i hardly even know what sort of stuff i'm running on my own computer
<bazhang> a swing and a miss!
<bazhang> lolbee is a well known issue, just a fyi
<bazhang> failed to solve esr's issue. hesitant to recommend some PPA
<LjL> well he said he already tried the one PPA that shows up on the linked ubuntuforums thread
<bazhang> the x-swat, yeah. this other one is noobslab PPA
<Pici> are you calling esr a noob?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> no, thats the PPA name
<LjL> everybody is a noob when it comes to silly proprietary drivers
<bazhang> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:noobslab/nvidia-quantal
<bazhang> just the name seems a warning
<genii-around> But is is a slab for a noob, or a noob's laboratory?
<LjL> the latter apparently
<bazhang> I didn't expect a sort of Spanish INquisition!
<genii-around> Hehe
<bazhang> ah he finally replied
<bazhang> sharif> my pc configure show in for terminal
<bazhang> yeah, no idea what sharif is asking
<k1l> im still favorite of the solution: can we find a native language support channel for him
<bazhang> #ubuntu-in is for india, but his english is gibberish
<bazhang> ubuntu opning solve me plz
<ubottu> FloodBot3 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1802 users, 5 overflows, 1807 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1802 users, 6 overflows, 1808 limit))
<ubottu> FloodBot2 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (mass join (1802 users, 9 overflows, 1811 limit))
<bazhang> hi
<sarnold> jerry66 in #ubuntu-devel just joined and pasted a link to reddit that didn't look very appropriate
<bazhang> ok thanks sarnold
<bazhang> jerry66] (jerry66@79.126.214.81): ...
<bazhang> quiet thus far
<genii-around> I like how everyone just ignored lkr_java until they got frustrated and left
<k1l> yeah. i was just about to decide if i should kick him. but then he left
<Myrtti> still no ubuntulog?
<LjL> all this valuable channel chatter
<LjL> lost forever :(
<Myrtti> well someone did actually come to look for it few days ago.
<LjL> i wasn't entirely sarcastic, considering i keep logs for... well, until the hard drive they're on dies ;(
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-10
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Aaron said: !ops bretzel is been rude
<ubottu> In ubottu, Aaron said: !where is x
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu yayahow informed in PM to stick to support only in #ubuntu, they agreed. removed mute.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> [blank0o0o0o] (~mint@2601:a:2980:59:e083:e07a:cb8d:becb): Live session user
<bazhang> just random nonsense questions: been warned several times and removed once. bears watching
<Myrtti> Quest: please reconfigure your client.
<Pici> Or decide to resolve your ban.
<IdleOne> Quest: Why do you keep joining this channel?
<bazhang> heh
<bazhang> I wonder how long before he realized they were bots
<bazhang> it's not as though they didn't have 'bot' at the end of their names
<Pici> I still don't get how people who don't speak english miss ubottu's suggestions when they are the only thing in their language on the entire screen.
<bazhang> we need a flashing ascii plugin for IRC
<bazhang> <Allard> hello I have another question since this one is not answered, Is there an option on the Ubuntu site to be connected to "Ubuntu Expert" for live chat?
<bazhang> new channel needed!
<bazhang> wonder if esr resolved his issue
<bazhang> <Silic0n> !8ball Can I be op?
<IdleOne> I still don't know what a download manager is, or how much they get paid.
<bazhang> this is like the best of bash.org hour
<IdleOne> shame we don't have a bot logging it
<Pici> IdleOne: I'm still laughing at your joke about the Ubuntu stress testing program.
<IdleOne> oh we do
<bazhang> IdleOne, its for those megaupload warez sites that bypass the restrictions to allow for multiple highspeed dls
<IdleOne> Pici: depending how you read that question, my answer was 100% accurate
<Pici> Thats why it was funny.
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> bazhang: sounds like a waste of time
<IdleOne> do they actually improve download times?
<bazhang> no
<IdleOne> heh
<Pici> They might be able to help if your connection drops though.
<IdleOne> by resuming?
<bazhang> windows appears to boot faster, but it's just that you get pretty swirly colors faster
<Pici> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> if your downloading warez, you deserve a dropped connection now and then anyway
<IdleOne> you're*
<IdleOne> ugh bazhang reminded me I need to update windows 7 install
<bazhang> is asking the developers for help with raring ok? i.e. in -devel
<Pici> bazhang: it depends what sort of problem it is, generally no though.
<bazhang> Pici, I was referring to zyga's comments of late
<Pici> bazhang: they're a linaro person, I think its best to leave it alone and let the devs sort them out
<bazhang> Pici, ok thanks
<bazhang> widad is certainly persistent
<bazhang> it's a shame I cannot understand him
<tonyyarusso> bazhang: If the "help" is likely to result in a patch being committed, yes.  Otherwise, belongs in +1 instead.
<bazhang> tonyyarusso, ok thanks
<bazhang> seems like he just wanted "expert " help
 * tonyyarusso is also making up this answer based on personal opinion, not any actual policy :P
<bazhang> heh
<tonyyarusso> But if it sounds sane, it's all good, right?
<bazhang> oh yeah!
<IdleOne> the -dev channels are usually for devs, but depends on the question I suppose.
<bazhang> <zyga> secure boot blocked my system
<IdleOne> it does that
<ubottu> FloodBot1 called the ops in #ubuntu-ops-monitor (flood (17))
<tgm4883> can someone deal with jacklk in #ubuntu
<tgm4883> hmm, are all the mods/ops asleep?
<tgm4883> Thanks IdleOne
<IdleOne> Fuchs: confirmed?
<Fuchs> IdleOne: not yet, no
<Fuchs> either it doesn't do it for staff or it is not automated
<IdleOne> I didn't get any either
<Fuchs> have to leave for bed now, but my colleagues are informed as well
<IdleOne> good night
<Fuchs> thanks <3
<LjL> problem is
<LjL> his colleague is in bed with him ;(
<LjL> oh wait rww is no longer his freenode colleague, nevermind!
<Fuchs> colleague_s_, and no, that would be against my rules. And the cute ones aren't colleagues anymore anyway ;p
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, Aaron said: !Ops NataLia is a Spammer
<LjL> is she
<Myrtti> I didn't get it with the webchat I joined with
<Myrtti> and I also didn't get the entrymgs
<Myrtti> my irssi did get it tho
<Myrtti> the entrymsg
<Myrtti> and now it's dying.
<bin_bash> hello i'd like to be unbanned from ubuntu
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-11
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (Uranus-,)
<ubottu> In ubottu, Ceric said: Hello is ok to contact you via IM?
 * rww points at -ot
<rww> and of course right as i say that it fixes itself
<bazhang> @mark #xubuntu [MCHammer] (~mchammer@212.48.107.10): mchammer inappropriate commentary/behavior
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<bazhang> its h00k !!1
<bazhang> :)
<h00k> Oi!
<bazhang> London Calling!
<h00k> The Clash?
<bazhang> oh yeah!
<IdleOne> bin_bash: you around?
<bin_bash> yep
<IdleOne> So, we've had some issues with your behaviour in the past concerning bad language, your attitude towards other users, and inappropriate links you posted. Are we going to have any more of these problems?
<bin_bash> Nope
<IdleOne> Have you read the Ubuntu channel guidelines?
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<bin_bash> yep
<IdleOne> You understand them?
<bin_bash> yes I'm not dumb
<IdleOne> I didn't say you were
<bin_bash> I got near-perfect on the SAT reading comprehension test
<IdleOne> See, this combative/defensive attitude is what concerns me.
<bin_bash> I'm not being combative or defensive
<bin_bash> just a little sarcastic
<IdleOne> well sarcasm when trying to resolve a ban is not helpful, neither is it helpful when providing support.
<bin_bash> Well, I offer support both in real life and in other places, and I've found that occasional sarcasm can help form a bond and lighten the situation
<IdleOne> I can see that, does telling a user they should have been aborted help?
<bin_bash> No that was definitely going too far
<IdleOne> I'm going to give you one last chance but if we have any further problems you will be banned without warning and it will be a lot longer then 30 days.
<IdleOne> agreed?
<bin_bash> Agreed, but this ban was like 2 or 3 months
<IdleOne> It could have been a lot longer.
<bin_bash> true
<IdleOne> give me a couple minutes and the ban will be removed. Please remember to be polite and curteous. part this channel and have a great day.
<bin_bash> ok
<bin_bash> you too (the great day part)
<IdleOne> thanks
<nigelb> Hi, I've been asked to review a ban.
<nigelb> But I don't seem to have access to the ban tracker.
<Myrtti> which ban is it?
<IdleOne> what is the BAN ID?
<nigelb> http://ubottu.com/bans.cgi?log=54535
<Myrtti> alright, leave it be :-P
<nigelb> :D
<IdleOne> agreed
<nigelb> As an op in -women, can I hang out here or is it for core ops only?
<IdleOne> I would be fine with it. Not sure exactly what the requirements are anymore about being in here.
<bazhang> its core only
<bazhang> not sure why -women are not included in that
<IdleOne> probably because it is a 'team' channel
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> Thanks folks!
<IdleOne> nigelb: poke a couple of the ircc members and see
<bazhang> augh..reinstalling? seriously?
<bazhang> for not being to able to find grub
<bazhang> minus to
<h00k> sorry, Tm_Tr, didn't mean to step on your toes
<h00k> Tm_T: rather ^
<Tm_T> h00k: ?
<Tm_T> aah, you did perfectly fine
<Tm_T> I'm slow
<h00k> that's the second !guidelines one :(
<Zonko> mkay
<h00k> Zonko: in a short time, I saw language, flooding, unnecessary bot triggers to people
<Zonko> So, ubuntu ops, I was wondering about my recent ban/mute.
<k1l> Zonko: first time was foul language and offtopic. second time was bot abuse.
<h00k> Zonko: That channel is very high-traffic, and we keep it friendly and support related. Your actions were neither.
<Zonko> First, yes I did curse, second time I didnt flood, third time I used the bot twice.
<h00k> Zonko: you triggered the floodbot.
<k1l> Zonko: then making drama in the channel and disturb the support that is the topic of that channel
<Zonko> Are only ops allowed to use floodbot?
<h00k> Zonko: floodbot is triggered when a certain number of messages are sent in a period of time.
<h00k> It's automagic.
<Zonko> well
<Zonko> look at the chat please?
<Zonko> I never flooded it...
<h00k> you triggered lots of lines in a short period of time.
<h00k> Zonko: do you understand what that channel is for?  You said you have read the guidelines, all we're looking for is for you to follow them and not be disruptive
<Zonko> May I send the chat logs in here?
<Zonko> Or would that  be too much?
<h00k> Zonko: We have them, and they're logged publically
<Zonko> Then would you mind looking at them? :)
<h00k> Zonko: I see that you sent messages in a short period of time that triggered floodbot.
<h00k> I was in the room, watching.
<h00k> I was there.
<Zonko> Thne you know I sent 2 commands.
<h00k> Zonko: please answer the above question
<Zonko> Yes, I understand what the channel is for.
<Zonko> General Support around the Ubuntu Op-erating System.
<Zonko> And friendly-ontop chat.
<Zonko> any other chat should be kept to other rooms, I know.
<h00k> Cool. If you want to try out the bot, you can do it in a private window with the bot
<h00k> factoids, searching, etc
<h00k> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<IdleOne> no, no chatting. just support. friendly chat can be had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Tm_T> Zonko: no, #ubuntu isn't for friendly ontopic chat, it's only for support and support only
<Zonko> Hrm, could you put that in the motd?
<Myrtti> it's on the topic
<Zonko> Well I suppose it is, my bad.
<Myrtti> first four words
<Zonko> ^@above statement
<h00k> Zonko: you are unmuted, but please mind the guidelines you have read
<h00k> Zonko: but you have been warned, and removed twice
<h00k> And keep the /topic in mind.
<h00k> If you need a friendly reminder, it's likely at the top of your IRC client or /topic
<h00k> Zonko: any other questions?
<Zonko> Nope.
<h00k> Cool. You're free to /part
<h00k> Thanks for taking the time
<Zonko> Thanks for dealing with my ignorance. :)
<h00k> Zonko: It's alright, take care
<h00k> Zonko: but also we have a no-idle policy in here, so it's time to /part now
<Zonko> Hm
<Zonko> I wont go idle, dont worry.
<h00k> Zonko: we're finishing discussing the issue, which means it's time to /art
<Myrtti> fail.
<LjL> ...
<IdleOne> We don't allow non ops to stay in the channel.
<LjL> h00k: lolfail
<h00k> like I just did that.
<h00k> ohlol
<IdleOne> that was a EPIC lol
<h00k> I just spilled coffee laughing :(
<IdleOne> hahhaa
<h00k> and it's in my nose
<Myrtti> I actually said it out loud. and now I feel sad.
<h00k> 14:49 ::: part/#ubuntu-ops h00k (~h00k@ubuntu/member/h00k) ("too")
<h00k> 14:49 ::: part/#ubuntu-ops h00k (~h00k@ubuntu/member/h00k) ("too")
<IdleOne> Myrtti: add that to the book!
<tonyyarusso> I'm glad I looked at this channel to see that.
 * h00k sihns
<k1l> thats gonna be a classic ;p
<h00k> I cannot keyboard.
<Tm_T> h00k: thank you for cheering me up
<h00k> I do my best.
<h00k> Anytime, really.
<tonyyarusso> IdleOne: wait, there's a book?
<h00k> still loling.
<Myrtti> ah man, I'd have to do a new rsa key as I accidentally deleted all the keys that start with ... hold on, I've got backups.
<IdleOne> Myrtti: is not so secretly compiling a book of ubuntu lol's. h00k just made it into the opsfail chapter
<genii-around> Heh. "Off to canada"
<Myrtti> I forgot I've got backups.
<h00k> Yesssss
 * tonyyarusso wonders if anyone's memory is good enough for his opsfail chapter entries
<h00k> tonyyarusso: I am I am
<IdleOne> wii haz logs
<Fuchs> I assume they are all well documented.
<h00k> insert VNC server, no password, give to tonyyarusso.
<h00k> inb4hacked
<tonyyarusso> ha
<h00k> tonyyarusso: does that count?
<tonyyarusso> I was thinking more of the day I banned all Chatzilla users.
<Pici> I remember that
<h00k> I was accidentally klined, if there's a bangstaff chapter
<IdleOne> That seems smart opping
<LjL> pretty sure someone banned *!*@* at some point. possibly more than once.
 * genii-around whistles innocently
<Myrtti> aaaa glorious backups
<LjL> h00k: rww too. difference is, they made him staff to make up
<h00k> LjL:( maybe they were secretly trying to get me to keep away.
<h00k> but Freenode, never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down
<Myrtti> anyway, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-irc-quotes
<h00k> I made an xkcd :3
<h00k> does that count as cool?
<Myrtti> someone of you probably get the quote there before I get latex and bzr installed
<Myrtti> which xkcd was it again?
<LjL> h00k: you made an xkcd?
<h00k> LjL: I did, standby
<h00k> LjL: http://xkcd.com/1083/
<h00k> LjL: alt-text
<h00k> LjL: also http://www.bash.org/?946687
<Pici> is that really you?
<h00k> It really is
<h00k> I started it, never finished, called GovCount
<tonyyarusso> Duuuuude
<Pici> h00k is internet famous!
<h00k> My Governor was tweeting stupid stuff
<h00k> Had meeting 4 jobs w my friend
<h00k> or...
<h00k> meh. Just stupid tweentext crap that nobody actually uses.
<LjL> h00k: its v. cool
<h00k> Never finished the project: $ ls
<h00k> strings  tweets  walker.rb  walkertweets.db
<h00k> LjL: thx 4 ur op
<LjL> yw
<tonyyarusso> This is my qdb fame:  http://qdb.us/103505
<Pici> I remember that :)
<h00k> heh
<tonyyarusso> Okay, it's after 15:00 - I definitely need to go get lunch.
<genii-around> Now I keep wondering if your order got damaged in the derailment
<Pici> my lunch never got delivered and the place said they enver got my order :(
<tonyyarusso> I don't recall which item it was, but it must have arrived okay, because I haven't had anything significantly damaged.
 * genii-around sips and ponders
<LjL> YADDA YADDA
<Tm_T> I love you all
<Tm_T> or maybe not Tm_Tr, but that's ok because they don't love me
<Myrtti> 77CAAVMF2: beep
<Myrtti> Unit193: boop^
<Unit193> Myrtti: Bop.
<IdleOne> MMM BOP
<Myrtti> Unit193: you've got a doppelganger
<Corey> Serious services lag.
<popey> ignore that
<popey> sorry
<pleia2> popey: since that one is non-core the notification popped up over in #ubuntu-irc anyway :)
<popey> bum
<popey> the intention was to type !ops is what you'd type blah blah.. but I instinctively stabbed enter ⍨
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-12
<bazhang> <p-2> ubuntu vs. linux mint, go
<bazhang> thats not a support question
<bazhang> it would be nice if the bot had some way to bring up various manpages
<bazhang> for example at manpages.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> /alias man say http://manpages.ubuntu.com/$0  works well for me.
<bazhang> Unit193, thats with irssi?
<bazhang> dont think xchat has the /alias feature, at least not that I can deduce
<IdleOne> I think what bazhang was hoping for is something like "!man apt-get | $user" the bot would return a link to the appropriate page
<bazhang> or even /msg ubottu man lvreduce
<Unit193> say http://manpages.ubuntu.com/$0 $1- is actally better.  And yes bazhang, it is irssi.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Yeah, patches welcome.
<Myrtti> https://plus.google.com/108967323530519754654/posts/XqceUm2oQxp
<elky> of course if eric raymond had problems, everyone will </sarcasm>
<Flannel> well, if fetchmail is any indication, esr's problems become everyone else's problems.
<Flannel> (note: this would be much more satisfying if we were talking about rms, then I could use emacs as an example)
<Myrtti> posted it here only because he was in #ubuntu to get help
<jrib> hmm, I can't op?
<jrib> oh helps if I'm in the right channel...
<jrib> m002D2 should be forwarded to ##fix_your_connection in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<ubottu> In ubottu, tgm4883 said: !adlens is If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu Dash, simply adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u
 * genii-around gets ready to bite someone
<IdleOne> the edit is needed but I'm not sure I like the askubuntu link so much.
<LjL> how about !adlens is <reply> If you don't like Amazon ads then maybe you hate software freedom
 * genii-around decides to bite LjL
<LjL> i've come ready with an armor
<genii-around> IdleOne: I don't really have any issue with the askubuntu link... what's your concern with it?
<LjL> just i think we try to have official wiki links in our factoids and stuff
<LjL> but these days the wiki is less maintained than wikitravel
<tgm4883> Just sent an edit request. Wanted to give a quick reason for the adlens update.
<tgm4883> The package for the shopping lens is being removed in 13.10
<IdleOne> genii-around: it looks kinda unprofessional/ thrown together/ could be confusing.
<IdleOne> tgm4883: what are they doing with it?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, it's getting moved to a smart lens, so the package is going away
<tgm4883> so it will only exist in "the cloud!"
<IdleOne> so it will be part of a metapackage, not removeable?
<LjL> wait, meaning?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, well the package won't exist at all
<IdleOne> so there will be no way to fully remove the lens?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, correct
<IdleOne> just disable it so with an update the lens could be re-enabled?
<IdleOne> "could"
<tgm4883> sec, I'm grabbing the bug comment
<IdleOne> please do
<genii-around> Hm
<Myrtti> "Welcome to Debian!"
<LjL> it's like Debian, but with ads!!!1
<Flannel> "Ubuntu. You didn't really want all that configuration anyway."
<tgm4883> IdleOne, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1154229/comments/29
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1154229 in unity-scope-gdrive (Ubuntu S-series) "New Unity Dash" [Undecided,New]
<tgm4883> IdleOne, so that is the comment for it, but since smart scopes got pushed back to 13.10 it is going to happen for Ubuntu+1+1
<Flannel> tgm4883: What's a "smart lens"?
<IdleOne> All your lenses will be in the cloud apparently
<tgm4883> Well, lots of them
<Flannel> So.... another way of accomplishing package management, but only for lenses?
<genii-around> All your lenses are belong to us.
<Flannel> Since, the lens itself isn't *run* from the cloud, surely.
<tgm4883> Flannel, sorry, it's smart scopes, not smart lenses
<Flannel> So you download/sync/rain/whatever with the server-based lens to a local copy, then run it locally, I would hope, yes?
<tgm4883> Flannel, the way I understand it, you search in the dash, it queries the canonical server and returns results. The scopes exist on canonicals servers
<Flannel> Aha.
<tgm4883> Flannel, the scopes wouldn't get installed on your computer
<Unit193> So if you don't have internet, the computer isn't nearly the same?
<Flannel> That makes perfect sense (note: this only makes sense once you've had too much kool aid)
<tgm4883> IdleOne, and while they *could* enable the privacy setting from a disabled state, they *could* also just reinstall the package
<Flannel> Sounds like Smart Scopes aren't until 13.10 though?
<IdleOne> I suppose, doesn't make me feel better about it though
<tgm4883> Unit193, I believe that local scopes will still exist, but yea you wouldn't get as many results with internet connectivity
<tgm4883> Flannel, correct, they were pushed back to 13.10
<Flannel> Does that make this edit premature then?
<LjL> am i reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartScopes1304Spec correctly, basically all local and remote searches will be sent to a server together with other data and they will return results for me and aggregate "statistical data"?
<Flannel> (Since the package removal is still valid for six more months)
<tgm4883> IdleOne, I'd partially agree with that. History shows that canonical has pushed some changes that aren't liked by the community, and have gone back to do things to fix that (eg. adding the privacy settings and legal notices)
<Flannel> LjL: Instead of having specific lenses worry about sending data, theyre just sending all the things, and then letting the server sort out which lenses you "have"
<IdleOne> Anyway, how do we feel about the link in the edit pointing to askubuntu?
<Flannel> LjL: At least, that's my five-minute understanding of it.
<LjL> i feel honestly what the link points to is the last of my concerns here
<tgm4883> IdleOne, while those could be considered bad, it would be so much worse if they reenabled an explicitely disabled setting. Something that they wouldn't recover from PR wise
<IdleOne> LjL: I agree.
<Flannel> tgm4883: Is this edit premature then? since it sounds like the package-method is still valid for six more months (due to the delay)
<IdleOne> I'll let someone else decide on the edit.
<tgm4883> Flannel, While it would still work, I think it's a better plan to train users the way to do it going forward, the privacy settings will work now AND later (TM)
<tgm4883> Flannel, that is why I think it should be done now
<Flannel> um.
<Flannel> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Flannel> !-adlens
<ubottu> adlens aliases: shopping - added by genii-around on 2012-09-24 17:47:39 - last edited by genii-around on 2012-10-17 15:51:05
<Flannel> That link is already there?
<IdleOne> http://goo.gl/kFO4u
<IdleOne> it is
<tgm4883> Flannel, right, what I'm saying is why would we tell users to remove a package when that isn't going to be an option in the future. At this point, that is a deprecated solution
<Flannel> tgm4883: No, it's not deprecated for six more months.
<Flannel> tgm4883: and, if history is any indication, who knows what changes will be made in six months.
<tgm4883> Flannel, Deprecation is a status applied to a computer software feature, characteristic, or practice indicating it should be avoided, typically because of being superseded.
 * genii-around wakes up for a minute
<tgm4883> Flannel, deprecated doesn't mean it's been removed
<Flannel> tgm4883: I'm well aware of the definiton, thank you.
<Flannel> tgm4883: It's not deprecated, 13.10 is a LONG way away.
<IdleOne> tgm4883: but it isn't deprecated yet as long as it can still be removed
<Flannel> tgm4883: I would *hope* that the engineers at Canonical would do some upgrade-fu and consider "hey, this guy removed unity-lens-shopping, lets disable it for him now that that's not an option"
<LjL> IdleOne: technically, after it can't be removed any longer, it's no longer "deprecated", it's just impossible
<Flannel> and, I think that likely should have a bug made for it.
<Flannel> but that's a migration issue, pending Smart lenses even landing in 13.10
<IdleOne> as long as there still is a package to remove I think we should leave the info there
<Flannel> (pending 13.10 even existing)
<tgm4883> Flannel, so what is going to happen is from now until October, users are going to remove the package. Then 13.10 will get released and we'll get a flood of people in the support channel asking "I'm still getting amazon results in the dash but I tried removing the shopping lens and it says it's already removed"
<Flannel> tgm4883: Like I said, I think that migration needs to be handled by Canonical engineers.
<Myrtti> tgm4883: things changing isn't new
<Myrtti> the factoids and how things are done change.
<Flannel> tgm4883: And I would hope that they would consider that, because that's part of the upgrade process.
<tgm4883> Flannel, You honestly think the people that brought us the shopping lens without a way to disable it via privacy settings are going to disable it via privacy settings if the package was missing on upgrade?
<tgm4883> Flannel, I wouldn't hold my breath for that commit
<IdleOne> for now the ability to remove the package still exists. We should leave that option to the user.
<tgm4883> Myrtti, I agree, and if you guys decide that this change shouldn't happen for 6 more months that is your decision. I'm just trying to prevent the flood of users that will inevitability happen when 13.10 gets released
<Flannel> tgm4883: If we're going to get that way, just remember that Canonical has root, and already has access to all of your data, whether you enable or disable a privacy setting or not.
<tgm4883> (nipping it in the bud if you will)
<Flannel> tgm4883: and I encourage you to open a bug on the migration issue, because I think *that* needs to be addressed as well.
<Flannel> tgm4883: We can do all the yelling we want in IRC, but there's a large number of people who DONT use IRC, and won't be helped, even if we are proactive.
<tgm4883> Flannel, so we shouldn't help any users then?
<Flannel> tgm4883: so the greater good is to force Canonicals hand, to make upgrading a success.
<Flannel> tgm4883: If you're going to get that way, I'll leave to you the rest of the operators.  Good day sir.
<tgm4883> ....
<tgm4883> That was your response?
<tgm4883> "there's a large number of people who DONT use IRC, and won't be helped, even if we are proactive." from that I'm inferring, since a lot of people don't use IRC, we shouldn't help the people that do (on this issue)
<Flannel> tgm4883: I've already given you my response, I think we need to be proactive for ALL of the users, not just IRC ones who happe to read a factoid before seeing a million other posts out there.
<IdleOne> tgm4883: For now we are going to leave the info about how to remove the package. if/when that is no longer an option we can then edit the factoid.
<tgm4883> Why not both?
<tgm4883> IdleOne, ok
<Flannel> because it's still a viable option today.  If we remove it, we're not informing people of the option to remove the lens entirely.
<tgm4883> Flannel, there are a lot of things we don't inform users how to do
<IdleOne> This is why we need people like you to help us help those people :)
<tgm4883> In any case, the decision has been made. I thank you for your time
<harris> pinkspaider is cursing on #ubuntu
<IdleOne> I saw. thank you
<harris> yep can you help me with support
<harris> no one is responding
<IdleOne> patience
<IdleOne> Please don't idle in here
<IdleOne> harris: ^
<harris> ok
<harris> what does idle mean
<IdleOne> Not active or in use
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-13
<ubottu> In ubottu, tgm4883 said: !fulllogs is Please use pastebin to paste the complete logs without editing them. The person asking for help figuring out what's going on is the person least likely to be able to tell what is and is not important information in the logs, so they shouldn't be cutting anything out of the logs
<bazhang> talpur> hi memeber How I check that glibc  installed or not in my ubuntu
<bazhang> it's still functioning at all?
<elky> heh
<Myrtti> !away > PartTimeAway
<ubottu> jacklk called the ops in #xubuntu ()
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (NataLia,)
#ubuntu-ops 2013-04-14
<bazhang> phix got unbanned?
<bazhang> guess so
<elky> o.O
<elky> he can't help himself, it'll be back soon enough
<boldfilter> Hello
<boldfilter> Im here for the free popcorn
<IdleOne> I banned you because you don't know how to follow the guidelines, you insist on making off topic comments and you waste peoples time. The ban will not be removed, if you wish to contest my decision see /msg ubottu !appeals.
<boldfilter> And also why I got banned
<IdleOne> Thank you for making my point so well
<IdleOne> Please part this channel and have a good day.
<boldfilter> ugh
<boldfilter> Judge, Jury, and Executioner
<boldfilter> Thats a mighty big something your waving around
<boldfilter> be careful with that
<boldfilter> Well, I do not believe that latest ban was legitamate
<IdleOne> of course you don't, but you also didn't believe the first ban was either.
<boldfilter>  /msg ubottu !appeals.
<boldfilter>  /msg ubottu !appeals
<IdleOne> We are done here now, you can deal with the IRCC
<boldfilter> ubottu !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> @mark #ubuntu tintin known troll banned from -ot, wasting time in #u.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Fuchs> TaZeR in #ubuntu-offtopic might need some attention
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-07
<ubottu> qin called the ops in #ubuntu (organmeat)
<IdleOne> elky: did you look to see what it was?
<elky> lag
<elky> yes
<elky> it delays the porn
<elky> it's a gif
<elky> it's the same porn image we've been seeing the past week or so
<elky> i tried to kb but lag ate it
<bazhang> unopaste rocks
<rww> It's working well.
<valorie> what is unopaste?
<bazhang> floodbot-ish thing
<valorie> oooo, a replacement for the crappy floodbot would be good
<valorie> well, they aren't always crappy
<valorie> but when they misbehave.....so annoying
<bazhang> they are ex-floodbots
<valorie> ah, maybe that's why they no longer misbehave
<bazhang> <Spuzz> is there a way I can use my ubuntu CD to netboot?
<bazhang> he wanted ubuntu on his atari falcon a bit earlier
<bazhang> [NlGGER] (4d62e74d@gateway/web/freenode/ip.77.98.231.77): 77.98.231.77 -
<bazhang> thats way outside the coc innit
<k1l_> yep
<IdleOne> I thought that nick had an auto ban entry
<bazhang> with a 1
<IdleOne> oh didn't notice the L
<ubottu> In ubottu, Patrickdk said: !securityupdate is Ubuntu releases security updates by patching specific issues rather than updating whole versions of software. See, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Versions
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-08
<rww> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<rww> !search Security
<ubottu> Found: servergui, gutsysources, fx6*, usn, pptp*, eol, hardysources, apparmor, selinux, security and 2 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=security
<rww> !security
<ubottu> Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<rww> hrm, I swear we had one
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, drclaw said: ubottu: this is re: the heartbleed "serious" vulnerability
<bazhang> !heartbleed
<Pici> !libsslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (CVE-2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositores, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ for more information.
<Pici> Someone who actually knows what is going on, feel free to add more information.
<ikonia> not quite sure what more is needed
<ikonia> " a fix is released, apply the fix, it will come down from the security update repo"
<hggdh> for reference, see http://heartbleed.com/
<rww> "Have fun restarting all your services that use OpenSSL and getting new keys for things!"
<Pici> !sslbug
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (CVE-2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositores, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<IdleOne> rww: how do we blame Canonical for this?
<hggdh> IdleOne: because. ;-)
<rww> !sslbug =~ s/repositores/repositories/
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-ops, rww said: !sslbug =~ s/repositores/repositories/
<rww> !thanksfreenode
<rww> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<rww> !sslbug =~ s/repositores/repositories/
<ubottu> Nothing changed there
<rww> k
<IdleOne> haha
<Pici> its libsslbug
<Pici> !libsslbug =~ s/repositores/repositories/
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<rww> hggdh: overachiever, I just run unattended-upgrades and pipe the changelog output to /dev/null
<hggdh> rww: well, it will be saved forever in /dev/null... :-)
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-server, uvirtbot said: ubottu: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<ubottu> In ubottu, uvirtbot said: Error: "Your" is not a valid command.
<Pici> IdleOne: thanks
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> also gives me the chance to test the timer script I'm using
<IdleOne> it works!
<Pici> woo
<Pici> now, will they behave this time?
<IdleOne> probably not
<IdleOne> will have to wait and see
<k1l> dupingping is a known problem user. i am not sure if it is just a language barrier or something other
<Pici> its a little of column A, a little of column B
<IdleOne> they seem to understand English just fine when it suits them
<ubottu> SchrodingersScat called the ops in #ubuntu (AntiCorrupcion)
<tttttttttt> hi.. anyone here that can help getting flash to run on firefox.. ubuntu 13.10
<IdleOne> tttttttttt: the support channel is #ubuntu
<tttttttttt> ok thanks
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-09
<basketball> can an op remove my bug from launchpad i fixed it and it was not a bug something wrong with my printer
<IdleOne> We can't do that. comment on the bug by saying how you fixed it and then mark it fixed.
<basketball> ok thank you
<IdleOne> Please remember to part this channel
<Ben64> Hello, BasedGeek seems intent on trolling and being annoying in #ubuntu
<bazhang> * [LLKCKfan] (LLKCKfan@67.213.25.150): ...
<bazhang> no matter the answer he'll keep on asking, forever
<bazhang> <LLKCKfan> Is there a way to install a device software and make it stay installed
<bazhang> like the energizer rabbit
<k1l> icesword: hi, how can we help you?
<ikonia> k1l: see #freenode for what he wants
<ikonia> enough wasting time with this fool
<k1l> im not in #freenode, but from bantracker i know about him
<ikonia> he'd like to pass comment on bazhang
<ikonia> which - enough now,
<ikonia> there is no reason for him to participate in any ubuntu channel - and no reason to discuss allowing him to use it any more
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-10
<daftykins> hi all - got a link spammer 'kolvos' in #ubuntu
<daftykins> in that i received a shifty link unsolicited in a PM
<IdleOne> daftykins: pm me the link please
<daftykins> ty sir
<Unit193> nomic: Howdy.  Is there something you need?
<valorie> any problems with `applelappala` before?
<valorie> asking about cracking wireless, etc.
<valorie> in #kubuntu
<k1l_> nothing obvious in the bantracker for nick or ip. sounds like a typical wannabe haxxor
<valorie> from Tibet! he says
<valorie> but who knows, came in on the web
<ikonia> hello nomic
<ikonia> !idle | nomic
<ubottu> nomic: Please keep in mind that this channel is for operator/abuse questions only; we ask you to part when you have no further business here in order to keep track of users with pending inquiries.
<Pici> nomic: is there something we can help you with?
<k1l_> !guidelines > StephenS
<nomic> i dunno how I got here
<Pici> I do
<Pricey> k1l_: Is there something else behind this? 14:35:06 < k1l_> StephenS: stick to the guidelines or leave
<k1l_> he was just giving nonsense the lines before
<k1l_> <StephenS> ubentu ; <StephenS> is this Uventu or Ubantu; <StephenS> !sslbeg
<Pricey> I'd be a little more tactful.
<k1l_> bantracker shows he just comes by to make trouble and knows the rules already
<Pricey> I've come across him before.
<Pricey> Just because someone's already in the bantracker doesn't mean we don't need to put in as much effort.
<DJones> Nothing StephenS has said today has had any relevance to the topic in #ubuntu, so !guidelines is probably a good starting point
<jbroome> nothing he's said on irc, evar has any relevance to anything
<bazhang>  /xshellz/founder ? yikes
<jbroome> yeah.  and the questions he was asking in #centos for a while made me pitty anyone that paid for his service
<jbroome> he hasn't been in there for a while, i wonder if he redid his infra as ubuntu
<ikonia> didn't he get banned from #centos
<jbroome> probably. i just checkd, he's not on the list currently
<ikonia> I think he "did" get banned, probably got removed when he dissapeared
<ikonia> hello again nomic
<nomic> banned from xubuntu-offtopic
<nomic> am i permanently banned
<ikonia> I don't see why
<ikonia> do you know why you got banned ?
<nomic> thats why i get diverted here
<nomic> well i was drunk and railing against microsoft
<ikonia> ok, so you understand that isn't really the behaviour we want /
<nomic> absolutely
<nomic> i tend to get angry when talking about microsoft
<ikonia> well, I can't fix it for you, however I'm looking for someone who can remove the ban for you
<nomic> ok
<nomic> do I stay here?
<ikonia> yeah, hang fire if you've got a minute or two
<ikonia> Unit193: knome g^
<nomic> yah
<ikonia> I'm sure one of the xubuntu team will be along shortly,
<ikonia> just hold tight for a bit
<Unit193> nomic: And this morning in #xubuntu ?  Please acknowledge that if you do get banned a second time, it'll be harder to get unbanned as you now should know the rules.
<nomic> ok
<Unit193> OK, well just in case...
<Unit193> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Unit193> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<nomic> i can't even remember what I did
<nomic> was drunk
<nomic>  i was railing about microsoft
<Unit193> Yes, and you wouldn't stop when asked.  If you can, please refrain entirely from IRC'ing while drunk.
<nomic> ok
<nomic> i have given up alcohol.
<nomic> thanks
<zubuntu> hi
<zubuntu> somebody is spamming in pvts
<zubuntu> giving spam links
<zubuntu> 00:22:20 <zizmo> weebcam en diiirecto --> http://s422803032.mialojamiento.es/
<zubuntu> in #ubuntu
<ikonia> lets have a look
<zubuntu> thx
<zubuntu> ikonia: it s still spamming in my pvt :S
<Jordan_U> zubuntu: Unfotunately we only control what happens in #ubuntu, so we can only remove them from the channel, we can't prevent users from PMing you. You can /ignore them though.
<zubuntu> yes but it s not normal pvt
<zubuntu> basically it s obvious a spam bot
<zubuntu> advertising silly webcam links
<ikonia> I understand
<zubuntu> ikonia: it was  <zizmo> :p
<ikonia> yes, I've got the bot active in pm now
<ikonia> oh, I hit the wrong guy
<ikonia> oops,
<zubuntu> lol
<ikonia> fixed
<zubuntu> thx ikonia  :)
<bazhang> <chrono> YouTube Title:  Gogol Bordello - start wearing purple Views: 4,755,132 Length: 3:51 User:   mikevance
<bazhang> following a youtube link
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-11
<valorie> good band, though
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, SonikkuAmerica said: !no nexus7 is <reply> The Ubuntu Nexus 7 installer has been discontinued. See !touch for for information about Ubuntu Touch.
<SonikkuAmerica> Hey, I sent a bot request in here, if you accept it, get rid of the redundant "for" please.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's about the !nexus7 factoid.
<SonikkuAmerica> (Perhaps this is an -irc question but I thought of -ops first, sorry if I'm doing it wrong)
<rww> -ops works
<rww> !nexus7
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed on a Nexus 7 tablet. The installation tutorial can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Installation
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, that installer is long since trash.
<rww> now i want to install i3wm on my n7
<rww> !-nexus7
<ubottu> nexus7 has no aliases - added by bkerensa on 2012-10-26 22:34:23 - last edited by IdleOne on 2012-10-26 22:59:25
<rww> !forget nexus7
<ubottu> I'll forget that, rww
<rww> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rww> !-touch
<ubottu> touch is <alias> phone - added by IdleOne on 2013-02-25 19:29:40
<rww> !-phone
<ubottu> phone aliases: tablet, touch, phablet, edge - added by IdleOne on 2013-01-02 19:42:52 - last edited by AlanBell on 2013-02-24 14:14:48
<rww> !unforget nexus7
<ubottu> I suddenly remember nexus7 again, rww
<rww> !no, nexus7 is <alias> phone
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<SonikkuAmerica> rww: That should be (more than) enough. Thanks and goodbye! See you in #u-ot rww ! :)
<rww> :)
<chrono> dono why but i'm banned from #ubuntu
<chrono> for some reason
<chrono> ikonia:
<k1l> chrono: hi
<chrono> hey
<k1l> you were asked not to run scripts or bots in #ubuntu
<chrono> i don't know what scripts or bots anyone is talking about?
<chrono> as i've been afk for a day or so
<chrono> i just recieved these messages tonight
<bazhang>  <chrono> YouTube Title:  Gogol Bordello - start wearing purple Views: 4,755,132 Length: 3:51 User:   mikevance
<chrono> oh a youtube parse script
<bazhang> following a youtube link
<chrono> ok np
<k1l> chrono: if you dont know what scripts you are running you should not let your user idle in a channel
<chrono> remove
<chrono> removed*
<chrono> k1l:
<chrono> don't get smart with me mate
<chrono> i don't understand the problem with the script to begin with
<chrono> all it does is help someone know what they're about to view
<k1l> chrono: sorry, but your are acting against the !guidelines. dont try to blame us for that :/  please remove all scripts (or make them not work in #ubuntu* channels) according to the guidelines
<chrono> lol
<chrono> like i said removed
<k1l> !guidelines > chrono please read them
<ubottu> chrono, please see my private message
<chrono> hey np
<chrono> find me in #debian
<k1l> well, if he does not intend to even read the guidelines to understand why he was banned,...
<k1l> @mark chrono refuses to read the guidelines and act according to them
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (Treyshawn)
<Pici> sort of scary that 14.04 will reach EOL in 2019... thats like in the Future™
<k1l> :)
<k1l> and in 2019 everyone will be surprised how quick 14.04 is EOL
<ubottu> cfhowlett called the ops in #ubuntu (chulis)
<IdleOne> muted chulis in -es because they were doing the same random stuff as in #ubuntu. they quit right after
<Pici> you speak spanish?
<IdleOne> I don't write it well enough, but yes.
<Pici> oh, neat :)
<IdleOne> I learned to speak it when I lived in PA
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-12
<rww> Ubuntu should write a daemon or something that detects when you're installing software outside the repositories and points out to you that unless you know what you're doing you're being a nit.
<IdleOne> Not one of your best ideas
<IdleOne> I'll support it anyway.
<rww> IdleOne: My idea earlier was parking a bot in #ubuntu authed to my NickServ account that autodetects people with broken connections and banforwards them to ##fix_your_connection
<rww> i think the bot idea might be worse
<daftykins> troll o'clock in #ubuntu
<bazhang> unicode needs to be installed? on the minimal?
<bazhang> thurin1 seems very confused
<ubottu> bekks called the ops in #ubuntu (amunra)
<bazhang> amunra@unaffiliated/thurin1 switched to uncloaked just for that
<IdleOne> nice of him to get his host banned also
<IdleOne> !guidelines > dupingping
<dupingping> Hi
<IdleOne> Hello
<dupingping> I'm dupingping
<dupingping> IdleOne.
<IdleOne> I see that
<IdleOne> What can I do for you?
<dupingping> Oh, NP. Just a question.
<dupingping> This room is what?
<dupingping> what difference with #ubuntu channel?
<IdleOne> This channel is used for resolving bans
<dupingping> Oh,
<dupingping> Then I can banoff anyothers?
<dupingping> Then I can bans on/off anyothers?
<IdleOne> I don't understand what you mean
<dupingping> Oh, Now I understand that. NP.
<dupingping> IdleOne: How can I become a operator?
<dupingping> as you.
<IdleOne> !canibeanop > dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping, please see my private message
<dupingping> Thanks, OK.
<IdleOne> Is that all you needed?
#ubuntu-ops 2014-04-13
<bazhang> fredder posting goatse, brace yourselves
<bazhang> just going from ban to ban, one channel then the next
<bazhang> <fredder> or identify a type of hashish
<rww> bazhang called it.
<bazhang> rww just beat to +b him
<rww> @comment 61465 goatse, 60d
<bazhang> +me
<ubottu> Comment added. 61465 will be removed after 2 months.
<rww> 00:53:12 < baako> freeder I dont click on links withd ends with hello
<rww> lol
<IdleOne> Why wasn't he given 14 warnings?
<Flannel> IdleOne: because every 40th week on Saturday we're allowed to have short fuses
<IdleOne> I forgot that was this weekend
<elky> besides, everyone knows goatse is swahili for "i want to be banned from #ubuntu"
<rww> s/swahili/an ancient african word meaning/
<elky> :P
<tsimpson> unopaste fail :(
<ubottu> In #xubuntu, holstein said: !14.04, as i tried to say above, is released in a week or so
<holstein> sorry... didnt mean to put a "!" there
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu daftykins being a bit rude and demanding of respect, when being asked nicely to stop answering questions with incorrect information due to lack of knowledge.
<phunyguy> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu daftykins being a bit rude and demanding of respect, when being asked nicely to stop answering questions with incorrect information due to lack of knowledge.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> phunyguy: You were somewhat short with your response to him intially
<phunyguy> @mark #ubuntu coccobello123 posting what appears to be a link to another IRC server then leaving.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<DJones> Yes, point out that he was wrong
<phunyguy> DJones: Yeah maybe so... but he has been testing my patience lately.
<phunyguy> he gets a bit overzealous.  (I used to be like that, I know... but now I can see how bad it is)
<DJones> He may do that, its probably more a case of trying to be gentle with them, point out a mistake, but help them to extend their knowledge at the same time
<phunyguy> maybe
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-06
<ubottu> natas called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<m14ed> any op in here for one of the puppy channels ?
<m14ed> ikonia
<m14ed> or kloeri
<bazhang> m14ed, check the puppy channel access list
<bazhang> that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<Tin_man> weve had a real disruptive user on, he's also on #ubuntu
<bazhang>  /msg chanserv access ##channel list
<Tin_man> but behaving himself/herself there
<m14ed> bazhang ? i see the text  , but do not  understand it
<m14ed> i know the command /msg  ,
<m14ed> would you explain the rest please
<Tin_man> looks greek to me also..
<Tin_man> do you insert his nick somewhere, or what
<bazhang> nope
<m14ed> easy tinz, don't laugh at the picture
<m14ed> what i am asking ,,, the ##channel list ..... ?\
<bazhang> lets all head to #freenode for this, departing here at the same time
<Tin_man> i'm going to save the log, so when we do figure it out well have it..
<m14ed> ok freenode
<bazhang> Tin_man, m14ed #freenode
<m14ed> gone to freenode
<bazhang> please exit here and join there Tin_man m14ed
<bazhang> m14ed, you can ask in #freenode, exit this channel
<bazhang> m14ed, I can see you active there, so please exit here
<m14ed> thank you sir, sorry for the extra head count , !!
<bazhang> <cluelessperson> google's dns seems to be iffy
<bazhang> rly
<bazhang> <unknownsquad> u guys r part of my irc botnet
<Pici> not that it actually means anything, but #python is getting close to overtaking #ubuntu in user count.
<bazhang> I thought arch channel already was
<Pici> probably
<k1l> so python is the new troll target then?
<k1l> #python, that is
<Pici> not really
<Pici> its +r too
<k1l> :(
<elky> they have enough former php devs showing up there, the trolls just need to sit and wait and watch the free show
<k1l> hihi
<bazhang> <n00buser> ubuntu won't run on my keyboard..
<bazhang> the new "trying to install buntu on my bmw via the tape player"
<genii> Probably a bluetooth keyboard or something
<Pici> sigh
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> he rooted it with enlightenment
<genii> Hm
<bazhang> thanks k1l
<bazhang> he and kenrifkin were tag teaming
<k1l> the "how to install on my keyboard" sounds too familiar
<k1l> <n00buser> and after that, where the fuck is solitare?
<k1l> that got me on the backlog anyway
<bazhang> * n00buser (~ethn0@c-98-209-176-214.hsd1.mi.comcast.net) has joined
<bazhang> round 3
<k1l> KenRifkin  was emery
<k1l> that is a known issue troll, which was the one with the "how do i get root on ubuntu" and install ubuntu into a keyboard troll
<bazhang> yeah
<bazhang> I put in my photoshop disc etc etc
<k1l> 64202 is the ban still set on his cloak
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-07
<bazhang> <ANJ7> how can I delete all the *.exe files in my file system
<bazhang> the virus he got is called sys32
<bazhang> sounds dangerous
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, SonikkuAmerica said: !chu-#ubuntu-offtopic is Northern Thailand is (by far) best Thailand, if anyone plans a holiday, forget Bangkok, or the islands, just come straight up north.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu obre  someone using linux.org.uk domain to evade bans and be abusive - worth reporting to Alan Cox
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Unit193> ichilton!~ichilton@zeniv.linux.org.uk account: username:Ian Chilton  is also affected.
<ikonia> In Chilton is a good guy
<ikonia> IIan
<ikonia> Ian ...
<ikonia> I'll contact Ian
<Unit193> You can put a temp exempt on his account, if he logs in.
<Unit193> Ah, there.
<ikonia> already done
<ikonia> it seems the criteria for getting a linux.org.uk or openssl.org account is to be a troll
<ikonia> ahh it's a fake openssl domain
<phunyguy> ikonia: just for my own curiosity... what is a "fake openssl domain"?  Never heard of that before.
<ikonia> it's not openssl.org - its openopenssl.org
<ikonia> eg: fake domain
<phunyguy> DOH.  Missed the openssl.org piece of your previous comment.  Don't mind me.  Got issues over here.
<ikonia> I missed it first time I read it
<phunyguy> I was trying to piece together how linux.org.uk and openssl tied together
<IdleOne> * IdleOne sets ban on *!*@aim.engr.arizona.edu
<IdleOne> ban will be removed in 1 hour
<IdleOne> make that 1 minute
<ubottu> DalekSec called the ops in #ubuntu (botnet)
<valorie> ewww
<Unit193> Yeeep.
<genii> Hm
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> could be a lagging freenode too :)
<genii> nah it's all .ur .ru etc
<genii> .ua rather
<k1l> i banned the botnet hosts for 4w with comments in the bantracker
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-08
<akkad> Alan Cox causing issues again? *** Ban for *!*@zeniv.linux.org.uk
<phunyguy> ...channel would help...
<Unit193> Seems #fn is having a slight problem.
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> YES!!! IT'S OUT!!!
 * k1l_ checks his 15.04 install
<k1l_> nope
<Unit193> Mhmm, factoid miight need updated.
<IdleOne> !no isitout is <reply> NOT YET!
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
<IdleOne> better?
<bazhang> I miss partybot
<bazhang> ubottu party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<IdleOne> I am pretty sure partybot still exists on the storage device of one or more ubuntu ops
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-09
<k1l_> <ross_> ikonia: why are you such a dick?
<k1l_> what was that?
<ikonia> I'm assuming it's the same person from yesterday
<ikonia> the linux.org.uk guy
<bazhang> it's apt-cache search to search for packages, iirc not apt search
<Unit193> bazhang: Both.
<bazhang> Unit193, nice
<bazhang> Unit193, got time for a PM
<Unit193> I like the output of apt-cache better, but 'apt' is new.
<Unit193> bazhang: Sure, just expect longer delays.
<bazhang> ok thanks
<bazhang> aloevera just seems to want to cause issues
<Unit193> IdleOne, IdleOne, IdleOne! I pinged you!
<IdleOne> what
<Unit193> #kubuntu too?
<Unit193> Thanks, kind sir.
<IdleOne> :)
<valorie> IdleOne: I just read up; thanks for the ban in #kubuntu
<popey> What's the process for requesting irc channels to be setup for the upcoming Ubuntu Online Summit?
<bazhang> getting ilines? like that?
<bazhang> would it be in a uds channel, or some other
<bazhang> uOS
<popey> a bunch of UOS channels, with the usual bots
<popey> i think tsimpson used to set them up
<bazhang> perhaps they exist already, I can ask alis
<bazhang> <Eightynine> Why Ubuntu developers wrote tools on Python? Those tools working slow and consume too much resources.
<bazhang> should have used vb.net
<chu> Not even .net man, should have been vb6
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> I could had a V8!
<chu> lol
<popey> bazhang: they don't. I joined them earlier and they're all empty. They need a bot. Where should I send a request?
<bazhang> popey, jpds could do so I bet, like ubot5 or something
<ubottu> somsip called the ops in #ubuntu (IceBot3000 (is a bot))
<k1l> dont think its a bot
<genii> I'm not sure either
<IdleOne> ubot5 is way out of date
<IdleOne> Canonical really should think about setting up a bot for UOS
<DJones> Looks like thats tsimpson's bot
<IdleOne> maybe I am thinking of a different ubot
<Unit193> ubot2 was, but it's disappeared.
<IdleOne> ah that was it
<k1l_> whatever beloved is running there, even ubuntu 10.04 server drops end of april.
<k1l_> ah wait, he said kernel 3.2 so its based on 12.04
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-10
<elky> @mark sal-monella #ubuntu-offtopic racist nonsense about contracting hiv by being in the same swimming pool as a black person
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<FraidyCat> hiiiii
<popey> so.. what do I do about requesting those IRC channels & bots etc?
<bazhang> ping jpds ^
<bazhang> <Voyage> genii,  skype was never there
<bazhang> thats not what he said , even just a short while ago
<genii> I just pointed that out to them
<bazhang> he had skype from the repos, then he installed a deb from the skype website
<bazhang> please tell me that voyage's system is in a vbox
<bazhang> that has to be about the most unstable system on the planet
<genii> I don't know but looks like working now
 * genii wanders off to a teleconference he's already late for
<popey> tsimpson: you about? I need help with a special UDS/UOS bot. Asked jpds but he doesn't have the same kind of bot, apparently only you do.
<bazhang> two unsupporteds make a support!
<k1l_> - * - = +? :)
<bazhang> hehe
<genii> enigmas wrapped in fog shrouded in mystery
<k1l_> kicking when client drops with Max SendQ exceeded  doesnt help. going back to forwardban.
<Unit193> k1l_: It's luck.
<elky> ok, retrostevenprestodalewhateverelse is now banforwarded to here because:
<elky> * Steven_Dale (~Stev3-Dal@107.181.128.59) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<elky> * Steven_Dale tries to live up to the agreements he made with the ubuntu operators and changes his nick whenever he joins here
<elky> he's possibly on holiday and will possible appear on other ips
<chu> Thank you elky. Sorry to whoever has to deal with him. To be honest, he's a repeat offender, and not interested in participating within the rule-set.
<elky> he's mocking us
<chu> Yep.
<elky> he knows he is mocking us
<elky> he adds literally nothing to the channel
<chu> I can only support whatever elky has to say.
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-11
<bazhang> <Patero-ng> and I read the intro message in ubuntu 14 yet it gave me green blocks and crashed to death
<Unit193> Isn't that the guy that spammed the channel with some weird dating issues, holstein?
<bazhang> he's a super long time troller
<ubottu> OerHeks called the ops in #ubuntu (Guest90328 chickenwings)
<ubottu> chickenwings called the ops in #ubuntu (OerHeks)
<ubottu> chickenwings called the ops in #ubuntu-offtopic ()
<valorie> poor troll being ignored
<holstein> Unit193: i thought i recognized the nick, but i dont remember from where
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (chickenwings)
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: what's up ?
 * St3ve-Dal3 thinks he knows why the operators set me up
<St3ve-Dal3> Was it for changing nicks?
<ikonia> are you banned again ?
<ikonia> and "set you up" ?
<St3ve-Dal3> For some reason it automatically forwards me to this channel
<St3ve-Dal3> When I join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> yes it does
<ikonia> you're banned from #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> it would appear you changed your mind from when you said "I'll pick a nickname and stick with it"
<ikonia> and have continued to keep changing your nickname despite being asked not to
<St3ve-Dal3> I use the nick Steven_Dale in #ubuntu-offtopic, I admit I did accidentally join with a different nick earlier today, but I left soon after
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: time to be honest
<St3ve-Dal3> I'm telling the truth.
<ikonia> you're becoming a problem that people just can't be bothered with
<ikonia> I don't know how old you are or your background, but you seem to be very young and not really very mature
<St3ve-Dal3> I'm 15.
<ikonia> it's getting a bit tedious people constantly commenting on your silly behaviour and games in #ubuntu-offtopic
<St3ve-Dal3> What behaviour?
<ikonia> these silly games
<ikonia> trying to get around ignores, bad topics, nick changing every 5 minutes
<ikonia> all the time you come back to #ubuntu-ops Sorry sorry won't do it again
<ikonia> then you do
<St3ve-Dal3> ?
<ikonia> it's like babysitting a child
<St3ve-Dal3> I don't request CTCP versions.
<ikonia> it's supposed to be a social channel
<St3ve-Dal3> Would you like me to?
<ikonia> no-one said you did request ctcp version
<ikonia> see - this is the silly behaviour I'm talking about
<ikonia> just taking a conversation and making a pointless comment then suggestiing you'll ctcp version the channel - which is just stupid
<ikonia> I think I'd like you to find somewhere else for your social channel needs
<ikonia> I'd at least like you to find somewhere else for say 6 months and see if you fit in better there
<ikonia> as the constant babysitting is getting tedious
<St3ve-Dal3> Oh, sorry, I thought you were referring to CTCP requests as an example, because you just requested one from me
<ikonia> no, I wasn't
<ikonia> or I'd have said "ctcp requests are a problem"
<St3ve-Dal3> Okay
<ikonia> and dont mess me around
<St3ve-Dal3> ?
<ikonia> you knew I didn't mean that, and even if I did - what kind of stuipd troll response is "I can ctcp the whole channel if you like"
<ikonia> I think this pretty much sums you up for me, so I think you need to find somewhere else for your social chatting
<ikonia> there are loads of other social chat channels on Freenode, I think it best you found one
<ikonia> Please don't try to use #ubuntu-offtopic for at least 6 months, and try to find another social channel
<ikonia> clear ?
<St3ve-Dal3> Firstly, like I said, before I join, I change my nick to Steven_Dale then identify
<ikonia> sorry - this isn't a discussion
<ikonia> clear ?
<ikonia> do not try to use #ubuntu-offtopic for 6 months, clear ?
<St3ve-Dal3> I want proof the ban WILL automatically expire after 6 months.
<ikonia> it won't auto expire
<St3ve-Dal3> Make it.
<ikonia> you can rejoin this channel in 6 months and we can discuss it
<ikonia> I'll make a note in the records
<St3ve-Dal3> Thank-you.
<ikonia> are you clear
<ikonia> "do not try to use #ubuntu-offtopic at all for 6 months, then rejoin #ubuntu-ops to re-discues"
<ikonia> yes/no
<St3ve-Dal3> No I'm not. The real estate agency is isn't being cooperative and I had to carry a fridge, a washing machine and a table out of my grandpa's house before they valued the block of land
<ikonia> again - this is the childish behaviour I'm talking about
<ikonia> wht has that got to do with any of this conversation
<St3ve-Dal3> You told me to find another channel?
<ikonia> so I think we'll change this from 6 months to "you are no longer welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic at all, due to your childish behaviour"
<ikonia> I think we are done here -
<St3ve-Dal3> Fine. We can discuss this in six months. You're clear.
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-ops St3ve-Dal3 perm ban - will commit to council - troll behaviour to clear simple questions
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: no - too late
<ikonia> you want to try to mess me around after I wanred you - too late
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: why are you back ?
<St3ve-Dal3> ikonia: I'd like you to reconsider. Next year, perhaps?
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you had your chance, you wanted to be "smart" with me
<ikonia> good luck finding another channel,
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> do you really want me to ban you in here too ?
<ikonia> why are you parting and rejoining ?
<valorie> what an annoying twit
<ikonia> it's just a waste of time
<ikonia> he's annoying too many operators with these silly games
<valorie> thank you for displaying patience
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: what do you want now ?
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: I'll give you 5 minutes to respond
<ikonia> if you don't respond, I'll put the ban back for wasting time
<St3ve-Dal3> To negotiate to retrieval of the users list in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: there is no negotiation
<ikonia> I warned you - gave you a chance, you tried to be clever with me 2 times, so you got banned for good
<St3ve-Dal3> Okay.
<ikonia> perfect
<ikonia> so now you have had that made clear to you a second time, please /part the channel
<Unit193> "get me the users list"?
<ikonia> just wording
<ikonia> I knew what he meants
<ikonia> meant
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: why are you back again ?
<St3ve-Dal3> ikonia: Can I have another chance to listen? I think I'm ready...
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's too late
<ikonia> please /part the channel
<ikonia> as you've been told
<ikonia> this will not be discussed again
<St3ve-Dal3> ikonia: Then Can I talk to another ubuntu operator?
<ikonia> sure
<ikonia> if anyone else is free
<ikonia> for the record - I've just updated your notes to say you are on a perm ban due to your behaviour
<ikonia> so any of the other operators will be aware of how you've just behaved with me
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: sadly it doesn't look like anyone else is free - I'd suggest and request you /part the channel and come back another time
<St3ve-Dal3> ikonia: I'd like to wait
<ikonia> I would strongly suggest you try to find a social channel out side the ubuntu channels
<ikonia> eg: #kubuntu-offtopic will still not tollerate your behaviour
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: no, sorry
<St3ve-Dal3> ikonia: And If I change my behaviour?
<ikonia> too late
<ikonia> you had that chance
<ikonia> you chose to be clever with your answer
<ikonia> you chose to push thelimits when people give you a brea
<ikonia> break
<St3ve-Dal3> Can you paste the logs of me using a different nick in the past few days
<ikonia> no
<St3ve-Dal3> Where is your proof?
<ikonia> you admited it when you joined the channel
<ikonia> and the operator banned you when you did
<St3ve-Dal3> ?
<St3ve-Dal3> IIRC, I said I change my nick before I join the channel
<St3ve-Dal3> That's all i was pointing out
<St3ve-Dal3> I only use one nick in #ubuntu-offtopic, that's Steven_Dale
<ikonia> 2015-04-10T21:05:45 *** Steven_Dale (~Stev3-Dal@107.181.128.59) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<St3ve-Dal3> That's me.
<ikonia> 2015-04-10T21:06:08 *** Stev3_Dal3 (~Stev3-Dal@107.181.128.59) has joined #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> St3ve-Dal3: lets call this a day now
<St3ve-Dal3> Yes, I'm pretty sure I left after I joined with that nick, and then left and changed my nick to Steven_Dale
<St3ve_Dal3> What'd you say? I timed out
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> why are you joining more clones now ?
<St3ve_Dal3> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<ikonia> to be honest
<ikonia> I don't personally care about your nick changes
<ikonia> I do care about your attitude and how you interact with people in the channel
<ikonia> and if you look at your conversation here - you are nothing but a problem
<ikonia> and it has to end
<ikonia> why do you want to be in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<St3ve_Dal3> To access the user list, I have friends in there and can't remember their nicks off by heart
<ikonia> you don't need to be in there
<ikonia>  /who #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> that will show you who is in there
<ikonia> who are your friends in there and you can write the users down so you don't forget them
<St3ve_Dal3> #ubuntu-offtopic unknown pdpc/supporter/bronze/kermit kornbluth.freenode.net kermit G :0 SWM32 minneapolis
<ikonia> ok - so you know his nickname then
<ikonia> you don't need to be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> you can messge him directly
<St3ve_Dal3> What? That's the error message when I /who the channel
<ikonia> oh, I see you have an error
<St3ve_Dal3> Obviously cause I'm banned
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> that should not impact anything other than you joining the channel
<St3ve_Dal3> You could just have me muted instead of banned?
<ikonia> ahh , I see it's only showing people who do not have +I set
<ikonia> howdy gry
<gry> Floppy_Ho is noisy and announces ignore after i gently pmed him and attempted to explain what 'semi-random' means
<gry> that is all
<ikonia> gry: no problem, give me a few
<ikonia> and I'll sort it out
<gry> ta; enjoy
<St3ve_Dal3> I've seen Floppy_Ho cause trouble before
<ikonia> St3ve_Dal3: not your concern
<St3ve_Dal3> Anyway, I understand your word is final and wish you luck.
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> hello inetpro
<inetpro> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> how can we help you today ?
 * inetpro just lurking :-)
<ikonia> it's not really a lurk channel
<ikonia> we only really allow people in the channel if they need something from the team
<ikonia> sorry
<inetpro> hmm... ok
<ikonia> sorry
 * inetpro needs to know the options when we have abusive members 
<ikonia> inetpro: jump in here and report them
<ikonia> nothing else
<inetpro> cool, thanks
<ikonia> if it's an emergecny hit the !ops trigger
<Unit193> Or call ! ops
<ikonia> dead easy
<inetpro> ok, bye
<Unit193> merdam in #ubuntu.
<ubottu> trijntje called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> thegrreat called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2015-04-12
<krabador> please i need to talk with an op
<elky> waiting more than 14 seconds will probably help
<Flannel> That 15th second is always the crucial one.
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-11
<krabador> hi, user frven__ send CTCP VERSION to users on #ubuntu
<Jordan_U> IdleOne: I've read the scrollback a few times and I still don't understand why *you* called someone an ass. We are supposed to be showing good examples of behavior.
<elky> yay i put 2 things together. please send a new knee.
<elky> oops wrong channel
<IdleOne> Jordan_U: you're correct.
<IdleOne> it was a "here is a taste of your own medicine" thing. Wrong of me.
<ubottu> In #ubuntu-offtopic, Seveas said: !forget linux
<dax> !no > Seveas
<Flannel> Takk!
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-12
 * elky raises an eyebrow at "Dildosan"
<hggdh> sounds bad
<elky> didn't say anything though
<Pici> !badlock
<dax> . !badlock is <reply> lol
<Pici> heh
<dax> i'll keep an eye out for the USN and link it here, I assume #ubuntu will ask about it
<Pici> Yeah, I'm keeping an eye on -hardened too
<dax> when are we opening -release-party
<genii> I'd vote for 14th
<genii> ( one week before release day)
<Pici> !badlock is <reply> The samba fixes for the badlock vulnerability are currently being tested. For more info see http://badlock.org/
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<Pici> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<Pici> actually, -release-party is already open.
<k1l_> they started the party and you were not invited? :(
<dax> !badlock
<ubottu> The samba fixes for the badlock vulnerability are currently being tested. For more info see http://badlock.org
<dax> !badlock =~ s,$, and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2016-April/007266.html,
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !badlock
<ubottu> The samba fixes for the badlock vulnerability are currently being tested. For more info see http://badlock.org and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2016-April/007266.html
<Pici> heh
<Pici> dax: I actually put that on earlier but decided to take it off because I thought it might be confusing for users
<Pici> !badlock =~ s#and.*#and https://ubottu.com/y/badlock/#
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pici
<dax> i don't think that needed shortening really :\
<Pici> I had shorted it earlier, just was putting that back on.
<Pici> Unit193: did I miss something, or did that bot get approved somewherE?
<Unit193> Pici: Kubuntu council approved, not us.
<Pici> Unit193: oh.
<Unit193> Amusingly, it's not exempt from Drone` either.
<Pici> Unit193: did the ircc get an email about it?
<Unit193> It was there before I was, so based on the fact you don't know, then no.
<Pici> 'cause if you weren't there I probably would have banned it.
<Pici> May I suggest that it login to some account and be given an ubuntu/bot cloak?
 * Pici is feeling a bit weird not being able to action that
<Pici> (no pun intended by /ACTION-ing that)
<Unit193> Amusingly, that nick seems owned by someone else.
<Pici> silly
<Pici> Unit193: who owns the telegram channel?
<Unit193> Not precisely sure, one of the Kubuntu council members I'm sure though.
<valorie> which telegram chan?
<Pici> valorie: just wondering about telegram in #kubuntu right now
<Unit193> valorie: The actual rooms on Telegram, the other side of the bridge.
<valorie> oh, jings, I totally forgot that I should ask about the bot
<valorie> called groups on Telegram
<valorie> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc <--- bot
<valorie> hosted and run by Ovidiu-Florin Bogdan
<valorie> yes, on the KC
<valorie> so, should I email the IRCC?
<k1l_> if you want that bot you can run that bot. but i would make that official with an own freenode account and a cloak.
<valorie> and how can it get an account?
<valorie> I guess I'll leave that up to Ovidiu
<valorie> and yes, I think one of us owns the group as well, although I'll make sure
 * valorie goes to write a few emails about it
<elky> someone joins with it's nick, registers the account, then gives the bot config the password. if the bot can't identify then that's less than ideal because imposters will have a field day of it
<Unit193> Based on the config, it does have some form of SASL.
<Unit193> Also would likely want to put it on the bot wikipage.
<valorie> this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<valorie> ok, sent
<Unit193> Yeppers!
<valorie> once we've got it a freenode account and cloak, I'll write to the ircc
<valorie> and get a cloak
<valorie> and add it to the page
<k1l_> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-2118.html
<k1l_> this is the main badlock cve iirc
<valorie> huh, I thought that was old, and long fixed
 * valorie was wrong
<k1l_> it was told there was an issue called badlock, but the patches were just published today
<elky> it's taken a month i think
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Heya, what's up doc?
<valorie> woooo, someone reads my emails! \o/
<valorie> wb ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> wb?
 * ahoneybun wishes he knew why konversation show all this red text every so oftern
<valorie> wb=welcome back
<valorie> red text is where someone has mentioned your nick
<Unit193> valorie: Stop it, you're telling him all sorts of untrue stuff!  It's blue when someone says your nick... :(
<valorie> lol
<wxl> Unit193: nuh uh. it's yellow.
<valorie> it's blue when someone uses the /me
<dax> nope, magenta
<Unit193> valorie: That's green.
<valorie> hmmm, you would think we used a plethora of irc clients in here
<wxl> Unit193: actually you're right about THAT. :)
<valorie> who woulda thunk
<Unit193> ahoneybun: Also, pls2id to services?
<valorie> I think all that is configurable in konvi, but I rarely mess with the defaults
<valorie> I set up id to services in konvi and/or the bnc
 * valorie goes off to war on dandelions
<ahoneybun> its something from ZNC
<ahoneybun> it only happens when I have more then 1 machine connected
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-13
<k1l_> so what channel now decided to troll #ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> might be coincidental
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-14
<Tm_T> hello everyone
<Tm_T> how are we on this fine thursday morning?
<Unit193> Silly Tm_T, it's nearly 2am, it's night.
<Tm_T> Unit193: is it? that explains a lot
<valorie> dark here as well
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> but good $timeofday to you, Tm_T
<Tm_T> thursdays ♥
<Tm_T> it's been snowing here, spring clearly
<valorie> we had a week of warm & sunny, lots of rain yesterday
<valorie> weeds are soooo happy
<valorie> what the heck, freenode
<Myrtti> sorry!
<elky> what blew up today?
<dax> the internet
<valorie> Myrtti: you broke freenode?
<Myrtti> nope, but I feel responsible to say sorry, because I'm staff
<valorie> ha
<Flannel> It's OK Myrtti, you can admit that you broke freenode.
<Myrtti> ;____;
<srg2> Spam on the Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gmail at the top.
<Pici> srg2: thanks, we'll notify someone
<srg2> np
<Myrtti> I reverted it but it's still on the history
<Myrtti> "150927 < lotuspsychje> Myrtti: i dont feel like hunting and editing wiki's myself"
<Myrtti> "thanks"
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks :)
<Pici> I'm stuck in a meeting here... and trying to actually pay attention :)
<ubottu> BluesKaj called the ops in #kubuntu (Belzeboobs seems to be a bot)
<Pici> we probably should get a handle on how snap support will work in #ubuntu come 16.04
<Pici> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> it looks worrying if what that chap is saying is correct
<Unit193> Hmm?
<Pici> I read that as "Ham?"  I think I'm still hungry from not having dinner last night.
<popey> ikonia: that chap?
<Pici> popey: MichaelTunnell in #kubuntu
<popey> oh, not in there
 * popey looks for logs
<popey> got it
<popey> ok, read http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/14/%23kubuntu.html
<popey> he's basically right
<popey> snappy dramatically speeds up the turnaround time for getting updates to users
<popey> (only read up to 19:06)
<Pici> Is the approval process just a lintian-like test?
<popey> It's a few things that speed things up
<popey> The fact that you can bundle your own libs for one.
<popey> So libfoo1.0 is in the archive, and myapp1.0 depends on it tightly in wily
<popey> if I (as developer of myapp) want to update myapp to 2.0 with lots of shiny features, and a new dependency on libfoo 2.0, I'm somewhat knackered
<popey> wily users will never see myapp 2.0, unless I put it in a ppa, which is no good for discovery
<Pici> Right, I read through some of the docs on dev.u.c, that part seemed self-explanatory.
<popey> however, in xenial, if I ship myapp1.0 with libfoo1.0 in a snap, then I can update myapp and libfoo together at once
<popey> so rather than users of myapp1.0 having to wait up to six months (or 2 years for lts users), I can get it to them super fast
<popey> even multiple updates a day if I wanted.
<Unit193> Pici: It's just the phone store, but open to desktop users too, basically.  This replaces extras.ubuntu.com, specifically.
<Pici> So basically we're trading disk space and bandwidth for package flexability?
<popey> To some degree
<Pici> I know theres a lot more to it than that ;)
<popey>  😃
<ikonia> popey: where is the components of the snap coming from
<popey> depends on the snap
<popey> could be built from myapp.deb, or come from github.com/myapp.git or a tarball on my hard disk
<ikonia> so basically anything you want
<popey> could be made of many debs or many github branches
<popey> yes
<ikonia> I'll have to see how this pans out in practice, I don't like the concept
<ikonia> but the reality could be quiet different
<ikonia> quite too
<popey> Which part are you uneasy about?
<Unit193> It seemed sane to me to support the core infra for it (snapd), but leave specific application support to whoever created it.  No?
<ikonia> pulling from anything
<ikonia> by anyone
<popey> that's already the case with PPAs
<popey> which I know you're not a fan of :)
<ikonia> it's basically the managed version of people doing ./configure && make && make install
<popey> yes and no
<ikonia> I actually am I a fan of the concept, and the well done PPA's
<ikonia> I'm not a fan of letting anyone put anything up for anyone
<popey> make install (or rather sudo make install) can be quite a problem
<popey> snaps are confined
<popey> It's pretty analagous (sp?) to the Android play store, iOS store, .. etc
<ikonia> it's basically the puppet SFS approach, but more mature
<ikonia> lets see how it works in reality,
<popey> they all empower developers to ship their own stuff without distros getting in the way
<popey> yeah
<popey> it's early days
<ikonia> thats half the problem
<ikonia> developers focus on "their" little component
<ikonia> distros pull it together as a working complete setup
<popey> Why's that a problem?
<popey> But only because they have to
<ikonia> no they don't
<popey> distros have to work hard to integrate these things
<ikonia> they could make (for example) a great PPA
<ikonia> that would be sane and no impact
<popey> no, *they* in my mind was distros
<popey> not developers
<ikonia> distros do have to work hard, thats why we trust them
<popey> we shouldn't
<ikonia> they put in the effort to integrate, test and build
<ikonia> I think you should
<popey> debs have root on your computer
<popey> that's scary
<popey> no guarantee they were code reviewed
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> as I trust where they come from
<popey> then you're mad
<ikonia> not at all
<Pici> I'm interested in seeing to see what happens when some popular library needs a security update and happens to be in a bunch of snappy packags too.
 * dax ponders chromium bundling libraries in its source archives and distros having to (or not bothering to) strip them out and use system libraries
 * dax ponders owncloud in general
<popey> yeah, lets say libssl needs updating
<Unit193> Pici: In the future, they'll have library snaps too. :P
<popey> and there's 20+ apps built against it
<Pici> right
<popey> The question is, so what?
<popey> The developer doesn't update their app? They look bad
<Pici> So its up to the devs to push new packages?
<popey> Time for developers to take ownership of their code.
<popey> yes.
<Pici> hrm... not sure I like that. but okay.
<popey> not rely on distros fixing it for them
<Unit193> popey: BTW, have you looked at the packaging process in Debian?
<ikonia> no, not for me
<ikonia> but lets see the reality of the implementation
<popey> Unit193: sure
<ubottu> mekhami_ called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-15
<k1l> Ripchord> I like that mint is ubuntu
<k1l> obvious troll
<ikonia> his /whois is "stop messaging me damn faggot"
<ikonia> so yes
<ikonia> sorry - no "damn" in there
<ikonia> "stop whois'ing me faggot"
<ikonia> and his dns is a terrible sexual reference
<ikonia> so another quality member to the network
<k1l> yep
<ubottu> \9 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ubottu> In ubottu, nacc said: !rc is Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate.
<k1l> !rc is <reply>Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<ubottu> rc has been forgotten, use '!unforget rc' to edit it again
<k1l> !rc is <reply> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<ubottu> rc has been forgotten, use '!unforget rc' to edit it again
<k1l> !rc
<k1l> !unforget rc
<ubottu> I suddenly remember rc again, k1l
<k1l> aha
<k1l> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<k1l> !rc is <reply> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<ubottu> But rc already means something else!
<k1l> no !rc is <reply> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<k1l> !no !rc is <reply> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<ubottu> I know nothing about !rc yet, k1l
<k1l> !no rc is <reply> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<ubottu> I'll remember that k1l
<wxl> ubottu: you need a beating, my friend.
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> !rc
<ubottu> Ubuntu does not provide a distinct release candidate image. Instead during the week leading up to the release, each image is considered a release candidate. More details at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseCandidate
<k1l> finally \o/
<wxl> horray!
<wxl> k1l: how do we get that in ubot93?
<k1l> should be synced due to magic :)
<wxl> k well not yet but i'll be patient :)
<k1l> cc Unit193
<wxl> i'm just anxious to show off that particular factoid in certain channels XD
<k1l> you get a !rc, and you get a !rc :)
<Unit193> First ubottu has to cronjob, then ubot93 has to cronjob. :P
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-16
<dax> !newfglrx is <reply> Ubuntu 16.04 and above do not contain AMD's proprietary "fglrx" video driver. Please use radeon or amdgpu instead (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver ). We do not recommend or support downloading fglrx from other sources, please do not ask for help with it here.
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<dax> !newfglrx =~ s/,/;/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> !nofglrx is <alias> newfglrx
<ubottu> I know nothing about nofglrx is <alias> newfglr yet, dax
<dax> ahahahahahahahahaha i love ubottu
<dax> alias suggestions welcome, i'm sure there's a better one i'm not thinking of
<Unit193> fglrxmissing :P
<elky> fglrxng, indistinguishable from smacking your face with the keyboard in frustration
<dax> !fglrxmissing is <alias> newfglrx
<ubottu> I'll remember that, dax
<chu> dax: Query?
<dax> sure
<dax> umm, let's try that again
<dax> sure!
<dax> i forgot it autosets +g on reconnect :s
<chu> :)
<elky> there's probably a weechat script to auto whitelist people
<dax> elky: i have it automatically send a /quote accept on connect for a couple of people
<dax> and by a couple of people i mean one person and one bot, i'm fairly sure you can figure out who
<chu> I am sorry. I just banned the user DiggerNick from #u-o and he has justt entered #ubuntu, I assume to troll it now.
<ikonia> no need for sorry
<ikonia> gone
<chu> Thanks
<bazhang> thats the gnaa guy jimbow
<dongforce> Is there a problem
<k1l_> yes
<dongforce> what is the problem?
<k1l_> go away with your multiple accounts anc proxy servers.
<dongforce> maybe I can help
<dongforce> I have one FREE VPN CLIENT
<dongforce> not proxy servers
<dongforce> I am on a cell phone
<dongforce> so dont accuse me of being some sort of hacker
<DJones> We won't, too dumb to be a hacker
<k1l_> maybe staff want to take a look at dongforce (~SexSexSex@81.17.28.233) and [StarWarsVII] (~SexSexSex@205.164.4.180)  using the freenode accounts StarWarsEpisode7 and iHaveADong
<Jordan_U> DJones: Please don't insult people in Ubuntu channels.
#ubuntu-ops 2016-04-17
<dax> oh, HFSPLUS. was trying to remember which one it was
<dax> (MasterCard)
<elky> noooo waaaaaa
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (hendIBT known troll)
<ubottu> Poke95 called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<ikonia> it' sfine
<k1l> [saint] again stating that everyone is just telling bullshit while he doesnt know what the issue was in first place
<dax> ayup
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-10
<dax> !away > p_h
<ubottu> t`swift`rocks called the ops in #ubuntu (i'm hilarious)
<k1l> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<k1l> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> would be good to implement the 13th April as releasedate, imho
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-11
<valorie> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> @btlogin
<k1l> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<k1l> that needs a rephrasing, too :)
<Unit193> !xmir
<ubottu> XMir is an X server that runs on top of Mir. It permits applications that know how to speak the X protocol but don't know how to speak to Mir (ie, approximately all of them at present) to run in a Mir-based environment. ( http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/26254.html )
<Unit193> !mirspec
<ubottu> Details about Mir can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec
<k1l_> [CrackerJack] (~deb@90-154-195-113.ip.btc-net.bg): Ivan Nikolov
<k1l_> [CrackerJack] is logged in as crackerjack
<k1l_> that is dremans 2nd account he is using to evade bans
<k1l_> i would report it to freenode staff but they dont mind as long as i dont send trolls to their own channels
<dax> niko, ikonia: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2017-April/001882.html
<dax> (in case you didn't already see it)
<ikonia> dax: thanks, I wonder why they couldn't get my email address from launchpad ?
<Fuchs> because they can't if it is hidden
<Fuchs> something I complained ages ago
<ikonia> it's never been hidden before though,
<Fuchs> so I wonder why it worked this time
<ikonia> I'm surprised by that
<dax> well they can, they just need to get CC to ask infra
<dax> which nobody bothers doing
<Fuchs> then maybe they inverted it this year
<Fuchs> for fairness
<ikonia> I'll make sure it's not hidden, it's not been in the past, but thank you dax
<dax> mine always has been and I'm used to having to poke about it
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-12
<hggdh> ikonia: we harverst LP for the emails; when an email is hidden, most times we cannot get it.
<hggdh> ikonia: /msg me with your email, I will add to the poll, and immediately forget it (
<hggdh> as I did last time I manage the poll)
<bazhang> acer or asus has an 'iconia' computer
<Menzador> Acer
<Pici> Oh, release day is nearly upon us.
<Pici> not sure If I'll be watching the channel when the release happens, please ping me here+twitter+email when we need the ubottu settings changed, i.e. $CurStable, etc.
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-13
<DJones> Pici: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2017-April/000220.html 17.04 released
<ikonia> do we still have the release party channel ?
<Fuchs> #ubuntu-release-party                               50 :Welcome to the Party! Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu - Please feel free to hang out and enjoy the show - 17.04 is scheduled to be released sometime on April 13th
<Fuchs> "yes"
<ikonia> still current then
<Pici> DJones: okay
<Pici> factoids and configs have been updated
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-14
<ubottu> WEEDSMOKERLOL69 called the ops in #ubuntu (why dont i spam?)
<DJones> klined after doing the same in #freenode just before I was going to remove from #ubuntu
<bazhang>  [taralej] (~eji@74.208.111.92): hiro
<bazhang> multiple ban evasions
<ubottu> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu (amenjesus offtopic)
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-15
<bazhang> ytcracker?
<bazhang> that sounds legit
#ubuntu-ops 2017-04-16
<Sparrow_> Hi Ho all, a voice from the past.  JAck Sparrow is still alive after multiple heart attacks, a five way bypass open heart surgery not to mention these last few years using Mint after Unity was forced down our throats.  Take care all.  Yes there is Life AFTER IRC
<bazhang> hi jack!
<bazhang> you should so sue johnny depp
<Sparrow_> Hey bazhang .
<bazhang> all we need is nickrud!
<Sparrow_> lONG TIME SINCE i HEARD THAT NAME
<Sparrow_> sorry
<bazhang> hehe
<bazhang> happy easter to you Sparrow_ jacksparrow
<Sparrow_> Tx..  same to you
<bazhang> what a wonderful surprise
<Sparrow_> It has been a lot of years
<Sparrow_> I retired 15 years ago
<Sparrow_> was here every day of the week for ever
<bazhang> a day being 25hrs
<Sparrow_> YEa, I was here a lot of those.  People thought I was a bot half the time
<bazhang> hehe
<Sparrow_> Ill stop in now and then to see how switching back to gnome does
<Sparrow_> Big hugs for all my old friends.  I have not oved so anyone wanting to verify I am me.. go for it
<Sparrow_> moved
<Sparrow_> Same spelling errors with arthritis in left hand etc..  bazhang   be well and prosper
<valorie> life after IRC?
<valorie> perish the thought!
<Unit193> ...Life with IRC?
<valorie> irc is a natural and necessary part of normal life
<bazhang> all we need is nalioth showing up to make it complete
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !flavors is Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, !Budgie and Ubuntu !MATE
<dax> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<dax> ok so adding budgie
<dax> i wonder if there's a webpage for this
<ikonia> I wonder if a wiki page listing them would be easier
<ikonia> with links etc etc
<elky> for budgie or for the derivative zoo?
<ikonia> so you maintain the webpage rather than the factoid
<dax> elky: with a list of flavors on it
<dax> ikonia: the wiki makes me want to shoot myself in the face, i'll pass
<elky> would be preferable, that factoid is too cumbersome
<ikonia> is it still a bomb site ?
<dax> not least because theoretically i'm in enough groups to be able to edit it, but it likes to log me out when i hit the edit button
<ikonia> I still wonder if there should be a IRC wiki
<ikonia> maintained by people in the IRC team
<dax> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours seems sane
<elky> wikis are hell to maintain so no
<ikonia> locked access to stop the spam etc
<dax> !-flavors
<ubottu> flavors aliases: variant, flavor, variants, flavours - added by LjL on 2007-04-01 16:45:59 - last edited by dax on 2016-03-29 14:44:04
<ikonia> yes, it would require work
<dax> elky: much like the IRC team!
<dax> ubottu: flavors is <reply> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ubottu> But flavors already means something else!
<dax> ubottu: no, flavors is <reply> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<dax> ubottu: flavors > lotuspsychje
<elky> the irc team is cake compared to an internet accessible wiki that random people will need to edit
<dax> ubottu: flavors > elky
<ubottu> elky, please see my private message
<dax> weird
<dax> ubottu: tell lotuspsychje about flavors
<dax> mkay.
<dax> i swear i used to be able to send factoids to people cross-channel like that
<ikonia> I thought that worked too
<bazhang> Bacta
<bazhang> what a treat
<ikonia> he's not been in ubuntu for a long time
<ikonia> he still appears in some other channels (python) and is still a problem
<bazhang> * [Rackta] (~Bacta@2400:4030:9d31:aa00:7d42:fa6f:322d:9b9b):
<bazhang> immediately with the death threats against unity devs and likening it to cancer
<ikonia> I didn't see any death threats, and his cancer comments are just poor taste words, it's not uncommon for someone to say something negative is "like a cancer" if it eats away at the host (ubuntu)
<ikonia> sad to see him back all the same
<ikonia> for the record, I believe bacta is still on the core-channel-wide ban, so if he does anything, he can be removed straight away as he's evading the core channel ban
<bazhang> he's piped down since the multiple ask to stop offtopic
<ikonia> yes, it makes no sense to do anything now I'd guess
<k1l> <taralej> k1l heppy easter lame :)
<k1l> Dreaman again
<ikonia> ughh really
<ikonia> I thought he'd been good
<elky> he had, except he went back into #ubuntu after the release party literally because i wasn't awake to tell him that he was still not allowed there (he asked)
<elky> bazhang moved him on again
 * elky pm's him on both dreaman and taralej
<elky> taralej is offline right now is he on another nick?
<ikonia> elky: he's gone and back on as dreaman
<ikonia> I spoke to him as taralej and asked him why he'd started again after he agreed to stop
<ikonia> he said "I have just one ubuntu question" which didn't really explain it, he then wished me happy easter, logged off as taralej and rejoined as dreaman in #debian
<ikonia> quite odd
<ikonia> I have also failed to find a bulgarian speaker
<elky> yeah i think he thinks it's a fun game
<ikonia> he's active as dreaman currently if you've pm'd him as that
<elky> i did. amazingly ignored
<ikonia> he normally can't help himself
<ikonia> I'm wrong he's offline and left
<ikonia> my screen hadn't scrolled
<ikonia> my fault
<elky> well he was online when i did pm him
<elky> he quit 7 mins later
<elky> so he's probably on an alt
<ikonia> I just saw him talking on my screen, so assumed he was still online
<ikonia> as long as his alt nick isn't being a pain, I guess no harm no foul
<valorie> we just found out that our #kubuntu factoid needs changing. It now reads "For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic"
<valorie> and should instead use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<valorie> paste.kde.org now requires login to paste
<krytarik> valorie: Since it'll be the same as the general one then, just do: "!forget pastebin-#kubuntu"
<valorie> !forget pastebin-#kubuntu
<ubottu> I'll forget that, valorie
<Menzador> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<valorie> perfect!
<valorie> thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<Menzador> Ye, you're all set :)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-09
<hggdh> @login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<hggdh> @btlogin
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Me233)
<ubottu> Marquezini called the ops in #ubuntu (leftyfb)
<Flannel> ugh, can't forward.
<Flannel> and I forgot drone did that.  Bummer no part message about it.
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-11
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (OhPie)
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-12
<ubottu> In ubottu, lotuspsychje said: !releasenotes is Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<leftyfb> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/K83VzzFDsB/   can someone take care of this please?
<ubottu> In #ubuntu, shree said: !ubottu my sytem is booting processec is ok but i have olny problem with ppa
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-14
<ubottu> stevendale called the ops in #ubuntu ()
#ubuntu-ops 2018-04-15
<ubottu> oerheks called the ops in #ubuntu (Comopollas should be banned)
<tester> hey guys
<tester> there's a nazi in #ubuntu
<tester> and i got banned by Drone for confrontim him
<tester> please handle the dude over there, and please unban me on your way.. =/
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (Comopollas)
<el> tester: you're unbanned, next time just ignore don't poke at the troll
<hggdh> el: thankyou
<tester> thanks.
<ubottu> slidinghorn called the ops in #ubuntu (Comepollas ban evasaion)
<krytarik> ...Or don't use well known trigger words. :P
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-08
<Unit193> LJSeinfeld: Hello, how may we assist you today?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-09
<beaver> hello, i have question
<beaver> okay :), can I be awarded a cloak, who distinguishes my "paternity" with my bot ubotu|packages?, for example : /founder/bot/ubuntu/ubotu-search ?
<beaver> my robot is recognized here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<beaver> emerson tell me privately -> 04/09/19 02:36:57 <*-emerson> It depends on what the ubuntu IRC Council says, they are the only ones who can request an ubuntu/ cloak
<beaver> I think I'm in the right place
<beaver> i think i'm a trusted user, niko can testify
<Unit193> The namespace has to be first, ubuntu/founder certainly isn't right.  If you'd like to apply for Ubuntu membership, we can give you the usual ubuntu/member/beaver though.
<beaver> ok it suits me, thank you for trust
<beaver> and sorry for my bad english
<beaver> i have to stay on the channel ?
<krytarik> beaver: Are you already an Ubuntu Member then?
<krytarik> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<krytarik> If so, please link your Launchpad profile.
<beaver> I have no launchpad page
<beaver> I just have a profile here: https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/users/beaver
<beaver> oops https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/utilisateurs/beaver (sorry)
<beaver> no, i am not Ubuntu member
<beaver> I am looking for a cloak, in correlation with my bot
<beaver> if possible
<hggdh> beaver: cloaks are provided at #freenode, not here. Ubuntu cloaks are dealt with t #ubuntu-irc (also not here)
<beaver> ok thank you
<hggdh> beaver: and an Ubuntu cloak is only given to Ubuntu members
<hggdh> beaver: so your best option is to go /join #freenode, and ask there
<beaver> my bot has a cloak ubuntu/
<shibboleth> i am seemingly still muted in the main channel?
<CarlFK> shibboleth: I don't know.  Did you do something to get muted?
<shibboleth> well, i did "voice concern" about how fwupd updates were handled in bionic
<shibboleth> like... over a week ago
<hggdh> shibboleth: yes. And we asked you to stop, and explained why.
<hggdh> shibboleth: multiple times, by the way
<hggdh> shibboleth: do you understand *why* you were quieted?
<shibboleth> you asked me to refrain from any further profanity
<shibboleth> profanity
<hggdh> and to keep on-topic
<shibboleth> how was what i way saying "not" on-topic?
<hggdh> and you did not, so I had no other option but to quiet you
<CarlFK> shibboleth: please read  over   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines  (again, now.)
<shibboleth> =i did. please point out the section pointing out that pushing questionable new features as a security update=totally not an issue and therefore not on topic?
<CarlFK> shibboleth: both you and everyone here are volunteers.  If you can't figure it out, you won't get much help.
<shibboleth> and how do those two sentences tie in with what happened then and now?
<hggdh> shibboleth: there are other channels more appropriate for discussing security, or package policies. #ubuntu is for *support*
<hggdh> shibboleth: and I *did* point you to one such channel, and sugguested you to discuss it with developers. You refused
<shibboleth> ok, but there is hardly any activity in -hardened and -kernel
<CarlFK>  "Recommendations from channel operators"
<hggdh> both channels also deal with specific points. For the record, every time I asked on either I was answered.
<shibboleth> and whenever a real issue is brought up ops are quick to refer to those, basically giving users the cable-company-runaround
<shibboleth> "please hold" :)
<hggdh> although I disagree, we are not, here and now, discussing if you are told to wait or not. We are, or so I expect, discussing *why* a moderator had to act
<shibboleth> no
<shibboleth> i get why it happened
<shibboleth> but i'm surprised it is still the case a week later
<hggdh> shibboleth: OK. You understand why it happened. Will you keep on-topic, and mind your language?
<shibboleth> yes. can i kindly ask that you at least consider the urge to knee-jerk "other channel" every time you simply can't think of a good answer?=
<CarlFK> shibboleth:  you answered my simple question with ...  "they may imply skepticism or disagreement"  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scare_quotes
<shibboleth> fwupd and lvfs *can* be great for say dell server operators who don't run windows bare-metal
<shibboleth> but making firmware "changes" that easy on everyone and their moms box will lead to blood and tears
<shibboleth> and releasing the mechanism for that as a "security update" is questionable.
<hggdh> shibboleth: and this is the wrong channel to discuss this. Again.
<hggdh> shibboleth: anyway, I un-quieted you at #ubuntu
<shibboleth> thanks, i noticed
<hggdh> shibboleth: now, please keep in mind that the CoC *is* to be followed (not only at #ubuntu, but on all of the Ubuntu IRC namespace)
<hggdh> shibboleth: is there anything else we can do for you? If not, please /part; this channel is a no-idling channel
<shibboleth> 10-4
<ubottu> In #lubuntu, won said: !ping is a command ....
<stevendale> Oh Unit193 owns TheRedQueen, was worried I'd have to welcome a new member of the op team
<stevendale> Well congrats on making a bot Unit193
<Unit193> Been there for years, mate.
<stevendale> Oh it was Drone all along
 * stevendale faints
<Unit193> Anything we can help you with?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-10
<genii> ..seems not
<sudobash> think I could get my ban removed? it's been an awfully long time...
<sudobash> I don't even remember what it was over anymore
<sudobash> so I'm betting no one else does either unless you keep some sort of obsessive compulsive list of grievances which I entirely wouldn't put past any of you...
<sudobash> any ideas why it is still active and never released after years?
<sudobash> I find it highly unlikely no one is active here...
<sudobash> Or should I got to the UbuntuIrcCouncil about this issue regarding willful negligence?
<sudobash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil ?
<sudobash> Seems a lot like discrimination to me...
<sudobash74> any answer?
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-11
<pragmaticenigma> Hello ops, could someone please take care of the spammer ~ceibal@201.221.59.208 in #ubuntu. Thank you
<CarlFK> k
<pragmaticenigma> Thank you CarlFK :-)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-12
<ubottu> leftyfb called the ops in #ubuntu (quakenet)
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-13
<ubottu> Eickmeyer called the ops in #ubuntu ()
<pragmaticenigma> Hey friendly neighborhood ops, could someone keep an eye on be202134@gateway/web/freenode/ip.190.32.33.52 (wondows) in #ubuntu. I suspect they're about to show their true colors.
<lhavelund> pragmaticenigma: Thanks, will do.
<lhavelund> phunyguy: fyi in -ot
<ubottu> In ubottu, Eickmeyer said: !cadence is <reply> Cadence is an application for managing Jack in KXStudio and its repositories. Due to the nature of its intrusive configuration, it causes compatibility issues with Ubuntu's audio configuration, particularly !ubuntustudio-controls. For this reason, adding the KXStudio repos to any Ubuntu install is highly discouraged.
#ubuntu-ops 2019-04-14
<Lando-SpacePimp> h00k!
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-09
<beaver_> bonjour
<beaver_> ma remarque, est simple, c'était à cause de legreffier
<beaver_> il a pu intervenir, c'était hier je crois, ou avant hier, et à la veille, y'avait quoi sur le canal ?. Moi je suis de gauche, moi je suis droite
<beaver_> etc
<beaver_> c'était magnifique
<beaver_> bonne journée à vous
<pragmaticenigma> Good day, would someone be available to help in #ubuntu with Intelo. They are intentionally trying to attempt conflict and troll people.
<dax> Hello ops folks! I know most of you probably already saw this from global notices, but just in case: freenode is doing a services cleanup this weekend, so if you have inactive grouped nicks or alt accounts or whatever that you want to keep, you'll want to take action to avoid them being dropped: https://freenode.net/news/scheduled-maintenance-services-database-spring-cleaning
<dax> As usual for channels within the Ubuntu namespaces, if the above causes channels to become founderless or otherwise have ACL issues, please reach out to the IRC Council in #ubuntu-irc-council and we'll take a look.
#ubuntu-ops 2020-04-10
<pragmaticenigma> Hey ops... we have someone that is using improper slang in main. Can someone please help with _BIGSHOT_ ... the usage of a racial slure should not be allowed
<pragmaticenigma> This is rather serious... is anyone able to help please?
<JimBuntu> wowza, despite any colloquial use, _BIGSHOT_ should probably hear about their language from someone of authority.
<pragmaticenigma> login: ~big__@unaffiliated/niceguy00  ; handle: _BIGSHOT_ ; logged in as niceGuy00
<pragmaticenigma> dax, hggdh, Pici, phunyguy ???
